# Nordkorea & Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

Was meint ihr: Wird Nordkorea wirklich Südkorea angreifen und wenn ja auf welche Seite stellt sich China?
Hat Kim Jong Un überhaupt die Macht im Land, oder schreiben die Generäle ihm vor was er zu tun hat?

_Mod-Edit: Ab Post 100 dreht sich der Thread zunehmend um Atomwaffen in anderen Ländern. Link_


----------



## DrWaikiki (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Na hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich glaube nicht das die Drohungen von Nordkorea ernst gemeint sind. Zu verachten sind sie aber auf keinen Fall. 
Ich sehe das ähnlich wie viele Experten. Nordkorea möchte bei den großen mitspielen, jedenfalls das Militär dort. Dazu kommt noch der reiche Bruder im süden, der Wirtschaftlich immer weiter nach oben zieht, während in Nordkorea alles eher nach unten zieht. 

China hat sich durch die Unterzeichnung der neuen UN-Sanktionen von Nordkorea distanziert. Denen wurde das Spiel mit denen wohl langsam auch zuviel, vorallem da USA wichtiger abnehmer Chinas ist, und ein Krieg wohl mal garnicht in die Pläne Chinas passt 
Mit Russland siehts ja ähnlich aus. 

Und zur Frage wer das Land regiert. Meiner Meinung nach das Militär, sprich die Generäle. Kim Jong Un ist nur deren Marionette, der kleine Bub kennt sich doch garnicht mit dem Geschäft aus. 

Außerdem wäre ein Krieg für Nordkorea der sichere Untergang, gegen das Arsenal der Amerikaner kommen die nicht an, außer natürlich China hilft, wobei dann irgendwie jeder gegen jeden sein wird. 
Und ich glaube selbst die Opis in Nordkorea haben genug Grips um zu erkennen, das ein Krieg beiden Seiten nichts bringen würde.


Achja, wie war das eigentlich nochmal? Hat der Kim nicht zur Neujahrsansprache noch davon geredet, man wolle sich mit dem Süden versöhnen?


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

China steht doch schon auf einer Seite.
Ohne China wäre Nordkorea schon längst eingegangen.
Das Unterschreiben von irgendwelchen Sanktionen ist nicht weiter von Belang - das fällt eher unter PR.


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Der Typ ist unberechenbar, dem traue ich alles zu. Nordkorea hat auch sone Riesen Armee, welche Hong KOng locker überrennen könnte. Das könnte auch zu wirtschaftlichen PROBLEMEN führt, Globalisierung sei Dank.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> China steht doch schon auf einer Seite.
> Ohne China wäre Nordkorea schon längst eingegangen.
> Das Unterschreiben von irgendwelchen Sanktionen ist nicht weiter von Belang - das fällt eher unter PR.



Sicher? Sehe ich nicht so. 

Nordkorea nervt viele andere Länder in Asien schon seit längerer Zeit. Vorallem wäre ein Krieg für China nicht von Vorteil. Man müsse damit rechnen US-Soldaten direkt vor der Haustür zu haben, was auch der einzige Grund ist, warum man eig. noch mit Nordkorea verbündet ist, damit dies nicht geschieht. Und eine beteiligung von China an einem Krieg mit den USA halte ich für sehr fragwürdig. Da würde China eher Nachteile als Vorteile von haben und sich dazu noch andere Feinde machen.


----------



## Hänschen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Das ist eh alles getürkt und untereinander abgesprochen ^^


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Hong Kong? Sollen sie mal. Dann hat China einen Grund, sich NK einzusacken. Um das unvermeidliche internationale Geheule kann man sich später noch kümmern. Was man hat, das hat man erstmal.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Hat der Kim nicht zur Neujahrsansprache noch davon geredet, man wolle sich mit dem Süden versöhnen?


Ja, und dann hat er den Friedensvertrag aufgelöst

Ich bin mir bezüglich China nicht ganz sicher. Einerseits sind sie zumindest offiziell noch kommunistisch, andererseits sind die Chinesen nicht blöd und wissen, dass ihr Export im Kriegsfalle gegen null laufen dürfte.


----------



## Yassen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Also meine meinung ist :
1. so doof ist der nicht das er einen Nuklear krieg vom Zaun bricht (zumindest noch nicht)
2. könnt es aber zu einem Schlag abtausch mit konvebtionellen Waffen kommen
3. China kriegt ein großes Problem wenn Nordkorea anfängt am Rad zudrehen
4. China  legt sich nicht freiwillig mit der USA an


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Dem Irren wäre vieles zuzutrauen. Wenn man in der Pulverkammer hockt sollte man Zigaretten und Fackeln meiden, das geht meistens ins Auge. Was nützt die größte Armee wenn man auf moderne Waffen trifft


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

@ dr.

Koreanische Volksarmee

lies dir mal das durch, man kann nur zum Entschluss kommen, dass Nordkoreas Armee Hong zerstören könnte, vorallem bei einem Überraschungeingriff. Das man nordkorea, durch Hilfe der Usa, besiegen könnte, ist keine Frage. Nur um die Wirtschaft mache ich mir nach einer Zerstörung von Hong Kong sorgen.


----------



## Yassen (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dem Irren wäre vieles zuzutrauen. Wenn man in der Pulverkammer hockt sollte man Zigaretten und Fackeln meiden, das geht meistens ins Auge. Was nützt die größte Armee wenn man auf moderne Waffen trifft


 Ja da hat du recht. Ist die Frage wie man interventiert. Du kannst 3 Atomraketen draufschießen und tötes alle Soldaten (und viele unschuldige Zivilisten


----------



## metalstore (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Naja, soweit ich weiß, gibt es laufend Drohungen von Nord- an Südkorea, doch bisher ist da ja auch noch nichts passiert, also denk' ich, dass das nur Angstmache ist
aber: "errare humanum est" (was ich in diesem Fall lieber nicht hoffen will!)


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



metalstore schrieb:


> Naja, soweit ich weiß, gibt es laufend Drohungen von Nord- an Südkorea, doch bisher ist da ja auch noch nichts passiert, also denk' ich, dass das nur Angstmache ist
> aber: "errare humanum est" (was ich in diesem Fall lieber nicht hoffen will!)


 
Aber die erste öffentliche Drohung von Nordkorea an die USA mit einem präventivschlag, oder gabs da vorher noch welche? Bin mir grad nicht sicher.


----------



## der_knoben (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich würde mir da wenig gedanken machen. Auch wenn China nicht ganz so viel Einfluss hat, wie viele es denken, wird er in gewissen Fällen wohl doch ausreichen.
Weder China noch die USA werden sich gegenseitig in einen Krieg ziehen.
China nutzt NK als territoriale Grenze zum eigenen Einflussraum, damit der Ami nicht direkt vor der Tür steht.
China hat mit NK einen Vertrag, der zu einer gegenseitig militärische Unterstützung im Kriegsfall verpflichtet. China hat den Vertrag bestimmt nicht deshalb mit NK, um militärische Unterstützung von NK zu erhalten, sondern um den Puffer zu behalten.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Nunja auf Nordkorea hat China sehr viel Einfluss! China ist Nordkoreas einzige Quelle für Ressourcen. Kappt China den Lebensmittel und Öl Hahn ist bei Kim schicht im schacht


----------



## metalstore (13. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber die erste öffentliche Drohung von Nordkorea an die USA mit einem präventivschlag, oder gabs da vorher noch welche? Bin mir grad nicht sicher.



Doch, ich glaub schon, kann aber für nichts garantieren


----------



## XT1024 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Das mit Hong Kong verstehe ich noch immer nicht. 


batmaan schrieb:


> @ dr.
> 
> Koreanische Volksarmee
> 
> lies dir mal das durch, man kann nur zum Entschluss kommen, dass Nordkoreas Armee Hong zerstören könnte, vorallem bei einem Überraschungeingriff. Das man nordkorea, durch Hilfe der Usa, besiegen könnte, ist keine Frage. Nur um die Wirtschaft mache ich mir nach einer Zerstörung von Hong Kong sorgen.


Ja die Luftwaffe ist schon toll. MiG 19, 21, 23 usw. in rauen Mengen...


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

@ xt

was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? Der Norden hat eine wahnsinnige Armee und mehr Waffen als Südkorea, zwar nicht modern, aber für ein 1. Angriff wird es fatal enden. Und die 1. Stadt, die für einen Angriff in frage kommt ist Hong KOng..frag mich, was da nicht zu verstehen ist.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Qualitativ mag Nordkorea keine gute Armee haben. Aber mit *1,2 Millionen Soldaten* kann man den Gegner auch einfach platttrampeln.


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Qualitativ mag Nordkorea keine gute Armee haben. Aber mit *1,2 Millionen Soldaten* kann man den Gegner auch einfach platttrampeln.


 

lechiffre weiß, was ich meine, ist auch nicht schwer zu verstehen


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> @ xt
> 
> was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? Der Norden hat eine wahnsinnige Armee und mehr Waffen als Südkorea, zwar nicht modern, aber für ein 1. Angriff wird es fatal enden. Und die 1. Stadt, die für einen Angriff in frage kommt ist Hong KOng..frag mich, was da nicht zu verstehen ist.


 
Was hat Hong Kong mit Nord und Südkorea zu tun? Das ist doch meilenweit weg  



1,2 Millionen soldaten kannst du aber auch in den Tod schicken, die alleinige Masse macht es nicht aus


----------



## XT1024 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> @ xt
> 
> was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen? Der Norden hat eine wahnsinnige Armee und mehr Waffen als Südkorea, zwar nicht modern, aber für ein 1. Angriff wird es fatal enden. Und die 1. Stadt, die für einen Angriff in frage kommt ist Hong KOng..frag mich, was da nicht zu verstehen ist.


 Dann hab ich wohl einen alten Atlas.

In dem ist Hong Kong nicht die erste lohnenswerte Stadt von Nordkorea ausgehend. Ich würde ja Seoul angreifen...


----------



## lipt00n (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich hoffe nicht, dass das ernst ist, liegt mir doch so viel an der wahnsinnig guten nordkoreanischen Videospielindustrie!


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> 1,2 Millionen soldaten kannst du aber auch in den Tod schicken, die alleinige Masse macht es nicht aus



Klar kann man die in den Tod schicken, aber alleine durch die Masse der Soldaten kann ein Krieg sich ewig hinziehen, weil die Front recht klein sein dürfte und immer Soldaten nachrücken.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Und die 1. Stadt, die für einen Angriff in frage kommt ist Hong KOng..frag mich, was da nicht zu verstehen ist.


 
So what? Eine Stadt zu zerstören - auch eine Großstadt oder Millionenmetropole -, ist nicht das Problem. Dafür braucht man weder eine Wahnsinnsarmee noch Atomwaffen.
Himmel, das könnte sogar die Bundeswehr.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Eine Stadt zu zerstören - auch eine Großstadt oder Millionenmetropole -, ist nicht das Problem.


Ich glaube Nordkorea würde sie nicht zerstören sondern besetzen wollen. Da gibt es schließlich moderne Technik etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Da die sich ja mit China scheinbar überworfen haben wäre Hongkong natürlich eine Angriffsoption. Aber selbst mit einer Riesenarmee ist es schwierig sich gegen den Rest der Welt zu behaupten


----------



## batmaan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

ups, da ist peinlich  ich meine natürlich seoul, aber Hong Kong ist auch erreichbar, primär meinte ich natürlich seoul ^^ Totzdem: eine Zerstörung wäre eine globale wirtschaftliche Katastrophe!

1,2 Million Menschen zu töten kann man machen, aber lechiffre hats ja richtig erläutert, warum es kein Sinn macht.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Nordkorea würde sie nicht zerstören sondern besetzen wollen. Da gibt es schließlich moderne Technik etc.


 
Bis das Fußvolk da ist, nicht mehr, wenns richtig gemacht wird von den Einheimischen. Und was wollen die Nordlichter erbeuten: 50"-Samsungs und BR-Player für ihre hungernden Massen?
Wenigsten könnten sie damit die ganzen Zeichentrickserien sehen, die in NK gepinselt wurden.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Und was wollen die Nordlichter erbeuten: 50"-Samsungs und BR-Player für ihre hungernden Massen?


Nein, aber mit Sicherheit auch andere technische Entwicklungen, die es in Nordkorea noch nicht gibt. Außerdem wird es schwer sämtliche Technik einer Millionenstadt zu zerstören, wenn Nordkorea einen Angriff vorher nicht ankündigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich denke da werden sich bestimmt schon ein paar Voyeursatelliten vor Anker gelegt haben um deren Aktivitäten zu beobachten wie auch ein paar Überflüge von Paparazzifliegern. Ein Griff zum roten Höflichkeitstelefon und die klappen die Bürgersteige hoch, dann kann es schnell Essig sein mit Einmarschgelüsten


----------



## LeChiffre95 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Den "roten Draht" zwischen Nord- und Südkorea haben die doch schon gekappt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ja, und dann hat er den Friedensvertrag aufgelöst



Die hatten nie einen Friedensvertrag, nur einen Waffenstillstand.
Und den haben beide Seiten missachtet, wann immer sich irgendwo die Gelegenheit ergab, zu behaupten, jemand hätte die Grenze überquert.



> Ich bin mir bezüglich China nicht ganz sicher. Einerseits sind sie zumindest offiziell noch kommunistisch, andererseits sind die Chinesen nicht blöd und wissen, dass ihr Export im Kriegsfalle gegen null laufen dürfte.


 
China hat politisch schon seit Langem keinen gemeinsamen Nenner mehr mit dem semi-religiösen Stalinismus in Nordkorea. Das einzige, was die eint ist der gemeinsame Feind.




batmaan schrieb:


> lies dir mal das durch, man kann nur zum Entschluss kommen, dass Nordkoreas Armee Hong zerstören könnte, vorallem bei einem Überraschungeingriff. Das man nordkorea, durch Hilfe der Usa, besiegen könnte, ist keine Frage. Nur um die Wirtschaft mache ich mir nach einer Zerstörung von Hong Kong sorgen.


 
Blöde Frage: Wir reden hier schon von der ehemaligen britischen Kolonie, die über 2000 km von Pjöng Jang entfernt ist, oder 




XT1024 schrieb:


> Ja die Luftwaffe ist schon toll. MiG 19, 21, 23 usw. in rauen Mengen...



100% EMP sicher.




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Qualitativ mag Nordkorea keine gute Armee haben. Aber mit *1,2 Millionen Soldaten* kann man den Gegner auch einfach platttrampeln.



Aber nicht wenn der Gegner 2,4 Millionen Soldaten hat (wie China).
Davon abgesehen: Die Wehrmacht hatte bis zu 18 Millionen Soldaten und ist eher fürs sich-platttrampeln-lassen bekannt.
Da sollte man nicht zuviel Civilization spielen - auch auch 1000 nordkoreanische Steineschleuderer werden keinen einzigen südkoreanischen Panzer zerstören 




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Den "roten Draht" zwischen Nord- und Südkorea haben die doch schon gekappt


 
Nicht, dass die sich jemals was zu sagen gehabt hätten


----------



## Cartesius (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Zu allererst stellt sich doch die Frage, was hat Nordkorea von einem Angriff auf Südkorea. Weiterhin ist die Frage, wer unterstützt Südkorea im Kriegsfall? Greift zum Beispiel die USA ein? Oder stehen diverse asiatische Staaten Südkorea im Kriegsfal bei? Wenn ja, dann wäre Nordkorea auch militärisch unterlegen und könnte lediglich einen vernichtenden Angriff wagen, der zwar Südkorea entscheident schwächen, Nordkorea aber nicht stärken wird. Von daher denke ich, dass die Nordkoreaner werden sich sicherlich ganz genau überlegen, ob ein  realer Angriff Sinn hat und was die Folgen davon für ihr Land wäre.  Alles in allem denke ich, das Kim nur wieder mal mit dem Säbel rasseln  wollte.

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass China nach einem Angriff von Nord- auf Südkorea noch zu seinem alten Bündnispartner halten kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass eine derartige Situation Wirtschaftsembargos der westlichen Welt hervorrufen wird (für Nordkorea und alle Verbündetet) und ob sich da für China lohnt? Sicher mit Afrika und Russland gibt es immer noch große Abnehmer und ganz können die Industrieländer den Handel mit China nicht einstellen, aber sicherlich wäre ein Embargo für China eine finanzielle Belastung.
Ich denke im Moment ist China noch nicht bereit sich derartig mit der USA und Anhang zu überwerfen. Wenn die Chinesen aber im gleichen Tempo wie bisher ihre Streitmacht rüsten, kann das ganze in 10 Jahren schon anders aussehen. Genau so, wenn China sein Geld von den USA zurückfordert. Immerhin ist China der größte Gläubiger der USA. Da wird es in Zukunft noch mal so richtig spannend.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Sollte Nordkroea Südekorea angreifen, werden die USA, Südkorea aufjedenfall militärisch unterstützen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Die USA werden Südkorea unterstützen. Auf welche Seite sich China stellt ist die Frage. Vermutlich wollen sie ihre Beziehungen zu den USA nicht verschlechtern, andererseits wollen sie auch mal zeigen, dass sie eine Weltmacht sind.
Was die Schulden der USA an China angeht: Die USA würden im Kriegsfall sagen, dass sie ihre Gegner nicht finanziell unterstützen und ihre Schulden gar nicht bezahlen. Für China gingen dann also über eine Billion Dollar flöten.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Die USA werden Nordkorea unterstützen. Auf welche Seite sich China stellt ist die Frage. Vermutlich wollen sie ihre Beziehungen zu den USA nicht verschlechtern, andererseits wollen sie auch mal zeigen, dass sie eine Weltmacht sind.
> Was die Schulden der USA an China angeht: Die USA würden im Kriegsfall sagen, dass sie ihre Gegner nicht finanziell unterstützen und ihre Schulden gar nicht bezahlen. Für China gingen dann also über eine Billion Dollar flöten.


 
Meinst du nicht eher Südkorea im ersten Satz?  

China muss sich nicht beweisen, eig. niemand der Atomwaffen hat.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> China muss sich nicht beweisen, eig. niemand der Atomwaffen hat.


Seit wann hat China denn Atomwaffen?


> Meinst du nicht eher Südkorea im ersten Satz?


Habs geändert...peinlich


----------



## batmaan (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat China denn Atomwaffen?
> 
> geändert...peinlich



China hat Atomwaffen, führen auch ständig Test. Aber unsere deutschen Medien interessieren sich nur, wenn die bösen Iraner was testen
Ob sie die einsetzen, bezweifle ich , halte ich aber nicht für unmöglich. China wird Nordkorea ganz sicher nicht unterstützen, sie wollen doch nicht sich isolieren.


geändert...peinlich

passiert auch den Besten


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Natürlich hat China Atomwaffen  Waren das dritte Land nach Russland und den USA die welche hatten.

Zunächst hatten die Russen den Chinesen bei der Forschung geholfen, für irgendeine oder welche gegenleistungen. Nur als die Russen merkten "oh, das kann doch nicht so gut sein, denen unsere Forschungen zu geben", haben die ihre Wissenschaftler rausgezogen, aber da hatte China schon alles was sie brauchten für eine Atombombe 


@batmaan

Der Unterschied ist nur der, das man die Welt eher von Atomwaffen abrüsten will, als Aufrüsten. Außerdem ist China wie alle Atommächte außer Isreal , im Atomwaffenspeervertrag.
Darum achtet man besonders auf Länder wie den Iran oder Nordkorea. 
Ich für meinen Teil brauche auch nicht noch weiter Länder mit Atomwaffen, vorallem nicht in solchen Pulverfassgebieten.


----------



## maxmueller92 (14. März 2013)

China wird bei einem Krieg zw. Nord und Südkorea erstmal still sein. Und die F14-35 von den Amis werden - wenn sie Südkorea dann helfen - Ein paar gute Trainingsobjekte zum Abknalln haben ;D Und mit Clusterbomben können ganze Menschenmassen vernichtet werden...Ich denke allein deshalb traut sich Nordkorea garnichts (Wenn sie überhaupt nach Seoul kommen sind se da nicht sehr lange).


----------



## godfather22 (14. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur der, das man die Welt eher von Atomwaffen abrüsten will, als Aufrüsten. Außerdem ist China wie alle Atommächte außer Isreal , im Atomwaffenspeervertrag.
> Darum achtet man besonders auf Länder wie den Iran oder Nordkorea.



Der Iran hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag auch unterschrieben. 

Ich denke, wenn Nordkorea Atomwaffen einsetzen würde würden wir ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre gucken


----------



## Seeefe (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Der Iran hat den Atomwaffensperrvertrag auch unterschrieben.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn Nordkorea Atomwaffen einsetzen würde würden wir ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre gucken


 
DIe aber auch


----------



## Rizoma (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich glaube wenn der Norden einen erst Atomschlag machen sollte war es deren letzter nicht nur die USA auch die Nato würden auf jeden Fall da einschreiten selbst Russland und China könnten ihre Augen nicht verschließen denn alle müssten damit rechnen wenn sie nicht einschreiten in Zukunft die nächste A-Waffe ab zu bekommen wenn den Nordkoreanern was nicht passt.


----------



## Cartesius (15. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> China hat Atomwaffen, führen auch ständig Test. Aber unsere deutschen Medien interessieren sich nur, wenn die bösen Iraner was testen
> Ob sie die einsetzen, bezweifle ich , halte ich aber nicht für unmöglich. China wird Nordkorea ganz sicher nicht unterstützen, sie wollen doch nicht sich isolieren.



Wobei sich mir da die Frage aufdrängt in wie weit es aus Wirtschaftlicher Sicht möglich ist, China zu isolieren. Man bedenke, dass China immer noch als Lokomotive der Weltwirtschaft gehandelt wird, ca. 90% der seltenen Erden fördern, und viele große und mittelgroße internationale Unternehmen haben in China ihren größten Wachstumsmarkt. Weiterhin ist China z.B. der Exportpartner der USA. Also aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht hat die Isolierung Chinas gravierende folgen und somit würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn China öffentlich getadelt wird und wegen meiner eine Sanktion von der UN verhängt bekommt, aber zur wirtschaftlichen Isolation würde es wohl er nicht kommen. 

Nichts desto trotz, denke ich auch, dass China Nordkorea nicht unterstützen würde.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (17. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich hat China Atomwaffen  Waren das dritte Land nach Russland und den USA die welche hatten.
> 
> Zunächst hatten die Russen den Chinesen bei der Forschung geholfen, für irgendeine oder welche gegenleistungen. Nur als die Russen merkten "oh, das kann doch nicht so gut sein, denen unsere Forschungen zu geben", haben die ihre Wissenschaftler rausgezogen, aber da hatte China schon alles was sie brauchten für eine Atombombe
> 
> ...


Sollte man nicht gerade deshalb mit besonders großer Sorge auf Israel achten?
Die sind nicht im Sperrvertrag, weshalb man sie nicht kontrollieren kann (im Gegensatz zu Ländern wie Iran). Dies wiederum bedeutet, dass Israel hemmungslos an A-Waffen forschen kann. Aber...   wir schweifen ab

B2T: Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu einem Krieg zwischen Nord- und Südkorea kommen wird. Nordkorea wäre vollkommen auf sich allein gestellt (warum sollten auch China und Russland eingreifen?), während hinter Südkorea die Nato stehen würde.


----------



## Seeefe (17. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht gerade deshalb mit besonders großer Sorge auf Israel achten?
> Die sind nicht im Sperrvertrag, weshalb man sie nicht kontrollieren kann (im Gegensatz zu Ländern wie Iran). Dies wiederum bedeutet, dass Israel hemmungslos an A-Waffen forschen kann. Aber...   wir schweifen ab
> 
> B2T: Ich glaube nicht, dass es zu einem Krieg zwischen Nord- und Südkorea kommen wird. Nordkorea wäre vollkommen auf sich allein gestellt (warum sollten auch China und Russland eingreifen?), während hinter Südkorea die Nato stehen würde.


 
Nur ist Israel mit den USA usw. verbündet, Nordkorea, Iran nicht


----------



## Uziflator (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich hat China Atomwaffen  Waren das dritte Land nach Russland und den USA die welche hatten.


Das 5. Land dass welche hatte, nicht das dritte.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nur ist Israel mit den USA usw. verbündet, Nordkorea, Iran nicht


 
Israel würde (wahrscheinlich) niemals eine A-Bombe Richtung Europa werfen, aber die Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt sind so krass, dass wir das hier mit der Zeit zu spüren bekommen würden.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Die sind nicht im Sperrvertrag, weshalb man sie nicht kontrollieren kann (im Gegensatz zu Ländern wie Iran). Dies wiederum bedeutet, dass Israel hemmungslos an A-Waffen forschen kann


Genau das ist der Punkt: Der Iran lässt sich nicht richtig kontrollieren, sonst hätte niemand ein Problem damit.


----------



## batmaan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt: Der Iran lässt sich nicht richtig kontrollieren, sonst hätte niemand ein Problem damit.



Und deshalb sprengen wir einfach deren Atomkraftwerke


----------



## LeChiffre95 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Und deshalb sprengen wir einfach deren Atomkraftwerke


So siehts aus. Das man wie zivilisierte Menschen miteinander verhandelt ist anscheinend für beide Seiten nicht möglich _(Achtung Ironie)_


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt: Der Iran lässt sich nicht richtig kontrollieren, sonst hätte niemand ein Problem damit.


 
Deshalb steinigt man den Iran mit Sanktionen. Sanktionen, die bei Israel schon längst fällig sind.
BTW: China,Russland,England, Frankreich und die USA lassen sich ebenfalls nicht kontrollieren, obwohl sie Mitglieder sind.


----------



## Julian1303 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Oh sagt das nicht. So krank wie der Typ ist. Gedroht hat der ja den USA schon mit nem Nuclearschlag. Solchen Irren ist Alles zuzutrauen. Sowas hat mit Sozialismus/Kommunismus aber absolut nix mehr gemein.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Deshalb steinigt man den Iran mit Sanktionen. Sanktionen, die bei Israel schon längst fällig sind.



Solange die USA an der Seite Israels stehen wird es sowas nie geben da die USA im Weltsicherheitsrat alles blockieren was gegen Israel gerichtet ist.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> BTW: China,Russland,England, Frankreich und die USA lassen sich ebenfalls nicht kontrollieren, obwohl sie Mitglieder sind.


 
Soweit ich das mal gelesen haben machen die das. Deutschland macht das ja auch. Israel nicht weil sie nicht Mitglied im Atomwaffensperrvertrag sind.
Es geht ja darum dass unabhängig Kontrolleure die Atomanlagen kontrollieren. Welche das nun sind bzw. welche ausgewählt werden wird ebenso wie der Besuch zuvor angekündigt.
So betrachtet ist das natürlich völlig sinnfrei irgendwas kontrollieren zu wollen aber letztendlich haben die Atommächte ja diese Kontrolle initiiert und die werden sich ja nicht selbst ein Ei legen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Es geht ja nicht nur darum sich kontrollieren zu lassen.

Vorallem soll verhindert werden das Atomwaffen verbreitet werden. Meiner Meinung nach klappt das auch ganz gut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Nunja: Ein paar seltene, vorangekündigte Kontrollen an handverlesenen Standorten ist aber laut USA,etc. genau das, was im Iran soviel heißt wie "die lassen sich nicht kontrollieren".
Mir wäre es neu, dass die USA iranischen Wissenschaftler unangekündigten Zugang zu beliebigen Militärstützpunkten gewähren, die vom Iran verdächtigt werden, der Kernwaffenforschung zu dienen 

B2T:
Interessant übrigens auch, das über derartige Kontrollen niemand mit Nordkorea zu verhandeln scheint.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja: Ein paar seltene, vorangekündigte Kontrollen an handverlesenen Standorten ist aber laut USA,etc. genau das, was im Iran soviel heißt wie "die lassen sich nicht kontrollieren".



Das musst du mir nicht sagen. Ich finde das auch sinnlos. Entweder richtig kontrollieren und dabei unabhängig sein oder es gleich sein lassen aber dann auch bitte die Füße still halten was andere machen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre es neu, dass die USA iranischen Wissenschaftler unangekündigten Zugang zu beliebigen Militärstützpunkten gewähren, die vom Iran verdächtigt werden, der Kernwaffenforschung zu dienen



Ich weiß nicht ob ein iranischer Wissenschaftler Mitglied der Kontrolleure ist.
Möglich ist das aber dann wird der iranische Wissenschaftler sicher nicht mehr im Teheran arbeiten sondern an irgendeiner amerikanischen Universität. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> B2T:
> Interessant übrigens auch, das über derartige Kontrollen niemand mit Nordkorea zu verhandeln scheint.



Das liegt daran dass Nordkorea schon 2003 aus der Sache ausgestiegen ist. Du kannst ja nur Länder kontrollieren die Mitglied sind und Nord Korea ist es eben nicht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Mir wäre es neu, dass die USA iranischen Wissenschaftler unangekündigten Zugang zu beliebigen Militärstützpunkten gewähren, die vom Iran verdächtigt werden, der Kernwaffenforschung zu dienen


Die Atommächte dürfen auch diese Waffen haben. Das wichtigste am Sperrvertrag ist, dass Staaten die nicht den Status einer Atommacht haben, diesen auch nicht erlangen. Keiner hat ein Problem damit, wenn ein Land Atomenergie friedlich nutzen will, solange es sich von der IAEO kontrollieren lässt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Die Atommächte dürfen auch diese Waffen haben.


Aber die dürfen keinen A-Waffen (bzw. das Wissen über diese) verbreiten.


> Das wichtigste am Sperrvertrag ist, dass Staaten die nicht den Status einer Atommacht haben, diesen auch nicht erlangen.


Ebenso wichtig ist die atomare Abrüstung der Atommächte


> Keiner hat ein Problem damit, wenn ein Land Atomenergie friedlich nutzen will, solange es sich von der IAEO kontrollieren lässt.


Genau dies tuen die Atommächte nicht. Und die die den Vertrag nicht unterschrieben auch nicht.


----------



## Yassen (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

An alle Achtund  
Nordkorea hat ein neues Propaganda Vidoe heraus gebracht das zeigt wie Washington bombardiert wird.
Die Usa reagieren darauf damit das der Abwurf von Atom bomben mit B52 bombern über nordkora geübt wird.


----------



## maxmueller92 (19. März 2013)

hm für den Fall der Fälle. Ich frag mich grad, warum die USA sowas schönes wie Interkontinentalraketen bauen, wenn Nuklearangriffe oldschool mit B52 durchgeführt werden  Ich bezweifle aber, dass die Koreaner da nen Krieg vom Zaun reißen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Interkontinentalraketen sind a) schweine teuer und b) ist hier nicht die Rede von Nuklearangriffen. Was konventionelle Flächenzerstörung angeht, ist die B-52 immer noch das Rückrat der US Air Force. Allerdings habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel daran, dass die so blöd sind, die Oldtimer über das Land zu schicken. Nordkorea ist schließlich nicht Afghanistan, die haben aus der Zusammenarbeit mit China und Iran durchaus ein paar halbwegs moderne Luftabwehsysteme. Wenn dann würde man wohl B1 und B2 nehmen, aber deren Spezialität ist ja nuneinmal eben gerade das nicht-total-auffällig-am-Himmel-rumhängen. B52 wurden schon im Irak lange Zeit nur als Tomahawk-Starter in sicherer Entfernung genutzt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt daran dass Nordkorea schon 2003 aus der Sache ausgestiegen ist. Du kannst ja nur Länder kontrollieren die Mitglied sind und Nord Korea ist es eben nicht.


 
Wenn ich vom Iran verlangen kann, dass er sich auf Arten kontrollieren lässt, die nicht vom Sperrvertrag gedeckt sind, dann kann ich das gleich auch von einem ausgetrenen Staat verlangen


----------



## godfather22 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum alle auf dem Iran rumhacken, obwohl es noch nicht einmal bewiesen wurde, dass die überhaupt Atomwaffen haben. Die USA sanktionieren den Iran sogar dafür, dass sie Uran auf 20% anreichern wollen, obwohl dies nicht einmal gegen den Atomwaffensperrvertrag verstößt und z.B. auch für medizinische Zwecke notwendig ist. Die USA haben selber gegen den Vertrag verstoßen (hier) und werden dafür nicht sanktioniert. Es scheint auch keinen zu interessieren, dass die USA schon mehrmals Nukes und die meiner Meinung nach unhumanste Waffe, Napalm, eingesetzt hat.
Was würde es dem Iran denn bitte bringen A-Waffen zu haben? Meint ihr denn nicht, sie würden sobald sie auch nur damit drohen würden diese einzusetzen von allen Seiten bombadiert werden?



batmaan schrieb:


> Und deshalb sprengen wir einfach deren Atomkraftwerke


 
Die A-Werke im Iran liegen in unter 80m Stahlbeton. Mit sprengen ist da nicht viel


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

1. Das Problem ist, dass der Iran sich nicht kontrollieren lässt und deshalb niemand weiß was sie machen.
2. Wenn der Iran Atombomben einsetzt, würde der Iran zwar vernichtet werden, aber viele Menschen sterben, das kann niemand wollen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Die A-Werke im Iran liegen in unter 80m Stahlbeton. Mit sprengen ist da nicht viel


Israel könnte mit seinen A-Bomben was reißen, nur würden die damit einen Großteil des nahen/mittleren Ostens in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Was würde es dem Iran denn bitte bringen A-Waffen zu haben?


 
Es geht nur um Macht. Sie wollen das mächtigeste Land in der Region werden und in deren Augen ist man eben nur dann wirklich mächtig und unantastbar wenn man Atomwaffen hat.


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum alle auf dem Iran rumhacken, obwohl es noch nicht einmal bewiesen wurde, dass die überhaupt Atomwaffen haben. Die USA sanktionieren den Iran sogar dafür, dass sie Uran auf 20% anreichern wollen, obwohl dies nicht einmal gegen den Atomwaffensperrvertrag verstößt und z.B. auch für medizinische Zwecke notwendig ist. Die USA haben selber gegen den Vertrag verstoßen (hier) und werden dafür nicht sanktioniert. Es scheint auch keinen zu interessieren, dass die USA schon mehrmals Nukes und die meiner Meinung nach unhumanste Waffe, Napalm, eingesetzt hat.
> Was würde es dem Iran denn bitte bringen A-Waffen zu haben? Meint ihr denn nicht, sie würden sobald sie auch nur damit drohen würden diese einzusetzen von allen Seiten bombadiert werden?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Waffen mit dem Wort humanität in Verbindung zu bringen, finde ich immer wieder lustig, da es zwei wörter sind die man eig. nicht zusammen in einem Satz verwenden darf.  Frage, wo haben die USA den außer auf Japan, jemals sonst A-Bomben benutzt, außer für Tests, was eig. jedes Land getan hat, was A-Bomben besitzt.

Was es dem Iran bringen würde? Nunja was hat es Pakistan gebracht, eine zu haben, neben Indien? Eig. nur ein riesen Pulverfass in der Region, das zum glück nicht hochgegangen ist. Eins ist sicher, hat der Iran A-Bomben, wird sich die Lage dort ganz sicher nicht verbessern. Ich stehe den Sanktionen gegenüber dem Iran vollkommen offen und bin dafür, genau wie bei Nordkorea auch. Zwar finde ich das auftreten der USA auch nicht total klasse, aber da hab ich wenigstens ein sichereres Gefühl, als beim Iran oder Nordkorea.


----------



## godfather22 (19. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Waffen mit dem Wort humanität in Verbindung zu bringen, finde ich immer wieder lustig, da es zwei wörter sind die man eig. nicht zusammen in einem Satz verwenden darf.  Frage, wo haben die USA den außer auf Japan, jemals sonst A-Bomben benutzt


Ich finde das überhaupt nicht lustig. Was ist deiner Meinung nach humaner: eine Waffe, die dir die Haut vom Körper brennt und bei der der Tod unausweichlich häufig erst ein paar Stunden/Tage später eintritt oder eine Waffe, die dir kurz und schmerzlos das Gehirn durchbohrt? 
Ist es denn notwendig, dass die USA sie nochmal einsetzen, damit du begreifst, wie scheußlich das ist?
Hätten sie Deutschland damit angegriffen würdest du nicht so blauäugig darüber reden, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich finde das überhaupt nicht lustig. Was ist deiner Meinung nach humaner: eine Waffe, die dir die Haut vom Körper brennt und bei der der Tot unausweichlich häufig erst ein paar Stunden/Tage später eintritt oder eine Waffe, die dir kurz und schmerzlos das Gehirn durchbohrt?
> Ist es denn notwendig, dass die USA sie nochmal einsetzen, damit du begreifst, wie scheußlich das ist?
> Hätten sie Deutschland damit angegriffen würdest du nicht so blauäugig darüber reden, nichts für ungut.


 
Mir gings jetzt um die beiden Begriffe, nicht darum was Waffen anrichten, das weiß ich sehr wohl und lache darüber auch nicht, das hast du jetzt falsch verstanden. 

Nur finde ich, das es keine Waffen gibt die humaner sind als andere. 
Streubomben sind nicht legitim? Aber Atomwaffen sind es? 
Napalm ist legitim? Aber ein MG42 ist verboten, wegen seiner hohen Feuerrate? 

Ich bitte dich, das ist doch völlig hirnverbrannt, bei Waffen unterteilungen vorzunehmen, zwischen human und nicht human, zwischen schlimm und schlimmer, zwischen tödlich und tödlicher. Waffen bleiben Waffen. Ob ein Mensch nun umkommt, weil er wegen einer Atombombe ermordet wird oder weil er von 3 Patronen getroffen worden ist, beides ist tödlich. 
Tot ist Tot, egal womit der Tod herbeigeführt worden ist, das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen.

Um nochmal auf den Punkt zu kommen. Lustig finde ich, dass die Politiker entscheiden, das Waffen XY erlaubt und Waffen KJ Verboten sind. Ich finde es nicht Lustig, das Waffe X die Organge zersiebt oder Waffe Y die Haut verbrennt, das meinte ich nicht so und habe es auch so nicht geschrieben.


----------



## godfather22 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Mir gings jetzt um die beiden Begriffe, nicht darum was Waffen anrichten, das weiß ich sehr wohl und lache darüber auch nicht, das hast du jetzt falsch verstanden.
> 
> Nur finde ich, das es keine Waffen gibt die humaner sind als andere.
> Streubomben sind nicht legitim? Aber Atomwaffen sind es?
> ...


 
Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, eine Waffe sei human. Ich sagte nur, dass ein sauberer Kopfschuss humaner sei als von Napalm langsam verbrannt zu werden und unvorstellbare Qualen erleiden zu müssen bevor man schlussendlich auch stirbt. Ich würde den Kopfschuss bevorzugen.
Wenn du sagst, es mache keinen Sinn zwischen zwei Waffen zu unterscheiden frage ich dich folgendes: Wieso ist es dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher in den USA erlaubt eine Schusswaffe zu besitzen und um Atomwaffen wird ein riesen Wind gemacht? Antwort: Weil Atomwaffen schlimmer sind. Aber wir schweifen ab.
Das du das nicht so meintest ist mir schon klar (ich halte dich ja auch nicht für einen Unmensch ) ich glaube wir haben an einander vorbei geredet.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Ich sagte nur, dass ein sauberer Kopfschuss humaner sei


Im Kampf ist es nur leider sehr unwahrscheinlich von einem sauberen Kopfschuss getroffen zu werden. Die meisten bekommen eine Kugel irgendwo in den Körper und verbluten (oder kommen ins Feldlager).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Frage:
Hat hier noch irgendwer was zu Nordkorea im speziellen beizutragen oder soll das Thema des Threads ganz allgemein auf Nuklearwaffen & Politik erweitert werden?
(Im Falle von ersterem erstelle bitte jemand einen schönen neuen Thread zu letzterem)


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage:
> Hat hier noch irgendwer was zu Nordkorea im speziellen beizutragen oder soll das Thema des Threads ganz allgemein auf Nuklearwaffen & Politik erweitert werden?
> (Im Falle von ersterem erstelle bitte jemand einen schönen neuen Thread zu letzterem)



Allgemein. Konkret zu Nordkorea gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen bzw. dreht sich im Kreis. Ein weiteres Feld wäre besser und auch interessanter, siehe letzten Seiten dieses Freds.


@ Seefe

Jaja, die Sanktion sind schon was tolles für den Westen  lassen die Iranische Bevölkerung schön leiden indem wir den Iran isolieren, auch wen dann 100% Inflation ist und 80% Armut , eegal hauptsache der Iran solll solange leiden bis wir sie kontrollieren dürfen, obwohl wir gar nicht wissen, ob sie ein A Bombe haben..Andere Länder dürfen sie haben, aber der böse Iran nicht...du merkst worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

@batmaan Damit will man die Regierung eigentlich dazu bringen einzulenken, dann müsste niemand leiden. Allerdings liegt der Regierung anscheinend nichts an der Bevölkerung


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> @batmaan Damit will man die Regierung eigentlich dazu bringen einzulenken, dann müsste niemand leiden. Allerdings liegt der Regierung anscheinend nichts an der Bevölkerung



und das weiß der Westen, dass die Regierung es scheiß Egal ist wie es der Bevölkerung geht, da es dort keine freien Wahlen gibt.. und trotzdem machen die weiter. Das macht der Westen ganz toll, find ich auuch


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Was wäre denn die Alternative? Die irren weiter machen lassen und zusehen wie sie Israel zerstören oder einmarschieren? Das ist für die Bevölkerung beides nicht toll


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Allgemein. Konkret zu Nordkorea gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen bzw. dreht sich im Kreis. Ein weiteres Feld wäre besser und auch interessanter, siehe letzten Seiten dieses Freds.
> 
> 
> @ Seefe
> ...


 
Ist ja nicht die Schuld des Westens, das die den Ollen da wählen.


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative? Die irren weiter machen lassen und zusehen wie sie Israel zerstören oder einmarschieren? Das ist für die Bevölkerung beides nicht toll



Das verrückte Regime stürzen. Zu Zeiten der Protesbeweung im Iran, wo man versucht hatte das Regime zu stürzen , hat man die Leute nicht unterstüzt, was sie bei Gadafi aber gemacht haben.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht die Schuld des Westens, das die den Ollen da wählen.


 
den haben die Iraner gaaanz sicher nicht gewählt  Das Islamische Regime hat es da nicht so mit dieser komischen "Demokratie" und Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

@batmaan

Du darfst auch die Drohung von Nordkorea nicht vergessen mit einem Atomschlag gegen die USA. Da waren die  Sanktionen der einzige Weg, desweiteren werden die Sicher nie einlenken. Es trifft zwar auch Unschuldige, in diesem Fall die Bevölkerung aber das war vor diesen Sanktionen auch nicht anderes.
Bei Massenvernichtungswaffen hört der Spaß eben auf. Das Problem ist doch eher das keiner weiß was Nordkorea wirklich kann(zb die Reichweite derer Waffen), die Tests bildet sich ja auch keiner ein.

mfg


Edit: Waren die beiden Atombomben nicht eigentlich erst gegen Deutschland gedacht und wurden erst nach der Deutschen Kapitulation auf Japan abgeworfen?


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Wie es in Nordkorea ist weiß ich nicht, aber der Iran hat nie damit gedroht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Das verrückte Regime stürzen. Zu Zeiten der Protesbeweung im Iran, wo man versucht hatte das Regime zu stürzen , hat man die Leute nicht unterstüzt, was sie bei Gadafi aber gemacht haben.


Die deutsche Regierung macht da lieber gar nichts, bevor sie ihre Macht riskieren. Das ist doch nichts neues.


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Die deutsche Regierung macht da lieber gar nichts, bevor sie ihre Macht riskieren. Das ist doch nichts neues.



Jetzt im Wahljahr ganz bestimmt nicht, leider.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Jetzt im Wahljahr ganz bestimmt nicht, leider.


 
Und danach wird auch nicht viel kommen, höchstens "ähm ja ähm"

mfg


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und danach wird auch nicht viel kommen, höchstens "ähm ja ähm"
> 
> mfg


 
leider wahr. Hauptsache Sanktionen, Sanktionenen , Sanktionen. Atomstreit: Merkel will Iran mit Sanktionen bestrafen - SPIEGEL ONLINE Aber die Bürger mal unterstützen oder das regime zu stürzen.. Anscheinend hat die gute vergessen,dass Deutschland bis vor kurzem der größte Handelspartner des Irans war..

OT:

kann ich iwie so machen, dass der von mir verlinkte Aartikel in dem Wort verlinkt ist ? Also wenn man auf Sanktionen klickt sich der Link öffnet?


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Und danach wird auch nicht viel kommen, höchstens "ähm ja ähm"
> 
> mfg


 
Was ich auch garnicht mal so schlimm finde. Passiv helfen ja, aktiv nein. Meine Meinung zum Thema, regime stürzen usw. Ist doch eh alles augenwischerei.


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was ich auch garnicht mal so schlimm finde. Passiv helfen ja, aktiv nein. Meine Meinung zum Thema, regime stürzen usw. Ist doch eh alles augenwischerei.


 

Man Man Man, das ist doch die falsche Einstellung! Wenn Deutschland langfristig eine Änderung der iraischen Politik will dann müssen sie aktiv eingreifen und nicht immer " emm, Sanktionen bla bla " 

Wo ist denn Regime stürzen bitte Augenwischereri?


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Sanktionen kosten aber nichts, Kampfeinsätze schon eher (oder eine Militärische Unterstützung). Desweiteren wird da eh nichts passieren. Ich sehe da einfach nicht mehr als Säbelrasseln wie schon die ganze Zeit über, desweiteren kommt dann auch noch neben den USA die Nato ins Spiel. Aber wenn Nordkorea in der Lage sein sollte einen Atomschlag durchzuführen wäre das eher das Ende von diesem Land.

mfg


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was es dem Iran bringen würde? Nunja was hat es Pakistan gebracht, eine zu haben, neben Indien? Eig. nur ein riesen Pulverfass in der Region, das zum glück nicht hochgegangen ist. Eins ist sicher, hat der Iran A-Bomben, wird sich die Lage dort ganz sicher nicht verbessern. Ich stehe den Sanktionen gegenüber dem Iran vollkommen offen und bin dafür, genau wie bei Nordkorea auch. Zwar finde ich das auftreten der USA auch nicht total klasse, aber da hab ich wenigstens ein sichereres Gefühl, als beim Iran oder Nordkorea.


 
Die A-Bombe (falls die überhaupt eine haben oder bauen) würde dem Iran etwas sehr wichtiges bringen: Sicherheit!!
Solange Israel ein Atomwaffenarsenal besitzt ist er eine permanente Bedrohung für den Iran.
Das ist so ähnlich wie im Kalten Krieg. Hätte nur die USA oder nur die UdSSR A-Waffen gehabt, wäre die Geschichte ganz anders ausgegangen.


----------



## batmaan (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

President Obama's Nowruz Message to the Iranian People - YouTube

Also langsam grenzt das an Slapstick..


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> Man Man Man, das ist doch die falsche Einstellung! Wenn Deutschland langfristig eine Änderung der iraischen Politik will dann müssen sie aktiv eingreifen und nicht immer " emm, Sanktionen bla bla "
> 
> Wo ist denn Regime stürzen bitte Augenwischereri?


 
Augenwischerei in dem Sinne, da alle vor ner Woche noch zusammen Tee getrunken haben, dann plötzlich der eine den anderen an den kragen will, weil der sich nicht verhält wie der andere es möchte. 
Man möchte Menschenrechte schützen usw. aber macht Politik mit den größten Menschenrechtsverletztern die es momentan gibt. Im Grund sind die einen nicht besser, als die anderen, wird ein Regime gestürtzt, kommt das nächste, was nicht besser ist, siehe Nordafrika. Gadafi, Mubarak sind weg, trotzdem sind die Menschen mit den neuen Machthabern nicht zufrieden. 

Gadafi war vorallem son spezieller Fall. Anfangs herrschte noch gute Laune zwischen ihm und den Typis von uns, als der dann aber den anderen aufn falschen Fuß getreten ist, haben die ihn halt gestürtzt, die Bevölkerung von ihm war ja auch dafür. 

Nicht das man jetzt den Eindruck von mir bekommt, das ich Diktatorische Regime in Schutz nehme, ganz im Gegenteil, nur gibts im Kreise der Großen keine Grenze, wer nun gut und wer böse ist, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Solange Israel ein Atomwaffenarsenal besitzt ist er eine permanente Bedrohung für den Iran.


 
Warum?
Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Israel seine Siedlungspolitik auf Gebiete des Iran ausweiten will.
Andererseits unterstützt der Iran die Hamas.
Wiederum andererseits töten Israelische Agenten -- oder auch nicht niemand weiß es genau -- iranische Atomwissenschaftler.
Ich halte eine iranische Atomwaffe für möglich -- nicht aktuell aber in den nächsten Jahren durchaus.
Und ein iranischer Staat mit Atomwaffen halte ich für gefährlicher als ein Israelischer.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Israel seine Siedlungspolitik auf Gebiete des Iran ausweiten will.
> Andererseits unterstützt der Iran die Hamas.
> Wiederum andererseits töten Israelische Agenten -- oder auch nicht niemand weiß es genau -- iranische Atomwissenschaftler.
> ...


 
Ich nicht. Die Iraner sind Musterbeispiele für Säbelrassler: viele Worte, nichts dahinter
Die Hamas werden unterstützt, eben weil Israel (für den Iran) eine Gefahr darstellt.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



> Ich nicht. Die Iraner sind Musterbeispiele für Säbelrassler: viele Worte, nichts dahinter


Aber sobald sie sich sicher sein können, dass man sie nicht angreift, wenn sie ******* bauen (was der Fall ist, wenn sie eine Atombombe haben) dann werden sie nicht beim Säbelrasseln bleiben.


----------



## godfather22 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Aber sobald sie sich sicher sein können, dass man sie nicht angreift, wenn sie ******* bauen (was der Fall ist, wenn sie eine Atombombe haben) dann werden sie nicht beim Säbelrasseln bleiben.


 
Wieso sollten sie? Du tust ja gerade so als wären Iraner schlechte Menschen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Du tust ja gerade so als wären Iraner schlechte Menschen.


 Das bezieht sich wohl eher auf die Führerschaft im Iran, Anführer/Politiker sind in vielen Ländern komplett anderer Meinung als die Bevölkerung, und interessieren sich nur für deren Machterhaltung.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie? Du tust ja gerade so als wären Iraner schlechte Menschen.


 
Inwiefern solln die den ******* bauen? Israel angreifen? Die Haben auch A-Bombem...  jede Menge.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

Wenn der Iran Atomwaffen (wehe das Wort wird wieder zensiert) hat, dann wird man sie nur Angreifen, wenn sie Israel zerstören. Wenn der Iran "nur" ein paar Raketen auf Israel schießt, wird die USA keinen Atomkrieg riskieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*

@batmaan: Bitte vermeide Doppelposts




Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Edit: Waren die beiden Atombomben nicht eigentlich erst gegen Deutschland gedacht und wurden erst nach der Deutschen Kapitulation auf Japan abgeworfen?


 
Nö. Das Manhattanprojekt wurde gestartet, um Hitler im Zweifelsfall zuvorzukommen, aber schon 44 dürfte bekannt gewesen sein, dass die Deutschen auf Jahre hinaus nicht ans Ziel kommen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Gadafi war vorallem son spezieller Fall. Anfangs herrschte noch gute Laune zwischen ihm und den Typis von uns, als der dann aber den anderen aufn falschen Fuß getreten ist, haben die ihn halt gestürtzt, die Bevölkerung von ihm war ja auch dafür.



Gaddafi war gerade zu Anfang höchst unbeliebt (da sozialistisch angehaucht und dem Ostblock stellenweise zugewandt, von der Israealfeindlichkeit ganz zu schweigen) und gewisse Terroranschläge haben da auch nicht weitergeholfen. Es gab kurz vor seinem Sturz eine Verbesserung der Beziehungen, als er Libyien und vor allen Dingen die Ölfelder zunehmend für europäische Investoren geöffnet hat.




Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?
> Ich habe nicht den Eindruck dass Israel seine Siedlungspolitik auf Gebiete des Iran ausweiten will.
> Andererseits unterstützt der Iran die Hamas.
> Wiederum andererseits töten Israelische Agenten -- oder auch nicht niemand weiß es genau -- iranische Atomwissenschaftler.
> ...


 
Für uns sicherlich. In dem Fall muss man die Situation aber auch aus iranischer Sicht betrachten 
(Trotz allem ist die USA garantiert die größere Gefahr aus Sicht des Irans und somit wesentlich wichtiger für die Rüstungspolitik. Die hat sich schließlich schon mehrfach z.T. sehr intensiv und gewaltsam in die iranische Politik eingemischt, haben militärische Angriffe gegen den Iran durchgeführt, haben dem Irak Giftgas geliefert, das gegen den Iran eingesetzt wurde,...)



@All: Threadtitel wurde angepasst.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Die Hamas werden unterstützt, eben weil Israel (für den Iran) eine Gefahr darstellt.



Ja gut. Aber in wie fern stellt denn Israel für den Iran eine Gefahr da?
Jetzt mal abgesehen davon dass Atomwissenschaftler auf iranischer Seite getötet wurden und dass auch schon mal Atomanlagen bombardiert wurden.
Ich persönlich -- also was ich so weiß bzw. wissen glaube -- denke nicht dass Israel Iran flächendeckend wegbomben will.
Ich würde eher sagen dass die Angst auf beiden Seiten von wenigen Leuten verschürt wird und wenn man diese Leute endlich mal aus dem politischen bzw. militärischen Bereich entfernen würde könnten Israel und der Iran wunderbar miteinander auskommen.
Wobei ich den ganzen Streit sowieso nicht nachvollziehen kann. 
Wenn die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat wollen  -- und es gibt eine Menge Volksgruppen die einen eigenen Staat wollen -- dann lass sie ihren Staat bekommen und Jerusalem oder was auch immer ist dann die Hauptstadt.
Die Israelis dehnen ihre Siedlungspolitik aus und schaffen Platz für beide Völker sodass sie Haus an Haus miteinander leben können. 
Sobald die Palästinenser und die Israelis friedlich miteinander leben ist die Hamas überflüssig und damit sinkt auch der Einfluss des Irans in der Region.

Und genau das ist es ja um was es letztendlich geht. Es geht um Macht. Der Iran will Macht ausüben. Er würde nie zulassen dass die beiden Völker friedlich miteinander leben.
Ebenso gibt es auf Israelischer Seite ein paar völlige Vollpfosten die alles andere als Krieg ablehnen.

Solange es solche Leute gibt und genug Einfluss haben wird sich nichts ändern. Egal was du machst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für uns sicherlich. In dem Fall muss man die Situation aber auch aus iranischer Sicht betrachten




Mir persönlich fällt es einfach schwer die Situation aus Sicht eines totalitären Regimes zu betrachtet das wichtige Grundrechte der eigenen Bevölkerung unterdrückt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Trotz allem ist die USA garantiert die größere Gefahr aus Sicht des Irans und somit wesentlich wichtiger für die Rüstungspolitik. Die hat sich schließlich schon mehrfach z.T. sehr intensiv und gewaltsam in die iranische Politik eingemischt, haben militärische Angriffe gegen den Iran durchgeführt, haben dem Irak Giftgas geliefert, das gegen den Iran eingesetzt wurde,...)


 
Ja. Natürlich hast du Recht.
Aber die Zeiten haben sich inzwischen geändert. Damals ging es ja nur darum vor der Haustür der UdSSR irgendwelche Marionetten zu platzieren damit sie das amerikanische Weltbild hoch halten können.
Heute geht es nicht mehr um irgendwelche politischen Überzeugungen oder um demokratische Strukturen. Es geht einzig um Rohstoffe und wenn der Iran sich geschickt anstellt könnte er sein Ölreichtum nutzen um den Iran zu einer wirtschaftlichen Macht aufsteigen zu lassen.
Leider verhindern irgendwelche Betonköpfe das die im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja gut. Aber in wie fern stellt denn Israel für den Iran eine Gefahr da?



Es gab da mal so ein paar Kriegsdrohungen...
(in umgekehrter Richtung übrigens nicht. Ahmadinedschad hat zwar mehrfach deutlich gesagt, dass er es toll fände, wenn Israel dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wird, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat der Iran je eine eigene Handlungsabsicht publik gemacht)



> Jetzt mal abgesehen davon dass Atomwissenschaftler auf iranischer Seite getötet wurden und dass auch schon mal Atomanlagen bombardiert wurden.



"Mal abgesehen davon, dass Israel es sich vorbehält, beliebig im Iran zu morden" - große Ausnahme, findest du nicht?



> Ich persönlich -- also was ich so weiß bzw. wissen glaube -- denke nicht dass Israel Iran flächendeckend wegbomben will.



Es gibt definitiv einige Leute in Israel, die das wollen. Ob Israel das kann und ob es von Israel von Vorteil wäre, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das gilt aber auch umgekehrt aus Sicht des Irans: Der hätte in einem Krieg eine noch kleinere Chance auf Erfolg und die internationalen Nachteile würden für ihn noch schwieriger wiegen.
Vernünftige Menschen würden jetzt sagen "die paar Spinner auf beiden Seiten sollten einfach ignoriert werden und der Rest ist dann egal", aber da die Spinner auf beiden Seiten Regierungsbeteiligung haben, sagt der Iran "wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass das Chancengleichgewicht zu unseren Gunsten kippt" - und Israel will genau das "um jeden Preis" verhindern.




> Ich würde eher sagen dass die Angst auf beiden Seiten von wenigen Leuten verschürt wird und wenn man diese Leute endlich mal aus dem politischen bzw. militärischen Bereich entfernen würde könnten Israel und der Iran wunderbar miteinander auskommen.



Dummerweise müsstest du dann auf beiden Seiten Diktaturen einrichten, die erhebliche Teile der Bevölkerung nicht repräsentieren.



> Wobei ich den ganzen Streit sowieso nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> Wenn die Palästinenser einen eigenen Staat wollen  -- und es gibt eine Menge Volksgruppen die einen eigenen Staat wollen -- dann lass sie ihren Staat bekommen und Jerusalem oder was auch immer ist dann die Hauptstadt.
> Die Israelis dehnen ihre Siedlungspolitik aus und schaffen Platz für beide Völker sodass sie Haus an Haus miteinander leben können.
> Sobald die Palästinenser und die Israelis friedlich miteinander leben ist die Hamas überflüssig und damit sinkt auch der Einfluss des Irans in der Region.



Tjo - das wäre eine vernünftige Lösung. Aber nach 50-80 Jahren gegenseitigem Abschlachtens und Enteignens kommt man im Nahostkonflikt mit Vernunft leider nicht mehr weiter. Und derzeit ist die israelische Siedlungspolitik eben darauf bestrebt, den Palästinensern möglichst viel Land und möglichst ganz Jerusalem abzunehmen.
Und das wird die Bedeutung gewalttätiger Kräfte auf palästinensicher Seite sicherlich steigern.



> Ja. Natürlich hast du Recht.
> Aber die Zeiten haben sich inzwischen geändert. Damals ging es ja nur darum vor der Haustür der UdSSR irgendwelche Marionetten zu platzieren damit sie das amerikanische Weltbild hoch halten können.
> Heute geht es nicht mehr um irgendwelche politischen Überzeugungen oder um demokratische Strukturen. Es geht einzig um Rohstoffe



Weder Irak noch Saudi Arabien liegen vor der Haustür der UdSSR und der Iran war dieser auch nie nahe. Kommunisten mögen keine Theokratien.
Im arabisch/persischen Raum ging es schon immer allein um die Vorherrschaft in eben dieser Region bzw. auf deren Ölfeldern.




> und wenn der Iran sich geschickt anstellt könnte er sein Ölreichtum nutzen um den Iran zu einer wirtschaftlichen Macht aufsteigen zu lassen.
> Leider verhindern irgendwelche Betonköpfe das die im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind.


 
Es hat nun einmal nicht viel mit Macht zu tun, wenn man die Politik macht, die fremde Staaten einem diktieren. Das wäre Ohnmacht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Ahmadinedschad hat zwar mehrfach deutlich gesagt, dass er es toll fände, wenn Israel dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wird, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat der Iran je eine eigene Handlungsabsicht publik gemacht)


Er hat das Existenzrecht Israels angezweifelt. Als Politiker muss man nicht immer sagen dass man handelt, weil solche Botschaften schon so verstanden werden, wie sie gemeint sind (Und das Existenzrecht eines Staates zu bestreiten ist wohl das eindeutigste, was man sagen kann).


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja gut. Aber in wie fern stellt denn Israel für den Iran eine Gefahr da?
> Jetzt mal abgesehen davon dass Atomwissenschaftler auf iranischer Seite getötet wurden und dass auch schon mal Atomanlagen bombardiert wurden.
> Ich persönlich -- also was ich so weiß bzw. wissen glaube -- denke nicht dass Israel Iran flächendeckend wegbomben will.


 
Israel hat schon mehrmals die USA um Hilfe gefordert, um iranische Atomanlagen zu bombardieren. Dies allein ist schon eine große Bedrohung.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab da mal so ein paar Kriegsdrohungen...
> (in umgekehrter Richtung übrigens nicht. Ahmadinedschad hat zwar mehrfach deutlich gesagt, dass er es toll fände, wenn Israel dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wird, aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt hat der Iran je eine eigene Handlungsabsicht publik gemacht)



Ja aber diese Drohungen kamen doch deshalb zu Stande weil Israel annimmt dass der Iran an Atomwaffen arbeitet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Mal abgesehen davon, dass Israel es sich vorbehält, beliebig im Iran zu morden" - große Ausnahme, findest du nicht?



Ich weiß nicht ob es tatsächlich Beweise gibt dass Israel hinten den Anschlägen steckt. Aber ich nehme es halt an und die Israelis ermorden auf iranischen Terretorium Iran und die Hamas tötet mit Hilfe des Irans auf israelischem Terretorium Israelis.
Dass beides nicht zur Stabilität in der Region beiträgt ist wahrscheinlich jedem klar und ich meine eben auch dass es genug Leute gibt die gar kein Interesse daran haben dass sich die Region stabilisiert.

Unter dem Aspekt der "Nationen Sicherheit" scheint sowieso immer alles erlaubt zu sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vernünftige Menschen würden jetzt sagen "die paar Spinner auf beiden Seiten sollten einfach ignoriert werden und der Rest ist dann egal", aber da die Spinner auf beiden Seiten Regierungsbeteiligung haben, sagt der Iran "wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass das Chancengleichgewicht zu unseren Gunsten kippt" - und Israel will genau das "um jeden Preis" verhindern.



Eben drum. Solange es solche Leute auf beiden Seiten gibt wird sich an dem Grundproblem nichts ändern. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - das wäre eine vernünftige Lösung. Aber nach 50-80 Jahren gegenseitigem Abschlachtens und Enteignens kommt man im Nahostkonflikt mit Vernunft leider nicht mehr weiter. Und derzeit ist die israelische Siedlungspolitik eben darauf bestrebt, den Palästinensern möglichst viel Land und möglichst ganz Jerusalem abzunehmen.
> Und das wird die Bedeutung gewalttätiger Kräfte auf palästinensicher Seite sicherlich steigern.



Ja leider. Das israelische Parlament ist ja letztens erst neu gewählt worden und an der Regierung ist nun eine Partei beteiligt die um jeden Preis die Siedlungspolitik noch weiter ausbauen will. 
Scheinbar haben einige der Leute dieser Partei den Einschlag noch nicht wahr genommen und die Leute die sie wählen auch nicht.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Israel hat schon mehrmals die USA um Hilfe  gefordert, um iranische Atomanlagen zu bombardieren. Dies allein ist  schon eine große Bedrohung.



Ja weil die Israelis befürchten dass in den Atomanlagen Atomwaffen entwickelt werden.
Ich sagte ja dass auf beiden Seiten Angst geschürt wird und erst wenn du diesen Mechnismus -- der von wenigen ausgeübt wird -- durchbrichst ändert sich was. Voher nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Er hat das Existenzrecht Israels angezweifelt. Als Politiker muss man nicht immer sagen dass man handelt, weil solche Botschaften schon so verstanden werden, wie sie gemeint sind (Und das Existenzrecht eines Staates zu bestreiten ist wohl das eindeutigste, was man sagen kann).



Jein. Zum einen Mal ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, was Politiker sagen - es zählt, was sie machen (macht der Iran aber auch nichts, außer Terroristen zu unterstützen). Inhaltlich ist aber ein sehr großer Unterschied. Man kann verdammt vielen irgendwelche Rechte absprechen - damit macht man keine Aussage darüber, ob man sich selbst dazu verpflichtet fühlt, diese Rechtssituation auch durchzusetzen. Es gibt nun einmal nur einen Staat auf dieser Welt, der sich als globale Polizei bezeichnet - und das ist nicht der Iran.
(Was, wie gesagt, nicht heißt, dass ich den Iran nicht als Bedrohung für Israel sehe. Ich sage nur, dass weder offizielle Ankündigungen noch bewiesene Waffenprogramme des Irans dies unterstützen, während umgekehrt Ankündigungen und Waffenprogramme Israels sehr wohl Befürchtungen des Irans unterstützen. Objektiv betrachtet ist es damit wenn dann an Israel das Patt gegenseitiger Forderungen zu brechen)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja aber diese Drohungen kamen doch deshalb zu Stande weil Israel annimmt dass der Iran an Atomwaffen arbeitet.



Und? Seit wann sind eigene Annahmen eine Berechtigung für Todesdrohungen? Wenn Israel Beweise vorlegen würde, wäre es was anderes. Aber de facto gibt es eben wirklich nur Befürchtungen und Behauptungen auf israelischer Seite.



> Ich weiß nicht ob es tatsächlich Beweise gibt dass Israel hinten den Anschlägen steckt.



Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Beweislage ist, aber iirc hat nicht einmal Israel die These, dass der Mossad dahintersteckt, angezweifelt.
Man muss auch ehrlich sagen: Abgesehen von der CIA hätte niemand anders ein Motiv. Und denen traut niemand die Fähigkeiten zu 



> ich meine eben auch dass es genug Leute gibt die gar kein Interesse daran haben dass sich die Region stabilisiert.
> 
> Unter dem Aspekt der "Nationen Sicherheit" scheint sowieso immer alles erlaubt zu sein.



Das ist sicherlich beides der Fall und leider auf allen Seiten 



> Scheinbar haben einige der Leute dieser Partei den Einschlag noch nicht wahr genommen und die Leute die sie wählen auch nicht.



Leider muss man sagen: Wann immer man Interviews mit Siedlern und Hardlinern sieht, hat man sehr wohl den Eindruck, dass die Wissen, was abläuft. Das ist ja das Problem in dem ganzen Konflikt: Die radikalen Flügel beider Seiten sind vollständig davon überzeugt, dass ihnen alles gehört und das gesamte "gegnerische Volk" Tod oder zumindest weit, weit weg sein sollte. Und auf beiden Seiten sind es eben vor allen diese Hardliner, die die Außenwirkung bestimmen. (den gemäßigten Palästinensern kann man zumindest noch zu gute halten, dass sie schlichtweg nicht genug Staat haben, um die Aggressoren in den eigenen Reihen zu stoppen. Aber die Israelis wählen sie sogar...)


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Er hat das Existenzrecht Israels angezweifelt. Als Politiker muss man nicht immer sagen dass man handelt, weil solche Botschaften schon so verstanden werden, wie sie gemeint sind (Und das Existenzrecht eines Staates zu bestreiten ist wohl das eindeutigste, was man sagen kann).



Die Übersetzung war sehr einseitig und das ganze ist schwer ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. Mein Vater hat mir das mal erklärt ich hab da aber nur mit einem Ohr zugehört 



Threshold schrieb:


> geht einzig um Rohstoffe und wenn der Iran sich geschickt anstellt könnte er sein Ölreichtum nutzen um den Iran zu einer wirtschaftlichen Macht aufsteigen zu lassen.
> Leider verhindern irgendwelche Betonköpfe das die im Mittelalter stehen geblieben sind.



Die einzigen, die genau das verhindern sind die USA.
Mit der Straße von Hormus hat der Iran die wichtigste Ölvörderrute im nahen Osten und ratet mal wer genau dort Flugzeugträger stationiert hat, als der Iran damit gedroht hat dieses Gewässer zu schließen?
Die Amerikaner...

Edit:
Gerade in den Nachrichten:
Obama sagt er werde sich mit Israel über Maßnahmen gegen den Iran unterhalten und alle Optionen liegen auf dem Tisch.
Mit diesem Vorwissen sieht das nicht allzu rosig aus... Für keinen. Gegen die Atomanlagen des Irans kommen nicht einmal amerikanische "Bunker-Buster" an und wenn die Iraner Atombomben in der Größenordnung der russischen Zarbombe besitzen sollten würden ca 3 davon ausreichen um GESAMMT Israel unbewohnbar zu machen. Was die USA dann mit dem Iran machen will ich mir garnicht ausmalen... Und der Sprittpreis... Wir müssten wohl auf eAutos umsteigen 

Mich wundert es überigens, dass Obama nicht andere Sorgen hat => Nordkorea


----------



## Seeefe (20. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die genau das verhindern sind die USA.
> Mit der Straße von Hormus hat der Iran die wichtigste Ölvörderrute im nahen Osten und ratet mal wer genau dort Flugzeugträger stationiert hat, als der Iran damit gedroht hat dieses Gewässer zu schließen?
> Die Amerikaner...


 
Und ich denke die Westliche Welt steht in dem Punkt auf der Seite der USA. Diese Wasserstraße Dichtmachen, wäre fatal für unser Leben hier, jedenfalls vorübergehend 


Zu Israel. 

Die gehen mir eh des öfteren auf die Nerven. Auf der Weltbühne immer das Opfer spielen, natürlich nicht unbegründet, aber selbst die Siedlungspolitik vorantreiben, nicht im Atomwaffensperrvertrag und Pläne zur Invasion des Irans aufm Tisch parat haben.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Auf der Weltbühne immer das Opfer spielen, natürlich nicht unbegründet, aber selbst die Siedlungspolitik vorantreiben, nicht im Atomwaffensperrvertrag und Pläne zur Invasion des Irans aufm Tisch parat haben.


Pläne was man macht, wenn man etwas machen will, hat wohl jeder. Ich wette, Deutschland hat irgendwo auch Invasionspläne für einige Länder, einfach damit man im Fall der Fälle nicht völlig planlos durch die Gegend läuft. Dadurch dass die Beziehungen zwischen Israel und dem Iran sehr schlecht sind, ist es notwendig diese Pläne aktuell zu halten und auch mal damit zu drohen, damit der andere weiß, dass man nicht schutzlos ist


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und ich denke die Westliche Welt steht in dem Punkt auf der Seite der USA. Diese Wasserstraße Dichtmachen, wäre fatal für unser Leben hier, jedenfalls vorübergehend


 
Weißt du wie das Leben des einzelnen Iraners unter den Sanktionen dieser "westlichen Welt" leidet? Ist dir mal aufgefallen, wie der Sprittpreis in die Höhe ging als der Iran mit der Sperrung dieser Wasserstraße gedroht hat? In den Medien hat man darüber aber nur sperrlich berichtet . Geografisch und aus der Sicht der Holländer () liegen wir überigens im Osten.
Der Iran hat überigens das Recht dazu die Straße von Hormus zu schließen, da diese vom ehemaligen Besitzer/Teilhaber auf den Iran überschrieben wurde.



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Pläne was man macht, wenn man etwas machen  will, hat wohl jeder. Ich wette, Deutschland hat irgendwo auch  Invasionspläne für einige Länder, einfach damit man im Fall der Fälle  nicht völlig planlos durch die Gegend läuft. Dadurch dass die  Beziehungen zwischen Israel und dem Iran sehr schlecht sind, ist es  notwendig diese Pläne aktuell zu halten und auch mal damit zu drohen,  damit der andere weiß, dass man nicht schutzlos ist


 


> Krieg 2010 gerade noch abgewendet
> Nach Angaben des israelischen Fernsehens sollen Israel und der Iran bereits 2010 knapp an einem Krieg vorbeigeschrammt sein.  Am Sonntag hatte der Privatsender „2“ berichtet, dass Netanjahu und  Verteidigungsminister Ehud Barak den Streitkräften damals den Befehl  erteilt hätten, einen Angriff auf iranische Atomanlagen vorzubereiten.  Der Befehl sei nicht zur Anwendung gekommen, da sich der damalige  Generalstabschef Gabi Aschkenasi und der Chef des Auslandsgeheimdienstes  Mossad, Meir Dagan, dagegen gestellt hätten.


 Quelle

Das hört sich aber in meinen Ohren nach mehr an als nach einem Plan, der in irgendeiner Schublade vergammelt.


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

Hat Ahmadinedschad Israel wirklich gedroht ? - YouTube

Für alle die, die urteilen nur weil es iwo in der Blöd stand  Auch ich als Perser kann dies so bestätigen. Hauptsache den Satz als Argumentation benutzen..

@ godfather

du sprichst mir aus der seele, Inflation bis sonst was, Armut..interessiert kein, hauptsache Iran wird für etwas bestraft, wofür es keine Beweise gibt.

@ ruyven 

"Ahmadinedschad hat zwar mehrfach deutlich gesagt, dass er es toll fände, wenn Israel dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wird" wo hat er das denn gesagt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2013)

Ich kann nicht garantieren, dass ich die Quellen jetzt nochmal finde - wenn dich die Aussage sehr stört, ziehe ich sie hiermit erst einmal zurück.
Ich denke, dass er eine große Abneigung gegen das Land hat, steht auch so fest. Die Frage ist nur, ob er ihm auch gedroht hat - und die Antwort ist imho nein.



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Pläne was man macht, wenn man etwas machen will, hat wohl jeder. Ich wette, Deutschland hat irgendwo auch Invasionspläne für einige Länder, einfach damit man im Fall der Fälle nicht völlig planlos durch die Gegend läuft. Dadurch dass die Beziehungen zwischen Israel und dem Iran sehr schlecht sind, ist es notwendig diese Pläne aktuell zu halten und auch mal damit zu drohen, damit der andere weiß, dass man nicht schutzlos ist


 

Der Witz im Falle Israels und Irans ist aber, dass sie keine Nachbarn sind -> Invasion schwierig, auf alle Fälle nutzlos. Kampfhandlungen allgemein unmöglich, ohne das Hoheitsgebiet weiterer Länder zu verletzen.
Damit kommt zwischen den beiden eigentlich nur eine Vernichtungskrieg in Frage.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

Ich sagte ja auch, dass der Plan aktuell gehalten und im Bedarfsfall eingesetzt wird



> Der Iran hat überigens das Recht dazu die Straße von Hormus zu schließen, da diese vom ehemaligen Besitzer/Teilhaber auf den Iran überschrieben wurde.


Ja, der Iran darf die Straße sperren, aber die USA dürfen den Iran auch angreifen.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass von der Sperrung eines Seeweges eine Botschaft ausgeht. Wenn der Iran die Straße von Hormus sperrt, dann tut er dies um dem "Westen" zu schaden und darauf werden ebendiese Staaten reagieren.


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch, dass der Plan aktuell gehalten und im Bedarfsfall eingesetzt wird
> 
> 
> Ja, der Iran darf die Straße sperren, aber die USA dürfen den Iran auch angreifen.
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass von der Sperrung eines Seeweges eine Botschaft ausgeht. Wenn der Iran die Straße von Hormus sperrt, dann tut er dies um dem "Westen" zu schaden und darauf werden ebendiese Staaten reagieren.




wenn die USA Sanktionen gegen Iran verhängt darf der Iran auch reagieren, dann ist doch alles gut 

@ ruyven 

ja , jeder weiß , dass Iran und der Affe Isreal hasst, aber dass Iran Isreal am Boden sehen will würde konkret bedeuten, dass Iran Israel angreifen will, was sie ja nie gesagt haben.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Der Witz im Falle Israels und Irans ist aber, dass sie keine Nachbarn sind -> Invasion schwierig, auf alle Fälle nutzlos. Kampfhandlungen allgemein unmöglich, ohne das Hoheitsgebiet weiterer Länder zu verletzen.
> Damit kommt zwischen den beiden eigentlich nur eine Vernichtungskrieg in Frage.


Wenn eines der Länder Syrien und den Irak überfliegen, dürfte das nicht weiter schlimm sein, da beide Länder genug eigene Probleme haben. Die USA würden Israel zumindest im Irak nicht aufhalten, beim Iran sieht das schon anders aus...


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ja, der Iran darf die Straße sperren, aber die USA dürfen den Iran auch angreifen.


 
Du weißt aber schon, was du da vor dich hin blubbers, oder?

Ich finde es im überigen auch ziemlich respektlos von Obama zum persischen Neujahr (Noruz; heute) im Endeffekt mit Vergeltungsplänen zu drohen.



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Wenn eines der Länder Syrien und den Irak  überfliegen, dürfte das nicht weiter schlimm sein, da beide Länder genug  eigene Probleme haben. Die USA würden Israel zumindest im Irak nicht  aufhalten, beim Iran sieht das schon anders aus...


 
Du  meinst also, dass Israel mal eben so ein paar Länder überrollt um Fläche  zu gewinnen, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal mit den Konflikten in ihrem  eigenen Land fertig werden?


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Du meinst also, dass Israel mal eben so ein paar Länder überrollt um Fläche zu gewinnen, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal mit den Konflikten in ihrem eigenen Land fertig werden?


Nein ich meine, dass sie mit ein paar Flugzeugen rüberfliegen um etwas zu bombardieren


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, was du da vor dich hin blubbers, oder?
> 
> Ich finde es im überigen auch ziemlich respektlos von Obama zum persischen Neujahr (Noruz; heute) im Endeffekt mit Vergeltungsplänen zu drohen.
> 
> Siehe Post 96 von mir..das ist echt lustig



Siehe Post 96 von mir..das ist echt ...lustig. Kann man ja nur mit Galgenhumor nehmen.

@ lechriffre

Isreal wird ganz sicher nicht den 1. Angriff alleine wagen, die trauen sich nur raus wenn die Amerikaner dabei sind.


----------



## godfather22 (20. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Siehe Post 96 von mir..das ist echt ...lustig. Kann man ja nur mit Galgenhumor nehmen.


 
Der 96. Post hier ist nicht von dir ^^


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Der 96. Post hier ist nicht von dir ^^


 

92..Ich frage mich, warum er sowas macht. Hassen tut man ihn ja genug , dafür tut er ja zuviel "gutes" für die Iraner.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

Ahmadinedschad könnte ja auch mal was für die Bevölkerung tun und das Atomprogramm einstellen und *demokratische* Neuwahlen veranlassen


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad könnte ja auch mal was für die Bevölkerung tun und das Atomprogramm einstellen und *demokratische* Neuwahlen veranlassen



HahaHaha, mady my day

Affe ist nur eine Marionette des islamischen Regimes. Diese müssen gestürzt werden, sonst kommt es nie zu demokratischen Wahlen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Affe ist nur eine Marionette des islamischen Regimes. Diese müssen gestürzt werden, sonst kommt es nie zu demokratischen Wahlen.


Was ich damit sagen möchte ist: Der Westen ist nicht an allem Schuld, sondern das Regime. Ich will jetzt nicht zu einem Bürgerkrieg aufrufen, aber irgendwie muss man die loswerden.


----------



## batmaan (20. März 2013)

Vergisst mir bitte nicht Netanjauh mit seiner Siedlungspolitik..Isral ist einfach son Land mit einer Schei* Doppelmoral, das ist unglaublich.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

Die Siedlungspolitik ist zwar nicht toll, aber "Affe" (lustiger Spitzname übrigens) soll mal nicht so tun, als würde er nur den Palästinensern helfen wollen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ahmadinedschad könnte ja auch mal was für die Bevölkerung tun und das Atomprogramm einstellen und *demokratische* Neuwahlen veranlassen


 
Warum sollte Ahmadinedschad den technologischen Fortschritt im eigenen Land aufhalten? Außerdem ist eine Demokratie kein Garant für Wohlstand.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (20. März 2013)

> Warum sollte Ahmadinedschad den technologischen Fortschritt im eigenen Land aufhalten? Außerdem ist eine Demokratie kein Garant für Wohlstand.


Wenn er das Atomprogramm aufgibt, gibt es keine Sanktionen und mehr Wohlstand. Außerdem können dann neue Technologien ins Land gelangen.


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Wenn er das Atomprogramm aufgibt, gibt es keine Sanktionen und mehr Wohlstand. Außerdem können dann neue Technologien ins Land gelangen.



Diese Technologien sind dann sicher gratis  Und wie man die Inflation wieder in den Griff bekommen will weiß ich auch nicht. Eine Währungsreform wäre fatal..


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Diese Technologien sind dann sicher gratis


Nein, aber mit dem Verkauf von Öl kann man viel Geld verdienen.


> wie man die Inflation wieder in den Griff bekommen will weiß ich auch nicht


Die Inflation zu bekämpfen ist ohne Sanktionen bestimmt einfacher als mit ihnen


----------



## RavionHD (21. März 2013)

EDIT!


----------



## Yassen (21. März 2013)

Also ich habe mal heir ein paar Tgae nicht reingeschaut und sehe die Dissksion geht munter weiter.
Meine Meinug zum Iran ist die gehören weggesperrt. Israel wollte sie 2010 schon mal angreifen  die USA haben das aber verhindert weil sie die Option Iranische Atomanlagen zu zerstören ncoh viel länger haben als Israel. (Bunkerbrechende Bomben und Raketn ...)


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal heir ein paar Tgae nicht reingeschaut und sehe die Dissksion geht munter weiter.
> Meine Meinug zum Iran ist die gehören weggesperrt. Israel wollte sie 2010 schon mal angreifen  die USA haben das aber verhindert weil sie die Option Iranische Atomanlagen zu zerstören ncoh viel länger haben als Israel. (Bunkerbrechende Bomben und Raketn ...)



Im Ernst? Du willst, dass iran weggesperrt wird, lieferst aber keinen Grund bzw. Beweis für die Aussage?


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Im Ernst? Du willst, dass iran weggesperrt wird, lieferst aber keinen Grund bzw. Beweis für die Aussage?



Nunja für mich sind allgemein staaten deren verfassung auf einer religion beruht, das mieseste überhaupt.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. März 2013)

> er einzige Lösungsweg diese Situation auf lange Zeit zu bessern ist, und das sage ich klipp und klar, der Tod vom Präsidenten und seinen Gefolgsleuten und ein Ende des islamischen Staates.


Das ist keineswegs die einzige Lösung. Ein weiterer Lösungsweg wäre die Aufhebung der Sanktionen, bis es Beweise für das Entwickeln von A-Waffen gibt.


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja für mich sind allgemein staaten deren verfassung auf einer religion beruht, das mieseste überhaupt.


 
und deshalb wegsperren und so tun, als würde es den gar nicht geben, was ich unter "wegsperren" verstehe.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs die einzige Lösung. Ein weiterer Lösungsweg wäre die Aufhebung der Sanktionen, bis es Beweise für das Entwickeln von A-Waffen gibt.


 
Kurzfristig ja, langfristig muss das Regime weg.

warum kann ich nicht 2 posts zitieren? der macht mir dann immer einDoppelpost raus, bitte @ mods ändern.


----------



## RavionHD (21. März 2013)

EDIT!


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Zum einen Mal ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, was Politiker sagen - es zählt, was sie machen (macht der Iran aber auch nichts, außer Terroristen zu unterstützen). Inhaltlich ist aber ein sehr großer Unterschied. Man kann verdammt vielen irgendwelche Rechte absprechen - damit macht man keine Aussage darüber, ob man sich selbst dazu verpflichtet fühlt, diese Rechtssituation auch durchzusetzen. Es gibt nun einmal nur einen Staat auf dieser Welt, der sich als globale Polizei bezeichnet - und das ist nicht der Iran.
> (Was, wie gesagt, nicht heißt, dass ich den Iran nicht als Bedrohung für Israel sehe. Ich sage nur, dass weder offizielle Ankündigungen noch bewiesene Waffenprogramme des Irans dies unterstützen, während umgekehrt Ankündigungen und Waffenprogramme Israels sehr wohl Befürchtungen des Irans unterstützen. Objektiv betrachtet ist es damit wenn dann an Israel das Patt gegenseitiger Forderungen zu brechen)


 
Das alles ist meiner Meinung nach sehr spekulativ. Denn wir wissen nicht was der Iran macht wenn er tatsächlich Atommacht wird.
Ich persönlich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen dass der Iran Israel atomar angreifen wird. Das können sie sich nicht leisten denn neben den Israelis würden auch viele andere Menschen sterben. 
Andererseits besteht eben die Möglichkeit dass sie kleinere Atomwaffen entwickeln die örtlich begrenzt sind und diese dann der Hamas überlassen.
Was natürlich auch spekulativ ist aber der Iran wird sich garantiet nicht selbst "die Hände schmutzig machen".
Sinnvoll wäre wenn Israel endlich mal die aggressive Siedlungspolitik beenden und den Palästinestern vor allem Zugang zu Trinkwasser gewären würde. Das ist doch auch irgendwo ein Problem.
Im Gegenzug müsste der Iran dann den Kontrolleuren der Atomaufsichtsbehörde -- wie heißt der Verein noch? -- Zugang zu allen Atomanlagen gewähren damit wirklich klar gestellt werden kann woran der Iran arbeitet und wie weit er wo ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und? Seit wann sind eigene Annahmen eine Berechtigung für Todesdrohungen? Wenn Israel Beweise vorlegen würde, wäre es was anderes. Aber de facto gibt es eben wirklich nur Befürchtungen und Behauptungen auf israelischer Seite.



Das war es doch schon immer oder nicht?
Sowas nennt man Präventivmaßnahmen und die sind ja nichts neues in der Militärwelt. Die USA machen das seit Jahrzehnten. Russland auch und China sowieso. Dazu kommen diverse Afrikanische Staaten und natürlich auch arabische Staaten.
Nur weil ein Land demokratisch ist heißt es ja nicht dass es sich alles gefallen lassen muss. Er muss die Taten nur vor seinem eigenen Parlament vertreten und das scheint in Israel ja problemlos zu klappen. 
Jedenfalls habe ich noch keine Meldung oder ein Bericht gelesen wo eine Aktion des Mossard verurrteil wurde und die Agenten oder wer auch immer angeklagt wurden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die Beweislage ist, aber iirc hat nicht einmal Israel die These, dass der Mossad dahintersteckt, angezweifelt.
> Man muss auch ehrlich sagen: Abgesehen von der CIA hätte niemand anders ein Motiv. Und denen traut niemand die Fähigkeiten zu



Ich will keine Verschwörungstheorien ausgraben aber einerseits denken Leute dass die CIA sehr geschickt die WTC Türme gesprengt und es Bin Laden in die Schuhe geschoben hat und andererseits haben sie sich unfass dilletantisch bei den Beweisen für Massenvernichtungswaffen im Irak angestellt. 
Irgendwie passt das nicht zusammen. 
Dem Mossad hingegen traue ich alles zu. Daher meine ich auch dass der hinter den Anschlägen steckt nur wüsste ich eben nicht dass es dafür auch tatsächlich mal einen Beweise gegeben hat oder ein Geständnis oder Geheimdienstunterlagen aus Israel die das bestätigen.
Scheint genauso verzwickt zu sein wie mit dem iranischen Atomprogramm. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Leider muss man sagen: Wann immer man Interviews mit Siedlern und Hardlinern sieht, hat man sehr wohl den Eindruck, dass die Wissen, was abläuft. Das ist ja das Problem in dem ganzen Konflikt: Die radikalen Flügel beider Seiten sind vollständig davon überzeugt, dass ihnen alles gehört und das gesamte "gegnerische Volk" Tod oder zumindest weit, weit weg sein sollte. Und auf beiden Seiten sind es eben vor allen diese Hardliner, die die Außenwirkung bestimmen. (den gemäßigten Palästinensern kann man zumindest noch zu gute halten, dass sie schlichtweg nicht genug Staat haben, um die Aggressoren in den eigenen Reihen zu stoppen. Aber die Israelis wählen sie sogar...)


 
Ja da hast du natürlich recht. Fragst du die "richtigen" leute bekommst du die Antworten die du entweder nicht hören willst oder eben hören willst.
Hier wie da gibt es ein paar -- oder sind es am Ende doch mehr? -- die eine so unfassbar starre Haltung haben dass wir nur mit dem Kopf schütteln können. 



godfather22 schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die genau das verhindern sind die USA.
> Mit der Straße von Hormus hat der Iran die wichtigste Ölvörderrute im nahen Osten und ratet mal wer genau dort Flugzeugträger stationiert hat, als der Iran damit gedroht hat dieses Gewässer zu schließen?
> Die Amerikaner...



In der Straße von Hormus fahren ja nicht nur iranische Schiffe. Auch andere Länder nutzen die Straße und wenn die USA meinen einen Flugzeugträger dort "hinstellen" zu müssen um "Präsenz" zu zeigen dann habe ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme. 
Bei uns in der Nähe gab es jahrelang eine Kaserne mit US Soldaten. Gestört haben die auch nicht. 



godfather22 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es überigens, dass Obama nicht andere Sorgen hat => Nordkorea



Ich glaube nicht dass er uns mit den letzten Geheimdienstberichten versorgt und uns weiter auf dem Laufenden hält. 



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Warum sollte Ahmadinedschad den technologischen Fortschritt im eigenen Land aufhalten? Außerdem ist eine Demokratie kein Garant für Wohlstand.



Demokratie ist ein Garant für das freie Denken der Menschen. Dazu gehört auch die Meinungsfreiheit. Du hast es einfacher Ideen auszutauschen und neue Dinge umzusetzen.
Ich würde eher die Frage stellen ob die Demokratie wirklich einen Wirtschaftsmarkt völlig frei von Regeln braucht wie es die Liberalen fordern?

Welche wissenschaftlichen oder technologischen Ideen bzw. Errungenschafften kamen denn in den letzten 30 Jahren aus dem Iran?
Und ich meine nicht von Iranern die inzwischen an US Universitäten lehren oder im Westen leben und arbeiten sondern wirklich von Iranern aus dem Iran was sich weltweit durchgesetzt hat oder Maßstab ist.



Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs die einzige Lösung. Ein weiterer Lösungsweg wäre die Aufhebung der Sanktionen, bis es Beweise für das Entwickeln von A-Waffen gibt.



Richtig. Wenn ich nicht irre werden die Sanktionen aufgehoben wenn der Iran alle Atomanlagen frei zugänglich macht für die Kontrolleure der Aufsichtsbehörde.
Die IAEO -- ich hab nachgeguckt  -- ist eine autonome wissenschaftlich-technische Organisation der Vereinten Nationen mit 2300 Mitarbeitern. Die Leitung hat der Japaner Amano.
Woher die Mitarbeiter jetzt alle kommen kann ich nicht sagen aber ich denke nicht dass es 2299 Amerikaner und ein Japaner sind.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso sich der Iran da so schwer tut.
Lass sie doch schauen und dann weiß jeder dass du nichts zu verbergen hast.
Weil sie sich aber dagegen sperren muss man ja schon davon ausgehen dass sie eben was zu verbergen haben.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Lass sie doch schauen und dann weiß jeder dass du nichts zu verbergen hast.
> Weil sie sich aber dagegen sperren muss man ja schon davon ausgehen dass sie eben was zu verbergen haben.


Völlig Richtig und aus diesem Grund gibt es die Sanktionen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. März 2013)

> Richtig. Wenn ich nicht irre werden die Sanktionen aufgehoben wenn der Iran alle Atomanlagen frei zugänglich macht für die Kontrolleure der Aufsichtsbehörde.
> Die IAEO -- ich hab nachgeguckt  -- ist eine autonome wissenschaftlich-technische Organisation der Vereinten Nationen mit 2300 Mitarbeitern. Die Leitung hat der Japaner Amano.
> Woher die Mitarbeiter jetzt alle kommen kann ich nicht sagen aber ich denke nicht dass es 2299 Amerikaner und ein Japaner sind.
> 
> ...


Wann hat es die letzten Tests bei den Atommächten geben? Es gab keine. Warum keine Sanktionen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> @ ruyven
> 
> ja , jeder weiß , dass Iran und der Affe Isreal hasst, aber dass Iran Isreal am Boden sehen will würde konkret bedeuten, dass Iran Israel angreifen will, was sie ja nie gesagt haben.


 
Nein, das heißt es eben nicht. Ich persönlich z.B. würde es auch lieber heute als morgen sehen, dass unsere schwarz-gelbe Regierung ausm Bundestag fliegt. Aber das heißt nicht, dass ich da hingehe und sie auch rausschmeiße. Die Südtiroler würden es auch gerne sehen, wenn sie nicht mehr zu Italien gehören. Aber sie erklären nicht ihre Unabhängigkeit. Ich finde, mein Zimmer muss dringend mal geputzt werden. Aber ich rechne nicht damit, dass das vor Sonntag passiert 
Nur weil man einen Endzustand wünscht, heißt das eben nicht, dass man auch der Meinung ist, für dessen Erreichen zuständig zu sein - oder auch nur, dass man die Mittel dazu hat. (und z.B. gerade bei der umstrittenen Ahmadinedschad-Rede gibt es ja auch Übersetzungen, die darauf hinauslaufen, dass er "nur" will, dass diejenigen, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten nach Israel eingewandert sind, in ihre Heimatländer zurückkehren und Palästina Palälstina sein lassen. Also ein Ziel, dass er mit militärischen Mitteln überhaupt nicht erreichen kann -> aus solchen Aussagen kann man keine Angriffsabsichten ableiten)




godfather22 schrieb:


> Du  meinst also, dass Israel mal eben so ein paar Länder überrollt um Fläche  zu gewinnen, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal mit den Konflikten in ihrem  eigenen Land fertig werden?


 
Israel hat die derzeitigen Probleme, weil sie sich kontinuirlich fremdes Land aneignen.




Bobi schrieb:


> Dadurch wird es fast unmöglich für ausländische Firmen im Iran ihre Geschäfte auszuüben da das Geld welches dann in Dollar bzw Euro umgewandelt ist fast keinen Wert mehr hat.



Ist das nicht eh nahezu unmöglich, weil es kaum noch Banken gibt, die überhaupt Transaktionen in/aus dem Iran ermöglichen?




Seeefe schrieb:


> Nunja für mich sind allgemein staaten deren verfassung auf einer religion beruht, das mieseste überhaupt.



Z.B. solche, die ein Grundgesetz mit jedermenge Christentum und Sonderrechte für Kirchen haben?




batmaan schrieb:


> warum kann ich nicht 2 posts zitieren? der macht mir dann immer einDoppelpost raus, bitte @ mods ändern.



Es ist auf alle Fälle möglich, mehrere Posts zu zitieren. Wenn die entsprechende Funktion bei dir nicht funktioniert, melde das bitte im Bug-Thread (bislang sind mir keine solche Fälle bekannt) und führe die quotes solange manuell zusammen (bzw. spare sie dir ganz, wenn du dich auf ein Post direkt über deinem beziehst ). Eine Entschuldigung für die Erstellung von Doppelposts ist das auf alle Fälle nicht.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das war es doch schon immer oder nicht?



Es gab mal Zeiten, da war das nicht so.



> Sowas nennt man Präventivmaßnahmen und die sind ja nichts neues in der Militärwelt. Die USA machen das seit Jahrzehnten. Russland auch und China sowieso. Dazu kommen diverse Afrikanische Staaten und natürlich auch arabische Staaten.



Mir wäre kein einziger Fall bekannt, in der Russland, China, ein arabischer oder ein afrikanischer Staat einen Angriffskrieg mit "Prävention" begründet hat. Spontan fällt mir nicht einmal ein, wo Russland oder China oder die Mehrheit der afrikanischen und arabischen Staaten überhaupt einen Angriffskrieg im letzten halben Jahrhundert geführt haben. (Aber da weisen meine Kenntnisse garantiert auch einige Lücken auf)



> Nur weil ein Land demokratisch ist heißt es ja nicht dass es sich alles gefallen lassen muss. Er muss die Taten nur vor seinem eigenen Parlament vertreten und das scheint in Israel ja problemlos zu klappen.



Das hat sogar im dritten Reich geklappt.
Ist imho aber in Sachen moralischer Rechtfertigung kein bißchen besser, als wenn einfach irgend ein Diktator einen Angriffsbefehl gibt, weil er gerade Lust dazu hat.



Ja da hast du natürlich recht. Fragst du die "richtigen" leute bekommst du die Antworten die du entweder nicht hören willst oder eben hören willst.
Hier wie da gibt es ein paar -- oder sind es am Ende doch mehr? -- die eine so unfassbar starre Haltung haben dass wir nur mit dem Kopf schütteln können. 




> In der Straße von Hormus fahren ja nicht nur iranische Schiffe. Auch andere Länder nutzen die Straße und wenn die USA meinen einen Flugzeugträger dort "hinstellen" zu müssen um "Präsenz" zu zeigen dann habe ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme.
> Bei uns in der Nähe gab es jahrelang eine Kaserne mit US Soldaten. Gestört haben die auch nicht.



Tjo - im Gegensatz zum Iran macht Deutschland ja i.d.R. auch, was die USA sagen 
In der Straße von Hormus sind sie aber nicht auf Einladung des Irans, sondern verletzten regelmäßig dessen Hoheitsrechte. Und, was immer gerne vergessen wird: Die Straße gehört zu einem gewissen Teil dem Oman. Da können eigentlich sehr wohl noch Tanker durch, wenn der Iran seine Gewässer sperrt. Nur eben deutlich weniger Tanker mit großem Tiefgang. Das ganze ist also keine prinzipielle Frage des Wegerechtes, sondern es ist eine Frage des maximalen Profits - vs. staatlicher Souveränität und letztlich auch Menschenleben.


Ich glaube nicht dass er uns mit den letzten Geheimdienstberichten versorgt und uns weiter auf dem Laufenden hält. 



Demokratie ist ein Garant für das freie Denken der Menschen. Dazu gehört auch die Meinungsfreiheit. Du hast es einfacher Ideen auszutauschen und neue Dinge umzusetzen.
Ich würde eher die Frage stellen ob die Demokratie wirklich einen Wirtschaftsmarkt völlig frei von Regeln braucht wie es die Liberalen fordern?



> Welche wissenschaftlichen oder technologischen Ideen bzw. Errungenschafften kamen denn in den letzten 30 Jahren aus dem Iran?
> Und ich meine nicht von Iranern die inzwischen an US Universitäten lehren oder im Westen leben und arbeiten sondern wirklich von Iranern aus dem Iran was sich weltweit durchgesetzt hat oder Maßstab ist.



Wer weltweit isoliert wird, kann nicht weltweit Maßstäbe setzen. Zumal der Iran ziemlich rückständig gestartet ist. Dafür steht er aber heute erstaunlich gut und lokal sogar ziemlich überlegen da. Die technischen Entwicklungen hinken zwar dem Westen um 10 Jahre hinterher - aber sie wurden eben auf einer 30 Jahre veralteten Grundlage selbstständig entwickelt.




> Richtig. Wenn ich nicht irre werden die Sanktionen aufgehoben wenn der Iran alle Atomanlagen frei zugänglich macht für die Kontrolleure der Aufsichtsbehörde.



Alle Atomanlagen UND alle Militäranlagen. Ohne Vorankündigung. Und Einstellung der Urananreicherung. Die letzten drei Punkte sind ja das große Problem. Normale Kontrollen nach IAEO-Richtlinien hat der Iran in der Vergangenheit zugelassen - aber dann kam die Forderung, auch Anlagen zu durchsuchen, die (laut Iran - und Beweise aus anderer Quelle gibt es auch nicht) gar nicht zum Atomprogramm gehören.



> Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso sich der Iran da so schwer tut.



Zum einen aus Prinzip (er lässt sich nicht von den USA vorschreiben, was er zu tun hat - und wie gesagt, die Forderungen gehen über das hinaus, was internationale Abkommen vorsehen), zum anderen aus Sicherheitsgründen. Denn die Militärbasen, die die USA durchsuchen will, sind auch ganz ohne Atomwaffen wichtig für die Verteidigung des Landes. Kein Militär der Welt würde seine Stützpunkte dem Feind öffnen.



> Weil sie sich aber dagegen sperren muss man ja schon davon ausgehen dass sie eben was zu verbergen haben.


 
Klar haben sie was zu verbergen: Ihre militärisches Potential.
Die Frage ist aber, ob sie _etwas nukleares_ verbergen zu haben. Und in dieser Frage steht Aussage gegen Aussage und beiden Seiten kann man verdammt viel Eigeninteresse und somit mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit vorwerfen.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

@ruyven

Wenn das jetzt eine Anspielung auf unser Grundgesetz war, nunja es gibts Christliche Züge, das ist klar, jedoch baut unser Staat nicht auf einer Religion auf, was bei den islamisch geprägten Staaten nicht der Fall ist. Außerdem ist der Christliche Glaube toleranter, als der Muslimische.


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

@ ruyven 

bevor ich mich noch Strafmündig mache mit einem Doppelpost werde ich mal einfach so antworten. ich trau dir zu , dass du das ordnen kannst^^
1. OT: Schwarz-Gelb FTW. Trotz Eurokrise ( was eigentlich falsch ist , ist ne Schuldenkrise ) stehen wir bombig da. ( rekord Dax Hoch wir kommen ). Al auch sehr niedrig
2. Banken, z.B die deutsche Bank macht das noch
3. 2technischen Entwicklungen hinken zwar dem Westen", Beispiel?
4. Militärisches Potenzial ist kaum mehr vorhanden dank Sadam hussein..Desweiteren darf man , mit entsprechender Zahlung, sich dem militär entziehen, deswegen versteckt das der Iran nicht. Sie wollen nur nicht das die Usa denkt sie könnten die Welt regieren, was sie nämlich tun wollen 

@ seefe

wo ist der denn bitteschön toleranter?! In sachen Frauen, Sexualität ist das das selbe nur in grüm. Nur wenn iwelche fundamentalisten iwas sagen bzw. tun , heißt das nicht , dass die Religion so ist.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Die Straße gehört zu einem gewissen Teil dem Oman. Da können eigentlich sehr wohl noch Tanker durch, wenn der Iran seine Gewässer sperrt.


Der Iran darf die Straße zwar nicht ganz sperren, aber 1. drohen sie damit genau das zu tun 2. Durch den Teil der dem Oman gehört passen nur ein paar Schlauchboote.



> Außerdem ist der Christliche Glaube toleranter, als der Islamistische.


Der christliche Glaube an sich ist nicht toleranter als der islamische (islamisch=Person muslimischen Glaubens, islamistisch=Fanatiker/Terrorist), die Kirche wurde nur durch die Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung in Europa in ihre "liberale" Rolle gezwungen. Der Unterschied ist, dass die Gesetze des Iran auf die Scharia basieren, die Gesetze Deutschlands aber nicht auf den 10 Geboten.


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> @ ruyven
> 
> bevor ich mich noch Strafmündig mache mit einem Doppelpost werde ich mal einfach so antworten. ich trau dir zu , dass du das ordnen kannst^^
> 1. OT: Schwarz-Gelb FTW. Trotz Eurokrise ( was eigentlich falsch ist , ist ne Schuldenkrise ) stehen wir bombig da. ( rekord Dax Hoch wir kommen ). Al auch sehr niedrig
> ...


 
Warum soll das Falsch sein? Europa hat arg schwirigkeiten mit den Schulen, da kann man Eurokrise ruhig sagen, der Euro wackelt ja bei allen. 


Gehen wir mal allein von den Religionen aus, ist das Judentum und Christentum toleranter. 

Der Islam sagt, die Bibel und die Tora wären verfälscht und nur der Koran sei das einzig wahre. Das Christentum und Judentum sagen das nicht. 
Außerdem greifen Christen oder Juden, Moslems an? Ich kenne da nicht unbedingt sooo viele Berichte, wobei Juden und Christen in Islamischen Ländern, meistens um ihr Leben kämpfen müssen.

Außerdem gehts mir nicht darum, was für Auffassungen die einzelnen Religionen haben, sondern wie sie sich zu anderen Gläubigen Verhalten. Das hat nichts mit der Sexualität oder sonst was zu tun. 

Sry, meine natürlich Muslime nicht Islamisten!


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Der Islam sagt, die Bibel und die Tora wären verfälscht und nur der Koran sei das einzig wahre. Das Christentum und Judentum sagen das nicht.


Auch in der Bibel steht sowas wie "Ich bin der einzig wahre" - oder so ähnlich



> Außerdem greifen Christen oder Juden, Moslems an?


Ich erinnere an die Kreuzzüge
Außerdem haben Christen bis vor relativ kurzer Zeit Juden angegriffen (ich meine jetzt nicht mal das 3.Reich, weil das nicht religiös motiviert war, sondern davor)


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

Gut, Lechiffre hat ales zum thema gesagt. OT:
und wir müssen Schuldenkrise sagen, da man ja auch dann Jugendarbeitlosigkeitskirse ( was fürn Wort ) sagen müsste, aber das , genau wie beim Euro, ( der übrigens gar nicht so schlecht drauf ist ), ist nur eine Folge der Schuldenkrise


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Auch in der Bibel steht sowas wie "Ich bin der einzig wahre" - oder so ähnlich
> 
> 
> Ich erinnere an die Kreuzzüge
> Außerdem haben Christen bis vor relativ kurzer Zeit Juden angegriffen (ich meine jetzt nicht mal das 3.Reich, weil das nicht religiös motiviert war, sondern davor)


 
Ich bin der einzig Wahre Gott? Das kann sein, aber von sich aus, sagt nur der Islam, der Koran sei nicht verfälscht, die Bibel und Tora schon! Ich bin nicht wirklich Gläubig, aber etwas hab ich bei Religion schon aufgepasst 

Du sprichst da die Vergangenheit an. Das ist alles schon ewig her, ersteres mehr als Hunderte Jahre.


@batmaan

Müssen nicht  Länder die den Euro nicht haben, haben ja grad nicht so Probleme, darum Eurokrise


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

ui, zuviel OT, aber: Siehe GB, den gehts deutlich schlimmer als und Deutschen, obwohl wir euro Haben, auch wenn das da nichts mit Schulden bzw. kaum , sondern mit Mangel an Wachstum zu tun hat. Zu Viel OT jetzt aber Schluss


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Wann hat es die letzten Tests bei den Atommächten geben? Es gab keine. Warum keine Sanktionen?


 
Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht? 
Die Atommächte haben schon lange keine Atomtests gemacht. Weswegen also sanktionieren? Weil sie nicht wissen ob ihre Atomwaffen noch funktionieren?
Und Nord Korea ist ja nicht Mitglied des Atomwaffensperrvertrages. Sie können also theoretisch so viel testen wie sie wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten, da war das nicht so.



So jung bin ich nicht mehr. Erinnern kann ich mich aber trotzdem nicht mehr daran.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wäre kein einziger Fall bekannt, in der Russland, China, ein arabischer oder ein afrikanischer Staat einen Angriffskrieg mit "Prävention" begründet hat. Spontan fällt mir nicht einmal ein, wo Russland oder China oder die Mehrheit der afrikanischen und arabischen Staaten überhaupt einen Angriffskrieg im letzten halben Jahrhundert geführt haben. (Aber da weisen meine Kenntnisse garantiert auch einige Lücken auf)



Was ist mit Afghanistan oder Tschetschenien? 
Die Chinesen und Tibet?
Kongo?
Äthiopien?
Mali?
Tschad?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tjo - im Gegensatz zum Iran macht Deutschland ja i.d.R. auch, was die USA sagen



Ich denke nicht dass sich Deutschland von den USA vorschreiben lässt was sie machen sollen. 
Höchsten von der Bankenlobby. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Straße von Hormus sind sie aber nicht auf Einladung des Irans, sondern verletzten regelmäßig dessen Hoheitsrechte. Und, was immer gerne vergessen wird: Die Straße gehört zu einem gewissen Teil dem Oman. Da können eigentlich sehr wohl noch Tanker durch, wenn der Iran seine Gewässer sperrt. Nur eben deutlich weniger Tanker mit großem Tiefgang. Das ganze ist also keine prinzipielle Frage des Wegerechtes, sondern es ist eine Frage des maximalen Profits - vs. staatlicher Souveränität und letztlich auch Menschenleben.



Es geht wie immer bei sowas um Macht. Einfach nur zeigen dass man der Stärkere ist. Das funktioniert nicht nur im Kinderzimmer bei den Geschwistern sondern auch in der Weltpolitik.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer weltweit isoliert wird, kann nicht weltweit Maßstäbe setzen. Zumal der Iran ziemlich rückständig gestartet ist. Dafür steht er aber heute erstaunlich gut und lokal sogar ziemlich überlegen da. Die technischen Entwicklungen hinken zwar dem Westen um 10 Jahre hinterher - aber sie wurden eben auf einer 30 Jahre veralteten Grundlage selbstständig entwickelt.


 
Ich würde nicht sagen dass es 10 Jahre sind. Es könnten auch 1000 Jahre sein. Je nach Betrachtungsweise.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum einen aus Prinzip (er lässt sich nicht von den USA vorschreiben, was er zu tun hat - und wie gesagt, die Forderungen gehen über das hinaus, was internationale Abkommen vorsehen), zum anderen aus Sicherheitsgründen. Denn die Militärbasen, die die USA durchsuchen will, sind auch ganz ohne Atomwaffen wichtig für die Verteidigung des Landes. Kein Militär der Welt würde seine Stützpunkte dem Feind öffnen.



Seit wann wollen die USA iranische Militäranlagen kontrollieren? Mit welcher Begründung?
Die IAEO will kontrollieren. Sonst wüsste ich da niemanden. Wenn der Iran seine Atomanlagen in Militärische Anlagen unterbringen haben sie einen schweren taktischen Fehler begannen. Dafür kann die IAEO aber nichts und die USA schon gar nicht denn niemand zwingt den Iran dazu ihre Anlagen an bestimmten Orten zu bauen.
Und die IAEO ist eben keine US kontrollierte Organisation.
Immerhin wurde Mohammed el Baradei damals vom US Geheimdienst abgehört damit die CIA weiß was die bei der IAEP aushecken.
Denn sie wollten ja vor anderen wissen was passieren wird und damit wussten sie es und konnten schneller Vorkehrungen treffen.
>_wurden die USA überhaupt für diese illegalen Abhöraktion bestraft?_<



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klar haben sie was zu verbergen: Ihre militärisches Potential.
> Die Frage ist aber, ob sie _etwas nukleares_ verbergen zu haben. Und in dieser Frage steht Aussage gegen Aussage und beiden Seiten kann man verdammt viel Eigeninteresse und somit mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit vorwerfen.


 
Wenn iranische Atomanlagen in militärischen Anlagen untergebracht sind dann würde ich das einfach mal als Pech ansehen. Selbst Schuld also.
Ich würde ja Atomanlagen die kontrolliert werden können dort hinbauen wo gar keine Militäranlagen sind.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Du sprichst da die Vergangenheit an. Das ist alles schon ewig her, ersteres mehr als Hunderte Jahre.


Christen greifen Muslime in Nigeria an - in Nigeria passiert so etwas anscheinend häufig - es interessiert nur niemanden


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. März 2013)

> Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt nicht?
> Die Atommächte haben schon lange keine Atomtests gemacht. Weswegen also sanktionieren? Weil sie nicht wissen ob ihre Atomwaffen noch funktionieren?
> Und Nord Korea ist ja nicht Mitglied des Atomwaffensperrvertrages. Sie können also theoretisch so viel testen wie sie wollen.


Meine Kontrolle durch IAEO (wie komme ich auf Tests?).


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Meine Kontrolle durch IAEO (wie komme ich auf Tests?).


 
Dann schreib auch Kontrollen und nicht Tests.
Bei Atomwaffen kann das missverstanden werden. 

Und natürlich wird auch dort kontrolliert. Wieso auch nicht?
Genauso wie in Deutschen Kernkraftwerken geguckt wird wo und wie das Uran genutzt wird und was mit den Abfällen passiert.

Ich hatte ja gesagt dass 2300 Leute für die IAEO arbeiten. Ich rechne mal damit dass die Hälfte in der Verwaltung arbeiten. Dazu kommen noch ein paar die irgendwas anderes machen. Bleiben vielleicht knapp 1000 Leute übrig die alle Länder bereisen und alle Anlagen kontrollieren. Ich persönlich frage mich wie die das machen wollen?


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

Wenn ein Land gegen die Auflagen verstößt, kann man das Uran nicht innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wegschaffen (Strahlung und so hinterlassen Spuren), das heißt dass es reicht, jedes Jahr oder weniger mal vorbei zu kommen. Außerdem ist alles was mit Uran gemacht wird genau dokumentiert, da fallen Ungereimtheiten schnell auf


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Christen greifen Muslime in Nigeria an - in Nigeria passiert so etwas anscheinend häufig - es interessiert nur niemanden


 
Ein Artikel, wie oft ließt man in Zeitungen, das der Bau einer Kriche in der Türkei wieder durch Proteste (nicht ganz ohne Gewalt) verhindert wurde oder Muslime Christliche Kirchen angegriffen haben? 

Komme aber damit nun zum Schluss: Ich möchte die Christen oder Juden nicht freisprechen, die bekommen sich, wie alle anderen auch mit dem Islam oder Gegenseitig in die Haare, nur ists halt Fakt, das übergriffe auf andere Religionsgemeinschaften in Islamischen Länder, wesentlich öfter geschehen als andersrum.


----------



## batmaan (21. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Christen greifen Muslime in Nigeria an - in Nigeria passiert so etwas anscheinend häufig - es interessiert nur niemanden



Wie ich sagte, manche Menschen glauben nur das, was eine , nennen wir sie Zeitung, schreibt. Im Ernst: Nur weil nicht über diese kleine Dinge berichtet wird, heißt das nicht, dass sie nicht existieren. Beide Religion sind gleich schl..sagen wir mal gleichwertig. 


Solange es keine Beweise gibt halte ich es für unvernatwortlich von Isreal gegen den Iran vorzugehen, und sowas sollte nicht von Merkel und Obama untersützt werden#!

Ps. 1000 Spam Beitrag


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2013)

Dokumente kannst du problemlos fälschen.
Griechenland hat die eigenen Bilanzen gefälscht und die EU Kommission hat das trotz Kontrolle nicht gemerkt.
Die IAEO kontrolliert kaum alle Anlagen auf einmal. Da etwas Uran beiseite zu schaffen und die Dokumente anpassen ist sicher möglich.
Aber du kannst glaube ich feststellen aus welchem Reaktor ein bestimmtes radioaktives Material kommt -- zumindest im Film. Ob das in der Realität auch so ist weiß ich nicht aber wieso nicht.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> übergriffe auf andere Religionsgemeinschaften in Islamischen Länder, wesentlich öfter geschehen als andersrum.


Was daran liegt, dass viele christliche Länder ein funktionierendes Rechtssystem haben und so etwas nicht toleriert wird, während jemand der in Ägipten Christen angreift wohl nichts zu befürchten hat.
Und was in Afrika passiert (außer im Norden), interessiert sowieso niemanden.



> Die IAEO kontrolliert kaum alle Anlagen auf einmal. Da etwas Uran beiseite zu schaffen und die Dokumente anpassen ist sicher möglich.


Das Problem bei Uran ist, dass man es nicht in den Keller stellen kann, weil man dicke Wände braucht und das Zeug strahlt selbst dort hindurch. 
Bei Finanzen ist das etwas völlig anderes. Das Geld existiert zwar, ist aber zu über 90% nicht mal auf Papier gedruckt, sondern ist nur eine Zahl in einem Computer. Wenn ich an diese Zahl drei Nullen anhängen könnte, wäre ich Millionär und es wäre *sehr* schwierig mir etwas nachzuweisen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (21. März 2013)

> Was daran liegt, dass viele christliche Länder ein funktionierendes Rechtssystem haben und so etwas nicht toleriert wird, während jemand der in Ägipten Christen angreift wohl nichts zu befürchten hat.


Welche christlichen Länder?


> Und was in Afrika passiert (außer im Norden), interessiert sowieso niemanden.


Das macht die Sache aber nicht weniger schlimm.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (21. März 2013)

> Welche christlichen Länder?


Länder, in denen die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung christlichen Glaubens ist (Europa&N. Amerika)




> Das macht die Sache aber nicht weniger schlimm.


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet, meine Argumentation läuft darauf hinaus, dass es genau so schlimm ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2013)

*@All:
Bitte beendet die Diskussion über Religionen. Wie so langsam jeder hier wissen sollte, füllt das Thema Islam&Christentum bequem mehrere eigene Threads. Weiteres Offtopic wird nicht geduldet.*





batmaan schrieb:


> 3. 2technischen Entwicklungen hinken zwar dem Westen", Beispiel?
> 4. Militärisches Potenzial ist kaum mehr vorhanden dank Sadam hussein..



Um beides auf einmal zu beantworten:
List of military equipment manufactured in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Die Raketenstreitkräfte gelten sogar als international Konkurrenzfähig, die Kampflugzeuge können es ggf. mit der letzten US/RU-Generation aufnehmen, zu den Drohnen weiß man noch nicht viel - aber es gibt sie zumindest und sie können autonome Angriffe fliegen. Soweit ist Europa noch nicht.
Die Land und Seestreitkräfte dürften zumindest allem überlegen, was sonst außerhalb Europas, den USA und China gefertigt wird (ausgenommen den Merkava. Dessen Schlüsselkomponenten aber auch z.T. importiert sind). Und mit China (und Norkorea) gab es z.T. schon gemeinsame Entwicklungen.




LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Der Iran darf die Straße zwar nicht ganz sperren, aber 1. drohen sie damit genau das zu tun 2. Durch den Teil der dem Oman gehört passen nur ein paar Schlauchboote.



Laut Google earth ist allein zwischen dem omanischen Festland und den vorgelagerten Inseln ein 7-8 km Platz, bei einer Wassertiefe von bis zu 100 m.
Das Problem sind fehlende Sicherheitsreserven, wenn Schiffe mit einem dutzend Kilometer langen Bremsweg in hoher Dichte und in beide Richtungen passieren sollen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit Afghanistan oder Tschetschenien?



Afghanistan: Hilfsleistungen der UdSSR für afghanische Kommunisten. Tschetschenien: Bürgerkrieg im eigenen Land


> Die Chinesen und Tibet?



Länger als 50 Jahre her



> Kongo?
> Äthiopien?
> Mali?
> Tschad?



Wer soll da gegen wen einen Angriffskrieg geführt haben? Sind mir alle nur als Bürgerkriegsschauplatz bekannt, aber nicht als Einmarschgebiete.



> Ich denke nicht dass sich Deutschland von den USA vorschreiben lässt was sie machen sollen.
> Höchsten von der Bankenlobby.



Deutschland bettelt die USA z.T. an, damit die Gewinnbringenden US-Basen nicht zu schnell geschlossen werden und ist durchaus bereit, dafür Gegenleistungen zu erfüllen...



> Ich würde nicht sagen dass es 10 Jahre sind. Es könnten auch 1000 Jahre sein. Je nach Betrachtungsweise.



Ich sagte technisch, nicht kulturell. Wobei 1000 Jahre auch da maßlos übertrieben wären. Im Vergleich zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Staat in der Ecke (insbesondere gewisser westlicher Verbündeter) erscheint der Iran ja (leider) fast schon als modern...



> Seit wann wollen die USA iranische Militäranlagen kontrollieren? Mit welcher Begründung?
> Die IAEO will kontrollieren. Sonst wüsste ich da niemanden.



Die USA will, dass die IAEO und die an ihr beteiligten US-Experten die Anlagen kontrollieren.
Für den Iran kommt das aufs gleiche raus.



> Wenn der Iran seine Atomanlagen in Militärische Anlagen unterbringen haben sie einen schweren taktischen Fehler begannen.



Dann hat er das, ja. Aber genau das weiß man ja nicht. Man weiß nur, dass die USA behaupten, der Iran hätte das gemacht. Die USA könnten genausogut behaupten, Ahmadinedschad versteckt Atomwaffen in seinem Schlafzimmer oder der Papst unter seinem Frühstückstisch.
Ob man solche Mutmaßungen der USA nun für glaubwürdig hält oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt (in der Vergangenheit sind sie mir ein bißchen zu oft mit absichtlicher Täuschung aufgefallen - was nicht heißt, dass ich umgekehrt dem Iran glaube). Aber fest steht: Man kann nicht internationale Politik auf einseitigen, ungestützten Behauptungen aufbauen. Denn jeder kann alles behaupten. Vielleicht wird im inneren Ring des Pentagon ja Giftgas produziert? Eine Kommission unter u.a. iranischer Beteiligung hätte gerne uneingeschränkten, unangemeldeten Zugang, um das zu überprüfen...



> Ich würde ja Atomanlagen die kontrolliert werden können dort hinbauen wo gar keine Militäranlagen sind.


 
Laut Angaben des Iran ist genau das der Fall.
Aber die USA wollen eben auch da Kontrollen, wo gar keine Atomanlagen sein sollen...


----------



## batmaan (22. März 2013)

*"Aber fest steht: Man kann nicht internationale Politik auf einseitigen, ungestützten Behauptungen aufbauen. Denn jeder kann alles behaupten."*

Punkt. Darum geht es, nicht mehr. Und wir wissen, Israel hat keine Beweise, deswegen kann ich solche Aussagen iwo verstehen, auch wenn man den Kopf dieses Mannes abschneiden muss und aufm Baum hängen... Für alle die es interessiert: Es wird Haifa genannt, weil dort die Bahai Gräber sind, siehe Haifa und die Bahais werden vom regime als "Spione Israels" gesehen. @ ruyven , ich hoffe, dass zählt nicht als OT, weil e doch dazugehört.
 Lasst uns doch einfach hoffen, dass Israel nichts dummes, unbegründetes macht.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (22. März 2013)

> [...]auch wenn man den Kopf dieses Mannes abschneiden muss und aufm Baum hängen[...]


Aufruf zum Mord?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutschland bettelt die USA z.T. an, damit die Gewinnbringenden US-Basen nicht zu schnell geschlossen werden und ist durchaus bereit, dafür Gegenleistungen zu erfüllen...



Das sind ja rein wirtschaftliche Interessen. Es geht wie immer um Arbeitsplätze. Das ist sowieso ein Totschlag Argument.
Aus dem gleichen Grund kriegen die Großkonzerne das EU Geld bzw. D-Geld in den Arsch geblasen aber das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle und dafür haben wir schon einen Thread wenn ich nicht daneben liege.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sagte technisch, nicht kulturell. Wobei 1000 Jahre auch da maßlos übertrieben wären. Im Vergleich zu so ziemlich jedem anderen Staat in der Ecke (insbesondere gewisser westlicher Verbündeter) erscheint der Iran ja (leider) fast schon als modern...



Ja technisch. Dann nenne mal technische Produkte die im Iran entwickelt wurden und außerhalb des Irans angeboten werden bzw. mit Konkurrenzprodukten anderer Länder mithalten können?
Ich habe letztens eine Doku über zwei Iraner gesehen die einen Internethandel gegründet haben. Also für den Iran eben. Amazon in klein sozusagen.
Das finde ich sehr interessant. Die Hürden die ihnen aber in den Weg geworfen werden sind schon sehr groß. 
Wie willst du die Menschen motivieren wenn du ihnen alles abgräbst bzw. sie überwachst, schikanierst, einsperrst oder sonst was machst?
Im Iran leben sehr viele junge Menschen. Da steckt ein Potenzial drin was endlich mal gefördert gehört. 
Bilde die Leute aus, sorge für Rechtssicherheit und schon kommen die Investoren angelaufen und bauen dort ihre Fabriken auf. Das Know How bleibt dann da und innerhalb von 2-3 Generationen könnte das Land eine Wirtschaftsmacht werden vor der auch die Chinesen flaue Knie bekommen -- ich spekuliere mal.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA will, dass die IAEO und die an ihr beteiligten US-Experten die Anlagen kontrollieren.
> Für den Iran kommt das aufs gleiche raus.



Die USA wollen viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber sie entscheiden nicht. Die IAEO entscheiden und daran müssen sich auch die Amerikaner halten.
Für niemanden gibt es eine extra Wurst. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann hat er das, ja. Aber genau das weiß man ja nicht. Man weiß nur, dass die USA behaupten, der Iran hätte das gemacht. Die USA könnten genausogut behaupten, Ahmadinedschad versteckt Atomwaffen in seinem Schlafzimmer oder der Papst unter seinem Frühstückstisch.



Die USA behaupten viel wenn der Tag lang ist. 
Wenn der Iran seine Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen gebaut hat bzw. beides mehr oder weniger das gleiche ist dann ist das nun mal ein Problem des Iran. Wieso machen sie dann auch. 
Und gerade dann ist doch auch der Verdacht vorhanden denn wieso sonst baut man Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen?
Doch nur weil du etwas geheim halten willst oder damit die Wege zwischen Entwickeln, bauen und erproben möglichst kurz sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob man solche Mutmaßungen der USA nun für glaubwürdig hält oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt (in der Vergangenheit sind sie mir ein bißchen zu oft mit absichtlicher Täuschung aufgefallen - was nicht heißt, dass ich umgekehrt dem Iran glaube). Aber fest steht: Man kann nicht internationale Politik auf einseitigen, ungestützten Behauptungen aufbauen. Denn jeder kann alles behaupten.



Dass die Bush Administration eine Menge Scherben zurück gelassen hat ist kein Geheimnis. Aber Obama ist nicht Bush und Obamas Nachfolger ist nicht Obama. Eine neue Administration kann zugänglicher sein. Einer muss halt den ersten Schritt machen und zeigen dass ihm etwas an der Sache liegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird im inneren Ring des Pentagon ja Giftgas produziert? Eine Kommission unter u.a. iranischer Beteiligung hätte gerne uneingeschränkten, unangemeldeten Zugang, um das zu überprüfen...



Gibt es dafür Hinweise? Ich denke nicht und daher ist der Vergleich eher sinnfrei.
Außerdem unterliegen Chemiewaffen nicht dem Atomsperrvertrag.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut Angaben des Iran ist genau das der Fall.
> Aber die USA wollen eben auch da Kontrollen, wo gar keine Atomanlagen sein sollen...



Ja sollen. Weiß denn jeder dass da nichts ist?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller mit einer Drohne Radioaktivität zu messen und dort wo eben nichts zu finden ist, ist vermutlich auch nichts?
Andererseits könnten die Iraner auch Atomwaffen tief in der Erde haben und darüber Beton und Bleiplatten liegen damit nichts nach außen dringen kann.
Also dort wo gar keine Radioaktivität ist würde ich z.B. sehr viel genauer schauen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja technisch. Dann nenne mal technische Produkte die im Iran entwickelt wurden und außerhalb des Irans angeboten werden bzw. mit Konkurrenzprodukten anderer Länder mithalten können?



Primär produzieren sie für den eigenen Bedarf, aber n paar 10.000 Autos im Jahr gehen auch ins Ausland (was im Vergleich zu Deutschland wenig erscheint, aber weit über den meisten europäischen Staaten liegt)
Automotive industry in Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ansonsten wäre da halt die Militärtechnik. In der oben genannten Liste sind einige Waffensysteme, die an Syrien, Sudan und Nordkorea. Wenn du bestellen willst:
www.Diomil.ir
Kleiner Haken bei der Sache: Wenn du nicht gerade in den genannten Ländern lebst, könnte es Importprobleme geben, denn seit rund 6 Jahren verhindern gewisse Subventionen, dass der Iran irgendwas international anbieten könnte. Vorher hat er laut Wiki Militärtechnik in 57 Staaten verkauft: Economy of Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht noch das Raumfahrtprogram als "Export" bezeichnen  . Auch hier ist der Iran zwar nicht international konkurrenzfähig, aber er ist eine der wenigen Nationen weltweit, die aus eigener Kraft Satelliten (und mittlerweile auch die ersten Lebewesen, der erste Mensch ist für dieses Jahrzehnt angekündigt) ins All gebracht haben.



> Die USA wollen viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber sie entscheiden nicht. Die IAEO entscheiden und daran müssen sich auch die Amerikaner halten.
> Für niemanden gibt es eine extra Wurst.



Mir wären genau 0 Sanktionen bekannt, die die IAEO oder ein Gremium, an dem diese beteiligt ist, gegen den Iran verhängt hätte.
Von Gremien, in denen die USA entscheidenden Einfluss hat, dürfte es wohl locker n Dutzend oder mehr sein. Das würde ich als entscheidender bezeichnen...



> Wenn der Iran seine Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen gebaut hat bzw. beides mehr oder weniger das gleiche ist dann ist das nun mal ein Problem des Iran. Wieso machen sie dann auch.
> Und gerade dann ist doch auch der Verdacht vorhanden denn wieso sonst baut man Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen?
> Doch nur weil du etwas geheim halten willst oder damit die Wege zwischen Entwickeln, bauen und erproben möglichst kurz sind.



Äh - liest du eigentlich, was ich schreibe (bzw. liest du alternativ Nachrichten)?
Es gibt null Beweise dafür, dass der Iran Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen gebaut hat...



> Gibt es dafür Hinweise? Ich denke nicht und daher ist der Vergleich eher sinnfrei.



Gibt es Hinweise auf nicht öffentlich zugegebene Atomanlagen des Iran?
Nein. Entsprechend passend ist der Vergleich.



> Also dort wo gar keine Radioaktivität ist würde ich z.B. sehr viel genauer schauen.


 
Dann fang mal in deinem Keller an...
Mit deinem Argument kannst du einfach die Durchsuchung von allem und jedem zu jeder Zeit rechtfertigen, denn du weist von 99,999% der Orten der Welt nie, ob da etwas nicht ist. Und wenn du dann noch "es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen" als Indiz dafür nimmst, dass man erst recht nachgucken muss...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wären genau 0 Sanktionen bekannt, die die IAEO oder ein Gremium, an dem diese beteiligt ist, gegen den Iran verhängt hätte.
> Von Gremien, in denen die USA entscheidenden Einfluss hat, dürfte es wohl locker n Dutzend oder mehr sein. Das würde ich als entscheidender bezeichnen...



Die IAEO verhängt gar nichts. Das macht der Weltsicherheitsrat. Die IAEO legt nur irgendwelche Untersuchungsberichte vor oder eben keine wenn sie nicht kontrollieren dürfen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - liest du eigentlich, was ich schreibe (bzw. liest du alternativ Nachrichten)?
> Es gibt null Beweise dafür, dass der Iran Atomanlagen in Militäranlagen gebaut hat...



Liest du denn was ich schreibe?
Ich habe "wenn" gesagt. Denn ich spekuliere nur denn mehr können wir nicht weil wir keine Informationen darüber haben.
Ich weiß nicht wo der Iran Atomanlagen hat. Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob er überhaupt welche hat denn auf den Satelliten Fotos die hier und da mal präsentiert werden kann ich gar nichts erkennen aber ich bin eben auch kein Experte. 
Mir persönlich ist es auch relativ egal ob der Iran Atomwaffen besitzt oder nicht. Pakistan hat auch welche und bisher ist noch kein Fall bekannt wo spaltfähiges Material aus Pakistan verschwunden ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es Hinweise auf nicht öffentlich zugegebene Atomanlagen des Iran?
> Nein. Entsprechend passend ist der Vergleich.



Nein er passt nicht denn wir wissen nicht welche Informationen westliche Geheimdienste haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann fang mal in deinem Keller an...
> Mit deinem Argument kannst du einfach die Durchsuchung von allem und jedem zu jeder Zeit rechtfertigen, denn du weist von 99,999% der Orten der Welt nie, ob da etwas nicht ist. Und wenn du dann noch "es gibt keinerlei Anzeichen" als Indiz dafür nimmst, dass man erst recht nachgucken muss...



Radioaktivität ist immer und überall. Entweder von der Erde oder von der Sonne.
Gibt es ein Gebiet wo absolut nichts ist würde ich das als eine sehr gute Abschirmung deuten. 
Jetzt müsste nur noch geklärt werden ob die Abschirmung natürlichen oder künstlichen Usprungs ist und dafür gibt es ja Satelliten.


----------



## nay (22. März 2013)

*AW: Nordkorea: Meinen die es ernst?*



batmaan schrieb:


> @ dr.
> 
> Koreanische Volksarmee
> 
> lies dir mal das durch, man kann nur zum Entschluss kommen, dass Nordkoreas Armee Hong zerstören könnte, vorallem bei einem Überraschungeingriff. Das man nordkorea, durch Hilfe der Usa, besiegen könnte, ist keine Frage. Nur um die Wirtschaft mache ich mir nach einer Zerstörung von Hong Kong sorgen.


 
Hör dir die Stimmen an, die sich in den USA gegen den den Irak- und Afghanistankrieg richten. Jetzt stell dir mal vor es gäbe statt 50.000 Toten und Verwunden (War on Terror) auf einmal 500.000 bis 1.000.000. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann man einen Krieg gegen Nordkorea nur durch einen direkten Angriff auf die USA verkaufen.

Was man auf jeden Fall nicht tun sollte ist, den Nordkoreaner als Irren hinzustellen. Lektion No.1: Unteschätze niemals deinen Feind. Die wahre Stärke der nordkoreanischen Armee kennen nur die Nordkoreaner und die Geheimdienste.


----------



## Sharidan (29. März 2013)

Eben auf der orf.at Homepage gelesen: 
* Nordkorea versetzt Raketen in Bereitschaft *

                           Nordkorea hat einem Bericht seiner staatlichen Medien  zufolge seine Raketen für einen Angriff auf Stützpunkte der USA in  Bereitschaft versetzt. Staatschef Kim Jong Un habe um Mitternacht den  entsprechenden Befehl als Antwort auf amerikanische Bomberflüge über den  Süden unterzeichnet, meldete die Nachrichtenagentur KCNA heute.
Kim  habe entschieden, „dass angesichts der gegenwärtigen Lage die Zeit  gekommen sei, um Rechnungen mit den US-Imperialisten zu begleichen“,  hieß es. Als Ziele der Raketen wurden das amerikanische Festland, die  US-Militärbasen auf Hawaii und Guam sowie in Südkorea genannt. Nach  einer Vorbereitungszeit könne ein Angriff jederzeit erfolgen.


Keine Ahnung was dieser Geisteskranke Typ da in Nord Korea plant, aber wenn der so weiter macht wird das Land von der Weltkarte getilgt. 
Wäre ich Obama würde ich als Reaktion auf das, meine Raketen in Alarmbereitschaft versetzen, sämlichte B2 Bomber Auftanken und in höchste Alarmbereitschaft bringen.

Ich halte nix von Krieg, aber Kim gehört gestoppt. Mit Sanktionen gehts net, mit Drohnungen auch nicht,also bleibt nur noch Krieg.


----------



## Seeefe (29. März 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Eben auf der orf.at Homepage gelesen:
> * Nordkorea versetzt Raketen in Bereitschaft *
> 
> Nordkorea hat einem Bericht seiner staatlichen Medien  zufolge seine Raketen für einen Angriff auf Stützpunkte der USA in  Bereitschaft versetzt. Staatschef Kim Jong Un habe um Mitternacht den  entsprechenden Befehl als Antwort auf amerikanische Bomberflüge über den  Süden unterzeichnet, meldete die Nachrichtenagentur KCNA heute.
> ...


 
Wer sagt das Obama dies nicht schong getan hat?  

Aber ich denke die Jungs wissen was der Kim alles so hat und was nun wirklich eine Gefahr fürs Amerikanische Festland darstellt und was nicht. Die meisten "Experten" gehen davon aus, das keine Rakete von Nordkorea die US-Westküste erreichen kann.


----------



## Bääängel (29. März 2013)

Jetzt hat auch die USA sich ein Stückchen vorwärts bewegt. Um einige Übungen zu absolvieren haben sie zwei B2 Bomber, die durchaus für atomare Sprengköpfe geeignet sind, auf der südkoreanische Halbinsel stationiert. Mal schauen wie weit der Norden noch geht. Die B2 sind ja schließlich ein militärisches Meisterwerk, die den Norden vermutlich alleine gut wegbomben könnten.


----------



## Nautilus7 (29. März 2013)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Jetzt hat auch die USA sich ein Stückchen vorwärts bewegt. Um einige Übungen zu absolvieren haben sie zwei B2 Bomber, die durchaus für atomare Sprengköpfe geeignet sind, auf der südkoreanische Halbinsel stationiert. Mal schauen wie weit der Norden noch geht. Die B2 sind ja schließlich ein militärisches Meisterwerk, die den Norden vermutlich alleine gut wegbomben könnten.


 
für die Unsummen an Geld müssen die ja auch zu irgendwas in der Lage sein 

Ne mal im Ernst, das klingt ja inmoment echt alles nicht so rosig. Ich habe gehört, dass jetzt auch Russland und sogar China Kritik an Nordkorea geäussert haben? Hoffentlich, weil wenn China sich im Falle eines Konflikts auf Nordkoreas Seite stellt, dann könnte das ziemlich unangenehm werden.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2013)

China kann es sich nicht leisten auf der Seite Nord Koreas zu sein.
Die Chinesen halten bisher immer die Hand über Nord Korea denn immerhin gibt es da auch ein kommunistisch veranlagtes Regime.
Aber sobald die Nord Koreaner mehr machen als nur Säbelrasseln ist schnell Schluss mit der Unterstützung. 
Wirtschaftliche Interessen haben wie immer Vorrang.


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Interessen haben wie immer Vorrang.


 

In diesem Fall ist das auch gut so.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (29. März 2013)

> > Wirtschaftliche Interessen haben wie immer Vorrang.
> 
> 
> 
> In diesem Fall ist das auch gut so.



Das ist (bis auf in wenigen Ausnahmen) sogar immer gut so


----------



## Seeefe (29. März 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Das ist (bis auf in wenigen Ausnahmen) sogar immer gut so



ob du damit nicht eher falsch liegst...


----------



## Sharidan (30. März 2013)

Tatsache ist doch Nordkorea ist eine Bedrohung. Nicht nur für seine Nachbarn sondenr für den Planeten.
Die Bisherigen Versuche das Land auf einen Friedlicheren Weg zu bekommen sind gescheitert.

Ich bin sehr für Diplomatie und alle Versuche eine einigung auf Friedlichen Wege zu erreichen, doch Nord Korea hat daran Null, Nada Interesse.
Ganz ehrlich, ich bin dafür das die Amis da einfach drüber fahren und dann ist Ruhe. Klar die Bevölkerung sind die Armen dann wieder, aber noch schlimmer als jetzt kann es dort wohl eh nimma werden.


----------



## totovo (30. März 2013)

Jaja Nordkorea bellt mal wieder lauter als es für die Nachbarn zu ertragen ist...

Das ist wirklich wie bei den Hunden: die kleinen bellen am lautesten, haben aber im Endeffekt doch nur ne große Klappe. Im Übrigen können Hunde ihre eigene Größe kaum bis gar nicht einschätzen, dass passt auch zu Nordkorea 

Aber mal im Ernst: Das ist nur Propaganda fürs Volk. Nicht mal Kim wäre so bescheuert irgendwas an zu greifen. Raketen können abgefangen werden, wenn sie denn überhaupt starten und nicht schon in der Basis hoch gehen  oder alternativ die Basen vorher vom Erdboden getilgt werden 

Also, keine Sorge, dass ist nur ein kleiner Köter der zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Also ich finde der vergleich mit hunden hinkt. Der Typ hat Atomwaffen, und selbst wenn sie abgefangen werden, radioaktivität wird dann trotzdem freigesetzt... 
Unterschätzen und mit nem kleinen Köter vergleichen würd ich ihn nu nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (30. März 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Jaja Nordkorea bellt mal wieder lauter als es für die Nachbarn zu ertragen ist...
> 
> Das ist wirklich wie bei den Hunden: die kleinen bellen am lautesten, haben aber im Endeffekt doch nur ne große Klappe. Im Übrigen können Hunde ihre eigene Größe kaum bis gar nicht einschätzen, dass passt auch zu Nordkorea
> 
> ...



Glaub mir du willst nicht, dass eine A-Waffe über deiner Stadt abgefangen wird 
Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass da noch etwas passieren wird. Was mich aber ein bisschen stört ist, dass Obama auf die Provokation vom kleinen Mann eingeht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das Rummgekasper noch weitergehen wird.
Eigentlich ist die Zeit reif, um diesen Konflikt zu lösen, wenn es sein muss, dann eben militärisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich bin dafür das die Amis da einfach drüber fahren und dann ist Ruhe.



Die haben das schon einmal vergeblich versucht.
Diesmal hat Nordkorea zwar ein paar Unterstützer weniger, aber auch ein paar Nuklearwaffen mehr.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Was mich aber ein bisschen stört ist, dass Obama auf die Provokation vom kleinen Mann eingeht.


 
Soll er ihn ignorieren?
Die Süd Koreaner wären sicher nicht begeistert wenn die USA gar nichts machen. 
Ebenso wie Japan denn auch die sind in Reichweiter der Raketen Nord Koreas.

Es bleibt abzuwarten was Kim jetzt eigentlich will.


----------



## batmaan (30. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die haben das schon einmal vergeblich versucht.
> Diesmal hat Nordkorea zwar ein paar Unterstützer weniger, aber auch ein paar Nuklearwaffen mehr.


 

Die paar Nuklearwaffen sind dann auch wumme, Nordkorea würde einen Krieg gegen den Westen verlieren. 

Die Amerikaner sollten wie im Iraq einfach nach Nordkorea einmarschieren, bevor der Verrückte noch eine wirkliche Bedrohung wird. Jetzt ist es eher nach dem Motto: Hunde die bellen beißen nicht.


----------



## godfather22 (30. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Nordkorea würde einen Krieg gegen den Westen verlieren.



Aber zu welchem Preis. Ihr geht das hier alle viel zu naiv an. Eine A-Waffe in den falschen Händen würde das Mächtegleichgewicht auf der Erde schon über den Haufen werfen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Die paar Nuklearwaffen sind dann auch wumme, Nordkorea würde einen Krieg gegen den Westen verlieren.


 
Niemand will einen Krieg. Weder die USA noch Süd Korea oder China oder sonst wer.
Was Nord Korea will weiß scheinbar niemand. Aber einen Krieg können sie sich nicht leisten. Die Chinesen sind sicher schon schwer dahinter her zu klären wieso Kim plötzlich so eine Nummer abzieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2013)

batmaan schrieb:


> Die paar Nuklearwaffen sind dann auch wumme, Nordkorea würde einen Krieg gegen den Westen verlieren.


 
Es geht nicht darum, wer einen Krieg verliert, es geht darum, wer ihn gewinnt. Und das ist nicht automatisch die andere Seite.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Kann man überhaupt einen Nuklearkrieg gewinnen wenn beide Seiten derartige Waffen einsetzt? 
Der kalte Krieg wurde ja schon alleine deshalb nicht zum warem Krieg weil es keinen Gewinner geben würde und beide Seiten wussten das.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man überhaupt einen Nuklearkrieg gewinnen wenn beide Seiten derartige Waffen einsetzt?
> Der kalte Krieg wurde ja schon alleine deshalb nicht zum warem Krieg weil es keinen Gewinner geben würde und beide Seiten wussten das.



Aber war schon sehr hart an der Grenze. Da kommts vorallem auf die Typen an, die den Knopf drücken dürfen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (30. März 2013)

> Kann man überhaupt einen Nuklearkrieg gewinnen wenn beide Seiten derartige Waffen einsetzt?


Wenn eine Seite so wenig A-Waffen hat, dass man sie abfangen kann, ist das möglich. Oder man schickt ein bis zwei Sealteams oder Deltaforces zur Nuklearanlage des Gegners und sichert diese bis die "normale Armee" da ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber war schon sehr hart an der Grenze. Da kommts vorallem auf die Typen an, die den Knopf drücken dürfen.


 
Es gibt hier und da immer ein paar Typen die das gerne austesten wollen. Aber ich glaube nicht dass auch nur einer davon in der Administration von Obama sitzt.



LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Wenn eine Seite so wenig A-Waffen hat, dass  man sie abfangen kann, ist das möglich. Oder man schickt ein bis zwei  Sealteams oder Deltaforces zur Nuklearanlage des Gegners und sichert  diese bis die "normale Armee" da ist.



Ich rede ja von einsetzen und nicht davon dass du sie zuvor sicherst. Und ich bezweifel dass jemand tatsächlich Nuklearbestückte Raketen sicher abfangen kann.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Sicher abfangen bestimmt nicht, aber abfangen schon, nur kommt trotzdem Radioaktivität frei 

Und ich glaube nicht, das NK seine Atomanlagen nicht mit Soldaten sichert.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher abfangen bestimmt nicht, aber abfangen schon, nur kommt trotzdem Radioaktivität frei



Ich weiß nicht wie gut die Atomwaffen aus Nord Korea sind. Was ist wenn US Raketen die Nuklearraketen abfangen und in 10km Höhe kommt es dann zur Atomexplosion? 
Ich will mir dieses Szenario jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem -- wenn ich nicht irre --  hat das Abfangen von Raketen bisher nur bei kontrollierten Übungsraketen geklappt. Das ist aber eine ganz andere Sache als wenn du einen tatsächlichen Angriff hast.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und ich glaube nicht, das NK seine Atomanlagen nicht mit Soldaten sichert.


 
Weiß überhaupt einer wo die Anlagen genau sind?


----------



## godfather22 (30. März 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Sicher abfangen bestimmt nicht, aber abfangen schon, nur kommt trotzdem Radioaktivität frei
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht, das NK seine Atomanlagen nicht mit Soldaten sichert.



Denk mal darüber nach was schon passiert, wenn ein Vulkan ausbricht und seine Asche in der Atmosphäre verteilt... Die geht zum Teil über die GANZE ERDE. Wenn die ganze Erde mit nuklear verseuchten Partikeln übersäht ist wird das Leben für uns sehr schwer.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

abt ihr überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? ich habe doch geschrieben das es möglich ist aber trotzdem radioaktivität freigesetzt. klingt ja so als würdet ihr meinen das ich damit kein problem hätte


----------



## LeChiffre95 (30. März 2013)

> Denk mal darüber nach was schon passiert, wenn ein Vulkan ausbricht und seine Asche in der Atmosphäre verteilt... Die geht zum Teil über die GANZE ERDE. Wenn die ganze Erde mit nuklear verseuchten Partikeln übersäht ist wird das Leben für uns sehr schwer.



Die Radioaktivität einer Rakete wird aber nicht um die ganze Welt ziehen. Ohne mich mit sowas auszukennen behaupte ich mal, dass dabei deutlich weniger Radioaktivität freigesetzt würde als in Fukushima (ich kenne mich da aber wie gesagt nicht aus).


----------



## merhuett (30. März 2013)

Vor allem wird wegen einer Rakete nicht das Leben schwer^^


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

was wäre wenn die eine rackete bei dir landet? :x

ich bin auch kein experte, nur sind in der atmosphäre andere Bedingungen vorhanden. da wird ne wolke schnell mal um die halbe welt getragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie gut die Atomwaffen aus Nord Korea sind. Was ist wenn US Raketen die Nuklearraketen abfangen und in 10km Höhe kommt es dann zur Atomexplosion?



Mit einer unkontrollierten Explosion (und das wäre eine Abfangrakete ja in Bezug auf den Sprengkopf) zündest du keine Bombe.



> Weiß überhaupt einer wo die Anlagen genau sind?



Die kerntechnischen Anlagen sind bekannt und bislang hat Nordkorea auch nur wenige, recht große Raketen getestet - es wäre möglich, dass Langstreckenarsenal an große Startrampen gebunden ist und keine bunkergeschützten Silos exestieren. In so einem Fall könnten sich die USA durch einen Präventivschlag z.B. mit stealth-Marschflugkörpern sehr gut schützen.

Aber: Kurz- und Mittelstrecke sind auch in Nordkorea hochmobil. Die zu finden wird schwierig. Die innerhalb Nordkoreas abzufangen unmöglich. Und sie erst über Südkorea abzufangen ist a) knapp und b) nicht ohne Schäden für Südkorea möglich.




godfather22 schrieb:


> Denk mal darüber nach was schon passiert, wenn ein Vulkan ausbricht und seine Asche in der Atmosphäre verteilt... Die geht zum Teil über die GANZE ERDE. Wenn die ganze Erde mit nuklear verseuchten Partikeln übersäht ist wird das Leben für uns sehr schwer.


 
Die bisherigen Tests von Nordkorea waren klein, ein paar dutzend Kilo material maximal. Eher weniger. Zum Vergleich: Bei der Tschernobyl-Explosion wurden mindestens 6 Tonnen freigesetzt, z.T. wird aber auch ein Vielfaches davon geschätzt.
Für die Welt wäre das also kein Problem - für z.B. Südkorea schon eher.



Was man übrigens abseits der Atompolitik bei einem möglichen Vernichtungskrieg gegen Nordkorea nicht vergessen darf:
Neben ein paar Atomwaffen haben die vermutlich auch noch ein umfangreiches Arsenal chemischer Kampfstoffe. Und Raketen in großer Zahl kann man derzeit definitiv nicht abfangen. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Teil der nordkoreanischen U-Boote ggf. in der Lage ist, Marschflugkörper zu starten und dass deren Artillerie mindestens 60 km Reichweite hat)


----------



## Nautilus7 (30. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie gut die Atomwaffen aus Nord Korea sind.


 
Die Militärfahrzeuge fahren dort jedenfalls noch mit Holzvergaser. 


Gestern im Chat auf einem BF3 Server kam eine kleine Diskussion zu stande.
Einer meinte: "America would be happy if NK shot their Nukes, because that would give the USA an excuse to make North Korea a parking lot."
Ganz unrecht hat er damit ja nicht..

Jedenfalls glaube ich, ein Nuklearer Angriff hätte sehr tiefgreifende Folgen. Nebenbei wäre es natürlich ein Quasi-Suizid für das Kim-Regime.
Auch wenn es nur eine einzige kleine Atombombe ist die meinetwegen über Südkorea runtergeht, überlegt euch mal was das für Weltpolitische Folgen hätte. Und nicht zu vergessen die wahrscheinlich tausende Tote.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit einer unkontrollierten Explosion (und das wäre eine Abfangrakete ja in Bezug auf den Sprengkopf) zündest du keine Bombe.



Wurde bisher schon mal eine Rakete mit Atomsprengköpfen abgefangen oder woher nimmst du die Zuversicht dass nichts passiert? 
Ein Sprengkopf wird ja mit einer Ladung TNT gezündet. Imerhin ist es möglich dass wenn die Rakete von einer Abfangrakete getroffen wird -- eventuell nicht perfekt getroffen sondern nur gestreift oder was auch immer -- sich die Zündladung für den Atomsprengkopf selbstständig macht und die Bombe gezündet wird.
Ich weiß es nicht. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich wüsste nicht dass das irgendwann mal tatsächlich getestet wurde. Und wenn doch dann sicher nicht mit Atomraketen aus Nord Korea.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was man übrigens abseits der Atompolitik bei einem möglichen Vernichtungskrieg gegen Nordkorea nicht vergessen darf:
> Neben ein paar Atomwaffen haben die vermutlich auch noch ein umfangreiches Arsenal chemischer Kampfstoffe. Und Raketen in großer Zahl kann man derzeit definitiv nicht abfangen. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein Teil der nordkoreanischen U-Boote ggf. in der Lage ist, Marschflugkörper zu starten und dass deren Artillerie mindestens 60 km Reichweite hat)



Nicht nur die sondern auch die 1.000.000 Soldaten. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie gut die Ausrüstung der Soldaten ist.
Aber sie sind sicher perfekt auf Regimekurs getrimmt und hinterfragen nichts und niemanden.



Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Gestern im Chat auf einem BF3 Server kam eine kleine Diskussion zu stande.
> Einer meinte: "America would be happy if NK shot their Nukes, because that would give the USA an excuse to make North Korea a parking lot."
> Ganz unrecht hat er damit ja nicht..



Wie ich schon sagte. Ich glaube nicht dass Obama ein Interesse hat atomar gegen Nord Korea vorzugehen. Niemand würde daraus als Gewinner hervorgehen.



Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls glaube ich, ein Nuklearer Angriff hätte sehr tiefgreifende Folgen. Nebenbei wäre es natürlich ein Quasi-Suizid für das Kim-Regime.
> Auch wenn es nur eine einzige kleine Atombombe ist die meinetwegen über Südkorea runtergeht, überlegt euch mal was das für Weltpolitische Folgen hätte. Und nicht zu vergessen die wahrscheinlich tausende Tote.


 
Seoul ist nicht weit weg von der Grenze. Ich glaube kaum dass die Soldaten Süd Koreas und der USA die dort stationiert sind die Truppen des Nordes lange aufhalten könnten.
Andererseits kann sich Kim auch nicht leisten die Stadt chemisch anzugreifen. Dafür ist sie zu nah an der Grenze. 
Vielleicht irre ich mich auch und Kim ist bereit enorme Kollateralschäden in Kauf zu nehmen um im Mittelpunkt des Geschehens zu sein.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen, das wir, also Deutschland und wer nicht noch alles, dann mit reingezogen wird, das wir Bündnispartner von Sk,USA sind. . Deshalb muss ich einen Krieg nicht unbedingt haben.


----------



## Nautilus7 (31. März 2013)

ganz genau. Nur wenn das passiert steigt hoffentlich auch China endgültig aus, und stellt sich nicht hinter NK.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (31. März 2013)

Wenn es einen Krieg gibt, wird China vermutlich noch vor den USA alles wieder beenden. Dafür haben die Chinesen 2 Gründe:

1. China will schon lange den Status einer Weltmacht erlangen. Dafür wird gerade die Armee modernisiert und ein gewonnener Krieg gegen NK würde China viel Respekt einbringen.
2. China will seine Beziehungen zur westlichen Welt nicht verschlechtern, weil ein dicker Diktator Amok läuft. Die Beziehungen zu den USA und Europa würden sich verbessern.

Außerdem hat China als Nachbarland die Möglichkeit schneller Einzugreifen als die USA.


----------



## Seeefe (31. März 2013)

Naja wenn China keine Weltmacht ist, wer dann?  Die haben alles was man dazu braucht. Heute sind die Amis, meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls, nicht mehr die einzige Supermacht.

Aber ich gebe dir in deinen Punkten natürlich vollkommen recht


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

China gehört ja zu den so genannten "BRICS Staaten". Die sind natürlich daran interessiert dass es vor ihrer Haustür keinen atomaren Konflikt gibt denn das schreckt Investoren ab und schwächt auch die Binnenkonjuktur.


----------



## rigjaw (31. März 2013)

Jetzt wird es nicht mehr lange dauern u nd Nordkorea wird den ersten Schritt wagen ich weiß jetzt nicht gegen wen aber es wird bald passieren aber das wird dann wieder als unspektakulär dargestellt  und die amis werden das wieder so hoch puschen so das sie wieder als die besten da stehn werden


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

Eben in den Nachrichten war zu hören dass es keine Truppenbewegungen auf der Seite Nord Koreas gab. Also so schnell passiert nichts.


----------



## Seeefe (31. März 2013)

rigjaw schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es nicht mehr lange dauern u nd Nordkorea wird den ersten Schritt wagen ich weiß jetzt nicht gegen wen aber es wird bald passieren aber das wird dann wieder als unspektakulär dargestellt  und die amis werden das wieder so hoch puschen so das sie wieder als die besten da stehn werden


 
Wenn da was passiert, wird das bestimmt nicht unspektakulär, oder ist für dich ein Krieg unspektakulär? 

Außerdem gehts nicht darum, das die Amis wieder gut da stehen, sondern das Nord Korea den Kram da sein lässt...


----------



## rigjaw (31. März 2013)

Unspektakulär ja da hab ich mich  jetzt falsch ausgedrückt aber weiß jetzt auch nicht wie ich es besser ausdrücken soll


----------



## Nautilus7 (31. März 2013)

Ich finde, dass die Presse das alles ziemlich dramatisiert, bei manchen scheint es sogar so als ob sie ein Feindbild schaffen wollen. Ich gebe zwar nichts auf Bild, aber wenn die einen ganzen Bericht darüber schreiben, dass so wörtlich "Der Milchbubi-Diktator in seinem Steinzeitreich ein Smartphone besitzt während sein Volk hungert." Also ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde man hätte das auch ein wenig sachlicher formulieren können. Aber wie gesagt Bild.

Irgendwo habe ich letztens einen Bericht gelesen von einem deutschen Helfer in Nordkorea. Der meinte, dass die Lage in NK garnicht so schlimm sei wie in den Medien im Westen immer dargestellt.

Weiß übrigens jemand, ob der gemeinsame Industriepark von NK und SK (noch) offen ist? Allein daran kann man doch schon erkennen, dass das Kim-Regime malwieder nur bellt und nicht beißt.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (31. März 2013)

> Irgendwo habe ich letztens einen Bericht gelesen von einem deutschen Helfer in Nordkorea. Der meinte, dass die Lage in NK garnicht so schlimm sei wie in den Medien im Westen immer dargestellt.


Das würde ich gerne sehen. Meines Wissens gibt es kaum deutsche in NK und die die dort sind gehören zur deutschen Botschaft


----------



## maxmueller92 (31. März 2013)

Kaum schließt einen Helfer nicht aus.
Aber mal im Ernst, die in NK sind ja nicht (na gut ein bisschen) auf den Kopf gefallen, und wollen ihr Land nicht vernichten. Die wissen doch so gut wie wir, dass denen ein Krieg nichts und wieder nichts nützt....Oder wissen die etwas was wir nicht wüssten? Außerdem denke ich würde NK wenn überhaupt nen Blitzkrieg starten, um möglichst viel Schaden vor der eigenen Vernichtung anzurichten.

Die machen doch nur auf sich aufmerksam und irgendwann wird der Punkt kommen, wo sie sich mit möglichst wenig Imageverlust aus der Nummer zurückziehen..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wurde bisher schon mal eine Rakete mit Atomsprengköpfen abgefangen oder woher nimmst du die Zuversicht dass nichts passiert?
> Ein Sprengkopf wird ja mit einer Ladung TNT gezündet. Imerhin ist es möglich dass wenn die Rakete von einer Abfangrakete getroffen wird -- eventuell nicht perfekt getroffen sondern nur gestreift oder was auch immer -- sich die Zündladung für den Atomsprengkopf selbstständig macht und die Bombe gezündet wird.
> Ich weiß es nicht. Ich bin kein Experte aber ich wüsste nicht dass das irgendwann mal tatsächlich getestet wurde. Und wenn doch dann sicher nicht mit Atomraketen aus Nord Korea.



Um einen Sprengkopf erfolgreich zu zünden braucht es eine extrem genau ausgerichtete Explosion. Alles andere verteilt das nukleare Material einfach nur in der Landschaft, anstatt es zu einer kritischen Masse zu verdichten. Tests mit Raketen hat es dazu nicht gegeben, aber zum einen mehrere Tests mit Waffen als solches (mal beabsichtigt mit gezielten Frage, was bei einer fehlerhaften/einseitigen Auslösung der Zünder passiert, mal unbeabsichtigt wenn die Zündung nicht richtig funktionierte) und zudem im Laufe der Zeit mehrere Explosionen auf Ubooten oder Flugzeugabstürze, bei denen die an Bord befindlichen Waffen nicht genzündet haben.



> Nicht nur die sondern auch die 1.000.000 Soldaten. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie gut die Ausrüstung der Soldaten ist.
> Aber sie sind sicher perfekt auf Regimekurs getrimmt und hinterfragen nichts und niemanden.



Nordkorea ist verdammt arm, dementsprechend werden Ausrüstung und Trainingsstand aussehen. Es ist eine Sache, eine große Anzahl von Leuten als "Soldat" zu deklarieren und ihnen ein Gewehr in die Hand zu drücken, aber eine ganz andere Sache, diesen Leuten moderne Ausrüstung zu beschaffen und sie in Stand zu halten und den Lebensunterhalt dieser Leute aus anderen Quellen zu finanzieren, damit sie die nötige Zeit für Übungen haben. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der durchschnittliche nordkoreanische Soldat sehr viel Ahnung von landwirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten und Erdarbeiten hat, aber weniger über Waffen weiß, als so mancher deutsche Kriegsspielefan.



> Andererseits kann sich Kim auch nicht leisten die Stadt chemisch anzugreifen. Dafür ist sie zu nah an der Grenze.



Das ist eine Frage des Windes bzw. bei der sehr bergigen Geographie vielleicht sogar unabhängig davon möglich.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass Nordkorea überhaupt Rücksicht auf die eigene Bevölkerung nehmen wird. Das Land ist von externer Hilfe abhängig und hätte nach so einem Krieg keinerlei Chancen mehr. Es kann also nur darum gehen, im Untergang möglichst viel Schaden anzurichten.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, das wir, also Deutschland und wer nicht noch alles, dann mit reingezogen wird, das wir Bündnispartner von Sk,USA sind. . Deshalb muss ich einen Krieg nicht unbedingt haben.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir ein Bündnis mit Südkorea hätten und wenn die USA sich in einem Kampf wiederfinden, weil sie sich an einem Krieg beteiligt haben, ist das auch kein Fall für NATO-Bündnispartner.




Nautilus7 schrieb:


> Weiß übrigens jemand, ob der gemeinsame Industriepark von NK und SK (noch) offen ist? Allein daran kann man doch schon erkennen, dass das Kim-Regime malwieder nur bellt und nicht beißt.


 
Das letzte, was ich gehört habe, war, dass er offen ist, aber dass sämtliche Kommunikationsverbindungen, die einen Grenzübertritt der südkoreanischen Arbeiter ermöglichen würden, gekappt wurden.


----------



## Seeefe (31. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um einen Sprengkopf erfolgreich zu zünden braucht es eine extrem genau ausgerichtete Explosion. Alles andere verteilt das nukleare Material einfach nur in der Landschaft, anstatt es zu einer kritischen Masse zu verdichten. Tests mit Raketen hat es dazu nicht gegeben, aber zum einen mehrere Tests mit Waffen als solches (mal beabsichtigt mit gezielten Frage, was bei einer fehlerhaften/einseitigen Auslösung der Zünder passiert, mal unbeabsichtigt wenn die Zündung nicht richtig funktionierte) und zudem im Laufe der Zeit mehrere Explosionen auf Ubooten oder Flugzeugabstürze, bei denen die an Bord befindlichen Waffen nicht genzündet haben.
> 
> Nordkorea ist verdammt arm, dementsprechend werden Ausrüstung und Trainingsstand aussehen. Es ist eine Sache, eine große Anzahl von Leuten als "Soldat" zu deklarieren und ihnen ein Gewehr in die Hand zu drücken, aber eine ganz andere Sache, diesen Leuten moderne Ausrüstung zu beschaffen und sie in Stand zu halten und den Lebensunterhalt dieser Leute aus anderen Quellen zu finanzieren, damit sie die nötige Zeit für Übungen haben. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der durchschnittliche nordkoreanische Soldat sehr viel Ahnung von landwirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten und Erdarbeiten hat, aber weniger über Waffen weiß, als so mancher deutsche Kriegsspielefan.
> 
> ...



Jedoch redet Nk auch von erstschlägen, gegen die USA, was dazu führt das deutschland als Bündnis Partner mit ran muss.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nordkorea ist verdammt arm, dementsprechend werden Ausrüstung und Trainingsstand aussehen. Es ist eine Sache, eine große Anzahl von Leuten als "Soldat" zu deklarieren und ihnen ein Gewehr in die Hand zu drücken, aber eine ganz andere Sache, diesen Leuten moderne Ausrüstung zu beschaffen und sie in Stand zu halten und den Lebensunterhalt dieser Leute aus anderen Quellen zu finanzieren, damit sie die nötige Zeit für Übungen haben. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der durchschnittliche nordkoreanische Soldat sehr viel Ahnung von landwirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten und Erdarbeiten hat, aber weniger über Waffen weiß, als so mancher deutsche Kriegsspielefan.



Es ist sicher richtig dass Nord Korea keine wirklich gute Ausrüstung hat und dass sie natürlich auch veraltet ist. Alte Sachen der Russen oder Chinesen. Vielleicht noch vieles aus dem Korea Krieg.
Aber alleine die Masse an Leuten die dann als "Kanonenfutter" verheizt werden kann schon dafür sorgen dass der Westen das nicht lange mitmachen wird.
Und vielleicht geht es Kim auch nur darum wieder ein Druckmittel in die Hand zu bekommen damit er irgendwelche Forderungen durch bekommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, dass wir ein Bündnis mit Südkorea hätten und wenn die USA sich in einem Kampf wiederfinden, weil sie sich an einem Krieg beteiligt haben, ist das auch kein Fall für NATO-Bündnispartner.



Wenn die USA angegriffen werden -- egal ob auf heimischen Boden oder in Süd Korea greift der Bündnispackt. Ob andere Bündnispartner sich am Krieg beteiligen würden weiß ich nicht und glaube ich auch nicht aber die USA könnten den Fall dazu nutzen von den Verbündeten Zugeständnisse zu fordern wie Personal, Gerätschaften, Geld oder was auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist sicher richtig dass Nord Korea keine wirklich gute Ausrüstung hat und dass sie natürlich auch veraltet ist. Alte Sachen der Russen oder Chinesen. Vielleicht noch vieles aus dem Korea Krieg.
> Aber alleine die Masse an Leuten die dann als "Kanonenfutter" verheizt werden kann schon dafür sorgen dass der Westen das nicht lange mitmachen wird.



Du kannst einen Krieg im 21 Jhd nicht mehr mit Kanonfutter führen. Auch noch soviele alte Handfeuerwaffen vernichten keine Panzer oder Flugzeuge. Nordkorea ist nicht ungefährlich, aber die Masse an Leuten ließe sich nur mit Guerillataktiken nutzen - womit sich die viel komplexere Frage stellt, was man nach Niederschlagung etwaiger Angriffswellen eigentlich mit Nordkorea selbst machen will.



> Wenn die USA angegriffen werden -- egal ob auf heimischen Boden oder in Süd Korea greift der Bündnispackt.



Wenn die USA den ersten Schuss abgeben, werden sie aber nicht angegriffen, sondern von jemandem beschossen, der sich verteidigt -> kein Bündnisfall.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Jedoch redet Nk auch von erstschlägen, gegen die USA, was dazu führt das deutschland als Bündnis Partner mit ran muss.


 

Dann ja. Halte ich aber für sehr, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn da gibt es deutlich leichtere Ziele. Auch hat Nordkorea afaik nie mit einem Offensivkrieg gedroht, sondern nur mit schwerster Vergeltung bei irgendwelchen Handlungen gegen Nordkorea. D.h. sie würden ggf. direkt nuklear zurückschlagen, wenn man sie angreift Das wäre dann aber wiederum ein Angriffskrieg, kein Bündnisfall.

Davon abgesehen: Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bundeswehr schnell genug mobilisiert wäre, um überhaupt noch in einen ernsthaften Krieg einzugreifen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (31. März 2013)

> Davon abgesehen: Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bundeswehr schnell genug mobilisiert wäre, um überhaupt noch in einen ernsthaften Krieg einzugreifen.


Vom Vietnam - und Irakkrieg dachte man auch, dass sie schnell zu Ende wären.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die USA den ersten Schuss abgeben, werden sie aber nicht angegriffen, sondern von jemandem beschossen, der sich verteidigt -> kein Bündnisfall.


 
Danach sieht es aber nicht aus wenn ich mir die Meldungen im Fernsehen so anschaue. Da scheint es eher der Fall zu sein dass der Norden irgendwann Raketen abfeuern wird. Auf Stellungen im Süden.


----------



## Nautilus7 (1. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Das würde ich gerne sehen. Meines Wissens gibt es kaum deutsche in NK und die die dort sind gehören zur deutschen Botschaft


 
Hab den Artikel doch noch gefunden.. 
Nordkorea: Das Land, das niemand sehen darf | Gesellschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## LeChiffre95 (2. April 2013)

> Hab den Artikel doch noch gefunden..
> Nordkorea: Das Land, das niemand sehen darf | Gesellschaft | ZEIT ONLINE


Vielleicht habe ich das jetzt völlig falsch interpretiert, aber für mich steht da, dass NK auf Hilfe angewiesen ist und dass die Situation der Einheimischen eher schlechter geworden ist.

Wie frei sich Hilfsorganisationen bewegen dürfen sagt unmittelbar nichts über die Lage im Land aus sondern nur, dass NK sich eine umfangreiche Kontrolle der Hilfsorganisationen nicht mehr leisten kann


----------



## Seeefe (2. April 2013)

Laut Washington sollen es momentan auch nur leere Worte von Kim sein  

Laut denen gibts keine Anzeichen von Truppenverlegungen, Mobilmachung oder des gleichen. 


Achja Kim erwägt ja den einen Industriepark der von beiden Ländern betrieben wird zu schließen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. April 2013)

Damit NK wieder mit der A-Bombe spielen kann, wird der Atomreaktor in Yongbyon hochgefahren Atompläne: Nordkorea will Kernreaktor von Yongbyon hochfahren - SPIEGEL ONLINE.


----------



## Seeefe (2. April 2013)

Die USA rüsten auf  Nun schicken die nen Zerstörer, ein möbiles Wasserradar und mehrere F-22 Kampfflugzeuge richtung Südkorea.


----------



## Nautilus7 (3. April 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die USA rüsten auf  Nun schicken die nen Zerstörer, ein möbiles Wasserradar und mehrere F-22 Kampfflugzeuge richtung Südkorea.


Die gegenseitige Provokation geht weiter..

Der Industriepark wurde eben auch endgültig geschlossen. (Einreisesperre nach Kaesong für Südkoreaner)


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2013)

Die wollen ernsthaft F-22 verlegen? Ich glaube F-16 oder F/A-18 hätten mehr Sinn gemacht. 

Ich denke allerdings, das Kim weiß, dass er eigentlich keine Chance hat, und wenn er es riskiert, ist er selbst Schuld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Vom Vietnam - und Irakkrieg dachte man auch, dass sie schnell zu Ende wären.


 
Der Irakkrieg gegen Hussein war auch so schnell zu Ende, wie geplant. Was man (mal wieder) verpeilt hatte, war, dass ein Land ohne gegnerische Armee und "Krieg" noch lange nicht friedlich ist. Aber darum gehts bei der Frage, ob die Bundeswehr ggf. bei der Verteidigung der USA gegen Nordkorea helfen muss, nicht. Denn der Verteidigungsbedarf liegt bei null, wenn der Gegner keine Armee mit Reichweite mehr hat - nicht erst wenn sämtliche Separatistengruppen aufgerieben wurden.


----------



## totovo (3. April 2013)

Wahrscheinlich besitzt ein Flugzeugträger der Nimitz-Klasse genug Schlagkraft um die Nordkoreaner zu zerschlagen. Aber sollte es zu einem Krieg kommen, dann wird das wahrscheinlich wie im Vietnam Krieg auf ein Guerilla Kampf hinaus laufen...

Und was das selbst für die USA bedeutet hat man in eben jenem Krieg gesehen...


----------



## LeChiffre95 (3. April 2013)

> Die wollen ernsthaft F-22 verlegen? Ich glaube F-16 oder F/A-18 hätten mehr Sinn gemacht.


Ich glaube das Pentagon weiß schon was gut ist, die sind ja auch nicht ganz blöd 



> Aber sollte es zu einem Krieg kommen, dann wird das wahrscheinlich wie im Vietnam Krieg auf ein Guerilla Kampf hinaus laufen...


Ich glaube eher Kim wird seine Armee im Größenwahn aufreiben. In Nordkorea herrscht dank der Propaganda nämlich inzwischen bei den Generälen die Meinung vor, man könne die USA besiegen.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> In Nordkorea herrscht dank der Propaganda nämlich inzwischen bei den Generälen die Meinung vor, man könne die USA besiegen.


 
Ich denke dass die Generäle Nord Koreas genau wissen wie ihre Chancen sind.
Ich denke dass Kim einfach nur Macht demonstrieren will. Also intern -- um den Generälen zu zeigen dass er immer noch die Führungsfigur ist.
Und das ist für ihn nun mal die einzige Möglichkeit seine Macht zu demonstieren. Gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung kann er das nicht bzw. beeindruckt das niemanden bei dem Militärs.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (3. April 2013)

Für mich unverständlich wie so ein junger Kerl an der Macht sein kann. Erst gerade war er noch hier in der Schweiz am Gymnasium und jetzt hält er eine ganze Armee in der Hand 

Soll sich besser einen PC kaufen BF3 installieren und jemand anderes an die Macht lassen


----------



## LeChiffre95 (3. April 2013)

> Für mich unverständlich wie so ein junger Kerl an der Macht sein kann.


Vielleicht wollte sein Vater ja das sich das Land nach seinem Tod öffnet und hat darum dem Sohn vertraut der in der Schweiz studiert hat, ist aber nur eine Theorie.


----------



## Seeefe (3. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollte sein Vater ja das sich das Land nach seinem Tod öffnet und hat darum dem Sohn vertraut der in der Schweiz studiert hat, ist aber nur eine Theorie.


 
Als ob   Dann hätte er dies auch machen können, als er noch lebte. Und außerdem wird das Land seit dem Koreakrieg mit eisener Faust von den Kims regiert.


----------



## omega™ (4. April 2013)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob morgen dann die "Genehmigung der Bewilligung" erteilt wird und übermorgen dann die "Offizielle Genehmigung der Bewilligung" und am Sonntag dann die Sprengung des Planeten

*Nordkorea bewilligt Atomangriff auf USA*
*Quelle: Tagesschau*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. April 2013)

Ach das ist doch eh alles nur Show, alles andere würde doch sofort auffallen, das Land wird doch von so ziemlich jeden Hoch entwickelnden Land mit Satelliten dauerüberwacht. 
Es gibt keine Truppenbewegungen, keine provokativen Manöver, oder sonstige reale aggressive Anzeichen.
Nicht mal China stellt sich, wie üblich, noch Demonstrativ hinter dem Ideologisch befreundeten Nachbarn, also wird man bestimmt nicht einen Krieg anzetteln, denn das wäre 100pro das ende dieser Diktatur.
Wie immer hat dies einfach was mit "die Macht erhalten" zu tun, der kleine Rollmobs Diktator muss sich seinem Volk beweisen, besser gesagt profilieren, darum geschieht das ganze.
Das geschieht ja immer wieder bei Diktatorischen bzw Totalitären Regimen, wie zb im Iran, aber da ist es eher nach hinten los gegangen, was in Nordkorea eher unwahrscheinlich ist, denn dort herrscht noch eine deutlich härteres Gangart um die Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken/blenden.
Ihr werdet sehen, bald ist diese gemeinsame Wirtschaftszone wieder offen, weil sonst der Rollmobs und seine Co-Diktatoren keine Atombomben mehr bauen können, und sie keine Luxusgüter mehr erwerben können für sich selbst.
Die Wiedervereinigung ist bei dieser Nachbarschaft besonders schwer, die direkten Nachbarn China/Russland sind nicht gerade Freunde von Menschenrechten und Demokratie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Pentagon weiß schon was gut ist, die sind ja auch nicht ganz blöd



Nö. Die Wissen, was eindrucksvoll klingt ("Tarnkappenjäger" FTW!!!) und was sie gegenüber dem Steuerzahler dringend mal rechtfertigen müssen.
Taktisch macht ADF alias F-22 ziemlich wenig Sinn. Der Großteil der nordkoreanischen Luft"waffe" besteht aus MiG-21 (bzw. chinesischen Nachbauten). Die paar MiG-29, die die haben, sind Exportmodelle (also mit deutlich eingeschränkten Fähigkeiten) aus der ersten Generation - technischer Stand von Mitte bis Anfang der 70er. Eine F/A-18 oder F-16C sollte damit keine Probleme bekommen, könnte aber -im Gegensatz zur F-22- auch Bodenziele in Nordkorea effektiv angreifen, von denen es mehr als genug zu zerstören gäbe. (und weniger Probleme machen die auch)


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2013)

Vielleicht geht es erst mal darum dass die Nord Koreanische Luftwaffe keine Ziele im Süden angreifen kann.
Ziele im Norden anzugreifen ist nicht das vorrangige Ziel der USA.
Obama ist eben nicht Bush.


----------



## Seeefe (4. April 2013)

NK soll wohl Rakteten an deren Ostküste verlegt haben. Die USA rüsten dafür im Stützpunkt auf Guam deren Raketenabwehr auf.


----------



## omega™ (4. April 2013)

Welche Raketen? 
Etwa die Pappraketen die während seiner Militärparade schon auf den LKWs auseinandergefallen sind?


----------



## Seeefe (4. April 2013)

Mittelstreckenracketen


----------



## MG42 (6. April 2013)

Kann ich verstehen, dass Nordkorea den USA trotzt. So ein Land wie der Irak und Syrien, wo am besten eine Amerika (Fed-Dollar) Freundlich Gesinnte Regierung ihr Unwesen treiben soll, die dann nämlich gänzlich aus dem Interesse der Hypnotisierungsmedien fällt.

Nebenbei muss ja auch massivst abgelenkt werden, ein wenig Angst geschürt, Hauptsache man hört und sieht nichts bis sich die Nächste Weltwirtschaftskrise anbahnt, und die Leute mit einer weiteren Umverteilung der Güter vor nackte und (fast) unumkehrbare Tatsachen gestellt werden.

Die Führer Amerikas werden sich hoffentlich hüten denselben Fehler ein weiteres Mal zu begehen.
Und alle anderen rennen ja dem großem moralischem Vorbild hinterher und biedern sich an .


----------



## poiu (7. April 2013)

Mir geht das aktuelle NK Thema auf die nerven, da wird etwas übertrieben.

Nebenbei muss man feststellen das die NK zu recht angst bekommen haben, das verlegen der B2 Bomber ist Besorgnis erregend und zwar aus dem Grund das die B2 Tarnkapenbomber keine Defensivwaffen sind, sondern Offensivwaffen für einen Primärschlag ( damals gegen die Sowjetunion entwickelt). 

Aber natürlich sind die Amis nur zu einer Übung da, was üben die denn da " Angriff auf Nordkorea"?

Würde es da um Defensiv Waffen gehen würde sich niemand aufregen.

Was in NK übrigens vor sich geht weiß niemand von uns, die Berichterstattung ist da ja auch dürftig.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (7. April 2013)

> Aber natürlich sind die Amis nur zu einer Übung da, was üben die denn da " Angriff auf Nordkorea"?


Man kann offensive Waffen auch einsetzen um im Falle eines gegnerischen Angriffs zurück zu schlagen.
Anstatt an der Front gegen 1 Mio Soldaten zu kämpfen können die B2 einfach Kims Zentrale dem Erdboden gleich machen und dann wird ein Krieg schnell vorbei sein.
Weil Kim das auch weiß, wird es vermutlich gar nicht erst zu einem Krieg kommen.


----------



## poiu (7. April 2013)

Natürlich ist das möglich, nur sind die B2 wirklich eine Erstschlagwaffe und ich kann verstehen wenn die NK es als Provokation verstehen.

Außerdem sind die B2 Langstreckenbmber die brauchen gar nicht direkt vorort zu sein und ich störe mich an dem Begriff "übung" die üben nix haben mit anderen Truppenteilen kaum Kontakt da sie im Hintergrund agieren noch bevor irgendwas passiert. also entweder war das eine gezielte Provokation oder Machtdemonstration der USA, vieleicht wissen die was und wollen Kim so zur besinnung bringen.

Aber das mit "Übung" ist für mich schlicht Blödsinn.


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2013)

Die Amerikaner spielen einfach nur mit den Muskeln. Das ist alles.
Jeder weiß dass die auch von Diego Garcia aus starten könnten aber Obama will halt seine militärische Überlegenheit zeigen.
Ein Balkenvergleich der ganz anderen Art eben.


----------



## Seeefe (7. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das möglich, nur sind die B2 wirklich eine Erstschlagwaffe und ich kann verstehen wenn die NK es als Provokation verstehen.
> 
> Außerdem sind die B2 Langstreckenbmber die brauchen gar nicht direkt vorort zu sein und ich störe mich an dem Begriff "übung" die üben nix haben mit anderen Truppenteilen kaum Kontakt da sie im Hintergrund agieren noch bevor irgendwas passiert. also entweder war das eine gezielte Provokation oder Machtdemonstration der USA, vieleicht wissen die was und wollen Kim so zur besinnung bringen.
> 
> Aber das mit "Übung" ist für mich schlicht Blödsinn.



Natürlich Machtdemonstration. Die USA wollen erst garnicht das NK auf doofe Gedanken kommt, SK anzugreifen. Alles nur Abschreckung. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie erst keine B2 geschickt, hätte NK nicht so mitm Säbel gerasselt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das möglich, nur sind die B2 wirklich eine Erstschlagwaffe und ich kann verstehen wenn die NK es als Provokation verstehen.



B1 sind genauso gut für Erstschläge geeignet, im bergigen Korea könnten deren Tiefflugeigenschaften sogar fast die bessere Wahl im Vergleich zu einer Maschiene sein, die nach Zerstörung ihres Zieles Gefahr laufen würden, schlichtweg von der Masse nordkoreanischer ur-alt-aber-trotzdem-schneller Jäger auf optischem Wege geortet zu werden. (ganz abgesehen davon, dass Stealth auch vor Radar keinen 100%igen Schutz bietet, wie die USA schon einmal im Krieg gegen einen technologisch etwas rückständigen Gegner feststellen mussten)
Und die B-52 ist für die Öffentlichkeit wenig Eindrucksvoll und derzeit der einzige offizielle Träger nuklearer Marschflugkörper im US Arsenal - und sie war im Irak und Afghanistankrieg der Hauptträger von nicht-nuklearen Marschflugkörpern und damit das Rückrad der ersten Angriffswelle.

Fazit: Es gibt schlichtweg keine defensiven Bomber.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich Machtdemonstration. Die USA wollen erst garnicht das NK auf doofe Gedanken kommt, SK anzugreifen. Alles nur Abschreckung.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass das als Abschreckung funktioniert - wie erwähnt müssen B2 nicht vor Ort sein, um anzugreifen und das weiß auch Nordkorea.
Aber ich glaube, dass diese Manöver auf einem ganz anderen Wege dumme Gedanken verhindern:
Sie zeigen, dass man Nordkorea als ernste Bedrohung einstuft. Und das ist wichtig für Nordkorea, denn deren gesamte Außen- und damit entscheidende Teile der Wirtschaftspolitik sind davon abhängig, dass sie ein gewisses Drohpotential haben. Wenn die USA sie offen als "lächerlich" einstufen würden, dann hätte das Regime genau zwei Optionen:
a) Abdanken
b) dafür sorgen, dass man gefährlicher erscheint. Z.B. mit Nuklearschlägen.


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2013)

Was Nordkorea da treibt ist innen und außenpolitischer Selbstmord.
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum sie sich so verhalten, dadurch werden die Sanktionen nicht gelockert. Eher noch das Gegenteil.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Natürlich Machtdemonstration. Die USA wollen erst garnicht das NK auf doofe Gedanken kommt, SK anzugreifen. Alles nur Abschreckung. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie erst keine B2 geschickt, hätte NK nicht so mitm Säbel gerasselt.



nur wissen wir nicht wer wirklich in NK die macht hat und hoffentlich geht das nicht nach hinten los.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt schlichtweg keine defensiven Bomber.


 Dito





> Ich glaube nicht, dass das als Abschreckung funktioniert - wie erwähnt müssen B2 nicht vor Ort sein, um anzugreifen und das weiß auch Nordkorea.
> Aber ich glaube, dass diese Manöver auf einem ganz anderen Wege dumme Gedanken verhindern:
> Sie zeigen, dass man Nordkorea als ernste Bedrohung einstuft. Und das ist wichtig für Nordkorea, denn deren gesamte Außen- und damit entscheidende Teile der Wirtschaftspolitik sind davon abhängig, dass sie ein gewisses Drohpotential haben. Wenn die USA sie offen als "lächerlich" einstufen würden, dann hätte das Regime genau zwei Optionen:
> a) Abdanken
> b) dafür sorgen, dass man gefährlicher erscheint. Z.B. mit Nuklearschlägen.



wieder Dito


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

Wie viele U-Boote hat Nord Korea eigentlich? Gibt es da Zahlen?


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

laut wiki 26 Diesel/elektrische Uboote 

Koreanische Volksarmee

die aber schon recht angegraut sind an sich sind DIesel/Elektrisch angetriebene Boote gar nicht so schlecht, da diese Antriebsart Vorteile gegenüber Atomgetrieben Ubooten bietet. 
Trotzdem sind die teile die Korea besitzt schlicht veraltet.

PS
Wenn ich mir so ansehe was die so haben, ist das meiste Grenzenlos veraltet zB T55 Panzer, die Mig 29/23 sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber ob die überhaupt noch fliegen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> laut wiki 26 Diesel/elektrische Uboote
> 
> Koreanische Volksarmee
> 
> ...


 
Nicht zu vergessen, das Waffen nur so "gut" sind, wie die der sie bedient 

Die Soldaten von NK würde ich mal eher weniger gut ausgebildet einstufen, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu den US-Soldaten. Vorallem die Piloten dort haben durch den Irak/Afghanistan, denke ich mal wesentlich mehr und vorallem wichtige Kampferfahrung, die den Nordkoreanischen Soldaten fehlt.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

Die Ausbildung würde ich nicht unterschätzen Nord und SüdKorea befinden sich eigentlich seit 50 Jahren im Krieg, die können bestimmt ihren Schrott bedienen, aber denn Irakern hat das auch nicht geholfen.

Die Amis würde ich nicht überschätzen, die mit dehnen die ich zu tun hatte, haben mich nicht wirklich beeindruckt 
viel ist halt auch Mythos,  Propaganda udn Median BlaBla.

Irgendwie erinnert mich das jetzt an Jessica Lynch


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

Die Amerikaner sind nach Afghanistan und Irak eher kriegsmüde. 
Da brauchst du schon ein paar Aufputschmittel  damit die US Soldaten mit Motivation dabei sind.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

Ach die Kriegen doch die US Piloten schon lange  gibt es da nicht schon seit dem 60ern das die Bomber Piloten unter Drogen fliegen, da war doch die vermutung das dies auch der häufige Grund für Friendly Fire ist.

aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> laut wiki 26 Diesel/elektrische Uboote
> 
> Koreanische Volksarmee
> 
> ...



Für den Küsteneinsatz haben sie noch eine ganze Reihe weiterer, neuerer.
List of active North Korean ships - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Wenn ich mir so ansehe was die so haben, ist das meiste Grenzenlos veraltet zB T55 Panzer, die Mig 29/23 sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber ob die überhaupt noch fliegen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


 
Mig23 und 29 sind aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied...




poiu schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung würde ich nicht unterschätzen Nord und SüdKorea befinden sich eigentlich seit 50 Jahren im Krieg, die können bestimmt ihren Schrott bedienen, aber denn Irakern hat das auch nicht geholfen.



Es gab in diesen 50 Jahren aber keine ernsthaften Kampfhandlungen. Möglich, dass sie die Bedienung beherrschen (glauben tue ich es nicht - im Vergleich zur technischen Ausrüstung ist die Armee riesig, da werden die Soldaten wohl durchwechseln müssen. Und rein volkswirtschaftlich ist auch mit einem erheblichen Anteil an Hilfsarbeit durch Soldaten zu rechnen)


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Die Ausbildung würde ich nicht unterschätzen Nord und SüdKorea befinden sich eigentlich seit 50 Jahren im Krieg, die können bestimmt ihren Schrott bedienen, aber denn Irakern hat das auch nicht geholfen.
> 
> Die Amis würde ich nicht überschätzen, die mit dehnen die ich zu tun hatte, haben mich nicht wirklich beeindruckt
> viel ist halt auch Mythos,  Propaganda udn Median BlaBla.
> ...


 
Dennoch Kampferfahrung die die Nordkoreaner nicht haben. Säcke schleppen bei Hilfsarbeiten zählt nicht dazu. 

Seit dem Koreakrieg in den 50ern gabs keine wirklichen Kriegshandlungen mehr zwischen den beiden. 

Und ein NK-Soldat in ner Mig ist nicht wirklich gefährlich im Vergleich zu einem kampferfahrenen US-Piloten in ner F-16 oder was auch immer. Üben kann man soviel man will, geübte Sachen im Gefecht einzusetzen ist was ganz anderes. 


Nichts desto trotz, ist die US-Armee immernoch die Schlagkräftigste und best ausgerüstete Armee der Welt und sie haben halt noch ne Menge Soldaten mit Kampferfahrung, was ein wirklich nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist.


Außerdem wird Propaganda von jedem Staat ausgeübt um die Moral der Menschen und Soldaten hoch zu halten. Schau dir Nordkorea an, schau dir deren Propagandavideos an. Die meisten Menschen in NK glauben den Videos bestimmt noch, gut was sollen sie auch anderes tun, die meisten haben ja nur das Staatliche Fernsehn als Informationsquelle.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2013)

Wenn es wieder eine größere Hungersnot in Nord Korea gibt sagt Kim wahrscheinlich seinem Volk dass die übrige Welt noch schlechter dran ist und aus Mangel an anderen Quellen glauben sie ihm dann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2013)

Nach allem, was wir wissen, sagt er, dass die restliche Welt daran schuld ist und nur er selbst noch schlimmeres hat verhindern können.


----------



## Shiny49 (8. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach regt sich unser Freund Super Kim zu Unrecht auf. Wenn er nunmal Nodkorea isoliert, und keine Verbündeten hat , ist es sein Selbstverschulden. Wenn Südkorea der U.S.A. erlaubt, ihr Waffen dort zu verwenden , darf Kim sich nicht drüber beschweren, ist ja sein Land. Außerdem fährt er ja selber immer sein Militär auf. Und wenn er meint, er müsste vorher noch mit dem Krieg drohen, umso weniger. Da ist wie mit Kindern die im Garten Spielen:

Der kleine Kim spielt in seinen Garten und baut in seinem Sandkasten eine Sandburg. Die sieht doof aus, und ist klein. Als er über den Zaun zum Nachbarjungen Südkorea rüberschaut, wird er neidisch, also krakehlt er rum und beleidigt ihn. Oh ! Südkorea bekommt Besuch von seinem Freund der U.S.A, welcher sogar in seinem Garten Spielen darf ! Oh... der kleine Kim möchte es ihnen verbieten und heult rum. Wen intressierts?- keinen ! Der Freund U.S.A bringt sogar nochmehr Spielzeuge mit.

Desweiteren sollte die U.S.A. eh schon so einiges da stationiert haben, da in Okinawa in Japan auch ein Militärstützpunkt ( 27.000 Mann stark) der Amerikaner ist, der eigentlich zur Verteidigung Taiwans vor den Chinesen dient, und gleichzeitig den Schutz Japans gewährleisten soll. Allerdings sind die Amis da auch nicht sonderlich beliebt


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

Hatte mal gehört das dort auch verbreitet wird das NK Alias Kim die Welt zwingt Hilflieferungen zu schicken 

@ruyven ja Mig 29 und 23 sind aber auch zwei unterschiedliche Flugzeugtypen mit unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiet. 

Aber beide haben das gleiche Problem, Ersatzteile und selbst wenn diese geliefert werden, FLugzeuge müssen alle Paar Jahr General Überholt werden

@Seefe 

Die USA haben schlagkräftige Truppenteile, aber die Große Masse ist ähnlich wie sonst auf der Welt nicht für dem Kampf sondern für Versorgung & Co

Deshalb sind solche angaben wie allgemeine Zahlen siehe  auch bei NK, nicht aussagekräftig.
Wie ihr selbst sagt die meisten Schleppen Säcke XD

bezüglich US Piloten Ausbildung

Die USA Lernen ihre Piloten an Sovietischen Maschinen, Area 51  

wenn ich mich richtig erinere haben die damit im Korea Krieg angefangen, weil die dort ziemliche Probleme mit dem MIG hatten.

DIe ersten MIG hat glaube ich der Mosad besorgt, einige stammen zB vn Überläufern, nach dem zusammenbruch der UDSSR war es deutlich einfacher  welche auf dem freien Markt zu bekommen

Nach der Ausbildung haben die die NK abgeschossen wie Tontauben, die Russen haben gelacht und sich Lustig gemacht, hatten aber dann die Selben Probleme 

Seitdem versuchen die USA immer Fremdflugzeuge zu ergattern und bilden ihre besten daran aus, also Katz & Maus spiele


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Hatte mal gehört das dort auch verbreitet wird das NK Alias Kim die Welt zwingt Hilflieferungen zu schicken
> 
> @ruyven ja Mig 29 und 23 sind aber auch zwei unterschiedliche Flugzeugtypen mit unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiet.
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht eine Quelle zu den Ausbildungen?  Außerdem glaube ich nicht das sie sie nur in Area 51 ausbilden, dort wird außerdem eher getestet. 

Außerdem interessiert nicht was im Koreakrieg war, da alle Piloten aus dieser Zeit eh nicht mehr im Dienst sind. 

Außerdem haben die USA nicht nur Schlagkräftige Truppenteile, sondern genau so das modernste Equiptment was es momentan gibt, also erzähl mir nicht die NK Soldaten seien auf Niveau der US-Soldaten . Vorallem hat deren obester Stab auch nicht unbedingt das nötige know-how, außer vielleicht paar alte Generäle die noch im Koreakrieg dabei waren (nur danken die langsam auch ab). 

Jedoch zieht sich die Linie bei der US-Armee von unten nach oben durch mit Kampferfahrenen Soldaten die wesentlich besser ausgebildet sein müssen, als die von NK, vorallem da es eine Sache des Geldes ist. 

Und Kampferfahrung ist mAn das wertvollste was ein Soldat haben kann!


Achja und auf Masse kommts erst garnicht an


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

Quelle musste ich nachsehen, war mal eine Doku auf glaube Arte, ist jetzt alles aus dem Gedächtnis.

Damals war Area 51 Ideal weil riesiges Areal, ich glaube die Einheit wurde verlegt als das nicht mehr so TOP Secret war  

Ich suche mal nach einer Quelle.



> Außerdem haben die USA nicht nur Schlagkräftige Truppenteile, sondern genau so das modernste Equiptment was es momentan gibt, also erzähl mir nicht die NK Soldaten seien auf Niveau der US-Soldaten



da hast mich missverstanden  ich hab allgemein gesprochen, du hast aktive Truppenteile die kampferfahren sind bzw gut ausgebildet sind und dann hast du Truppenteile die im Büro sitzten oder LKW fahren...

Diese hast du in jeder Armee, deshalb sind allgemeine aussagen über Truppenstärken schlicht fürn Popo, da die Verhältnisse von Land zu Land schwanken und es aum zahlen dazu gibt.

Rest Dito, wobei man sagen muss das die USA aktuell mit ihrem aktiven Truppen wirklich wohl ausgelastet sind, neben Afganistan und Irak können die sich wohl keinen größeren Konflikt mehr leisten, würde Finanziell wohl auch ein Problem werden.


----------



## Shiny49 (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Quelle musste ich nachsehen, war mal eine Doku auf glaube Arte, ist jetzt alles aus dem Gedächtnis.
> 
> Damals war Area 51 Ideal weil riesiges Areal, ich glaube die Einheit wurde verlegt als das nicht mehr so TOP Secret war
> 
> ...


 Die US Soldaten und der Stützpunkt auf Okinawa werden von den Japanern aufgrund von "Symphathie" bezahlt.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

steht sogar bei wiki 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51#Erprobung_von_Beuteflugzeugen

@Shiny49

??? was meinst die Basis dort, ja die AMis sind dort seit dem 2 WK stationiert, und?

verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst, das dies Eingreiftruppen für möglichen Koreakrieg sind?

In Ramstein hast du auch US Truppen, was das für Truppenteile sind lässt sich aber aus dem Standort nicht ableiten.


----------



## Shiny49 (8. April 2013)

Die Truppen auf Okinawa sind gegen die kommunistische Bedrohung dort stationiert. Gegen Russland, Vietnam, China und auch Nordkorea. Sie ist zudem auch der Schlüsselpunkt der U.S. Strietkräfte in dem Gebiet.


----------



## poiu (8. April 2013)

USPACOM wird aber von Hawaii aus koordiniert wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, im Endeffekt hast du auf Okinawa  die Luftwaffe Stationiert ( bitte korrigieren falls ich mich irre)


----------



## Seeefe (8. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> steht sogar bei wiki
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_51#Erprobung_von_Beuteflugzeugen
> 
> ...


 
Welches Land guckt sich nichts vom Gegner ab? 


US-Soldat sind zum einen in Deutschland stationiert da,

-noch in (mir fällt der Fliegerhorst grad nicht ein ) US-Atomwaffen lagern. 
- und wegen den guten Beziehungen zwischen der BDR und den USA zur Verteidigung Deutschlands. 


Aber ich glaube wir schweifen langsam vom eigentlichen Thema des Threads ab


----------



## Ultramarinrot (8. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist nen kurzer Krieg möglichst ohne viele Verluste, bei dem die US Armee das Schweinchen aus seinem Loch zieht und wegschafft das beste für die Nordkoreanische Bevölkerung. Ist nur die Frage wie die die Freiheit verkraften nachdem sie so lange aufs übelste manipuliert worden sind.
Aber gut anders wird man das Schweinchen wohl nicht los, freiwillig geht der sicher nicht...


----------



## poiu (9. April 2013)

in welchen Loch die wohl Kim und Co finden 

Krieg ist nie ohne Verluste möglich, zuerst ist immer die Bevölkerung betroffen  in fall NK kann man wahrscheinlich (religiöse) Fanatiker auschließen aber das größte Problem ist " was ist danach"

Regime hin oder her, aber aktuell läuft das dort mehr oder weniger ( wir wissen nichts aus unabhängiger Quelle) 
du hast einen Korrupten Apparat wenn du denn Wegbombst heißt das nicht automatisch das es danach besser wird, man hinterlässt nicht nur ein Machtvakuum, sonder die einfachsten Dinge brechen zusammen, siehe Irak.

Siehe ehemalige DDR, ohne Krieg und selbst nach zwanzig Jahren haben wir noch immer Gesellschaftliche Probleme, die Frage ist hat SüdKorea das Interesse da aktiv zu werden, oder eher ein Interesse an Status Quo?

Man müsste da viel Initiative und sehr viel Geld einbringen ( siehe BRD nach zweiten Weltkrieg) dh China, SüdKorea, USA ... müssten da aktiv werden. 

*böse* aber da in NK kein Öl oder andere Quellen herumliegen, dürfte das Interesse eher gering ausfallen und zwar auf allen seiten, ja böses Kapitalistisches Denken aber ich behaupte mal das meine Aussage nicht so unwahrscheinlich ist.

PS einzig wenn die da unten vollkommen ausflippen, könnte ich mir ein schneles eingreifen vorstellen, nur bezweifle ich das es auf anhieb der Bevölkerung besser gehen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

Diktatoren sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen aber den Kim von Kill halte ich für gefährlich. Egal ob von den Militärmumien angestachelt oder aus Eigenantrieb


----------



## Shiny49 (9. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> in welchen Loch die wohl Kim und Co finden
> 
> Krieg ist nie ohne Verluste möglich, zuerst ist immer die Bevölkerung betroffen  in fall NK kann man wahrscheinlich (religiöse) Fanatiker auschließen aber das größte Problem ist " was ist danach"
> 
> ...


 

Ich würde Nordkorea an Südkorea angliedern, aber die Mauer erstmal noch lassen , sonst hat man sofort ein extremes Süd-Nord-Gefälle weil der Südenüberquillt. Man sollte bedenken , dass viele Nordkoreaner am Existenzminimum leben ( besser gesagt drunter) und man viele Soldaten hat. man könnte aus Südkorea dann die Versorgung sicherstellen, währned man in Nordkorea etwas aufbaut. Danach kann man dann die Mauer runtereißen und es gibt einfach nurnoch Korea. Ein Land mit einer Wirtschaft wie Südkorea kann sich eine Angliederung leisten. Die Bevölkerung zu schulen wird wohl eher das Problem, da noch veile verblendet sind , beziehungsweise einfach nicht wissen was wahr und was falsch ist, da sie isoliert waren. Ist natürlich einfacher gesagt als getan.


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich würde Nordkorea an Südkorea angliedern, aber die Mauer erstmal noch lassen , sonst hat man sofort ein extremes Süd-Nord-Gefälle weil der Südenüberquillt. Man sollte bedenken , dass viele Nordkoreaner am Existenzminimum leben ( besser gesagt drunter) und man viele Soldaten hat. man könnte aus Südkorea dann die Versorgung sicherstellen, währned man in Nordkorea etwas aufbaut. Danach kann man dann die Mauer runtereißen und es gibt einfach nurnoch Korea. Ein Land mit einer Wirtschaft wie Südkorea kann sich eine Angliederung leisten. Die Bevölkerung zu schulen wird wohl eher das Problem, da noch veile verblendet sind , beziehungsweise einfach nicht wissen was wahr und was falsch ist, da sie isoliert waren. Ist natürlich einfacher gesagt als getan.



Das wird aber sehr schwer, bei BRD und DDR wars ja meht glück als verstand das alles sogut lief mit der wiedervereinigung. 
Dann gibts noch die frage ob SK überhaupt eine verbindujgcmit NK zustimmen würde und möchte. dann ob NK es will, jahrelange propaganda bekommst du nie mehr ganz aus den köpfen und viele sehen SK auch als feind an.


----------



## Painkiller (9. April 2013)

Die Japaner haben zwei Patriot System in Tokio stationiert:
Abwehrraketen sollen Tokio schützen - Drohungen aus Nordkorea - N24.de

Dazu noch zwei weitere in der Umgebung. 

Alle Batterien haben den Befehl, Nordkoreanische Raketen abzufangen.


----------



## AviAss (9. April 2013)

zur radioaktivität,

ja sie geht um die gesammte erde, sagen wir mal es gibt alphatierchen, betatierchen und ganz dolle gammaaaaaaatierchen.

nun alpha hatn problem sich innerhalb von 100-200km überall hängen zu bleiben, lässt aber gern alles und jeden mutieren!

die betatierchen, sind flink und können viel weiter umherhischen, lassen mutieren (zerstören zellen) und können selbst bei blei, einem unseren dicksten masse betehendem material, sich nur zeitlich abbremsen.

jahaaa und die gammaaaaatierchen erst, die sknd mal so richtig fiess schissen ungehindert von schwerkraft, zeit und material durch jede zelle und zerstören diese.

hinzu kommt, die strahlungstieren A/B/G vergehen nicht, sie bleiben.

Es Gibt Nichts absolut garnichts, nada, nothing versteht ihr das?? also wirklich, sowas von total keine möglichkeit. die strahlung weg zu bekommen (sie verteilt sich eher über jahrhunderte ausreichend für leben). 

wenn also, ein möchtegernmutierendes muttersöhnchen kind, welches sich erst kürzlich über die grenzenlosigkeit der vielfalt auf der erde erfreut und meint nun jedem seinen lolli klauen zu wollen. dann bitte ich nur drum, lasst uns alle den roten knopf drücken, damit nicht unsere kindeskinder langsam unter unseren gehabe jämmerlich draufgehen zu müssen!

an die politik, seid fair, nur einmal wenns hart auf hart kommt, direkt, schnell sofort für jeden erklärend, sagt es gehe zu ende. für jeden anderen, der erst damit rechnet seinem lügen nachm tod zu erlegen, fang bitte an, langsam zu sterben und bekomm alles mit.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. April 2013)

Ach sieh mal nicht so schwarz. 

Es ist überhaupt nicht sicher, dass NK Atomwaffen besitzt. Und wenn doch, sind es sehr wenige und schwache. (Nicht das dass gut wäre)
Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass USA und Russland sich gegenseitig hunderte Atomwaffen an den Kopf schmeißen.

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass NK wirklich einen Nukleargkrieg anfängt.
Davon abgesehen das sie davon ausgehen müssen, dass ihre mittelmäßigen Rakten gleich abgefangen werden, müssen die doch Angst davor haben, dass sich jemand im falle eines Erfolgs denkt: "Gleiches mit gleichem" und ganz NK plättet. (Was der schlimmste Fall wäre)



Wie kommst du überhaupt auf die "Wirkungsbereiche" der Strahlung?

Alphateilchen haben normalerweise eine Reichweite von ca 10cm und lassen sich durch ein Blatt Papier bereits abhalten. Wirklich gefählich ist das nur, wenn man es aufnimmt. (verschlucken, einatmen) Die Verbreitung hängt stark vom Wetter ab.

Betateilchen lassen sich auch mit ein paar mm Blech abschirmen. (Ist zwar nicht ganz das Ende vom Lied, den Rest darfst du dir aber selbst bei Wikipedia durchlesen.)

Genauso kann Gammastrahlung nicht "durch jedes Materieal schießen".
Auch wenn sie aufgrund der Tatsache dass das im Gegensatz zu Alpha und Betastrahlung keine teilchen- sondern eine elektromagnetische Strahlung ist, lässt sie sich mit ausreichend dickem Blei recht gut abschirmen.


----------



## AviAss (9. April 2013)

also hab auch noch bücher über atomare ecplosionen und beispiele von der gedchichte und auswirkungen. deins ist wohl wahr, aber nicht auf eine explosion bezogen einer atomaren explosion, gamma lässt sich keineswegs abschirmen. und bisweilen hab ich langsam den verdacht, wie im film stirb langsam 5 wo gas mittels radioaktivität eingesetzt wird, dies alles zu verharmlosen. und mittel aufzuzählen die es nicht gibt,

huh.. denkt euch bitte die grammatikalische und rechtschreib- richtige form..


----------



## totovo (9. April 2013)

Es lassen sich sowohl Alpha-, Bata- als auch Gammastrahlen sehr gut abfangen. Wobei nur Alpha- und Betastrahlung Teilchenstrahlungen sind. Gamma ist eine elektromagnetische Strahlung, genau wie Licht oder Röntgenstrahlung. Und Röntgenstrahlung kannst du auch mit Bleischürzen fast 100 prozentig abschirmen. Gamma ebenfalls, auch wenn hier die Bleischicht dicker sein muss da Gamma energiereicher ist als Röntgen 

Es ist übrigens für die Schädlichkeit dieser Strahlungsarten völlig unerheblich, ob sie bei einer Explossion freigesetzt werden oder anderweitig. Im Übrigen entsteht ständig auch natürlich Alpha-, Beta-, und Gammastrahlung. Immer wenn ein Element zerfällt, nämlich. Das einzige was eine Explossion mit sich bringt ist die schnellere Verbreitung.


----------



## poiu (9. April 2013)

Gammastrahlung kannst du nicht 100%ig abschirmen

Gammastrahlung


hier das Video Interview ist sehenswert

Nordkorea: Eine kalkulierte Eskalation | tagesschau.de


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Es lassen sich sowohl Alpha-, Bata- als auch Gammastrahlen sehr gut abfangen. Wobei nur Alpha- und Betastrahlung Teilchenstrahlungen sind. Gamma ist eine elektromagnetische Strahlung, genau wie Licht oder Röntgenstrahlung. Und Röntgenstrahlung kannst du auch mit Bleischürzen fast 100 prozentig abschirmen. Gamma ebenfalls, auch wenn hier die Bleischicht dicker sein muss da Gamma energiereicher ist als Röntgen
> 
> Es ist übrigens für die Schädlichkeit dieser Strahlungsarten völlig unerheblich, ob sie bei einer Explossion freigesetzt werden oder anderweitig. Im Übrigen entsteht ständig auch natürlich Alpha-, Beta-, und Gammastrahlung. Immer wenn ein Element zerfällt, nämlich. Das einzige was eine Explossion mit sich bringt ist die schnellere Verbreitung.



Wann zerfällt in der Natur den ein Element mit der gleichen freigesetzten Energie, wie bei einer vom Menschen verursachten Spaltung? 

An sich tötet eine Atombombe ja auch nicht mit der Strahlung, sondern mit der erzeugten Energie und damit mit der Hitze die ja den großteil der Menschen sofot töten, je nähre man an der Explosionsstelle ist.


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. April 2013)

Es müsste eigentlich egal sein, wieso ein Materieal zerfällt, die freiwerdende Energie ist immer die gleiche. (Denk ich mir gerade, hab keinen Beweis, müsste theoretisch so sein.)

Es zerfällt jede Menge radioaktives Material ganz natürlich. Jeden Tag. Auch Uran und Plutonium. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass es nie so viel gleichzeitig auf einem Haufen ist.
Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum die Erde noch nicht ausgekühlt ist.

(Da fällt mir gerade auf, wenn man mit Erdwärme seine Bude heizt, heizt man ja eigentlich auch (zumindest teilweise) mit der verhassten Kernkraft.  Muss ich der nächsten öko-fritze mal unter die Nase binden. )

Eine Fusion gibt es afiak auf der Erde nicht natürlich. Als nur durch Wasserstoffbomben.


Und ja, bei Atombomben gehts nicht um die Strahlung, sondern um die bei der Explosion freigesetzte Energie.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> Gammastrahlung kannst du nicht 100%ig abschirmen
> 
> Gammastrahlung
> 
> ...




Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "fast 100%" war etwas unglücklich formuliert... war in der Aussage zur Röntgenstrahlung versteckt 

Aber sie lässt sich ziemlich weit reduzieren 




Seeefe schrieb:


> Wann zerfällt in der Natur den ein Element mit der gleichen freigesetzten Energie, wie bei einer vom Menschen verursachten Spaltung?
> 
> An sich tötet eine Atombombe ja auch nicht mit der Strahlung, sondern mit der erzeugten Energie und damit mit der Hitze die ja den großteil der Menschen sofot töten, je nähre man an der Explosionsstelle ist.



habe ich ja nicht behauptet, nur, dass diese Prozesse auch in der Natur ablaufen. Nicht in diesem Umfang, aber sie tun es. Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass man immer dieser Strahlung ausgesetzt ist und man diese nicht als "dunkle, unbekannte Macht" hinstellen sollte.


Die Druckwelle ist nich zu vernachlässigen, genau wie die Strahlung, die in der freigesetzten Menge und UNGESCHÜTZT natürlich sofort töten kann


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Aber sie lässt sich ziemlich weit reduzieren



Das ist aber aufwändig und damit teuer. 
Staaten tun sich schwer damit für Schutz Geld auszugeben. Privaten Unternehmen sträuben sich noch viel mehr davon.



totovo schrieb:


> habe ich ja nicht behauptet, nur, dass diese Prozesse auch in der Natur ablaufen. Nicht in diesem Umfang, aber sie tun es. Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass man immer dieser Strahlung ausgesetzt ist und man diese nicht als "dunkle, unbekannte Macht" hinstellen sollte.



Die natürliche Strahlung hat letztendlich dazu geführt dass sich auf der Erde eine Art entwickelt hat die in der Lage ist das Atom zu kontrollieren -- oder eben eher nicht zu kontrollieren. 



totovo schrieb:


> Die Druckwelle ist nich zu vernachlässigen, genau wie die Strahlung, die in der freigesetzten Menge und UNGESCHÜTZT natürlich sofort töten kann



Druckwelle und Hitze. Die Strahlung tötet ja nicht sofort. Zumindest nicht in der Art wie das die Druckwelle und die Hitze machen.
Aber die Strahlung wirkt eben sehr viel länger.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber aufwändig und damit teuer.
> Staaten tun sich schwer damit für Schutz Geld auszugeben. Privaten Unternehmen sträuben sich noch viel mehr davon.



Das stand ja nicht zur Debatte 





> Die natürliche Strahlung hat letztendlich dazu geführt dass sich auf der Erde eine Art entwickelt hat die in der Lage ist das Atom zu kontrollieren -- oder eben eher nicht zu kontrollieren.



Jap, eben 





> Druckwelle und Hitze. Die Strahlung tötet ja nicht sofort. Zumindest nicht in der Art wie das die Druckwelle und die Hitze machen.
> Aber die Strahlung wirkt eben sehr viel länger.



Wenn die Dosis hoch genug ist, was bei einer Atombombe in nicht all zu großer Entfernung der Fall sein sollte, kannst du sofort auch nur durch die Strahlung sterben.
So ab ca. 60-80 Sievert


----------



## poiu (9. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch "fast 100%" war etwas unglücklich formuliert... war in der Aussage zur Röntgenstrahlung versteckt
> 
> Aber sie lässt sich ziemlich weit reduzieren



ja man kann dieses auf zulässige Strahlungswerte reduzieren, aber dafür brauchst Stahlbeton usw. außerdem ist die strahlung das geringste Problem siehe Fukusihma und Tschernobyl


----------



## Seeefe (9. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Das stand ja nicht zur Debatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du aber so nah an einer dran bist, dann bist erst verstrahlt, dann verbrannt und zu guter letzt durch die Luft gewirbelt.


----------



## totovo (9. April 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn du aber so nah an einer dran bist, dann bist erst verstrahlt, dann verbrannt und zu guter letzt durch die Luft gewirbelt.


 
Du stirbst auf jeden Fall. Wie sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

totovo schrieb:


> Wenn die Dosis hoch genug ist, was bei einer Atombombe in nicht all zu großer Entfernung der Fall sein sollte, kannst du sofort auch nur durch die Strahlung sterben.
> So ab ca. 60-80 Sievert


 
Keine Frage aber die Druckwelle und die Hitze reichen weiter.
Dafür hält sich die Strahlung länger.
Im Bikini Atoll würde ich kein Ferienhotel aufmachen wollen auch wenn jeder sagt dass es dort inzwischen ungefährlich ist.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ja man kann dieses auf zulässige Strahlungswerte reduzieren, aber dafür brauchst Stahlbeton usw. außerdem ist die strahlung das geringste Problem siehe Fukusihma und Tschernobyl


 
Wieso ist da die Strahlung das geringste Problem ? Klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Wieso ist da die Strahlung das geringste Problem ? Klär mich bitte auf.


 Evtl. meint er die Langzeitfolgen oder den wirtschaftlichen Schaden oder den Schaden an der Umwelt. (radioaktiver Regen)


----------



## poiu (10. April 2013)

Die direkte tödliche Strahlungsdosis klingt ab, aber das Problem ist der verseuchte Boden & Co
wer es nicht glaubt kann gerne nach Tschernobyl ziehen 

Der wirtschaftliche schaden wäre Global zu spüren, erinnert ihr euch noch an die Flutkatastrophe und ihre folgen und dabei waren nur einige Zulieferer betroffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Bikini Atoll würde ich kein Ferienhotel aufmachen wollen auch wenn jeder sagt dass es dort inzwischen ungefährlich ist.



Aber man hätte gute Prospektwerbung, allzeit nur strahlende Gäste 

Naja im gewissen Masse scheint man dort wohl wieder leben zu können, aber mehr wie ein paar Stunden?

Kim Kill würde ich alles zutrauen, auch wenn der Gewinn nur kurzzeitig vorhanden wäre. Man kann nur hoffen das die Einsicht gewinnt oder man ihn schneller unterpflügt wie er Piep sagen kann


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

Ich wundere mich ja bis heute, das ihn noch keine andere Nation still und heimlich beseitigt hat.


----------



## Shiny49 (10. April 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja bis heute, das ihn noch keine andere Nation still und heimlich beseitigt hat.


 Joa.. Schießt ja auch der nächste Kim ausm Boden. Man braucht ja nen Bösewicht in der Welt. So nen kleiner Clown in Asien mit nen paar Bömbchen ist da genau richtig.


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja bis heute, das ihn noch keine andere Nation still und heimlich beseitigt hat.


 
die Chinesen haben da garantiert die Hand drauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2013)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach regt sich unser Freund Super Kim zu Unrecht auf. Wenn er nunmal Nodkorea isoliert, und keine Verbündeten hat , ist es sein Selbstverschulden. Wenn Südkorea der U.S.A. erlaubt, ihr Waffen dort zu verwenden , darf Kim sich nicht drüber beschweren, ist ja sein Land. Außerdem fährt er ja selber immer sein Militär auf. Und wenn er meint, er müsste vorher noch mit dem Krieg drohen, umso weniger. Da ist wie mit Kindern die im Garten Spielen:
> 
> Der kleine Kim spielt in seinen Garten und baut in seinem Sandkasten eine Sandburg. Die sieht doof aus, und ist klein. Als er über den Zaun zum Nachbarjungen Südkorea rüberschaut, wird er neidisch, also krakehlt er rum und beleidigt ihn. Oh ! Südkorea bekommt Besuch von seinem Freund der U.S.A, welcher sogar in seinem Garten Spielen darf ! Oh... der kleine Kim möchte es ihnen verbieten und heult rum. Wen intressierts?- keinen ! Der Freund U.S.A bringt sogar nochmehr Spielzeuge mit.



Das Problem Nordkoreas ist nicht die "Sandburg" der anderen, sondern dass die anderen allen in ihrem Garten verbieten, Sand und dekorative Muscheln mit Nordkorea zu tauschen...




Seeefe schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Quelle zu den Ausbildungen?  Außerdem glaube ich nicht das sie sie nur in Area 51 ausbilden, dort wird außerdem eher getestet.



N24 hat dazu derzeit ne "Doku" in der Endlosschleife, die ÖR senden auch ab und zu eine (deutlich gehaltvollere). Dreht sich aber ausschließlich um ein altes Projekt aus den 60ern/70ern - mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass die USA je eine MiG >23 betrieben hätten. Wozu auch? Sowas macht man heutzutage im Simulator.



> Außerdem haben die USA nicht nur Schlagkräftige Truppenteile, sondern genau so das modernste Equiptment was es momentan gibt, also erzähl mir nicht die NK Soldaten seien auf Niveau der US-Soldaten



Im Bodenkrieg könnte das von der Ausrüstung her durchaus hinkommen. Das schwere Gerät der USA ist nicht sonderlich gut für Kämpfe im Gebirge geeignet, selbst das verbündete Südkorea hat mittlerweile nahezu alle US-Fahrzeuge im eigenen Arsenal gegen Eigenbauten ersetzt. In Sachen Infanterie ist dagegen auch Nordkorea "modern" genug, schließlich halten sich die Entwicklungen allgemein sehr in Grenzen. Aber: Die Ausbildung ist eben das a und o.
Wobei auch hier ein Gleichstand bei den Bodentruppen möglich wäre. Die Nordkoreaner mögen insgesamt schlechter ausgebildet sein, aber sie kennen das Gelände wesentlich besser. Und durch die schiere Masse können sie es verschmerzen, wenn die Generäle zu blöd sind, die Truppen optimal zu positionieren.

In sofern sollte man imho alle "mal schnell erobern" Pläne vergessen. Es ist sicherlich leicht, die nordkoreanische Luftwaffe zu besiegen und die Marine ist auch nicht viel besser. Aber das Land tatsächlich zu erobern ist schon einmal gründlich gescheitert und ein zweiter Versuch wäre zumindest sehr opferreich.




poiu schrieb:


> in fall NK kann man wahrscheinlich (religiöse) Fanatiker auschließen aber das größte Problem ist " was ist danach"



Abgesehen davon, dass der Führerkult in Nordkorea nicht mehr soweit von einer Religion weg ist, macht es keinen großen Unterschied, ob man es mit religiösem oder politischem Extremismus zu tun hat. Und der durchschnittliche Nordkoreaner ist mit Sicherheit wesentlich gründlicher indoktriniert, als der durchschnittliche Iraker.




Shiny49 schrieb:


> Ich würde Nordkorea an Südkorea angliedern, aber die Mauer erstmal noch lassen , sonst hat man sofort ein extremes Süd-Nord-Gefälle weil der Südenüberquillt. Man sollte bedenken , dass viele Nordkoreaner am Existenzminimum leben ( besser gesagt drunter) und man viele Soldaten hat. man könnte aus Südkorea dann die Versorgung sicherstellen, währned man in Nordkorea etwas aufbaut. Danach kann man dann die Mauer runtereißen und es gibt einfach nurnoch Korea.



Du willst also 2-3-4 Jahrzehnte als Besatzungsmacht auftreten, die einer Hälfte der Bevölkerung unterdrückt und danach ist dann alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen?




john201050 schrieb:


> (Da fällt mir gerade auf, wenn man mit Erdwärme seine Bude heizt, heizt man ja eigentlich auch (zumindest teilweise) mit der verhassten Kernkraft.  Muss ich der nächsten öko-fritze mal unter die Nase binden. )



Und Solar & Windkraft basieren auf Fusionsenergie.
Aber weist du, was noch absurder ist: Es gibt Leute, die leben auf einem Fissionkraftwerk unter dem größten Fusionsreaktor im Umkreis einiger Lichtjahre und meinen, sie müssten AKWs bauen, weil sie sonst nicht genug Energie hätten


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> N24 hat dazu derzeit ne "Doku" in der Endlosschleife



N24 und die Dokus. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Bodenkrieg könnte das von der Ausrüstung her durchaus hinkommen. Das schwere Gerät der USA ist nicht sonderlich gut für Kämpfe im Gebirge geeignet, selbst das verbündete Südkorea hat mittlerweile nahezu alle US-Fahrzeuge im eigenen Arsenal gegen Eigenbauten ersetzt. In Sachen Infanterie ist dagegen auch Nordkorea "modern" genug, schließlich halten sich die Entwicklungen allgemein sehr in Grenzen. Aber: Die Ausbildung ist eben das a und o.
> Wobei auch hier ein Gleichstand bei den Bodentruppen möglich wäre. Die Nordkoreaner mögen insgesamt schlechter ausgebildet sein, aber sie kennen das Gelände wesentlich besser. Und durch die schiere Masse können sie es verschmerzen, wenn die Generäle zu blöd sind, die Truppen optimal zu positionieren.



In sofern sollte man imho alle "mal schnell erobern" Pläne vergessen. Es ist sicherlich leicht, die nordkoreanische Luftwaffe zu besiegen und die Marine ist auch nicht viel besser. Aber das Land tatsächlich zu erobern ist schon einmal gründlich gescheitert und ein zweiter Versuch wäre zumindest sehr opferreich.

Schnell erobern musst du ja auch nicht.
Es reicht wenn die USA und die Verbündeten die Marine und die Luftwaffe zerschlägt. Die "Bodentruppen" der Nord Koreaner haben dann meiner Meinung nach schneller die Hosen voll als du denkst.
Natürlich gibt es immer Soldaten die absolut loyal sind aber wenn du erst mal mitbekommst wie Truppenteile von "den Feiden" weggeplättet werden wirst du schnell anderer Meinung sein und dich fragen was du hier eigentlich machst.
Sinnvoller ist es schnell die Führung zu eliminieren bzw. abzusetzen. Und das kannst du mit den üblichen Drohnenangriffen machen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Evtl. meint er die Langzeitfolgen oder den wirtschaftlichen Schaden oder den Schaden an der Umwelt. (radioaktiver Regen)



So dachte ich es mir auch, aber so wie er das geschrieben hat, kam es für mich so rüber, als würde er die Strahlung und die damit verbundenen Schäden über Jahrzehnte hinweg als geringeres Problem ansehen als ... 

Ich hätte nun gerne das schwerwiegendere Problem gewusst


----------



## Ich 15 (11. April 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich ja bis heute, das ihn noch keine andere Nation still und heimlich beseitigt hat.


 Ich würde sagen das ihn dir Nordkoreaner doch mehr verehren als der Westen zugeben würde. Das würde sofort ein Krieg auslösen um seinen Tod zu rächen. 

Persöhnlich habe nicht die geringst Angst vor einen möglichen Krieg in Korea. Sollen die Länder sich doch die Köpfe einschlage und den Streit ein für alle mal klären.(möge der bessere gewinnen)


----------



## aloha84 (11. April 2013)

Mal sehen ob "Falcon 4.0" doch noch zur Realität wird.


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2013)

> Ich würde sagen das ihn dir Nordkoreaner doch mehr verehren als der  Westen zugeben würde. Das würde sofort ein Krieg auslösen um seinen Tod  zu rächen.


Man könnte es ja wie einen Unfall aussehen lassen. Ungefähr so wie in "The Mechanic"


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. April 2013)

Da riechen selbst die Nordkoreaner den Braten und mit gefälschten "Beweisen" für einen Mord hätten die auch sofort nen Grund gegen den Westen vorzugehen.


----------



## LeChiffre95 (11. April 2013)

> mit gefälschten "Beweisen" für einen Mord hätten die auch sofort nen Grund gegen den Westen vorzugehen.


Außer man schafft es, einen eigenen Mann zum Diktator zu machen indem man einem General hilft, der Reformen will (natürlich meine ich mit Reformen nicht Reformen, sondern Reförmchen, mehr kann man wohl nicht erwarten).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. April 2013)

Ich glaube das System dort ist viel zu sehr auf eine Familie geprägt, um einen anderen zum Führer zu erheben.
Die Familie hat sicher genügend verbündete und Absicherungen um einen Machtwechsel zu verhindert, ist am ehesten mit der Partei in China zu vergleichen, da gibt es auch keine Alternative, obwohl China gegen NordKorea Fortschrittlich und Demokratisch aussieht.
Man darf nicht vergessen das wir hier über ein Diktatorisches Regime reden, das Nazi Regime war im Vergleich dagegen schon fast Reformwillig einzustufen, und hätte einen Machtwechsel eher verkraftet bzw akzeptiert.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Man könnte es ja wie einen Unfall aussehen lassen. Ungefähr so wie in "The Mechanic"


 
Wenn Kim eine Hand voll Doppelgänger hat brauchst du aber eine Menge "Unfälle".


----------



## LeChiffre95 (11. April 2013)

> das Nazi Regime war im Vergleich dagegen schon fast Reformwillig einzustufen, und hätte einen Machtwechsel eher verkraftet bzw akzeptiert.


Dazu würde ich dir meine Meinung sagen, aber dann kommen wir völlig vom Thema ab


----------



## Seeefe (11. April 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5176128 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das System dort ist viel zu sehr auf eine Familie geprägt, um einen anderen zum Führer zu erheben.
> Die Familie hat sicher genügend verbündete und Absicherungen um einen Machtwechsel zu verhindert, ist am ehesten mit der Partei in China zu vergleichen, da gibt es auch keine Alternative, obwohl China gegen NordKorea Fortschrittlich und Demokratisch aussieht.
> Man darf nicht vergessen das wir hier über ein Diktatorisches Regime reden, das Nazi Regime war im Vergleich dagegen schon fast Reformwillig einzustufen, und hätte einen Machtwechsel eher verkraftet bzw akzeptiert.


 
Ist es auch. Kims Großvater hat NK neu aufgebaut, sein Vater hats weitergeführt und die große Armee aufgestellt und nu ist der kleine an der Reihe. Es ist eine Familiendynastie. 
Einige Experten glauben ja: Sein Großvater baute das Land auf, sein Vater die Armee und nun soll der junge Kim mit der Armee SK erobern. 

China ist auch im Vergleich zu NK nicht demokratisch, denn wie du selbst geschrieben hast, gibts dort auch nur eine Partei die alles "freie" unterdrückt und seit beginn des Kommunismuses in China an der Macht steht, sowas ist =0 demokratisch. 

Und das NS-Regime war nach dem Wahlsieg, weder Reformwillig noch hätte es einen Machtwechsel verkraftet, also nachdem Adolf Kanzler wurde und alles im Staate verändert hat und Gleichgeschaltet wurde. Das hätte sich Hitler niemals kampflos nehmen lassen.
Davor warens ja Demokratische Wahlen. 
Aber ich stimme LeChiffre95 zu, damit schweifen wir deutlich vom Thema ab nur wollte ich das nicht ohne ein kurzes Kommentar stehen lassen


----------



## LeChiffre95 (11. April 2013)

hab gerade das hier gelesen Nordkorea : Kim Jong-uns Triumph über die Rüstungskontrolle - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - DIE WELT, klingt für mich sinnvoll aber in letzter Zeit scheint jeder der schreiben kann eine Hypothese zu haben, was NK vor hat


----------



## totovo (12. April 2013)

LeChiffre95 schrieb:


> hab gerade das hier gelesen Nordkorea : Kim Jong-uns Triumph über die Rüstungskontrolle - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - DIE WELT, klingt für mich sinnvoll aber in letzter Zeit scheint jeder der schreiben kann eine Hypothese zu haben, was NK vor hat


 

Naja, dieser Text ist gespickt von rein provokativen Thesen. Teilweise so nicht zu unterstreichen. Und wie der Autor von NK auf den Iran schließt, ist für mich gar nicht schlüssig. Das kann und darf man nicht gleich betrachten.


----------



## poiu (12. April 2013)

schon mal Nordkoreanische Kampfstiefel gesehen? 

http://i47.tinypic.com/1934ht.jpg

wahrscheinlich haben die unmengen davon auf Lager, alle von Kim Jong-il


----------



## maxmueller92 (12. April 2013)

Find ich nicht schlecht, nur den Rest  etwas freizügiger noch und der Feind braucht ein paar sekunden länger zum feuern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schnell erobern musst du ja auch nicht.



Wurde aber von einigen als "humane" Lösung vorgeschlagen.



> Es reicht wenn die USA und die Verbündeten die Marine und die Luftwaffe zerschlägt. Die "Bodentruppen" der Nord Koreaner haben dann meiner Meinung nach schneller die Hosen voll als du denkst.
> Natürlich gibt es immer Soldaten die absolut loyal sind aber wenn du erst mal mitbekommst wie Truppenteile von "den Feiden" weggeplättet werden wirst du schnell anderer Meinung sein und dich fragen was du hier eigentlich machst.
> Sinnvoller ist es schnell die Führung zu eliminieren bzw. abzusetzen. Und das kannst du mit den üblichen Drohnenangriffen machen.


 
Ich glaube, du unterschätzt massiv den Einfluss jahrzehntelanger Indoktrinierung und einer etablierten hierarchischen, repressiven Struktur. Weder wird der Tod der Führungsspitze (die du in Nordkorea auch nicht so leicht finden wirst, wie in Pakistan) das System zusammenbrechen lassen, noch werden die Soldaten beim ersten Anzeichen von Kämpfen desertieren.
Und selbst wenn du beides nach einem langen, sehr blutigen Krieg hinbekommen solltest, bestände das gleiche Problem, wie in Afghanistan/Irak/Syrien/...: Eine bestehende, unerwünschte Struktur zu vernichten sorgt noch lange nicht dafür, dass eine gewünschte Struktur entsteht.


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2013)

Niemand kann einschätzen wie schlagkräftig die Nord Koreanische Armee wirklich ist. Natürlich haben sie ihre Befehle und werden sie auch anfangs mit Begeisterung befolgen aber ich denke eben dass sich das -- angesichts der bevorstehenden Tatsachen -- dann sehr schnell ändern kann.
Andererseits besteht eben kein Grund für die USA im Norden einzumarschieren.
Für sie reicht es wenn die Verdeitigungssysteme zerschlagen werden. Die Chinesen werden dann soviel Druck auf Kim ausüben dass er die Kampfhandlungen einstellen wird.


----------



## Z3rno (13. April 2013)

Nordkorea kann nur verlieren, egal was passiert, so mächtig können sie nicht sein, das ist klar, die Frage ist, wie groß ihr Arsenal ist und wie sich Russland und China verhalten werden.
Beide hätte wahrscheinlich ungern die Amis direkt vor der Haustür...
Außerdem errichtet man nicht eben eine Demokratie oder vereint 2 Länder, gerade wir Deutschen sollten das wissen.
Doch erstmal heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken, meiner Meinung ist Kim ein kleiner Michlbubi, mit einem Hitzkopf, der jetzt wie eine Marionette missbraucht wird.


----------



## poiu (13. April 2013)

na ja die Amis rücken denn Russen seit 20 Jahren an Ihren Grenzen, was die Russen nicht so oll finden und China wäre auch nicht begeistert wenn die da einmarschieren.

Ich frage mich immer noch ob die Nordkoreaner das können was zB in dem Artikel erwähnt wird. 

US-Geheimdienstbericht dürfte Nordkorea erfreuen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2013)

Naja zwischen Alaska und Russland liegt ja noch Wasser aber ein besetztes NK, wäre für Russland wohl nicht so schlimm, für China aber aus strategischer fatal


----------



## poiu (15. April 2013)

ich meinte eher die Basen die die amis eingenommen haben nach dem zusammenbruch der UDSSR und dazu zählt auch afganistan, die stan Staaten usw. 

Liste von Militärbasen der Vereinigten Staaten im Ausland


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ich meinte eher die Basen die die amis eingenommen haben nach dem zusammenbruch der UDSSR und dazu zählt auch afganistan, die stan Staaten usw.


 
Dafür machen die USA auch fleißig Schulden um ihren Militärhaushalt finanzieren zu können.
Die Russen können das in der Form gar nicht. Ergo haben sie auch nicht die Mittel ihr Militär in dem Maße auszudehnen und überall zu stationieren.

Wobei es letztendlich sowieso nur um Einfluss und Macht geht. Die US Basen in den anderen Ländern sind ja auch ein Wirtschaftsfaktor für die Region in denen sie sind.


----------



## poiu (15. April 2013)

Ich erinere mich an ein Interview mit einem Präsidenten eines Stan Staates ( fragt nicht welchen, kann die mir sowieso nicht merken ) warum die wiedr eine Russiche Basis ins Land gelassen haben nachdem ja vor Jahren die Soviet Soldaten abgezogen sidn.

Atwort ist bei mir hängen geblieben" 

" sehen sie in unseren Nachbarland (Stan) ist eine US Basis, die Haben Öl, wir haben mit diesem Land immer noch  Grenzstreitigkeiten und wir befürchten das in Konflikt Fall die USA aus wirtschaftlichen Interesse Position beziehen...."

ist jetzt nicht wortwörtlich, ist Jahre her. 



Zu Russland: Russland nimmt Mond und Mars ins Visier | tagesschau.de

mal sehen ob das nicht heiße luft ist. 

Wir schweifen aber etwas ab  zurück zum thema Korea

Nordkorea feiert ohne militärische Kraftmeierei | tagesschau.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. April 2013)

Die rasseln nur mit den Säbeln, nichts weiter. Die wissen ganz genau, dass sie bei einem Konflikt den Kürzeren ziehen. China wird sich an keinem Krieg beteiligen, im Kriegsfall werden die Nordkorea höchstens mit Ressourcen unterstützen.

Wir Deutschen können sowieso ganz beruhigt sein. Die mit grossem Abstand schlimmsten Kriege der Erde gingen bisher von unserem Land aus. Das wird wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## jeamal (17. April 2013)

Irgendwie kommt mir das ganze mit Nordkorea bekannt vor. Irak hatte Chemiewaffen, Lybien hatte Probleme mit Aufständischen, Iran baut auch Atombomben usw.

Die bösen Länder der Erde machen wohl stress? Zum Glück sind wir bei den Guten!

Könnte es sein, dass die genannten Länder einfach nur nicht bei der Weltpolitik, das heißt USA Politik mitspielen wollen und kontra produktiv gegen genau diese arbeiten? Spziell bei finanziellen Interessen?
Zum Beispiel Lybien: Wollten die nicht den Petrodollar übergehen und ihr Öl mit Gold handeln? Genauso der Irak mit dem Bösewicht Hussein.

Ich finde man sollte vorsichtig damit sein Nordkorea als Schurkenstaat zu bezeichnen. Genauer sollte man mal die wirtschaftlichen und finanziellen Interessen der Nato, bzw. USA unter die Lupe nehmen.
Nordkorea ist sehr reich an Seltenen Bodenschätzen. Man Schätzt einen Wert von 6Billionen US Dollar an seltenen Mineralien.
Es könnte ja auch sein, das Nordkorea dies einfach nur verteidigen will, was ihr gutes Recht ist. 

Man kann schnell den Finger auf jemanden zeigen, so wie es in den Medien propagiert wird, aber lieber sollte man sich selbst mal ein paar Gegenfragen zu dieser Thematik stellen und das ganze etwas distanziert bewerten.
Bei kriegen geht es immer um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Ich glaube kaum, dass Nordkorea, die den Amis drohen, denen das Öl in Texas wegnehmen wollen. Andersherum sieht es schon wieder ganz anders aus, sprich Bodenschätze. 

Es ist ja mal echt krass zu lesen, wie manche sich hier als möchtegern Militärstrategen geben und darüber sprechen welches Land hier die besseren Bomber usw. hat. Hier geht es schließlich um Menschenleben und nicht um einen Sieg bei C&C Generals.

Grüße


----------



## Supeq (17. April 2013)

Meint ihr Nordkorea war für die Boston-Bomben verantwortlich ? Würde mich nicht wundern^^


----------



## Seeefe (17. April 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das ganze mit Nordkorea bekannt vor. Irak hatte Chemiewaffen, Lybien hatte Probleme mit Aufständischen, Iran baut auch Atombomben usw.
> 
> Die bösen Länder der Erde machen wohl stress? Zum Glück sind wir bei den Guten!
> 
> ...



Die USA unterstellen NK ja nichts, was 1.NK eh selbst bestätigt hat wie eine A-Bombe und 2. nichts falsches behauptet haben. 
Die USA spielen hier politisch gesehen defensiv, was garnicht üblich ist. man selbst wird nicht den ersten schritt gegen NK machen.
und rohstoffe sind denke ich nicht das thema, seltene erden gibts auf der welt noch genug von, da ist NK nur ein land von vielen.


und wenn man über das arsenal von xy redet, heißt das nicht das einem menschenleben dort egal sind. ich glaube keiner hier will das es dort knallt.


----------



## nay (18. April 2013)

Supeq schrieb:


> Meint ihr Nordkorea war für die Boston-Bomben verantwortlich ? Würde mich nicht wundern^^


 
Wahrscheinlich ist die CIA dafür verantwortlich. Spielt aber keine Rolle, denn die Situation wird von der US Politik gnadenlos genutzt werden, um die Rechte der US Bürger noch weiter einzuschränken.

Never let a good crisis go to waste.

Wenn das wirklich Nordkorea gewesen wäre, dann hätten wir 1h nach dem Anschlag einen Krieg.

Vielleicht wird Obama das als Beweis nutzen 
http://www.abload.de/img/539654_52442193095911k3ljh.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

Glaube ich eher nicht, da sind doch genug andere Nationen die den Amis nicht wohl gesonnen sind.


----------



## nay (18. April 2013)

Immer wenn es in den USA Anschläge gibt werden wohl Übungen durchgeführt ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HWRQ8YnrWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie gesagt: Es ist im Endeffekt egal wer die Sache gemacht hat. Es wird sich herausstellen welche Politik man auf Kosten der Opfer durchführen wird.

Mit Nordkorea kann ich beim besten Willen keine Verbindung herstellen. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen, für weitere Diskussionen einen neuen Thread aufzumachen.


----------



## Gast0707215 (19. April 2013)

ich glaub auch nciht dass es von nordkorea kam, aber die usa wird das mit sicherheit nutzen für rechteeinschränkung oder sonst was.

wie über mir schon jmd schrieb:



> never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2013)

Bene24 schrieb:


> ich glaub auch nciht dass es von nordkorea kam, aber die usa wird das mit sicherheit nutzen für rechteeinschränkung oder sonst was.
> 
> wie über mir schon jmd schrieb:


 
Mach bitte einen neuen Thread auf wenn du wegen des Bombenanschlages in Boston diskutieren willst.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. April 2017)

Japans Regierung will scheinbar gerne die Japanische Armee wieder massiv aufrüsten und in die Lage versetzen bei einem Angriff einen Gegenschlag durchführen zu können.
Momentan ist Japan im Fall eines Krieges ja darauf angewiesen das ihnen die USA im Falle eines Angriffs zur Hilfe kommen, da die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte nicht in der Lage sind einen Angreifer alleine abzuwehren und im Grunde nur dazu dienen den Gegner so lange aufzuhalten bis die USA zur Unterstützung kommen.

Ausschlaggebend für diese Bestrebungen sind laut der japanischen Regierung Nordkoreas die letzten Jahre verstärkten Provokationen und Drohungen von denen sich Japan bedroht fühlt.
Allerdings ist man sich wohl in der japanischen Regierung noch nicht sicher wie eine Aufrüstung des Militärs bei der Bevölkerung ankommt, weshalb man dort momentan ersteinmal die Stimmung für ein solches Vorhaben prüft:

Japan will Militar aufrusten - Nordkoreas Raketen losen Debatte aus


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2017)

Japan will irgendwann eigene Atomwaffen haben.
Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das soweit ist und dann hast du in der Ecke eine Menge Länder, die Atomwaffen haben.
Man schaut sich nur Pakistan und Indien an, die seit Jahrzehnten Grenzstreitigkeiten haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Japans Regierung will scheinbar gerne die Japanische Armee wieder massiv aufrüsten und in die Lage versetzen bei einem Angriff einen Gegenschlag durchführen zu können.
> Momentan ist Japan im Fall eines Krieges ja darauf angewiesen das ihnen die USA im Falle eines Angriffs zur Hilfe kommen, da die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte nicht in der Lage sind einen Angreifer alleine abzuwehren und im Grunde nur dazu dienen den Gegner so lange aufzuhalten bis die USA zur Unterstützung kommen.
> 
> Ausschlaggebend für diese Bestrebungen sind laut der japanischen Regierung Nordkoreas die letzten Jahre verstärkten Provokationen und Drohungen von denen sich Japan bedroht fühlt.
> ...



Japans Verteidigungsstreitkräfte sind sehr wohl in der Lage, das Land alleine gegen Norkorea zu sichern - schlicht weil niemand Japan erobern kann, ohne vorher einen Seekrieg zu führen, für den Nordkorea verdammt schlecht gerüstet. Was Japan bislang nicht kann, ist international (Präventiv-)Angriffe durchzuführen und was noch niemand so richtig kann, ist eine große Anzahl von Mittelstreckenraketen abwehren.


----------



## ChrisX84 (11. April 2017)

Generell ist die angespannte Lage sehr beunruhigend. Überall wird nur noch von Aufrüstung gesprochen.


----------



## Two-Face (11. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Japans Verteidigungsstreitkräfte sind sehr wohl in der Lage, das Land alleine gegen Norkorea zu sichern - schlicht weil niemand Japan erobern kann, ohne vorher einen Seekrieg zu führen, für den Nordkorea verdammt schlecht gerüstet. Was Japan bislang nicht kann, ist international (Präventiv-)Angriffe durchzuführen und was noch niemand so richtig kann, ist eine große Anzahl von Mittelstreckenraketen abwehren.


Ist Nordkorea denn für überhaupt irgend' einen Krieg gerüstet?
Die KVA mag zwar riesig sein, aber deren Kriegswaffen und Ausrüstung ist doch insgesamt völlig veraltet und marode.
Dazu kann NK nicht mal sein eigenes Volk versorgen, wie wollen die Krieg gegen ein anderes Land führen?

Da muss man mal ganz dringend gedanklich von _Crysis_ und _Homefront_ weggkommen, dass Nordkorea eine Industrienation mit Erfolgsaussicht angreift, ist pure Science-Fiction, nicht einmal China würde ich sowas zutrauen.


----------



## Leob12 (11. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Japans Regierung will scheinbar gerne die Japanische Armee wieder massiv aufrüsten und in die Lage versetzen bei einem Angriff einen Gegenschlag durchführen zu können.
> Momentan ist Japan im Fall eines Krieges ja darauf angewiesen das ihnen die USA im Falle eines Angriffs zur Hilfe kommen, da die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte nicht in der Lage sind einen Angreifer alleine abzuwehren und im Grunde nur dazu dienen den Gegner so lange aufzuhalten bis die USA zur Unterstützung kommen.
> 
> Ausschlaggebend für diese Bestrebungen sind laut der japanischen Regierung Nordkoreas die letzten Jahre verstärkten Provokationen und Drohungen von denen sich Japan bedroht fühlt.
> ...



NK ist natürlich ein willkommener Vorwand dafür. China rüstet massiv auf, und das gefällt den Japanern natürlich nicht. Ich glaube nicht an einen Krieg zwischen diesen beiden Nationen, aber sowas spielt bei diesen Überlegungen auch immer eine Rolle. 
Vor NK haben sie vermutlich weniger Angst als vor China.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Japans Verteidigungsstreitkräfte sind sehr wohl in der Lage, das Land alleine gegen Norkorea zu sichern - schlicht weil niemand Japan erobern kann, ohne vorher einen Seekrieg zu führen, für den Nordkorea verdammt schlecht gerüstet. Was Japan bislang nicht kann, ist international (Präventiv-)Angriffe durchzuführen und was noch niemand so richtig kann, ist eine große Anzahl von Mittelstreckenraketen abwehren.


Israel eventuell? Aber klar, ein Land wie Israel ist leichter zu verteidigen, da die Fläche ja winzig ist im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen großen Militärnationen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. April 2017)

Japan kann aber Godzilla holen und dann soll China mal doof gucken! 

Ich denke wir sind verwöhnt! Unsere Generationen kennen Krieg doch nur aus Filmen UBD Büchern. Selbst Konflikte wie in Syrien sind im Vergleich zu großen kriegen von früher nur sehr langsam, taktische Manöver, ohne viel Druck. Es ist eher zu vergleichen mit dem kalten Krieg, wo jeder mal den anderen reizt. 

NK ist mMn kein wirklich gefährliches Land, jedoch ist deren Regierung einfach selbstverliebt und dem Größenwahn verfallen. Wie die mit ihrem Land umgeht ist schändlich, das sind Embargos aber auch. Der Westen könnte den Menschen dort ebenso das Leben erleichtern, aber man will ja die Regierung Strafen durch Sanktionen. Außerdem würde man dann ja einen Feind verlieren. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum Nord- und Südkorea sich noch immer gegenseitig hassen, aber mMn sollte der Westen diese Länder gleich behandeln anstatt den Hass noch weiter zu schüren. 

Was die allgemeine Situation angeht, so hat der kalte Krieg nie wirklich geendet, jedenfalls nicht hinter der Türen der Politik. Die USA und Russland trauen sich noch immer nicht, nur ist es um Russland sehr still geworden. Wo sie ihre politischen Interessen sehen und wie deren Pläne ausschauen, weiß man schlicht nicht sicher. Ich denke jedoch, dass sie sich heutzutage mehr mit China beschäftigen. Das halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Was ist aus den gehäuften Hackerangriffen von vor ein paar Jahren. Fast jede große Regierung war Opfer und extrem viele Unternehmen ebenso. Einfach vergessen und ignoriert? Ja, wir haben jetzt ein Cyberabwehrkommando, aber gegen China? Hier komme ich wieder zu Korea zurück. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Atomwaffenangriffe überhaupt keine Bedrohung darstellen, da schlicht niemand etwas davon hätte. Ein unbrauchbare Land erobern? Bringt nichts. Das einzig mögliche Szenario für Atomwaffen sind mMn Vergeltungsschläge. Genau deshalb sollte man den Druck auf NK verringern. Denn Länder wie dieses, oder Japan sind es die noch an Ehre und Vergeltung glauben und die man nicht zu stark kränken darf. Keinem anderen würde ich heutzutage noch Atomschläge zutrauen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Japans Verteidigungsstreitkräfte sind sehr wohl in der Lage, das Land alleine gegen Norkorea zu sichern - schlicht weil niemand Japan erobern kann, ohne vorher einen Seekrieg zu führen, für den Nordkorea verdammt schlecht gerüstet. Was Japan bislang nicht kann, ist international (Präventiv-)Angriffe durchzuführen und was noch niemand so richtig kann, ist eine große Anzahl von Mittelstreckenraketen abwehren.



Natürlich könnte Japan heute konventionel Nordkorea ohne die USA besiegen, würden diese Japan angreifen. Das Militär Nordkoreas ist im überwiegenden Teil in einem sehr miserablen materiellen und personellen Zustand, da nützt es auch nichts das man eine der größten U-Bootflotten der Welt, massenhaft Rohr-, sowie Raketen-Artillerie und eine der personell stärksten Armeen der Welt besitzt.
Das war aber früher mal anders, im ehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall Nordkorea hätte Japan in den 1960er Jahren angegriffen, als sie noch eine für diese Zeit relativ moderne Armee besessen haben wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher gewesen das die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte ohne die Hilfe der USA hätten gewinnen können. 

Wie dem auch sei, um in die Gegenwart zurück zu kommen, heute wäre wohl ehr ein Land wie China der Kern dieser Äußerung, da würde Japan ohne Hilfe mit ihrer aktuellen Armeestärke ohne Hilfe keine Chance haben.

Worum es Japans Regierung bei der Aussage also geht dürfte zum einen sein im Fall eines nuklearen Angriffs Nordkoreas einen offensiven militärischen Vergeltungsschlag gegen selbiges führen zu können und im Falle einer militärischen Agression gegen China besser gerüstet zu sein.
Außerdem unterstelle ich der rechts-konservativen japanischen Regierung auch mal das sie mit einer massiven Aufrüstung der japanischen Armee sicher auch wieder das Interesse hegt japanische Interessen wirtschaftlich / politisch in der Region, aber auch international, militärisch untermauern und ggf. militärisch durchsetzen zu können.

In jedem Fall würde eine starke militärische Aufrüstung Japans wohl zu diversen neuen Spannungen in der Region führen, allen voran mit China, aber sicher wäre auch Südkorea und andere asiatische Länder die von Japan in den 1920er bis 1940er Jahren besetzt wurden wenig begeistert davon wen Japan militärisch wieder wesentlich schlagkräftiger würde.


----------



## aloha84 (12. April 2017)

Wobei ich Japan durchaus verstehen kann.
Alle 4 Wochen ballert "Kim Jong Fettsack" eine Rakete in Richtung Japans Küste........da würde ich allein aus Spaß ein Schiff mit Raketenabwehrsystemen hinstellen, und die nordkoreanischen Geschosse direkt noch über dem Nordkoreanischen Strand runterholen.


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wobei ich Japan durchaus verstehen kann.
> Alle 4 Wochen ballert "Kim Jong Fettsack" eine Rakete in Richtung Japans Küste........da würde ich allein aus Spaß ein Schiff mit Raketenabwehrsystemen hinstellen, und die nordkoreanischen Geschosse direkt noch über dem Nordkoreanischen Strand runterholen.


Der macht das doch nur, um ein paar Lebensmittellieferungen zu erpressen. Danach ist wiederRuhe und alle sind happy. 
War in der Vergangenheit nicht anders. 
Und ein paar Raketen kann Japan wohl abwehren, Israel schafft es ja auch^^

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (12. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Der macht das doch nur, um ein paar Lebensmittellieferungen zu erpressen. Danach ist wiederRuhe und alle sind happy.
> War in der Vergangenheit nicht anders.



Nö, dahinter steckt eine andere Taktik

Die Chinesen werden jetzt auch langsam Abstand nehmen müssen als Verbündete

Die Atombombe ist doch nur das letzte Mittel,

damit dieser Fettboy am Ruder bleibt


----------



## Leob12 (12. April 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, dahinter steckt eine andere Taktik
> Die Chinesen werden jetzt auch langsam Abstand nehmen müssen als Verbündete
> Die Atombombe ist doch nur das letzte Mittel,
> damit dieser Fettboy am Ruder bleibt



Ach was, die Chinesen interessieren sich doch kaum für Nordkorea und den dicken Kim. Die schicken ein bisschen Reis und fertig, dafür haben sie einen nützlichen Pufferstaat. 
Erkennst du das Muster nicht? Nordkoreanischer Diktator droht (will Nahrungsmittel weil sein Volk hungert) --> vorm eigenen Volk steht er gut da. 
Der Rest der Welt schickt so viel dass wieder Ruhe ist, dicker Diktator wird wieder ruhig und stellt sich im Land als großen Sieger dar, aber beim nächsten Mal wird er dem Westen schon zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.
Das ist seit Jahrzehnten dasselbe.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach was, die Chinesen interessieren sich doch kaum für Nordkorea und den dicken Kim. Die schicken ein bisschen Reis und fertig, dafür haben sie einen nützlichen Pufferstaat.
> Erkennst du das Muster nicht? Nordkoreanischer Diktator droht (will Nahrungsmittel weil sein Volk hungert) --> vorm eigenen Volk steht er gut da.
> Der Rest der Welt schickt so viel dass wieder Ruhe ist, dicker Diktator wird wieder ruhig und stellt sich im Land als großen Sieger dar, aber beim nächsten Mal wird er dem Westen schon zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.
> Das ist seit Jahrzehnten dasselbe.



Ich wäre vorsichtig damit das nur als immer gleich Routine abzutun die keine weiterführenden Ziele verfolgt. Es mag zwar stimmen das es die letzten Jahrzehnte über so war, aber mit Atomwaffen hätte Kim die Möglichkeit weit mehr Forderungen als ein paar Lebensmittel zu stellen, z.B. die Sanktionen gegen Nordkorea zu beenden, womit das Land auch wieder Zugang zu modernen Kriegsgerät vom Weltmarkt hätte und seine Armee modernisieren könnte, was es ihnen künftig wieder erlauben täte außenpolitisch noch mehr Druck auszüben, vor allem auf Südkorea.

Und ein Nordkorea das sowohl über Atomwaffen als auch eine moderne Armee führt ist immer eine tickende Zeitbombe, was wen nach Kim irgendwann dann wirklich mal einer folgt der eine so große Schraube locker hat das er einen Krieg gegen den Süden vom Zaun bricht?
Es ist da schon nachvollziehbar das Südkorea und die USA, sowie China eigentlich ein Interesse daran haben das der Status Quo genau so zementiert bleibt, weil niemand will ernsthaft das die Kim-Dynastie au dem Land verschwindet und Nordkorea an Südkorea angeschlossen wird, nicht mal die Südkoreaner wollen das, zu kostspielig.
Da nimmt man ein paar Millionen bettelarme und hungernde Nordkoreaner gerne im Kauf und lässte den Kims ihren nordkoreanischen Spielplatz mit antiquierter Armee und ein paar Lebensmittel.
Aber mit Atomwaffen und Zugang zu internationalen Waffenlieferanten sähe die Geschichte plötzlich anders aus, da würde Nordkorea zu einem wirklichen regionalen und internationalen Problem werden.


----------



## azzih (12. April 2017)

In der Region wird erstmal nix passieren. Die USA haben nicht ansatzweise genug Truppen in der Region um eine Militäraktion zu starten und danach ihre Verbündeten vor Kims Rache zu schützen. Der Flugzeugträger +Begleitschiffe ist da auch eher ein Symbol als ne ernsthafte Truppenverlegung. Dazu hätte ein Militärschlag nicht absehbare Konsequenzen und da Kim seine Atomtechnik&Forschung tief in unterirdischen Bunkern eingelagert hat, kann man diese mit gezielten Schlägen eh nicht ernsthaft treffen oder gar vernichten.

Allerdings stecken die USA in einer Zwickmühle, da sie Nordkorea auch nicht gestatten können mit Atomwaffen ihr Land zu erreichen und das wird er in einigen Jahren können. Und die USA würden sich atomar nie direkt bedrohen lassen, man denke nur an den Kalten Krieg als die UDSSR auf Cuba diese Technik stationieren wollte. 

Folgende Optionen gibt es im Grunde:
1. China ensthaft dazu zwingen die Sanktionen durchzusetzen und Druck auf Nordkorea zu machen. Fraglich ob China daran wirklich Interesse hätte.
2. Ein koordinierter Krieg mit Verbündeten Japan und Südkorea. Die Vorbereitungen hierfür bliebe heutzutage allerdings lange im Voraus weder China noch NK verborgen. Damit hätte man wieder das Rache-Risiko und es ist fraglich ob China ihren Verbündeten und Puffer in der Region einfach so aufgibt.
3. China setzt Kim ab und macht NK zu ner Art Provinz.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig damit das nur als immer gleich Routine abzutun die keine weiterführenden Ziele verfolgt. Es mag zwar stimmen das es die letzten Jahrzehnte über so war, aber mit Atomwaffen hätte Kim die Möglichkeit weit mehr Forderungen als ein paar Lebensmittel zu stellen, z.B. die Sanktionen gegen Nordkorea zu beenden, womit das Land auch wieder Zugang zu modernen Kriegsgerät vom Weltmarkt hätte und seine Armee modernisieren könnte, was es ihnen künftig wieder erlauben täte außenpolitisch noch mehr Druck auszüben, vor allem auf Südkorea.



Nord Korea kann noch so mit Atomwaffen drücken. Dass irgendwelche Sanktionen abgeschafft werden, ist Utopie und Kim weiß das auch.


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nord Korea kann noch so mit Atomwaffen drücken. Dass irgendwelche Sanktionen abgeschafft werden, ist Utopie und Kim weiß das auch.


Wenn die Chinesen nicht mitspielen ,

wird es irgendwann einen Präventivschlag geben

Die Amis werden niemals zulassen, dass der Kim funktionierende Langstreckenraketen erfolgreich entwickelt


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

Wenn die Chinesen ihre Hand über Korea halten, werden die Amerikaner wohl kaum was unternehmen. 

Zumal der Kim die Westküste vermutlich schon erreichen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn die Chinesen ihre Hand über Korea halten, werden die Amerikaner wohl kaum was unternehmen.



Nö, da wird es eine militärische Aktion geben, wenn die Chinesen nicht mitspielen


----------



## azzih (13. April 2017)

Sehe ich auch so.  Die USA lassen sich nicht von einem Land bedrohen und schon gar nicht von einer kommunistischen Diktatur mit Atomwaffenpotential. Wird diese Bedrohung real, so werden die USA dort entsprechend aktiv werden


----------



## Seeefe (13. April 2017)

Moment, war die Sowjetunion dann keine Bedrohung? 

Stand heute haben die Nordkoreaner schon Langstreckenraketen. Nur ist das Bestücken mit Atomsprengköpfen wieder eine Sache für sich. 

Fakt ist aber, die Chinesen werden eine militärische Intervention der Amerikaner in NK nicht hinnehmen, denn der einzige Grund weshalb die Chinesen NK unterstützen ist, dass die Chinesen keine US-Truppen vor der eigenen Grenze haben möchten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist Nordkorea denn für überhaupt irgend' einen Krieg gerüstet?
> Die KVA mag zwar riesig sein, aber deren Kriegswaffen und Ausrüstung ist doch insgesamt völlig veraltet und marode.
> Dazu kann NK nicht mal sein eigenes Volk versorgen, wie wollen die Krieg gegen ein anderes Land führen?



Technik ist auf der koreanischen Halbinsel nicht einmal die Zehntelmiete, dass mussten USA&Verbündete schon einmal feststellen 
Für einen Verteidigungskrieg ist Nordkorea definitiv gut gerüstet. Solange nicht die Moral der Truppe zerbricht (ganz schwer einzuschätzen), hätte es jeder Angreifer sehr, sehr schwer. Und mit Ubooten, Mittelstreckenraketen und insbesondere Atomwaffen haben sie auch die Möglichkeit, kleinere Gegner so schwer zu schaden, dass diese sich auf Jahrzehnte nicht erholen. Was sie nicht können: Irgendwo anders als in Südkorea auch nur den Versuch eines Einmarsches zu starten. Und da haben sie in etwa Erfolgschancen wie die rote Armee kurz nach Hitlers Angriff - man weiß vorher, welche Seite wesentlich mehr Verluste haben wird, aber ohne internationale Unterstützung wäre ich mir nicht sicher, wessen Reserven schneller aufgebraucht sind.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Israel eventuell? Aber klar, ein Land wie Israel ist leichter zu verteidigen, da die Fläche ja winzig ist im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen großen Militärnationen.



Möglich wäre es, zumal Israel dank der US-Zahlungen ein extremes Militärbudget pro m² und wegen dem Iran und früher Irak auch enorme Motivation. Aber rein technisch ist das eine kaum zu stemmende Aufgabe, insbesondere wenn man wie Japan (und Israel) kein Territorium für vorgelagerte Abwehrstellungen hat.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte Japan heute konventionel Nordkorea ohne die USA besiegen, würden diese Japan angreifen.



Deute ich das richtig als Zustimmung und vollständigen Rückzieher deiner letzten Aussage (Zitat "Momentan ist Japan im Fall eines Krieges ja darauf angewiesen das ihnen die USA im Falle eines Angriffs zur Hilfe kommen, da die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte nicht in der Lage sind einen Angreifer alleine abzuwehren")



> Wie dem auch sei, um in die Gegenwart zurück zu kommen, heute wäre wohl ehr ein Land wie China der Kern dieser Äußerung, da würde Japan ohne Hilfe mit ihrer aktuellen Armeestärke ohne Hilfe keine Chance haben.



Gegen einen Angriffs Chinas hätte Japan auch mit noch so viel Aufrüstung und Unterstützung durch die USA keine Chance. Mit Ausnahme von eventuell Indien (und Russland. Aber nur wenn sie bis zum Winter durchhalten ) hätte das niemand. Schutz vor China bieten nur zwei Dinge:
- Atomwaffen als Abschreckung
- Eine aktive Weltwirtschaft, in der China bei jedem größeren Krieg ein vielfaches dessen verlieren würde, was es je zu Gewinnen hoffen könnte.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Der macht das doch nur, um ein paar Lebensmittellieferungen zu erpressen. Danach ist wiederRuhe und alle sind happy.
> War in der Vergangenheit nicht anders.
> Und ein paar Raketen kann Japan wohl abwehren, Israel schafft es ja auch^^
> 
> Sent with Spam



Das Bedrohungspotential von Nordkorea ist in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten enorm angestiegen, da war in der Vergangenheit einiges anders.


----------



## azzih (14. April 2017)

Nein Militärexperten gehen davon aus, das Nordkorea keinen Krieg gewinnen  oder ernsthaft über längere Zeit konventionell gegenhalten kann. Es fehlt an Munition, Treibstoff und moderner Technik. Und ein schlecht gerüstetes Millionenheer bringt gegen moderne Waffen halt auch relativ wenig.
Das Problem ist eher was Kim kurzfristig in Gang setzten könnte, und das sind einfach tausende Raketen und Artilleriegeschosse vor allem gegen Seoul, was ja direkt an der Grenze liegt mit vielen potentiellen zivilen Opfern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2017)

Die koreanische Halbinsel ist extrem bergig. Hier kann modernste und treibstoffbedürftige Technik nur eingeschränkt agieren, während Infanterie ihr volles Potential entfalten kann. Um Nachschubwege zu stören reichen oft einfache Maschinengewehre, maximal braucht man leichte panzerbrechende Waffen auf dem Niveau von vor 60 Jahren. Sowas hat Nordkorea in großer Zahl und jede Invasionsarmee müsste enorme Personalmengen allein auf die Sicherung von Nachschubwegen verschwenden, um Hinterhalte auszuschließen. Solange die nordkoreanischen Truppen kampfeswillig sind (wie gesagt: Das einzuschätzen ist extrem schwierig), sind Verhältnisse ähnlich wie in Vietnam denkbar: Der Gegner ist so groß, dass er überall sein könnte und agiert so einfach, dass er sich auch überall verstecken kann. Gegen Panzer und Jets ist er zwar machtlos, aber selbst 10000 davon können nur einen Bruchteil des Landes zu jedem Zeitpunkt überwachen und gegen einen unsichtbaren Feind können sie nicht gezielt vorrücken.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2017)

Zumal ich nicht glaube, dass es an konventioneller Munition mangelt und auch wenn.  Spätestens wenn es dort zu einer militärischen Auseinandersetzung kommt Munition werden die Chinesen schon mindestens liefern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die koreanische Halbinsel ist extrem bergig. Hier kann modernste und treibstoffbedürftige Technik nur eingeschränkt agieren, während Infanterie ihr volles Potential entfalten kann. Um Nachschubwege zu stören reichen oft einfache Maschinengewehre, maximal braucht man leichte panzerbrechende Waffen auf dem Niveau von vor 60 Jahren. Sowas hat Nordkorea in großer Zahl und jede Invasionsarmee müsste enorme Personalmengen allein auf die Sicherung von Nachschubwegen verschwenden, um Hinterhalte auszuschließen. Solange die nordkoreanischen Truppen kampfeswillig sind (wie gesagt: Das einzuschätzen ist extrem schwierig), sind Verhältnisse ähnlich wie in Vietnam denkbar: Der Gegner ist so groß, dass er überall sein könnte und agiert so einfach, dass er sich auch überall verstecken kann. Gegen Panzer und Jets ist er zwar machtlos, aber selbst 10000 davon können nur einen Bruchteil des Landes zu jedem Zeitpunkt überwachen und gegen einen unsichtbaren Feind können sie nicht gezielt vorrücken.



Richtig und schaut man sich an wie die KVA seit Anfang der 1980er Jahr umstrukturiert wurde ist auch genau das die Strategie die man im Falle eines Angriffs auf Nordkorea wohl fahren würde, Gerilliakrieg im Stil von Vietnam.

Den eines sollte man nie vergessen, Nordkorea mag militärisch stark rückständig sein, aber Idioten sitzen dort im Generalsstab und der Führung des nordkoreanischen Regimes auch nicht.
Die sind sich schon sehr wohl bewusst das ein konventioneller Krieg, wie man ihn ihn in den 1950er Jahren in Korea geführt hat für Nordkorea nicht zu gewinnen ist, heute noch viel weniger als damals, als man technologisch noch halbwegs ebenbürdig war.

Das man vor allem bei einem Verteidigungskrieg auf einen Guerilliakrieg setzt zeigt auch schon alleine der Umstand das von den rund 1,2 Millionen Mann der KVA die unter Waffen stehen ca. 200.000 Mann Spezialeinheiten sind. Die kämpfen wohl in jedem Fall bis zum bitteren Ende ruyven  und deren Ausbildung umfasst besonders Störaktionen, Sabotage und Gerillia-Kriegsführung, dazu sind diese 200.000 Mann auch bevorzugt ausgerüstet, also auch mit über Schwarzmarktkanäle besorgter Ausrüstung ausgestattet die weniger veraltet ist als der Rest des KVA Equipments.

Langfristig würde das nordkoreanische Regime zwar wohl trotz dieser Taktik, der für eine solche Kriegsführung günstigen Topografie aber ohne die aktive Hilfe Chinas verlieren, den der Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung für das Regime der Kims dürfte im Vergleich zum Rückhalt des Vietcong in der vietnamesischen Bevölkerung gen 0 tendieren, was heißt ihnen fehlen auf lange Sicht schlicht die Rekruten und die Nachschubsunterstützung um so einen Zermürbungskrieg durchzuhalten bis die Kriegsmüdigkeit in den USA groß genug ist um aufzugeben.
Bis zu einer Kapitulation des nordkoreanischen Regimes könnten trotzdem Monate vergehen und würde es wohl zu Millionen ziviler Opfern in Südkorea und Nordkorea kommen.

Einfach zu glauben Nordkorea würde in jedem fall ein militärischer Spaziergang wie der Iraq werden, wo man mal eben in ein paar Wochen durch die platte Ebene und Wüste und über veraltete und mangelhafte, nicht auf Gerillia-Taktik ausgerichtete iraqische Truppen bügelt zeugt nur von  Überheblichkeit, das mussten die Amerikaner mehrfach lernen, auch wen sie daraus leider nichts langfristiges gelernt haben. Sowas kann selbst einer Weltmacht den militärischen Mittelfinger zeigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deute ich das richtig als Zustimmung und vollständigen Rückzieher deiner letzten Aussage (Zitat "Momentan ist Japan im Fall eines Krieges ja darauf angewiesen das ihnen die USA im Falle eines Angriffs zur Hilfe kommen, da die japanischen Verteidigungsstreitkräfte nicht in der Lage sind einen Angreifer alleine abzuwehren")



Vollständig nein, es war schlicht nur zu schwamig ausgedrückt, im Bezug auf Nordkorea.


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Technik ist auf der koreanischen Halbinsel nicht einmal die Zehntelmiete, dass mussten USA&Verbündete schon einmal feststellen
> Für einen Verteidigungskrieg ist Nordkorea definitiv gut gerüstet. Solange nicht die Moral der Truppe zerbricht (ganz schwer einzuschätzen), hätte es jeder Angreifer sehr, sehr schwer. Und mit Ubooten, Mittelstreckenraketen und insbesondere Atomwaffen haben sie auch die Möglichkeit, kleinere Gegner so schwer zu schaden, dass diese sich auf Jahrzehnte nicht erholen. Was sie nicht können: Irgendwo anders als in Südkorea auch nur den Versuch eines Einmarsches zu starten. Und da haben sie in etwa Erfolgschancen wie die rote Armee kurz nach Hitlers Angriff - man weiß vorher, welche Seite wesentlich mehr Verluste haben wird, aber ohne internationale Unterstützung wäre ich mir nicht sicher, wessen Reserven schneller aufgebraucht sind.


Die Moral bzw die Einstellung der Armee ist für mich sogar der größte Pluspunkt. Du darfst nicht vergessen dass die Einwohner selbst seit der Geburt einer Gehirnwäsche unterliegen, und bei Soldaten ist es noch extremer. Der Westen ist der Feind und die Soldaten sind bereit für die Heimat zu sterben. Solche Gegner sind gefährlich, weil du sie kaum demoralisieren kannst. Sie haben den unbedingten Willen, ihr Land zu verteidigen. Fahnenflucht? Nicht, wenn danach deine ganze Familie dafür dran ist. 
Ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass sie bei aussichtslosen Lagen aufgeben würden, das wäre unlogisch, eher sterben sie den "Heldentod." 

Allerdings darfst du die USA auch nicht unterschätzen, aber dazu gleich mehr: 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die koreanische Halbinsel ist extrem bergig. Hier kann modernste und treibstoffbedürftige Technik nur eingeschränkt agieren, während Infanterie ihr volles Potential entfalten kann. Um Nachschubwege zu stören reichen oft einfache Maschinengewehre, maximal braucht man leichte panzerbrechende Waffen auf dem Niveau von vor 60 Jahren. Sowas hat Nordkorea in großer Zahl und jede Invasionsarmee müsste enorme Personalmengen allein auf die Sicherung von Nachschubwegen verschwenden, um Hinterhalte auszuschließen. Solange die nordkoreanischen Truppen kampfeswillig sind (wie gesagt: Das einzuschätzen ist extrem schwierig), sind Verhältnisse ähnlich wie in Vietnam denkbar: Der Gegner ist so groß, dass er überall sein könnte und agiert so einfach, dass er sich auch überall verstecken kann. Gegen Panzer und Jets ist er zwar machtlos, aber selbst 10000 davon können nur einen Bruchteil des Landes zu jedem Zeitpunkt überwachen und gegen einen unsichtbaren Feind können sie nicht gezielt vorrücken.


Ich beschäftige mich jetzt mit einem "Idealszenario": USA marschieren in NK ein, China/Russland greifen nicht ein, denn sonst wird das ganze gleich um ein Vielfaches komplizierter. 
Nordkorea ist extrem gebirgig und unzugänglich, das stimmt, allerdings kennen die Amerikaner mittlerweile unwegiges Terrain zur Genüge. Sie haben genug Zeit die Ausbildung anzupassen und aus Fehlern zu lernen. 
Korea und vor allem Vietnam waren beides nicht ganz so ideale Fälle für das hochgerüstete US-Militär, denn überlegene Feuerkraft nützt dir dann eher weniger. 
Das größte Problem für die USA wäre aber die Feindseligkeit der "normalen" Leute. Allein die Gehirnwäsche macht da enorm viel aus, und dann kommen noch Kollateralschäden hinzu. Die USA wären dort nicht willkommen, noch weniger als im Irak oder in Afghanistan. Frag mal Veteranen wie angenehm das ist wenn du überall mit Skepsis oder Feindseligkeit begrüßt wirst. 
Nun aber zum militärischen Aspekt: 
Bevr es zu ersten, offiziellen Kampfhandlungen kommt, haben Spezialeinheiten schon längst wichtige Aufklärungsarbeit verrichtet, wichtige Ziele ausgeschaltet und weiche Ziele (Kraftwerke, Umspannwerke) zerstört. Dazu auch wichtige Infrastruktur beschädigt. 
Die Aufklärungsarbeit findet wochen- bis monatelang vorher statt. Im Optimalfall ist dann die Nordkoreanische Armee schon "kopflos", im Irak haben sie es genauso gemacht. Hochrangige Ziele wurden ausgeschaltet noch bevor der Einmarsch offiziell begonnen hat. 
Über die Luftwaffe Nordkoreas weiß ich jetzt nicht allzu gut Bescheid, aber mit den USA würden sie niemals mithalten können. Flugabwehrsysteme werden sie besitzen, aber wie gesagt, Aufklärungsarbeit wurde vorher geleistet, und zur "Not" schickt man eine Drohne mit einer Hellfire oder Tomahawk-Marschflugkörper. Mit der Lufthoheit ist vieles einfacher. 
Die USA würden zuerst einfach wichtige Positionen nehmen und halten. Bei den Nachschubswegen hast du recht, dasselbe Problem hatten die Deutschen an der Ostfront. Allerdings ist Nordkorea nicht so groß, und die Amerikaner sind nicht dumm. 
Die Nordkoreaner würden sich sicher einigeln, alles andere wäre dämlich, aber die Amerikaner hätten ebenso Zeit und müssten nichts überstürzen. Ein zweites Vietnam würde ihnen nicht passieren. 
Ja, die Mobilität der Amerikaner wäre sicher kein derart übermächtiger Faktor gegen Nordkorea, aber Nordkorea hat dieselben Probleme wie auch China: Reine Manpower nützt dir nichts, wenn deine Armee aufgrund fehlender oder zerstörter Infrastruktur unbeweglich ist. Die Iraker waren zahlenmäßig auch eine große Armee, aber unbeweglich im Vergleich zur USA, dazu eben kopflos und in allen Belangen unterlegen. 
Die Amerikanischen Waffensysteme sind den nordkoreanischen in jeder Hinsicht überlegen. Dafür haben die Nordkoreaner schlicht kein Geld. Da rede ich nicht von Handfeuerwaffen. 
Die Amerikaner könnten, bedingt durch Lufthoheit, permanent Luftaufklärung durchführen, und durch die Präsenz von Flugzeugträgern hätten sie permanent schnelle Luftunterstützung sicher. 
Es wird kein Spaziergang für die USA, aber Nordkorea ist von den Gegebenheiten kein unbekanntes Terrain für die Amerikaner. Sie haben aus der Vergangenheit gelernt und die Taktiken adaptiert. Dazu haben sie vollkommen überlegene militärische Schlagkraft und mittels Drohnen auch ganz andere Möglichkeiten als in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Nordkoreaner würden sich sicher einigeln, alles andere wäre dämlich, aber die Amerikaner hätten ebenso Zeit und müssten nichts überstürzen. Ein zweites Vietnam würde ihnen nicht passieren.



Gerade der Punkt "Zeit" hatte die Amerikaner im Vietnam am Ende den Sieg gekostet. Am Ende hatten die USA den Vietnamkrieg vor allem zu Hause verloren. 
Die Tet-Offensive war für die Nordvietnamesen eine einzige militärische Katastrophe. Jener hat in einer Offensive so viele Truppen verloren, wie in den Jahren zuvor zusammen, die US-Armee ist stärker aus den Kämpfen herausgegangen, als rein.

Wäre der Wille auf US-Seite dagewesen, man hätte den Krieg vielleicht gewonnen, gegen einen nun quasi machtlosen Feind. Aber das Bild von General Westmoreland vor der beschädigten Botschaft kam bei der US-Bevölkerung nicht als Sieg an, sondern Niederlage. 

Washington ist zu Hause die Zeit abgelaufen, die eigene Bevölkerung stand nicht mehr auf der Seite für den Krieg, sondern der Widerstand wurde immer größer jenen zu Beenden.
Die wohl letzte Kraftanstrengung, die ein letztes mal nötig gewesen wäre, konnte man nicht mehr aufbringen, weil der Regierung die Zeit abgelaufen ist. 

Angenommen es heißt nur USA vs NK, dann sollten sich die Amerikaner ranhalten, sich nicht zu lange Zeit zu lassen, mit zögerlichem Handeln. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (14. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich jetzt mit einem "Idealszenario": USA marschieren in NK ein, China/Russland greifen nicht ein, denn sonst wird das ganze gleich um ein Vielfaches komplizierter.
> Nordkorea ist extrem gebirgig und unzugänglich, das stimmt, allerdings kennen die Amerikaner mittlerweile unwegiges Terrain zur Genüge. Sie haben genug Zeit die Ausbildung anzupassen und aus Fehlern zu lernen.
> Korea und vor allem Vietnam waren beides nicht ganz so ideale Fälle für das hochgerüstete US-Militär, denn überlegene Feuerkraft nützt dir dann eher weniger.
> Das größte Problem für die USA wäre aber die Feindseligkeit der "normalen" Leute. Allein die Gehirnwäsche macht da enorm viel aus, und dann kommen noch Kollateralschäden hinzu. Die USA wären dort nicht willkommen, noch weniger als im Irak oder in Afghanistan. Frag mal Veteranen wie angenehm das ist wenn du überall mit Skepsis oder Feindseligkeit begrüßt wirst.
> ...



Du hast da unzählige gedankliche Fehler in diesem Scenario, die alle zu erleutern würde aber wohl den Rahmen so eines Posts gwaltig sprengen, von daher nur angerissen:

Wieviel dir überlegene Aufklärungstechnik und allgemein ein technologischer Vorteil gegen einen technologisch weit unterlegenen Gegner in bergigen Gelände bringt siehst du in Afghanistan, 16 Jahre ist man nun schon dort mit modernster Technik und Aufklärungsausrüstung und trotzdem ist es den USA in all diesen Jahren nicht gelungen die Taliban wirklich zu besiegen und ihnen ihre Rückzugmöglichkeiten im afghanischen Bergland zu nehmen. 

Dann überbewertest du die Auswirkungen der nordkoreanischen Propaganda und des Führerkults auf die eigene Bevölkerung, sowas funktioniert nur wen die Menschen glauben ihren halbwegs guten Lebensstandard an der Führung festmachen zu können.
In Norkorea geht es aber der überwiegenden Bevölkerung sauelend, die leben in bitterer Armut und es gibt regelmäßig Hungersnöte, lediglich in der Hauptstadt ist der Lebensstandard wirklich was höher. Der durchschnittliche Zivilist würde daher kaum den Amerikaner hassen der das Land erobert und dafür sorgt das er täglich eine ordentliche Mahlzeit auf den Tisch bekommt, dafür würde er der Kim-Dynastie freiwillig abschwören.
Das die ganze Indoktrinierung nur Propaganda ist und außer den Parteikadern und den besser gestellten Rängen in der Armee das eigentlich jeder nur aus Angst vor Represionen mitmacht sieht man auch an den Zahlen flüchtender Nordkoreaner.
Gegen die Zahlen von Nordkorea sah selbst die kleine DDR-Fluchtbewegung bescheiden aus.
Man schätzt das jährlich mindestens 30.000 Menschen versuchen aus Norkorea zu flüchten.
Eine solch verzweifelte Bevölkerung wird sicher alles andere als fanatisch bis zum letzten Menschen für das Regime kämpfen, das gleiche dürfte für den größten Teil der KVA gelten. Bis auf die 200.000 Mann starken Spezialtruppen und die Offiziers-, sowie Generalsränge geht es den Soldaten in der KVA alles andere als gut. Die Zustände dort dürften vergleichbar sein mit denen sowjetischer Soldaten in der DDR, wo es auch regelmäßig zu Desertationen kam und die Moral in weiten Teilen unterirdisch war (Gardetruppen ausgenommen).
Bedingungslos kämpfen bis zum letzten werden nur die paar Prozent der Bevölkerung die mit dem Untergang des Regimes alles verlieren würden / werden.

Wie gesagt, nur um mal die beiden offensichtlichsten Punkte anzureißen.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> USA marschieren in NK ein



Mir ist noch nicht klar, wieso sie das machen sollten?
Weil Kim Atomwaffen hat? Das hat er ja schon.
Wenn er Südkorae angreifen will, könnte er das schon. Er müsste nicht mal Raketen benutzen. Einfach eine Atomwaffe nach Süden schippern, in Busan oder so zünden, und fertig.
Macht er aber nicht, denn er will ja Korea wieder vereinen, das kann er nicht, wenn er die Koreaner im Süden angreift.
Im Grunde genommen wartet er darauf, dass man ihn angreift, damit er sagen kann "ich habs ja gesagt".
Solange das also nicht passiert, wird da gar nichts passieren.


----------



## Seeefe (14. April 2017)

Für mich sieht es bisher auch nicht danach aus, als würden die Chinesen an Einfluss über NK verlieren. Von daher haben die sowieso das letzte Wort.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (14. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast da unzählige gedankliche Fehler in diesem Scenario, die alle zu erleutern würde aber wohl den Rahmen so eines Posts gwaltig sprengen, von daher nur angerissen:


Ich bin gespannt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieviel dir überlegene Aufklärungstechnik und allgemein ein technologischer Vorteil gegen einen technologisch weit unterlegenen Gegner in bergigen Gelände bringt siehst du in Afghanistan, 16 Jahre ist man nun schon dort mit modernster Technik und Aufklärungsausrüstung und trotzdem ist es den USA in all diesen Jahren nicht gelungen die Taliban wirklich zu besiegen und ihnen ihre Rückzugmöglichkeiten im afghanischen Bergland zu nehmen.


Ohne Google zu befragen weiß ich, dass Afghanistan locker 3x so groß ist wie Nordkorea. Das sind noch einmal ganz andere Dimensionen. 
Desweiteren sind die Gebirgszüge wie der Hindukusch, und da kommt meines Wissens kein Berg Nordkoreas auch nur ansatzweise ran. 
Wo wir aber bei Denkfehlern sind: Die Taliban sind kein Staat, Nordkorea schon. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dann überbewertest du die Auswirkungen der nordkoreanischen Propaganda und des Führerkults auf die eigene Bevölkerung, sowas funktioniert nur wen die Menschen glauben ihren halbwegs guten Lebensstandard an der Führung festmachen zu können.
> In Norkorea geht es aber der überwiegenden Bevölkerung sauelend, die leben in bitterer Armut und es gibt regelmäßig Hungersnöte, lediglich in der Hauptstadt ist der Lebensstandard wirklich was höher. Der durchschnittliche Zivilist würde daher kaum den Amerikaner hassen der das Land erobert und dafür sorgt das er täglich eine ordentliche Mahlzeit auf den Tisch bekommt, dafür würde er der Kim-Dynastie freiwillig abschwören.


Und seit mehreren Jahrzehnten ist laut Propaganda der Westen schuld an dieser Armut. Wieso flüchten nicht viel mehr Nordkoreaner? Wieso gibt es keinen Aufstand? Die USA wären die ersten, die so etwas unterstützen würden, nur warum ist das bisher nicht passiert?
Auch die Afghanen und Iraker waren kein reiches Volk, und hatten bzw haben unter Hussein/Taliban zu leiden, trotzdem werden die Amerikaner dort nicht als Messias gefeiert, warum wohl? Glaubst du die Leute wären nach Jahrzehnten an Diktatur sofort für die "tollen, westlichen Werte" empfänglich? Auch das hat im Irak und in Afghanistan nicht funktioniert. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das die ganze Indoktrinierung nur Propaganda ist und außer den Parteikadern und den besser gestellten Rängen in der Armee das eigentlich jeder nur aus Angst vor Represionen mitmacht sieht man auch an den Zahlen flüchtender Nordkoreaner.
> Gegen die Zahlen von Nordkorea sah selbst die kleine DDR-Fluchtbewegung bescheiden aus.
> Man schätzt das jährlich mindestens 30.000 Menschen versuchen aus Norkorea zu flüchten.
> Eine solch verzweifelte Bevölkerung wird sicher alles andere als fanatisch bis zum letzten Menschen für das Regime kämpfen, das gleiche dürfte für den größten Teil der KVA gelten. Bis auf die 200.000 Mann starken Spezialtruppen und die Offiziers-, sowie Generalsränge geht es den Soldaten in der KVA alles andere als gut. Die Zustände dort dürften vergleichbar sein mit denen sowjetischer Soldaten in der DDR, wo es auch regelmäßig zu Desertationen kam und die Moral in weiten Teilen unterirdisch war (Gardetruppen ausgenommen).
> ...


Laut Wikipedia haben in knapp 40 Jahren 3,8 Mio Bürger die DDR verlassen, das macht gut 75.000 pro Jahr und wenn da nur die Hälfte illegal geflüchtet ist, kommt man auf mehr als 30.000. Hier die Flüchtenden aus der DDR als "kleine Fluchtbewegung" im Vergleich zu NK hinzustellen ist schon recht abenteuerlich. 
Ich rede nicht von einer Bevölkerung die bis aufs letzte kämpft, sondern von einer feindseligen und unkooperativen Bevölkerung, bedingt durch Gehirnwäsche und Kollateralschäden. 

Du darfst dich aber gerne weiterführend dazu äußern, sonst ist die Diskussion aus meiner Sicht nämlich recht sinnlos.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist noch nicht klar, wieso sie das machen sollten?
> Weil Kim Atomwaffen hat? Das hat er ja schon.
> Wenn er Südkorae angreifen will, könnte er das schon. Er müsste nicht mal Raketen benutzen. Einfach eine Atomwaffe nach Süden schippern, in Busan oder so zünden, und fertig.
> Macht er aber nicht, denn er will ja Korea wieder vereinen, das kann er nicht, wenn er die Koreaner im Süden angreift.
> ...


Mir ging es rein um das Szenario selbst, im Falle eines Einmarsches in Bezug auf die militärischen Mitteln Nordkoreas, deswegen schrieb ich auch von einem "Idealfall", und dazu gehört dass sich sowohl Russland als auch China raushalten. 
Wenn China mitmischt sieht die Sache schon vollkommen anders aus, das war mir klar.


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir ging es rein um das Szenario selbst, im Falle eines Einmarsches in Bezug auf die militärischen Mitteln Nordkoreas, deswegen schrieb ich auch von einem "Idealfall", und dazu gehört dass sich sowohl Russland als auch China raushalten.
> Wenn China mitmischt sieht die Sache schon vollkommen anders aus, das war mir klar.



Also, das letzte Mal, als die USA irgendwo einmarschiert sind und gewonnen haben, ist aber schon sehr, sehr lange her.
Die letzen Male ging es gründlich daneben -- außer Spesen nichts gewesen würde ich da mal sagen.
Von daher sehe ich da nicht mal ein Szenario für.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*

Naja, 2003.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2017)

Das Thema ist reine Politik, mit Logik und Verstand ist wenig zu analysieren. Beide Länder, Nordkorea und die USA haben eine Rechnung offen. Die Amis verloren den Krieg und müssen die letzten irgendwie kommunistisch/diktatorisch Lebenden in die Hölle schicken, Nordkora will Rache. Beides sind keine guten Vorraussetzungen. Trump lernt gerade, dass Bomben für die Stimmung im Land gut ist und nutzt mal eben seine dickste Waffe. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Menschen im Tunnelsystem erbärmlich leiden mussten. Und Trump wird, machen die Nordkoreane weitere Versuche, um auf den Stand der USA von 1960 zu kommen, zum Vater aller Bomben greifen und eine Wasserstoffbombe einsetzen. Was dann passieren wird, ist nicht vorhersehbar. Meine Meinung....


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*

Die USA hatten den Krieg nicht verloren, bis heute herrscht lediglich ein Waffenstillstand zw. Süd und Nordkorea. 

Das Ziel, Südkorea vor dem kommunistischen Norden zu schützen, wurde erreicht.


----------



## Leob12 (15. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, das letzte Mal, als die USA irgendwo einmarschiert sind und gewonnen haben, ist aber schon sehr, sehr lange her.
> Die letzen Male ging es gründlich daneben -- außer Spesen nichts gewesen würde ich da mal sagen.
> Von daher sehe ich da nicht mal ein Szenario für.



Desert Storm? Das war 1991...
Iraqi Freedom? 2003...

Und dann gibts noch Geschichten in Jugoslawien und dem Kosovo.
Ich bin gerne dabei, wenn es darum geht die USA zu kritisieren, aber dann bitte auch realistisch bleiben. 

Außer Spesen nichts gewesen bezieht sich auf die dämliche oder naive Politik für die Zeit nach dem Krieg, militärisch gesehen war Iraqi Freedom ein eindrucksvoller Sieg.


----------



## Adi1 (15. April 2017)

Die Amerikaner werden niemals mit massiven Bodentruppen in NK einmarschieren

Eher wird man präzise gesetzte Militärschläge mit Tomahawks unternehmen,
um die kerntechnischen Anlagen auszuschalten und eine weitere Entwicklung von Interkontinentalraketen zu unterbinden

Das wird sicherlich keine schöne Sache, wird aber unabdingbar sein,
falls NK nicht auf diplomatische Lösungsversuche reagiert


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Menschen im Tunnelsystem erbärmlich leiden mussten.



Ich schon. Ich hoffe diese Terroristen sind elendig krepiert. Schade nur, dass es so wenige waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. April 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich schon. Ich hoffe diese Terroristen sind elendig krepiert. Schade nur, dass es so wenige waren.


Unter den Menschen sind zivile Versorger, Familien, Kinder. Aber immer drauf und sich dann wundern, wenn die Kinder, deren Eltern zerstückelt wurden, in Laster steigen und Amok laufen. Warum denken AfDler immer nur bis zum Brett und nicht weiter? Das ganze war völlig ohne militärische Bedeutung und nichts weiter als ein typischer Trump, der seine Marke in die Ecke pinkeln wollte. Als nächstes wird dieser erbärmliche Feigling Atomwaffen gegen Korea einsetzen. Das ist meine Prognose und es graut mir davor.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Desert Storm? Das war 1991...
> Iraqi Freedom? 2003...



Wo haben die USA 1991 gewonnen?
Und wo haben sie 2003 gewonnen?
Ich glaube, dass du unter "gewonnen" was anderes verstehst als ich.

Und der Krieg in Jugoslawien ist ja kein Krieg, wo die USA einmarschiert sind und der gewonnen wurde.
Jugoslawien zerfiel.
Genauso haben sie 1993 in Somalia nicht gewonnen. sie haben die Truppen abgezogen, weil die Verluste zu hoch waren.

Und ich will nicht wissen, wie hoch die Verluste wären, wenn sie in Nord Korea einmarschieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> pinkeln wollte. Als nächstes wird dieser erbärmliche Feigling Atomwaffen gegen Korea einsetzen. Das ist meine Prognose und es graut mir davor.



Das glaube ich nicht. Die US Militärs sind schon so klug, ihn davon abzuhalten, irgendeinen Unsinn zumachen.
Afghanistan ist meines Erachtens schon von der Weltgemeinschaft aufgegeben. Daher interessiert es auch inzwischen niemanden mehr, was da passiert.
Was sehr bedauerlich ist. 
Die Bevölkerung leidet immer weiter unter der Herrschaft der Taliban.
Afghanistan als sicheres Herkunftsland zu bezeichnen ist geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo haben die USA 1991 gewonnen?
> Und wo haben sie 2003 gewonnen?
> Ich glaube, dass du unter "gewonnen" was anderes verstehst als ich.



Da gibt es nicht viel spielraum. Die USA hatten Ziele und diese wurden in beiden Kriegen  erreicht. 

1991 wurden die Iraker aus Kuwait vertrieben -> militärischer Sieg der Koalition unter Führung der USA

2003 wurde der Irak erobert --> militärischer Sieg der USA über den Irak

Inwieweit haben die USA diese beiden Kriege verloren?

Die Nachkriegszeit ist wieder eine andere Geschichte...



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso haben sie 1993 in Somalia nicht gewonnen. sie haben die Truppen abgezogen, weil die Verluste zu hoch waren.



Das Ziel der USA wurde allerdings dennoch erreicht, eben unter zu hohen Verlusten. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Die US Militärs sind schon so klug, ihn davon abzuhalten, irgendeinen Unsinn zumachen.



Das US-Militär, welches am liebsten Kuba ins Jenseits befördert hätte? 

Ich kenne die aktuelle Besetzung nicht, aber pauschal würde ich das nicht sagen. Es hängt stark davon ab, ob wir mehr Falken oder mehr Tauben in den reihen des Militärs sitzen haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Es hängt stark davon ab, ob wir mehr Falken oder mehr Tauben in den reihen des Militärs sitzen haben.



Es sitzen dort vermutlich viele Leute, die schon damals Bush davon abhalten wollten, den Irak zu erobern -- ob gewonnen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Für mich klar verloren. 
Denn hätten sie gewonnen, sähe es heute dort anders aus.
Aber letztendlich kommt es auf die Berater an, die schupsen den Präsidenten ja in die eine oder andere Richtung und ich habe keine Ahnung, welcher Trottel ihm geraten hat, die riesen Bombe auf Afghanistan zu werfen. 
Genauso kenne ich die Umstände nicht, wieso er einen Flugzeugträger ins Koreanische Meer geschickt hat -- ist ja nicht so, als wenn die Amerikaner da nicht schon genug Militär hätten.
Und von Japan aus ist Korea auch problemlos zu erreichen.
Hängt also stark von den Beratern ab, was Trump als nächstes macht. Und dass er bei seiner Auswahl an Beratern nicht gerade bestens ausgesucht hat, kann man ja immer noch super an Kellyanne Conway sehen.
Und der Sprecher des Weißes Hauses -- Sean Spicer -- ist ja auch nicht gerade eine Leuchte.
Dazu muss ich mir auch nur das Kabinett Trumps anschauen, das überwiegend aus alten, weißen Säcken besteht.
Gerade mal ein Schwarzer und nur zwei Frauen sind dabei


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Den dritten Golfkrieg haben die USA ganz eindeutig gewonnen. Das gibt es kein "sei mal dahingestellt". Die USA haben den Irak erobert, damit war der aktive Krieg vorbei.

Was !nach dem Krieg! passiert ist, hat mit der Frage ob Sieg oder Niederlage, nichts zu tun. Du würdest ja auch nicht sagen, die Sowjetunion hat den 2WK. verloren, weil es am Ende seine Satellitenstaaten verloren hat. Kriegszeit und Besatzungszeit sind erstmal getrennt zu betrachten. 

"...dann sähe es heute dort anders aus.." ist ja eine subjektive Frage. Darüber lässt sich streiten. Ob die USA den Irakkrieg gewonnen haben lässt sich ganz objektiv beantworten und zwar mit ja.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Wo hat die Sowjetunion den zweiten Weltkrieg verloren?
Und der kalte Krieg war ja nie ein Krieg, er hatte schon gar nichts mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu tun. Es ging darum, welches System sich weltweit durchsetzen wird.
Und aktuell ist es so, dass sich autokratische Systeme durchsetzen werden.

Die Zeiten von demokratischen Systemen mit freier Presse und Meinung sind auf dem Rückzug, egal wo auf der Welt du hinschaust.
Entweder werden Fake News als Fakten angepriesen oder die meisten lesen nur noch das, was ihrer Meinung entspricht und lassen alles andere liegen oder es geht soweit, dass du für deine Meinung oder Arbeit ins Gefängnis geworfen wirst -- mit dem Totschlagargument, dass du Terroristen unterstützt.


----------



## Two-Face (15. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> 1991 wurden die Iraker aus Kuwait vertrieben -> militärischer Sieg der Koalition unter Führung der USA


Hätte Bush sen. damals präventiv Truppen in Kuwait stationiert, wäre es gar nicht erst zu einem Krieg gekommen.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ziel der USA wurde allerdings dennoch erreicht, eben unter zu hohen Verlusten.


...und das Ziel war?
In Somalia hat sich bis heute nicht viel gändert, dass Land ist vom Bürgerkrieg zerrüttet, Hungersnöte zwingen die Bevölkerung immernoch in die Knie.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo hat die Sowjetunion den zweiten Weltkrieg verloren?
> Und der kalte Krieg war ja nie ein Krieg, er hatte schon gar nichts mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zu tun. Es ging darum, welches System sich weltweit durchsetzen wird.
> Und aktuell ist es so, dass sich autokratische Systeme durchsetzen werden.
> 
> ...



Nein haben sie natürlich nicht, habe ich in diesem Sinn auch nicht geschrieben. Warum haben die USA den militärischen Konflikt mit dem Irak 2003 für dich verloren? Anscheinend weil die Besatzungszeit nicht so lief, wie sie in deinen Augen laufen hätte sollen?
Nach der Logik könnte ich ja dann sagen, die Russen haben den 2WK verloren, weil die Besatzungszeit, die in Satellitenstaaten übergegangen ist, am Ende zerbrochen ist, in diesem Sinne nicht so lief, wie die Sowjetunion sich es vorgestellt hat. Würde man natürlich nicht. Krieg und Besatzungszeit haben natürlich was miteinander zu tun, aber bleiben zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. 

Inwieweit meine Anmerkungen jetzt was mit politischen Systemen und Fake News zu tun haben  Die Begründung für den Irakkrieg war ja nicht der Wille, autokratische Systeme aufhalten zu wollen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte Bush sen. damals präventiv Truppen in Kuwait stationiert, wäre es gar nicht erst zu einem Krieg gekommen.



Ändert ja nichts daran, dass die Koalition die Iraker besiegt haben. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und das Ziel war?
> In Somalia hat sich bis heute nicht viel gändert, dass Land ist vom Bürgerkrieg zerrüttet, Hungersnöte zwingen die Bevölkerung immernoch in die Knie.



Das Ziel war, in der angesprochenen Operation, in jener die Amerikaner so hohe Verluste erlitten hatten, vor allem führende Köpfe der Milizen zu verhaften. Dieses Ziel wurde erreicht.

Somalia ist jetzt aber auch was anderes, als z.B. die Golfkriege. Bei Somalia handelte es sich ja maximal um Scharmützel, welche die USA geführt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (15. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das Ziel war, in der angesprochenen Operation, in jener die Amerikaner so hohe Verluste erlitten hatten, vor allem führende Köpfe der Milizen zu verhaften. Dieses Ziel wurde erreicht.


Welche angesprochene Operation? Ich weiß nur von dieser, und die hatte ein weit nachhaltigeres Ziel, als nur ein paar führende Köpfe einer Miliz festzunageln. Und diese war auch nur so lange ein Erfolg, wie die Streitkräfte dort anwesend waren, als sie abzogen, ging alles wieder von vorne los.

Die Hungersnot konnte auf Dauer nicht bekämpft werden, ebensowenig wie eine durchweg stabile Regierung installiert werden.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche angesprochene Operation? Ich weiß nur von dieser, und die hatte ein weit nachhaltigeres Ziel, als nur ein paar führende Köpfe einer Miliz festzunageln. Und diese war auch nur so lange ein Erfolg, wie die Streitkräfte dort anwesend waren, als sie abzogen, ging alles wieder von vorne los.
> 
> Die Hungersnot konnte auf Dauer nicht bekämpft werden, ebensowenig wie eine durchweg stabile Regierung installiert werden.



Da muss ich zugeben, hab ich mich zu allgemein geäußert. Die Intervention der USA in Somalia und allgemein der UNO ist natürlich gescheitert. 

Insgesamt bezog ich mich auf diese Aussage,



Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso haben sie 1993 in Somalia nicht gewonnen. sie haben die Truppen abgezogen, weil die Verluste zu hoch waren.



mit dem hier: Schlacht von Mogadischu – Wikipedia .

Mein Fehler, da habe ich etwas falsches geschrieben.

Allerdings kann man Somalia jetzt schwer als Krieg bewerten, welchen die USA verloren haben, da es für die USA, wie schon gesagt, eher ein Scharmützel war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Nordkoreaner würden sich sicher einigeln, alles andere wäre dämlich, aber die Amerikaner hätten ebenso Zeit und müssten nichts überstürzen. Ein zweites Vietnam würde ihnen nicht passieren.



Nö, ein zweites Vietnam kann den USA nicht passieren. Nur ein drittes. Oder alternativ ein zweites Afghanistan. Je nach Zählweise ggf. auch ein drittes (/viertes Vietnam), denn auch wenn die USA ihre Ziele im dritten Irakkrieg erreicht haben (der Irak hatte danach keine Massenvernichtungswaffen mehr ): Ihren Gegner, den "internationalen Terrorismus", den sie da (nach späterer Lesart) bekämpfen wollten, haben sie nicht geschlagen. Im Gegensatz zur irakischen Armee, die auf keiner Ebene einen Krieg wollte auf niedrigster reihenweise übergelaufen ist, kämpfen unzählige andere Interessengruppen im Irak nämlich weiter - und genau mit den Methoden, die in Nordkorea zu befürchten wären.



> Ja, die Mobilität der Amerikaner wäre sicher kein derart übermächtiger Faktor gegen Nordkorea, aber Nordkorea hat dieselben Probleme wie auch China: Reine Manpower nützt dir nichts, wenn deine Armee aufgrund fehlender oder zerstörter Infrastruktur unbeweglich ist.



Eine ausreichende große Guerilla-Armee muss nicht beweglich sein, weil Teile von ihr schon da ist. Hochmobile Taktiken sind im Gegenteil Markenzeichen zahlenmäßig kleiner, aber technisch überlegener Streitkräfte (und das schon seit Zeiten, in denen Kompositbögen High-Tech waren).




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ohne Google zu befragen weiß ich, dass Afghanistan locker 3x so groß ist wie Nordkorea. Das sind noch einmal ganz andere Dimensionen.
> Desweiteren sind die Gebirgszüge wie der Hindukusch, und da kommt meines Wissens kein Berg Nordkoreas auch nur ansatzweise ran.



Der Hindukusch (insbesondere die westlichen und südlichen Ausläufer, in denen die Taliban bis heute die Überhand hat) ist auch nicht soviel steiler oder faltiger als die koreanische Halbinsel und dass er auf einem höheren Sockel steht macht allenfalls für Lastenhubschrauber einen relevanten Unterschied.



> Wo wir aber bei Denkfehlern sind: Die Taliban sind kein Staat, Nordkorea schon.



Das islamische Emirat Afghanistan mag von Deutschland nicht anerkannt worden sein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das nenneswerten Einfluss auf das Verhalten der Taliban-Armee hat...



> Und seit mehreren Jahrzehnten ist laut Propaganda der Westen schuld an dieser Armut. Wieso flüchten nicht viel mehr Nordkoreaner? Wieso gibt es keinen Aufstand? Die USA wären die ersten, die so etwas unterstützen würden, nur warum ist das bisher nicht passiert?
> Auch die Afghanen und Iraker waren kein reiches Volk, und hatten bzw haben unter Hussein/Taliban zu leiden, trotzdem werden die Amerikaner dort nicht als Messias gefeiert, warum wohl? Glaubst du die Leute wären nach Jahrzehnten an Diktatur sofort für die "tollen, westlichen Werte" empfänglich? Auch das hat im Irak und in Afghanistan nicht funktioniert.



Ich würde zwar ebenfalls ein großes Fragezeichen hinter die Einstellung der Nordkoreaner zu einem Krieg setzen, aber mit Irak oder Afghanistan kannst du das nicht vergleichen. Gerade Afghanistan blickt auf eine rund 100 jährige Geschichte internationaler Einmischungen zurück und jedes einzelne Mal ging es schlecht für Afghanen aus. Entsprechend stark sind die Resentiments gegen alles und jeden, der ihnen mal wieder vorschreiben will, wie sie zu leben haben. Im Fall Irak-USA gilt das Gleiche: Die Amerikaner wurden spätestens seit dem zweiten Golfkrieg (zu Recht) als Besatzer und Bevormunder wahrgenommen, die für einen Großteil der Missstände im Land verantwortlich sind, entsprechenden Zulauf haben Gruppierungen, die einen Kampf des gesamten vorderen Ostens gegen die USA und ihre Verbündeten propagieren. (Trotzdem geht ein Großteil der Anschläge im Irak aber auf das Konto von Gruppierungen, die sich gegenseitig bekämpfen.)
All das ist, soweit bekannt, in Nordkorea nicht der Fall. Man wurde die von den USA (oder irgend einer anderen fremden Macht) besetzt, dem eigenen Verständnis hat man im Koreakrieg nicht verloren und somit auch keine Vorgaben von außen zu befolgen und das große Feindbild ist ohnehin Südkorea - ein Feindbild mit Löchern, da man die Südkoreaner selbst ja weiterhin gerne einverleiben möchte und außerdem oft Verwandtschaft dort hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein haben sie natürlich nicht, habe ich in diesem Sinn auch nicht geschrieben. Warum haben die USA den militärischen Konflikt mit dem Irak 2003 für dich verloren? Anscheinend weil die Besatzungszeit nicht so lief, wie sie in deinen Augen laufen hätte sollen?
> Nach der Logik könnte ich ja dann sagen, die Russen haben den 2WK verloren, weil die Besatzungszeit, die in Satellitenstaaten übergegangen ist, am Ende zerbrochen ist, in diesem Sinne nicht so lief, wie die Sowjetunion sich es vorgestellt hat. Würde man natürlich nicht. Krieg und Besatzungszeit haben natürlich was miteinander zu tun, aber bleiben zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe.



Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausufern lassen, da es ja hier nicht um den zweiten Weltkrieg geht.
Aber ich will dir mal eine Frage stellen:
Was wäre denn, wenn die USA Nazi Deutschland geschlagen hätten -- wie sie es ja geschafft haben -- danach aber einfach wieder abgezogen wären?
Was wäre aus Deutschland oder Europas geworden, wenn sich die USA nach dem Sieg wieder zurück gezogen hätten und sich Europa selbst überlassen hätten?
Ich hab keine Ahnung, aber einfach nur militärisch gewinnen reicht meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht aus. Du brauchst immer ein Konzept danach.
Die USA hatten nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg ein Konzept. Sie hatten schnell ein Konzept zur Hand, als die Sowjets Berlin abgeschnitten hatten.
Für Korea hatten sie nichts danach, für Vietnam auch nicht. Nach dem Golf Krieg unter Bush Senior sind sie nicht mal geblieben. Nach dem Sieg über Saddam haben sie nichts gemacht außer das Ölministerium zu sichern.
Das ist zu wenig und daher ist das auch kein "Sieg" in meinen Augen.


----------



## Seeefe (15. April 2017)

Dann hätten sie den Krieg gegen das dritte Reich trotzdem gewonnen gehabt.

Wie gesagt, Krieg ungleich Besatzungszeit/Nachkriegszeit. 

Klar reicht das nicht, aber das hat ja nicht direkt miteinander zu tun...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Klar reicht das nicht, aber das hat ja nicht direkt miteinander zu tun...



für mich gehört das eine halt mit dem anderen zusammen.
Hätte man sich immer daran gehalten, gäbe es heute deutlich weniger Konflikte.
Aber so ist das eben -- man denkt nie zu Ende. Egal ob damals mit der Eroberung Amerikas oder das Britische Imperium in Indien oder die Ausbeutung Afrikas.
Die Rüstungsindustrie verdient eben kein Geld mehr, wenn man ein zerbombtes Land wieder aufbauen will.
Die wollen, dass man weiter zieht und das nächste Land zerbombt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ohne Google zu befragen weiß ich, dass Afghanistan locker 3x so groß ist wie Nordkorea. Das sind noch einmal ganz andere Dimensionen.



Das würde vieleicht eine estenzielle Rolle spielen würden wir hier über ein Land von der Größe Luxenburgs, Belgiens, oder der Niederlande sprechen, aber ob Nordkorea nun nur ein drittel der Größe von Afghanistan hat oder genauso groß wäre ist nicht ausschlaggebend, den würde die reine Größe eine wirklich so entscheidene Rolle spielen wie du denkst hätten die USA ja Vietnam im Handstreich erobern müssen, den zu Zeiten des Vietnamkrieges sprachen wir da auch nur von einer Fläche von ca. 150.000km² die zu Nordvietnam gehört hat. 
Nordkorea ist mit Rund 130-137.000km² ehnlich groß wie Nordvietnam damals.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind die Gebirgszüge wie der Hindukusch, und da kommt meines Wissens kein Berg Nordkoreas auch nur ansatzweise ran.



Na da kennst du Korea und vor allem den nördlichten Teil aber sehr schlecht, die Gebirge dort sind nicht minder beeindruckend und für Gerillias eigentlich sogar noch besser als in Afghanistan, wo wir nur von kahlen Felsformationen reden, da die Berge in Nordkorea zumeist auch dicht bewaldet sind:

Die 6 beruhmtesten Gebirge in Korea - Nordkorea-Information



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wo wir aber bei Denkfehlern sind: Die Taliban sind kein Staat, Nordkorea schon.



Die Taliban haben vom Ende des Krieges gegen die sovjetischen Truppen bis zum Einmarsch 2001 defakto über Afghanistan geherrscht, sie haben die Gesetze bestimmt, die Steuern eingetrieben und Recht gesprochen, man kann also durchaus behaupten die Taliban konnten zu jener Zeit als Herrscher Afghanistans  angesehen werden und somit war es faktisch ein Krieg gegen einen Staat, wen auch nicht international anerkannt.
Wobei das nicht so sehr eine Rolle spielt da es ja um die militärische Art der Kriegsführung geht und die reale Kontrolle über Grund und Boden und da haben es die USA und ihre Verbündeten wie gesagt in 16 Jahren nicht geschaft die Taliban aus den Bergen Afghanistans zu vertreiben.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und seit mehreren Jahrzehnten ist laut Propaganda der Westen schuld an dieser Armut. Wieso flüchten nicht viel mehr Nordkoreaner?



Weil die nordkoreanischen Grenzen zu den bestbewachtesten der Welt zählen und es nur eine Richtung gibt in der du über Land fliehen kannst und das ist die Nordgrenze und selbst da musst du den Grenzern entkommen und dann noch über einen Grenzfluss mit starker Ströhmung, oder durch sehr unwegsames Gebirge.
Im Süden ist ein Übertritt unmöglich, da sich dort KVA und die südkoreanische Armee gegenüberstehen und ansonsten gibt es nur Ozean im Westen und Osten.

Glaubst du wirklich da ist es so einfach zu flüchten?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es keinen Aufstand?



Warum gab es in der DDR zwischen 53 und 89 keinen Aufstand mehr? Weil alle so überzeugt von der Propaganda der DDR waren und geglaubt haben das im Westen der böse kaptialistische Klassenfeind an der Mangelwirtschaft in der DDR schuld hat und im Westen die bösen Teufel wohnen? Oder weil man Angst vor Repression und gewaltsamer Niederschlagung durch den Staat hatte? Die Norkoreaner haben mitbekommen was die Chinesen damals 1989 am Platz des himmlischen Friedens mit Protestanten gemacht haben und die Kim-Dynastie würde solch einen Aufstand auch einfach mit Gewalt beenden, die fakeln mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht lange.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Die USA wären die ersten, die so etwas unterstützen würden, nur warum ist das bisher nicht passiert?
> Auch die Afghanen und Iraker waren kein reiches Volk, und hatten bzw haben unter Hussein/Taliban zu leiden, trotzdem werden die Amerikaner dort nicht als Messias gefeiert, warum wohl? Glaubst du die Leute wären nach Jahrzehnten an Diktatur sofort für die "tollen, westlichen Werte" empfänglich? Auch das hat im Irak und in Afghanistan nicht funktioniert.



Du beantwortest dir die Frage im Grunde selber.
Auch in Afghanistan und im Irak wurden die USA als Befreier empfangen und war man ihnen durchaus dankbar für den Sturz von Sadam und den Taliban, bis die USA wie immer Mist gebaut haben und ihre Marionetenregierungen installierten und sich in die weitere Entwicklung der Länder zu ihren eigenen Gunsten einmischten. Die Marionettenregierungen waren zwar prowestlich, aber auch zutiefst korrupt und haben das Land zusammen mit den USA in genauso großes, oder mehr Ehlend gestürzt wie bevor die USA einmaschiert sind. Mit der Zeit waren dann halt immer mehr Leute entäuscht von dieser nicht vorhandenen Entwicklung zu ihren Gunsten, entäuschte Menschen sind empfänglich für Extremisten und wollen natürlich das die Westmächte, die als Besatzer empfunden werden, verschwinden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia haben in knapp 40 Jahren 3,8 Mio Bürger die DDR verlassen, das macht gut 75.000 pro Jahr und wenn da nur die Hälfte illegal geflüchtet ist, kommt man auf mehr als 30.000. Hier die Flüchtenden aus der DDR als "kleine Fluchtbewegung" im Vergleich zu NK hinzustellen ist schon recht abenteuerlich.



Du kannst aber nicht Flüchtende dazuzählen die die DDR zwischen 1945 und 1961, also vor dem Bau der Mauer verlassen haben und denen die 1989 über Ungarn und westdeutsche Botschaften abgehauen sind, das verfälscht das Ergebnis da man in Nordkorea über streng bewachte Grenzen fliehen muss und entsprechend in DDR auch nur diese Zahlen zählen können und da sieht es dann doch deutlich anders aus. Zwischen 1961 und 1989 haben es dann in der DDR grade mal insgesamt 40.101 Menschen geschaft über die Grenzbefestigungen der DDR zu fliehen:

Gelungene Fluchten aus der DDR und Ost-Berlin durch die Grenz-Sperranlagen, 1961-1989 | Chronik der Mauer

Das ist nur ein Bruchteil der Menschen die jährlich geschätzt versuchen aus Nordkorea fiehen. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von einer Bevölkerung die bis aufs letzte kämpft, sondern von einer feindseligen und unkooperativen Bevölkerung, bedingt durch Gehirnwäsche und Kollateralschäden.



Womit belegst du diese Gehirnwäsche? Die gab es in Vietnam und da haben die Menschen in Südvietnam erst dem Vietcong geholfen als es zu immer mehr Masakern und Greultaten gegen Bauern und Zivilisten kam, weil man Vietcong und Zivilisten nicht unterscheiden konnte und auch im Irak gab es Indoktrinierung und Proaganda im Sinne der Bath-Partei und trotzdem hat es nichts genutzt.
Menschen mögen gelgentlich dämlich sein, aber Jahrzehnte Elend und Hunger dürfte bei aller Propaganda den meisten einleuchten das es nicht die USA sind wesewegen sie hungern, den warum hilft den nicht China, der große idiologische Bruder Nordkoreas?
Weswegen Nordkoreas Regime da noch regiert ist lediglich die extreme Repression (Arbeitslager, Sippenhaft, extreme Bespitzelung und die Angst vor militärischer Niederschlagung bei Aufruhr).
Die Propaganda dient schon seit über 20 Jahren nur noch dafür um das Bild eines perfekten Nordkoreas mit Bevölkerung die hinter ihrem Herrscher steht im Ausland aufrecht zu erhalten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir ging es rein um das Szenario selbst, im Falle eines Einmarsches in Bezug auf die militärischen Mitteln Nordkoreas, deswegen schrieb ich auch von einem "Idealfall", und dazu gehört dass sich sowohl Russland als auch China raushalten.
> Wenn China mitmischt sieht die Sache schon vollkommen anders aus, das war mir klar.



Auch ohne China und Russland ist das keine Sache von 2-3 Wochen, wie im Irak. Wie bereits gesagt, die irakische Armee war miserabel ausgerüstet und hat einen konventionellen Krieg gekämpft, in einem weiten offenen Gelände was der westlichen Art der Kriegsführung extrem entgegen kam, da hatte man keine Chance.
Nordkorea hat sich aber auf eine asymmetrische Kriegsführung vorbereitet und auch wesentlich günstigeres Gelände als der Irak, da da rauscht man nicht mal eben so durch und da spielt die technologische Überlegenheit keine so extreme Rolle, das mussten schon die USA in Vietnam und die Russen in den 80ern in Afghanistan lernen, Technologie alleine ist gegen einen asymmetrisch operierenden Gegner in günstigen Gelände soviel Wert wie ein Taschentuch gegen radioaktive Strahlung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter ausufern lassen, da es ja hier nicht um den zweiten Weltkrieg geht.
> Aber ich will dir mal eine Frage stellen:
> Was wäre denn, wenn die USA Nazi Deutschland geschlagen hätten -- wie sie es ja geschafft haben -- danach aber einfach wieder abgezogen wären?
> Was wäre aus Deutschland oder Europas geworden, wenn sich die USA nach dem Sieg wieder zurück gezogen hätten und sich Europa selbst überlassen hätten?



Das ist aber auch schwer vergleichbar, Europa hat die gleichen wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Werte wie die USA geteilt und bis auf Deutschland musste man auch keine demokratischen Strukturen mehr etablieren. Es ging also lediglich um ein Konzept um Europa wieder wirtschaftlich Fit zu bekommen und darum den Deutschen ein für allemal einzubleuen das es keinen nässten Krieg und keine Alternative mehr zur Demokratie in Deutschland geben wird, was man schon alleine dadurch erreicht hat das man Deutschland Jahrzehntelang besetzt hat und bei allen Dingen genau auf die Finger geschaut hat.
Was die "Entnazifizierung" anging, nun die war den USA eigentlich fast egal, zwar hat man hier und da mit den Nürnberger Prozessen abgeurteilt, aber um wirkliche Aufarbeitung ging es den USA diesbezüglich auch nicht, ehr um politische Abschreckung im Sinne von von seht her, wen ihr euch nicht an unsere Spielregeln haltet kriegen wir euch und richten über euch.

Das war etwas völlig anderes als im Irak, oder erst recht in Afghanistan, wo die Gemeinsamkeiten sehr gering sind und man ein Konzept bräuchte das über Jahrzehnte eine gesellschaftliche, wirtschaftliche und politische Veränderung umfasst und das ist den USA schlicht zu teuer, da reden wir nicht mehr von ein paar Milliarden Dollar, sondern von hunderten Milliarden Dollar und unmengen Arbeit und Kontrolle über diesen Prozess.

Kurz um, die USA hatten nie wirklich ein Interesse in diesen Ländern Perspektiven zu schaffen, es ging eigentlich nur darum nach dem militärischen Part ein paar Miliarden in die Hand zu nehmen und prowestliche Regime zu installieren die militärisch stark genug sind um die Kontrolle zu behalten, der Rest interessierte ehr nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unter den Menschen sind zivile Versorger, Familien, Kinder. Aber immer drauf und sich dann wundern, wenn die Kinder, deren Eltern zerstückelt wurden, in Laster steigen und Amok laufen. Warum denken AfDler immer nur bis zum Brett und nicht weiter? Das ganze war völlig ohne militärische Bedeutung und nichts weiter als ein typischer Trump, der seine Marke in die Ecke pinkeln wollte. Als nächstes wird dieser erbärmliche Feigling Atomwaffen gegen Korea einsetzen. Das ist meine Prognose und es graut mir davor.



Selbst schuld wenn man als Zivilist meint Terroristen helfen zu müssen. Die verdienen es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Two-Face (16. April 2017)

...geht die Leier schon wieder los.


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2017)

Psychopathen sind nun mal nicht berechenbar,

da hilft nur die Knute


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (18. April 2017)

Das einzige was Ernst ist, ist dass sich der gute Kim einfach nur Lächerlich macht.

Er ist auf gut deutsch ne Witzfigur. Selbst meine Papierflieger fliegen weiter als seine möchtegern Atomwaffen ^^.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. April 2017)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Das einzige was Ernst ist, ist dass sich der gute Kim einfach nur Lächerlich macht.
> 
> Er ist auf gut deutsch ne Witzfigur. Selbst meine Papierflieger fliegen weiter als seine möchtegern Atomwaffen ^^.



Die werden schon noch weit genug fliegen, wen nicht heute dann morgen. Viele vergessen das die ersten amerikanischen und russischen Interkontinentalraketen Jahre der Entwicklung gebraucht haben und nicht so besonders zuverlässig waren, sowie eine hohe Fehlerquoten aufwiesen, was teilweise einfach durch die Anzahl wett gemacht wurde.
Und man darf auch nicht vergessen wieviele Jahre es zvor schon gedauert hat bis Werner von Braun für die Nazis mit der V3 überhaupt die erste halbwegs zuverlässige Rakete mit 500km Reichweite entwickelt hat und die war nur einstufig und der Mann hat faktisch unbegrenzte Mittel und Personal für seine Entwicklung.

Nordkorea versucht hier von der Picke auf eine eigene Rüstungsindustrie für mehrstufige Raketen (Langstrecken- / Interkontinentalraketen) aufzubauen, ohne großartige Hilfestellung durch Außenstehende mit entsprechendem Wissen. Das die Teile da nicht sofort absolut fehlerfrei funktionieren ist wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar, vor allem unter dem Aspekt das wir hier wirtschaftlich und technologisch von Norkorea sprechen und nicht von einer der großen europäischen Nationen, oder den USA, China und Russland, die über wesentlich mehr technologische und wirtschaftliche Möglichkeiten in diesen Bereichen verfügen.

Es ist schlicht ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob ich eine simple ungelenkte Kurzstreckenrakete bauen will, oder eine Rakete die tausende Kilometer fliegen soll und dann auch noch mit möglichst geringer Abweichung am Zielpunkt einschlägt.
Und unter all diesen Gesichtspunkten sind die Nordkoreaner mit ihrer Raketenentwicklung schon verdamt weit gekommen und wird es sicher nicht mehr zuviele Jahre dauern bis sie ihre ersten wirklich brauchbaren Exemplare haben die nicht mehr bei jedem zweiten Start ein Fehlschlag sind.
Von daher würde ich mich bzgl. dieser nordkoreanischen Bestrebungen nicht so abschätzig und überheblich geben wie du es hier machst.


----------



## azzih (18. April 2017)

Jo sehe ich ähnlich. Ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bis Nordkorea auch funktionsfähige Langstreckenraketen entwickelt und dann müssen sie es nur noch schaffen diese mit Atromsprengköpfen auszustatten.
Und ein instabiles, diktatorisches Regime das pausenlos seinen Nachbarn mit Krieg droht darf solche Waffen auf keinen Fall erlaubt werden. Notfalls muss halt entsprechend militärisch eingegriffen werden. 

Lustig sind diese irren Bestrebungen vor allem wenn man sich vor Augen führt das ein nicht kleiner Teil des NK Volkes hungert. Gibt viele Bilder von Leuten die am Straßenrand nach Würmern und Insekten im Schlamm bohren weil sie nix zu essen haben. Selbst seine Soldaten kann er in den Kasernen nicht versorgen. Hab mal ne Doku gesehen da haben sie eine Nordkoreanische Familie begleitet, deren Sohn ist dort in der Armee und jedes mal wenn die eingezogen werden haben sie Angst das er verhungert, weil die teils über Tage nix zu essen dort bekommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. April 2017)

Ich denke auch es würde für die nordkoreanische Bevölkerung besser sein, wenn man das Kim-Regime beendet.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2017)

Wenn sollte die Bevölkerung selbst den Anfang machen. Sonst hat es keinen Sinn.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn sollte die Bevölkerung selbst den Anfang machen. Sonst hat es keinen Sinn.


Dabei ist das größte Problem, dass Nordkorea seine Bevölkerung durchgehend mittels Propaganda und Militär in Angst versetzt und sich somit keiner traut irgendwas zu machen.


----------



## Seeefe (18. April 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*

Das wird auch nicht auf ewig so weitergehen. Irgendwann bricht das System zusammen, wenn sich nicht wenigstens ein wenig was verändert.

Man kann ja helfen, aber mMn nicht bevor die eigene Bevölkerung den ersten Schritt gemacht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2017)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dabei ist das größte Problem, dass Nordkorea seine Bevölkerung durchgehend mittels Propaganda und Militär in Angst versetzt und sich somit keiner traut irgendwas zu machen.



Das hat man in der DDR 89 auch gemacht (Propaganda, umfassende Überwachung, hochgerüstete Polizei und Militär) und trotzdem sind die Menschen auf die Straße gegangen, wen der Frust über die Bedingungen stark genug wird gehen die Menschen halt trotzdem auf die Straße, aller Abschreckung zum trotz.


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat man in der DDR 89 auch gemacht (Propaganda, umfassende Überwachung, hochgerüstete Polizei und Militär) und trotzdem sind die Menschen auf die Straße gegangen, wen der Frust über die Bedingungen stark genug wird gehen die Menschen halt trotzdem auf die Straße, aller Abschreckung zum trotz.



Richtig, aber in NK ist die Situation bedeutend schrecklicher

Straflager: Zeugnisse aus Nordkoreas Folterkammern - WELT


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*

Gab es in ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten auch; in der Sowjetunion sowieso. 

In einem Keller der Stasi hätte ich auch nur ungern gesessen.

Irgendwann bricht so ein System zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Irgendwann bricht so ein System zusammen.



Die Frage ist eben wann.
Die DDR ist zusammengebrochen, weil ihnen das Geld ausging.
War bei den Russen nicht anders.
Solange China Nord Korea aber noch unterstützt, bleibt das Regime meines Erachtens bestehen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2017)

Ein Grund, aber nicht der einzige. Geld für den Treibstoff der Panzer wäre dagewesen, in Moskau sind jene auch etwas bewegt worden.

Die Zeit und das Volk hatten die Eliten überholt, so sehr, dass es mit kleinen Reformen auch nicht mehr getan wäre. 

Das wird NK auch noch erleben.


----------



## aloha84 (19. April 2017)

Die DDR ist untergegangen, weil die Umstände es zuließen.
Die eigene Führungsriege war geschwächt und überaltert.
Der große Bruder hatte einen Reformer als Staatsführer, der auf keinen Fall ein Blutvergießen wollte. (ironischerweise wird ihm das heute im eigenen Land als Schwäche vorgeworfen)
Hätte es diese Umstände nicht gegeben, hätten meine Eltern noch so viel auf der Straße protestieren können.
Der Russe fährt da 2 mal mit ein paar Panzern durch, und das war es mit der Konterrevolution. (Siehe Prager Frühling, Platz des Himmlischen Friedens, DDR Aufstand 1953......)


----------



## Adi1 (19. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Grund, aber nicht der einzige. Geld für den Treibstoff der Panzer wäre dagewesen, in Moskau sind jene auch etwas bewegt worden.



Nö, die Russen haben sich rausgehalten,

Gorbatschow hat schon erkannt, dass dieses ewiges Wettrüsten das komplette Land ruinieren wird

Was aber NK angeht, da wird es nie zu einer friedlichen Revolution kommen 

Da hat ein User schneller gepostet


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2017)

Hab ich was anderes gesagt? Nein. 
Und er hat nicht erkannt, dass es das Land ruinieren wird, es war schon ruiniert.

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, unmöglich aber auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und er hat nicht erkannt, dass es das Land ruinieren wird, es war schon ruiniert.
> 
> Sehr unwahrscheinlich, unmöglich aber auch nicht.



Als Gorbatschow 1985 an die Macht kam war Russland kurz davor durch die Ausgaben für den Krieg in Afghanistan, das Wettrüsten und die Korruption in Politik und Wirtschaft ruiniert zu sein, war es aber noch nicht zur Gänze. Gortbatschow glaubte das er mit Reformen in Wirtschaft und Politik, sowie der Bekämpfung der Korruption die Sowjetunion vor dem Zusammenbruch bewahren könnte.

Was ihm aber wie die Geschichte ja zeigt nicht gelungen ist und auch wen er heute dafür gefeiert wird das er den Satelitenstaaten der Sowjetunion ihre Unbahängigkeit gewährt hat und die Sowjetunion aufgelöst hat war das ursprünglich garnicht das Ziel seiner Reformen und seines handelns.
Aber wie heißt es so schön? Wen du von den Geschehnissen überrollt wirst und sie nicht mehr aufhalten kannst setze dich an ihre Spitze und lass dich für sie feiern.


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2017)

Allerdings auch nur im Westen  1992 wollte man ihn ja noch mit Panzern aus dem Kreml jagen.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ein Grund, aber nicht der einzige. Geld für den Treibstoff der Panzer wäre dagewesen, in Moskau sind jene auch etwas bewegt worden.



Na ja, Strauß hat der DDR 1983 noch 1 Milliarde Markt Kredit gegeben.
Damit sind die bis 1989 gekommen. 
Heute verbrennt eine Bank so eine Summe in einer halben Stunde.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Selbst schuld wenn man als Zivilist meint Terroristen helfen zu müssen. Die verdienen es auch nicht besser.



Sag mal, tickst du noch ganz richtig? Das kann doch unmöglich Ernst gemeint sein?


----------



## Adi1 (20. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Strauß hat der DDR 1983 noch 1 Milliarde Markt Kredit gegeben.
> Damit sind die bis 1989 gekommen.



Aber auch nur deswegen, weil Quelle, Otto und andere Versandhäuser,

ihren billigen Mist, noch billiger herstellen konnten in der Zone


----------



## OField (20. April 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als nächstes wird dieser erbärmliche Feigling Atomwaffen gegen Korea einsetzen. Das ist meine Prognose und es graut mir davor.


Atombomben taugen nichts zum angreifen. Man geht dann im Nuklearen Vergeltungsfeuer ebenfalls unter.


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2017)

Wenn es denn ein Land ist, welches welche hat zum vergelten.


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur deswegen, weil Quelle, Otto und andere Versandhäuser,
> 
> ihren billigen Mist, noch billiger herstellen konnten in der Zone



Das war früher unser Niedriglohnsektor. 
Da haben rund 5 Millionen DDR Bürger drin gearbeitet.
Wie viele Niedriglöhner haben wir heute in Deutschland? 5 Millionen?  

Aber ich will nicht abschweifen. In Nord Korea gibt es einen etwas größeren Niedriglohnsektor.


----------



## OField (20. April 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn es denn ein Land ist, welches welche hat zum vergelten.


iwo. Die Amis suchen doch schon seit Ewigkeiten nach einem Grund aus Nordkorea einen schönen großen Parkplatz zu machen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber ich will nicht abschweifen. In Nord Korea gibt es einen etwas größeren Niedriglohnsektor.



Naja, da gab es mal eine Sonderwirtschaftszone zwischen Nord-und Südkorea

Da haben die Nordkoreaner den Krempel für die Südkoreaner zusammengeschustert, um an Devisen zu kommen,

damit die Atombombe auch finanziert werden kann

Mittlerweise ist das Projekt aber wohl eingestellt worden


----------



## Leob12 (21. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das würde vieleicht eine estenzielle Rolle spielen würden wir hier über ein Land von der Größe Luxenburgs, Belgiens, oder der Niederlande sprechen, aber ob Nordkorea nun nur ein drittel der Größe von Afghanistan hat oder genauso groß wäre ist nicht ausschlaggebend, den würde die reine Größe eine wirklich so entscheidene Rolle spielen wie du denkst hätten die USA ja Vietnam im Handstreich erobern müssen, den zu Zeiten des Vietnamkrieges sprachen wir da auch nur von einer Fläche von ca. 150.000km² die zu Nordvietnam gehört hat.  Nordkorea ist mit Rund 130-137.000km² ehnlich groß wie Nordvietnam damals.


Ok, ich habe nachgeschaut: 
Fläche Afghanistan: ~650.000 km² 
Fläche Nordkorea: ~120.000 km² 
Also ist das mehr als die fünffache Fläche. Das ist schon eine ganze Ecke kleiner. 
Ich habe das nicht als derart entscheidend hingestellt, sondern nur darauf hingewiesen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da kennst du Korea und vor allem den nördlichten Teil aber sehr schlecht, die Gebirge dort sind nicht minder beeindruckend und für Gerillias eigentlich sogar noch besser als in Afghanistan, wo wir nur von kahlen Felsformationen reden, da die Berge in Nordkorea zumeist auch dicht bewaldet sind:Die 6 beruhmtesten Gebirge in Korea - Nordkorea-Information


Du vergleichst gerade ein paar 2000er mit dem Hindukusch? Auch am Hindukusch hast du mitnichten nur kahle Felsformationen, vor allem im südöstlichen Teil, den Provinzen Laghman und Nuristan, wo Teile von den Taliban kontrolliert werden, hast du dichte Vegetation bis auf etwa 3000 Meter. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Taliban haben vom Ende des Krieges gegen die sovjetischen Truppen bis zum Einmarsch 2001 defakto über Afghanistan geherrscht, sie haben die Gesetze bestimmt, die Steuern eingetrieben und Recht gesprochen, man kann also durchaus behaupten die Taliban konnten zu jener Zeit als Herrscher Afghanistans  angesehen werden und somit war es faktisch ein Krieg gegen einen Staat, wen auch nicht international anerkannt.


Wurde dieser Staat anerkannt? Hat die Taliban den Staat auch nach außen vertreten? 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wobei das nicht so sehr eine Rolle spielt da es ja um die militärische Art der Kriegsführung geht und die reale Kontrolle über Grund und Boden und da haben es die USA und ihre Verbündeten wie gesagt in 16 Jahren nicht geschaft die Taliban aus den Bergen Afghanistans zu vertreiben.


Ja, weil die Taliban einerseits über die Grenze flüchten können, und andererseits weil sie die dortigen Dörfer und Siedlungen kontrollieren. Außerdem haben die Angriffe ja auch weitere Taliban „hervorgebracht“. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil die nordkoreanischen Grenzen zu den bestbewachtesten der Welt zählen und es nur eine Richtung gibt in der du über Land fliehen kannst und das ist die Nordgrenze und selbst da musst du den Grenzern entkommen und dann noch über einen Grenzfluss mit starker Ströhmung, oder durch sehr unwegsames Gebirge.
> Im Süden ist ein Übertritt unmöglich, da sich dort KVA und die südkoreanische Armee gegenüberstehen und ansonsten gibt es nur Ozean im Westen und Osten.
> 
> Glaubst du wirklich da ist es so einfach zu flüchten?


Wo habe ich das gesagt? Natürlich ist es schwer zu flüchten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum gab es in der DDR zwischen 53 und 89 keinen Aufstand mehr? Weil alle so überzeugt von der Propaganda der DDR waren und geglaubt haben das im Westen der böse kaptialistische Klassenfeind an der Mangelwirtschaft in der DDR schuld hat und im Westen die bösen Teufel wohnen? Oder weil man Angst vor Repression und gewaltsamer Niederschlagung durch den Staat hatte? Die Norkoreaner haben mitbekommen was die Chinesen damals 1989 am Platz des himmlischen Friedens mit Protestanten gemacht haben und die Kim-Dynastie würde solch einen Aufstand auch einfach mit Gewalt beenden, die fakeln mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht lange.


Wie schon gesagt, gäbe es dort diesen große Potenzial eines Aufstandes, die USA wären die ersten die den Aufständischen Unterstützung zusagen würden, zumindest inoffiziell. Das würde sogar zur Strategie der USA passen: Aufständische unterstützen solange diese das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. (Und danach kommt die große Überraschung…) Das hat man ja auch beim Arabischen Frühling wunderbar gesehen, und auch in Syrien. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du beantwortest dir die Frage im Grunde selber.
> Auch in Afghanistan und im Irak wurden die USA als Befreier empfangen und war man ihnen durchaus dankbar für den Sturz von Sadam und den Taliban, bis die USA wie immer Mist gebaut haben und ihre Marionetenregierungen installierten und sich in die weitere Entwicklung der Länder zu ihren eigenen Gunsten einmischten. Die Marionettenregierungen waren zwar prowestlich, aber auch zutiefst korrupt und haben das Land zusammen mit den USA in genauso großes, oder mehr Ehlend gestürzt wie bevor die USA einmaschiert sind. Mit der Zeit waren dann halt immer mehr Leute entäuscht von dieser nicht vorhandenen Entwicklung zu ihren Gunsten, entäuschte Menschen sind empfänglich für Extremisten und wollen natürlich das die Westmächte, die als Besatzer empfunden werden, verschwinden.


Nein, im Irak wurden sie nicht als Befreier empfangen. Zuerst hungern sie das Land durch Sanktionen aus, und dann werden sie als Befreier empfangen? Unter Hussein gab es zumindest relativen Wohlstand, das hat sich dann durch die Einmärsche rapide verändert. 
Die Iraker haben die Nase voll vom Westen, der seit über 100 Jahren immer wieder die Finger im Spiel hatte. Seien es die Briten, Franzosen oder die Amerikaner. 
Ich gebe dir beim Rest des Abschnitts recht, aber vergiss bitte nicht dass die Amerikaner bzw der Westen mit den Sanktionen gegen Saddam an der Armut im Irak mit schuld waren. Im Endeffekt weiß man nicht wirklich, wie viel Macht Saddam am Schluss wirklich noch inne hatte. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Womit belegst du diese Gehirnwäsche? Die gab es in Vietnam und da haben die Menschen in Südvietnam erst dem Vietcong geholfen als es zu immer mehr Masakern und Greultaten gegen Bauern und Zivilisten kam, weil man Vietcong und Zivilisten nicht unterscheiden konnte und auch im Irak gab es Indoktrinierung und Proaganda im Sinne der Bath-Partei und trotzdem hat es nichts genutzt.


Damit dass Bildung, Nachrichten und Informationen vom Staat gesteuert werden. Das Internet ist dort weitaus restriktiver und der Zugang bleibt den meisten Menschen verwehrt. 
North Korean defector says she believed Kim Jong-il was a god who could read her mind | The Independent
What the North Korean internet really looks like - BBC News
Wir reden hier von einem Land, das seit Jahrzehnten nahezu vollkommen abgeschottet ist. Das war im Irak bei weitem nicht so restriktiv. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Menschen mögen gelgentlich dämlich sein, aber Jahrzehnte Elend und Hunger dürfte bei aller Propaganda den meisten einleuchten das es nicht die USA sind wesewegen sie hungern, den warum hilft den nicht China, der große idiologische Bruder Nordkoreas?
> Weswegen Nordkoreas Regime da noch regiert ist lediglich die extreme Repression (Arbeitslager, Sippenhaft, extreme Bespitzelung und die Angst vor militärischer Niederschlagung bei Aufruhr).
> Die Propaganda dient schon seit über 20 Jahren nur noch dafür um das Bild eines perfekten Nordkoreas mit Bevölkerung die hinter ihrem Herrscher steht im Ausland aufrecht zu erhalten.


Wie schon gesagt, wenn seit einigen Generationen jedem Schulkind gesagt wird, dass der Westen schuld ist an der Situation, dann ist das schwer umzukehren bzw aufzuheben. Die meisten kennen schlicht nichts anderes. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch ohne China und Russland ist das keine Sache von 2-3 Wochen, wie im Irak. Wie bereits gesagt, die irakische Armee war miserabel ausgerüstet und hat einen konventionellen Krieg gekämpft, in einem weiten offenen Gelände was der westlichen Art der Kriegsführung extrem entgegen kam, da hatte man keine Chance.
> Nordkorea hat sich aber auf eine asymmetrische Kriegsführung vorbereitet und auch wesentlich günstigeres Gelände als der Irak, da da rauscht man nicht mal eben so durch und da spielt die technologische Überlegenheit keine so extreme Rolle, das mussten schon die USA in Vietnam und die Russen in den 80ern in Afghanistan lernen, Technologie alleine ist gegen einen asymmetrisch operierenden Gegner in günstigen Gelände soviel Wert wie ein Taschentuch gegen radioaktive Strahlung.


Technologie ist auch gegen einen asymmetrisch agierenden Gegner ein Vorteil. Der Vorteil wird geringer, aber nicht nichtig, so wie du es darstellst.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Mai 2017)

....ich verstehe nicht warum Nordkorea mit ihren Raketen momentan solche Probleme hat.
Immerhin haben die doch vor ein paar Jahren den ersten Astronauten zur Sonne geschossen....da hat er ein paar Andenken mitgenommen und flog dann zurück.
Flugzeit waren knapp ca. 4 Stunden.
Quelle 1: Freigeist-Forum-Tubingen: Das geheime Weltraumprogramm Nordkoreas: 17 jahriger Kosmonaut auf der Sonne gelandet !? (wer einen Lachkrampf auf der Seite bekommt darf ihn behalten!  )
Quelle 2: Nordkorea schickt erstmals Mensch zur Sonne – Tagesticker.net


----------



## Adi1 (3. Mai 2017)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Immerhin haben die doch vor ein paar Jahren den ersten Astronauten zur Sonne geschossen....da hat er ein paar Andenken mitgenommen und flog dann zurück.
> Flugzeit waren knapp ca. 4 Stunden.



Ja, das ist schon eine technische Meisterleistung 

Eigentlich sollte ja schon 1978 Sigmund Jahn – Wikipedia die Sonne erkunden 

Leider ist diese Mission aus Kostengründen gescheitert

Ein Nachtflug wäre da bedeutend billiger gewesen


----------



## Threshold (3. Mai 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ein Nachtflug wäre da bedeutend billiger gewesen



Wenn man sich nachts der Sonne nähert, ist es auch nicht so hell.


----------



## T-Drive (5. Mai 2017)

Aber viel zu kalt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2017)

Drinnen ist wärmer als nachts und als Astronaut sollte man ohne verdammt gute Kleidung eh nicht aussteigen. Also wen juckts?


----------



## Adi1 (6. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nachts der Sonne nähert, ist es auch nicht so hell.



Ja eben, nur versteht das keiner


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2017)

Hmm, nicht uninteressant und vor allem äußerst bedenklich. Die im Artikel angesprochene Indizien legen nahe das Nordkorea in den letzten 2 Jahren Triebwerke für seine Mittel- und Langstreckenraketen über illegale Schwarzmarkt-Waffenhändler aus der Ukraine vom inzwischen fast insolventen Hersteller KB Yuzhnoye bekommen haben könnte und deshalb die letzten Jahre so schnell bei der Entwicklung seiner Mittel- und Langstreckenraketen vorranschreiten konnte:

The secret to North Korea’s ICBM success | IISS

Stammen die Triebwerke fur die nordkoreanischen Mittel- und Langstreckenraketen aus der Ukraine? | Telepolis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2017)

Ich sehe das richtig, oder? Aus den letzten 20 cm einer Austrittsdüse, die den für alle Raketentriebwerken gelten Expansionsformeln folgt, und einer großen Menge nicht-Wissen über die nordkoreanische Raketenentwicklung (kein Vorwurf, sondern eine Feststellung: Der Autor sagt selbst, dass man wenig darüber weiß und das entspricht der Tatsache), die nach Aussage des Textes selbst keinem anderen existierenden Triebwerk entsprechen, wird ein kompletter Entwicklungszyklus einschließlich Basistriebwerk, Ort der Entwicklung und beteiligter Firmen analysiert?

Jetzt bekomme ich Angst, dass aus diesem Post mein Konto-Pin und die nächste TAN herausgelesen werden können.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

Ob der Konflikt friedlich ausgeht, liegt quasi nur an der USA und zwar ausschließlich.
Pläne liegen dabei schon lange auf dem Tisch.
Die USA stellen ihre Militärischen Übungen mit Südkorea ein und handeln einen Friedensvertrag mit Nordkorea aus und danach gibt Nordkorea das Atomprogramm auf.
Nur die USA will nicht. In den Medien ist Nordkorea natürlich das böse Land  dem endlich Einhalt geboten werden muss, also die übliche Geschichte wiedermal.

Im Prinzip geht es nur um eine Rechtfertigung für das Aufstellen des THAAD Systems in Südkorea und den sanitaire belt um China und Russland weiter voranzubringen.
Dass China das mit sich machen lässt ist sowieso eher als ein Wunder zu betrachten, fährt die USA ja in ihren Gewässern quasi ständig Patrouille und, in  setzt China immer mehr unter Druck.

Nordkorea wäre der am einfachsten zu lösende Konflikt. Aber das scheitert an der USA und ihrer Militärdoktrin.
Dort wo die USA mit Truppen schonmal sind gehen sie nie wieder weg, das ist am Erdball überall so.

In Syrien, in der Ukraine, in Afghanistan, im Irak etc..


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Na, ich glaube nicht, dass Nord Korea einen Friedensvertrag zustimmen. Schließlich ist es das Ziel Nord Koreas Korea wieder zu vereinen und die Führung zu haben.
Das ist aber mit den Süd Koreanern nicht möglich. Von daher passiert da gar nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ob der Konflikt friedlich ausgeht, liegt quasi nur an der USA und zwar ausschließlich.



Was halt einfach mal null stimmt. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA stellen ihre Militärischen Übungen mit Südkorea ein und handeln einen Friedensvertrag mit Nordkorea aus und danach gibt Nordkorea das Atomprogramm auf.



Warum sollten die USA machen? Südkorea ist ein souveränes Land und kann in seinem Land so viele Militärübungen abhalten, wie es will. 

Und warum Südkorea regelmäßig Militärübungen abhält, ist angesichts Nordkoreas Rhetorik wenig verwunderlich.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nur die USA will nicht. In den Medien ist Nordkorea natürlich das böse Land  dem endlich Einhalt geboten werden muss, also die übliche Geschichte wiedermal.



Nein, Nordkorea ist natürlich das total „friedliche“ Land. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip geht es nur um eine Rechtfertigung für das Aufstellen des THAAD Systems in Südkorea und den sanitaire belt um China und Russland weiter voranzubringen.



Aktion>Reaktion. Man müsste keine Systeme in Südkorea aufstellen, wenn Nordkorea nicht ständig den Süden und die USA bedrohen würden.

Dass China das mit sich machen lässt ist sowieso eher als ein Wunder zu betrachten, fährt die USA ja in ihren Gewässern quasi ständig Patrouille und, in  setzt China immer mehr unter Druck.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nordkorea wäre der am einfachsten zu lösende Konflikt. Aber das scheitert an der USA und ihrer Militärdoktrin.
> Dort wo die USA mit Truppen schonmal sind gehen sie nie wieder weg, das ist am Erdball überall so.
> 
> In Syrien, in der Ukraine, in Afghanistan, im Irak etc..



Nordkorea ist eines der wenigen Beispiele wo die USA zu Recht eingegriffen hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht, dass Nord Korea einen Friedensvertrag zustimmen. Schließlich ist es das Ziel Nord Koreas Korea wieder zu vereinen und die Führung zu haben.
> Das ist aber mit den Süd Koreanern nicht möglich. Von daher passiert da gar nicht.



Warum sollte der Süden auch? Der Norden ist soweit heruntergewirtschaftet, dass eine Wiedervereinigung quasi unbezahlbar wird.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Süden auch? Der Norden ist soweit heruntergewirtschaftet, dass eine Wiedervereinigung quasi unbezahlbar wird.


Sonderwirtschaftszone? Zumal Nordkorea im Gegensatz zu Südkorea reich an Bodenschätzen ist, insbesondere Seltene Erden. 

(Und das eine Wiedervereinigung bezahlbar ist, hat Deutschland gezeigt. Obwohl die neuen Bundesländer nur Braunkohle und brain-drain zu bieten hatten.)


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Süden auch? Der Norden ist soweit heruntergewirtschaftet, dass eine Wiedervereinigung quasi unbezahlbar wird.



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass auch der Süden an ein vereinigtes Korea großes Interesse hat.
Aber eben nicht mit einem Regime unter der Führung Kims.
Das Regime muss weg, der Nord muss sich freiwillig mit dem Süden zusammenschließen.
Gemeinsam könnte man dann den Norden wieder aufbauen, der ja nur echt zu den ärmsten Ecke der Erde gehört.


----------



## Adi1 (16. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sonderwirtschaftszone? Zumal Nordkorea im Gegensatz zu Südkorea reich an Bodenschätzen ist, insbesondere Seltene Erden.
> 
> (Und das eine Wiedervereinigung bezahlbar ist, hat Deutschland gezeigt. Obwohl die neuen Bundesländer nur Braunkohle und brain-drain zu bieten hatten.)



Na sicher, mit begehrten Rohstoffen kann man noch mehr Geld verdienen ...

... und umso schneller noch mehr Atombomben bauen 

Der Schlüssel zur Lösung des Konfliktes liegt eindeutig in China

Woher soll denn der Kim soll schnell Vorschritte in der Atom- und Raketentechnik gemacht haben?

Ich rate mal, die Inuits sind dran schuld


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sonderwirtschaftszone? Zumal Nordkorea im Gegensatz zu Südkorea reich an Bodenschätzen ist, insbesondere Seltene Erden.
> 
> (Und das eine Wiedervereinigung bezahlbar ist, hat Deutschland gezeigt. Obwohl die neuen Bundesländer nur Braunkohle und brain-drain zu bieten hatten.)



Dafür war die ehemalige DDR (bei aller Misswirtschaft) nicht auf dem Wirtschaftsstand eines dritte Welt Land. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass auch der Süden an ein vereinigtes Korea großes Interesse hat.
> Aber eben nicht mit einem Regime unter der Führung Kims.
> Das Regime muss weg, der Nord muss sich freiwillig mit dem Süden zusammenschließen.
> Gemeinsam könnte man dann den Norden wieder aufbauen, der ja nur echt zu den ärmsten Ecke der Erde gehört.



Naja, die Südkoreaner (insbesondere die Politiker) werden wohl mitbekommen habe, wie viel die Wiedervereinigung in Deutschland gekostet hat. Und der Abstand zwischen der alten BRD und der DDR war nicht so groß, wie zwischen Nord- und Südkorea.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja, die Südkoreaner (insbesondere die Politiker) werden wohl mitbekommen habe, wie viel die Wiedervereinigung in Deutschland gekostet hat. Und der Abstand zwischen der alten BRD und der DDR war nicht so groß, wie zwischen Nord- und Südkorea.



Ändert nichts daran, dass es das Ziel ist.
Für die Wiedervereinigung mit der DDR hat die BRD ja 10 Milliarden an Russland bezahlt, wenn ich nicht irre -- weiß die genau Zahl nicht mehr.
Sie hätten auch 10 Billionen Mark gezahlt. 
Und genauso wird das meines Erachtens auch in Korea gesehen. Völlig unwichtig, wie viel das kostet, es ist das Ziel.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was halt einfach mal null stimmt.



Du kennst die Verhandlungen und Standpunkte die bisher mit Nordkorea unter den 6 Augen Gesprächen gelaufen sind?



> Warum sollten die USA machen? Südkorea ist ein souveränes Land und kann in seinem Land so viele Militärübungen abhalten, wie es will.



Weil das die Bedingung für Nodkorea ist ihr Atomprogramm aufzugeben und davon werden sie nie abrücken.
Außerdem ists sowieso lächerlich. Die USA wollen anderen vorschreiben ob sie Atomwaffen haben dürfen oder nich, wo die USA doch die einzigen waren die diese menscheunwürdige Waffe je eingesetzt haben.
Und das zu einem Zeitpunkt wo der Krieg gegen Japan längst gewonnen war.



> Und warum Südkorea regelmäßig Militärübungen abhält, ist angesichts Nordkoreas Rhetorik wenig verwunderlich.



Angesichts der Expansionsbestrebungen der USA und der Isolierung Nordkoreas, nicht grade eine Überraschung.



> Nein, Nordkorea ist natürlich das total „friedliche“ Land.



Friedlicher als die USA allemal.



> Aktion>Reaktion. Man müsste keine Systeme in Südkorea aufstellen,  wenn Nordkorea nicht ständig den Süden und die USA bedrohen würden.



Man muss einfach sehen, dass sich Nordkorea gegen die USA zu wehr setzen will und keinen Regime Change oder sonstiges duldet und deswegen das Atomprogramm entworfen hat.
Ähnlich wie der Iran.



> Nordkorea ist eines der wenigen Beispiele wo die USA zu Recht eingegriffen hat.



Du meinst damals im Koreakrieg? Ja damals stimme ich zu, aber nicht jetzt.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Friedlicher als die USA allemal.



Du kennst also die Zahlen, die seit Ende des Koreakrieges durch das Regime in Pjöngjang ums Leben gekommen sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du kennst die Verhandlungen und Standpunkte die bisher mit Nordkorea unter den 6 Augen Gesprächen gelaufen sind?



Natürlich und auch, dass NK sich selbst davon zurückgezogen hat. NK nutzt das doch nur, um Nahrungsmittel zu eerpressen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Weil das die Bedingung für Nodkorea ist ihr Atomprogramm aufzugeben und davon werden sie nie abrücken.



NK hat keine Forderungen zu stellen. Ganz einfach.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Außerdem ists sowieso lächerlich. Die USA wollen anderen vorschreiben ob sie Atomwaffen haben dürfen oder nich, wo die USA doch die einzigen waren die diese menscheunwürdige Waffe je eingesetzt haben. Und das zu einem Zeitpunkt wo der Krieg gegen Japan längst gewonnen war.



A)	Nicht die USA, sondern der UN-Sicherheitsrat.
B)	Beim konventionellen Angriff auf Tokio am 9. März 1945 starben mehr Menschen, als in Hiroshima oder Nagasaki. Ist das jetzt „menschenunwürdiger“?
C)	Japan hatte noch nicht kapituliert und bisher auch nicht eingelenkt. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Angesichts der Expansionsbestrebungen der USA und der Isolierung Nordkoreas, nicht grade eine Überraschung.



Eher angesichts der Kriegsrhetorik aus dem Norden. Und die Isolierung hat sich Nordkorea selbst zuzuschreiben.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Friedlicher als die USA allemal.



Klar, weil die USA hat ja zuerst Nordkorea gedroht und es war ja überhaupt nicht umgekehrt 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Man muss einfach sehen, dass sich Nordkorea gegen die USA zu wehr setzen will und keinen Regime Change oder sonstiges duldet und deswegen das Atomprogramm entworfen hat.



Nordkorea müsste sich nicht zur „Wehr“ setzten, wenn sie sich einfach mal benehmen würden. Daran scheitert es.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du meinst damals im Koreakrieg? Ja damals stimme ich zu, aber nicht jetzt.



Es ist heute genauso richtig, wie damals. Die ganze Situation heute, ist auf den Krieg von damals zurückzuführen. Einen Krieg der vom Norden begonnen wurde.

Gegen kommunistische Länder muss man harte Kante zeigen, dass ist die einzige Sprache, die diese Leute verstehen. Deshalb haben wir den kalten Krieg gegen die SU gewonnen. Wir bräuchten mal wieder jemanden wie Reagan.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten mal wieder jemanden wie Reagan.



Warte ab, Donald hat noch seine Chancen. 
Mal sehen, ob er am Ende so viele Schulden anhäufen kann wie der alte Ronald. 
Andererseits könnte er David Hasselhoff an die Mauer schicken.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe das richtig, oder? Aus den letzten 20 cm einer Austrittsdüse, die den für alle Raketentriebwerken gelten Expansionsformeln folgt, und einer großen Menge nicht-Wissen über die nordkoreanische Raketenentwicklung (kein Vorwurf, sondern eine Feststellung: Der Autor sagt selbst, dass man wenig darüber weiß und das entspricht der Tatsache), die nach Aussage des Textes selbst keinem anderen existierenden Triebwerk entsprechen, wird ein kompletter Entwicklungszyklus einschließlich Basistriebwerk, Ort der Entwicklung und beteiligter Firmen analysiert?
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich Angst, dass aus diesem Post mein Konto-Pin und die nächste TAN herausgelesen werden können.



Ach komm, so identisch und unaussagekräftig wie du das hinstellst ist es auch wieder nicht.

Schau ich mir z.B. die Bilder amerikanischer Raketen an gibt es da sehr wohl sichtliche Unterschiede was die Anordung, Anzahl und Formgebung der Auslassöffnungen angeht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem muss man nur mal bedenken wie lange die Forschung und  Eigenentwicklung von Raketen benötigt. Die Nazis haben für eine Einstufige V2 mit etwa 320 bis 500 km Reichweite 10 Jahre (1934 bis 1944) benötigt, bis sie eine äußerst unausgegorene Serienreife mit vielen Blingängern erreichte (etwa 33% aller Raketen waren komplette Blingänger, 33% schlugen irgendwo in der Pampa ein und nur die restlichen 33% trafen vorgesehene Ziele) und da ist nicht berücksichtigt das es bereits zuvor im privaten Sektor in Deutschland viele Jahre an Raketenantrieben geforscht wurde.
Für mehrstufige Interkontinentalraketen wie die im Artikel angesprochene nordkoreanische Hwasong-14, oder auch die Taepondong-2 (die 2012 einen kleinen Sateliten ins All schoß) haben die Amerikaner und Sovjets ab 1945 nochmal gut und gerne 12 Jahre (1957) Entwicklungszeit benötigt und die hatten damals das know how deutscher Raketenforscher.
Allerdings waren selbst diese Raketen noch nicht ausgereift genug und für den militärischen Transport von Nuklearsprengköpfen geeignet, bis dahin dauerte es nochmal gut 4 Jahre (bis 1961).

Insgesamt also gut 27 Jahre, selbst wen man großzügig davon ausgeht das Nordkorea schon auf dem Niveau von 1950 anfängt wären das immer noch gut 11 Jahre bei dem Buget, Know How und der Wirtschaftsleistung einer UDSSR, oder USA. 
Etwas wovon so ein wirtschaftlich angeschlagener "Zwergstaat" wie Nordkorea überhaupt nur entfernt träumen kann, so das es wohl ehr wesentlich mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen dürfte (20-30 Jahre aufwärts). 

Folglich, was ist die schnellste und günstigste Alternative für ein Land wie Nordkorea selber an die notwendigen Antriebe zu gelangen,  wen man nicht mindestens (sehr positiv geschätzt) 2 Jahrzehnte für die Eigenentwicklung benötigen will?
Das kopieren und selber fertigen bereits vorhandener Antriebe.

Wer kommt dafür in Frage?
Sämtliche westliche Staaten in Europa und den USA die über die notwenidige Technologie verfügen kann man wohl problemlos ausschließen (England, Frankreich, USA, ect.).
Indien kann man wohl auch ehr ausschließen.
Russland bestünde zwar die Möglichkeit, mir erschließe sich aber nicht der Nutzen den Russland davon hätte Nordkorea in diesen Punkten zu helfen, da sich dadurch weder geostrategisch, noch militärisch für Russland ein Vorteil ergeben würde.
Auch wen man es trotzdem nicht vollständig ausschließen kann, aber ich halte es für ehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.
China kann man auch ehr ausklammern, zwar ist China ein wichtiger wirtschaftlicher und strategischer Partner Nordkoreas, für China ergeben sich aber ebenfalls keine geostrategischen und militärischen Vorteile daraus Nordkorea bei dem Vorhaben zu unterstützen, ehr im Gegenteil, China steht damit nur mehr unter Druck.
Zudem sind die Chinesen mit dem Status Quo der 1990er Jahre recht zufrieden gewesen. Nordkorea war Pufferzone zu den USA und Südkorea und die chinesische "Garantie" hinderte die USA faktisch daran Nordkorea militärisch anzugreifen, weil dies einen Krieg mit China sehr wahrscheinlich gemacht hätte.
Iran und Pakistan verfügen nicht über das know how um Nordkorea dort zu unterstüzen.

Wer bleibt also?

Im Grunde nur die Ukraine, wo sich für Nordkorea eine günstige Situation ergeben hat.
Die Ukraine verfügt über einen Hersteller für entsprechende Raketen und das entsprechende know how aus Sovjetzeiten. Entsprechender Hersteller ist faktisch Pleite da der einzige große Abnehmer, Russland, seit der Krimanektion und dem Konflikt in der Ostukraine als Kunde weggebrochen ist und man ansonsten keinen Abnehmer hatte der diesen Einbruch abfangen könnte.
Der ukrainische Staat ist sowieso schon völlig überfordert, fianziell fast handlungsunfähig, korrupt und wirtschaftlich im starken Niedergang, so das die Kontrolle für die Ausfuhr entsprechender Technologie und Güter wohl kaum wirklich gewährleistet sein dürfte.

Das also entsprechende Technologie und Triebwerke über Schwarzmarktkanäle ihren Weg aus der Ukraine nach Nordkorea genommen haben ist keine völlig abwägige Annahme.

Weil einen so gewaltigen Sprung wie die nordkoreanische Raketenentwicklung die letzten 2 Jahre gemacht hat macht man nicht mal eben mit einer Eigenentwicklung, schon gar nicht wen man Nordkorea heißt und egal wie wenig man über deren Raketenprogramm wirklich weiß.
Wie oben beschrieben spricht dort schon alleine der Zeitraum und die wirtschaftliche / finanzielle Belastung westlicher und sovjetischer Raketenprogramme dagegen das Nordkorea durch komplette Eigenentwicklung diesen Punkt erreicht hat.
Ohne Technologie von außen wären die Nordkoreaner nicht soweit.

Natürlich ist das kein 100% Hieb- und Sichtfest untermauerbarer Beweis, das es wirklich so ist, aber unter den gegebenen Umständen und vorhanden Informationen halte ich das doch nicht für die abwägigste Theorie und der IISS-Thinktank, sowie andere Medien wie die New York Times, Spiegel, FAZ, usw. wohl scheinbar auch nicht. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Schlüssel zur Lösung des Konfliktes liegt eindeutig in China
> 
> Woher soll denn der Kim soll schnell Vorschritte in der Atom- und Raketentechnik gemacht haben?
> 
> Ich rate mal, die Inuits sind dran schuld



Was sollte China davon haben Nordkorea im Atomprogramm und bei den Raketen zu helfen?
Warum China da ehr nicht in Frage kommt siehe weiter oben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube nicht, dass Nord Korea einen Friedensvertrag zustimmen. Schließlich ist es das Ziel Nord Koreas Korea wieder zu vereinen und die Führung zu haben.
> Das ist aber mit den Süd Koreanern nicht möglich. Von daher passiert da gar nicht.



Eine Friedensvertrag mit den USA (!) wurde explizit von Nordkorea gefordert.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Woher soll denn der Kim soll schnell Vorschritte in der Atom- und Raketentechnik gemacht haben?
> 
> Ich rate mal, die Inuits sind dran schuld



Schnelle Fortschritte???
Nordkoreas Atomprogramm ist über ein halbes Jahrhundert alt (und fußt auf sowjetischem Know-How), die Kernwaffenforschung war vor 1,5 Jahrzehnten schon soweit fortgeschritten, dass man a) gezwungen dem Atomwaffensperrvertrag beizutreten und dann b) den Inspektoren den Zugang verweigert hat. Die Arbeit an Raketen läuft auch schon relativ lang und während mir nichts zu Kooperationen mit China zu Ohren gekommen wäre, gab es mehrere Rüstungskontakte zwischen Nordkorea und dem Iran alias einer-der-führenden-blockfreien-Entwickler-militärischer-Raketen-weltweit. (Meines Wissens nach übrigens erst nachdem DoubleU die beiden als Achse des Bösen in eine gemeinsame Schublade gesteckt hat. Abgesehen von einem gemeinsamen Feind und der fehlenden Möglichkeit, mit allen anderen Handel zu treiben, haben die beiden nämlich eigentlich keine Gemeinsamkeiten, aber erhebliche Differenzen)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass es das Ziel ist.
> Für die Wiedervereinigung mit der DDR hat die BRD ja 10 Milliarden an Russland bezahlt, wenn ich nicht irre -- weiß die genau Zahl nicht mehr.
> Sie hätten auch 10 Billionen Mark gezahlt.
> Und genauso wird das meines Erachtens auch in Korea gesehen. Völlig unwichtig, wie viel das kostet, es ist das Ziel.



Nordkorea ist kein russischer Vasallenstaat, sondern Autonom. Wem willst du den abkaufen?
Und die Wiedervereinigung wurde zu einem Zeitpunkt organisiert, als die ostdeutsche Bevölkerung für das Regime und dessen Strippenzieher schon längst nur noch eine Bedrohung und keine ausnutzbare Ressource mehr war. In Nordkorea gibt es dagegen totale Abschottung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach komm, so identisch und unaussagekräftig wie du das hinstellst ist es auch wieder nicht.
> 
> Schau ich mir z.B. die Bilder amerikanischer Raketen an gibt es da sehr wohl sichtliche Unterschiede was die Anordung, Anzahl und Formgebung der Auslassöffnungen angeht:
> 
> ...



Anzahl und Anordnung: Klar. Aber auch nur von Modell zu Modell je nach Bedarf. Du findest die gleichen Anordnungen bei europäischen, russischen und chinesischen Modellen - und im Falle von obigem Link geht um eine Rakete mit einem einzelnen Triebwerk. Da wird es wirklich schwierig, eine kreative Anordnung zu finden.
Bei der Formgebung muss ich dir dagegen widersprechen (es sei denn, du guckst auf die teilweise abgebildeten Feststoffbooster), obwohl deine Aufstellung bis in die Anfänge der operativen Raketentechnik zurückreicht, ist die Form sehr ähnlich. Da darf man sich nicht von der teilweisen Verkleidung täuschen lassen, die bei den größeren Modellen (und auch auf den nordkoreanischen Fotos) 80-90% der Triebwerke verdeckt.



> Zudem muss man nur mal bedenken wie lange die Forschung und  Eigenentwicklung von Raketen benötigt. Die Nazis haben für eine Einstufige V2 mit etwa 320 bis 500 km Reichweite 10 Jahre (1934 bis 1944) benötigt, bis sie eine äußerst unausgegorene Serienreife mit vielen Blingängern erreichte (etwa 33% aller Raketen waren komplette Blingänger, 33% schlugen irgendwo in der Pampa ein und nur die restlichen 33% trafen vorgesehene Ziele) und da ist nicht berücksichtigt das es bereits zuvor im privaten Sektor in Deutschland viele Jahre an Raketenantrieben geforscht wurde.



Du liegst gleich viermal falsch. Von hinten nach vorn:
- Die Ausfallquote der V2 im Einsatz lag an den miserablen Produktionsbedingungen. Die späten Vorserienmodelle funktionierten wesentlich zuverlässiger. Das Design als solches dürfte sogar wesentlich zuverlässiger gewesen sein, als die bislang in nordkoreanischen Tests gelieferte Performance - nur wurde die V2 halt von verhungernden Sklaven in notdürftigen Werkstätten während Bombardements produziert unter der Aufsicht von Wärtern, die Sabotage allenfalls bei Einbau von zwei Tonnen Steinbalast als solche erkannt hätten.
- Die Entwicklung eines Leitsystems hat wenig mit der Rakete als solches zu tun und Nordkorea kann aus anderen Bereichen auf Technik zurückgreifen, von der die Nazis nur träumen konnten (heute wäre es auch etwas peinlich, aus 200 km Entfernung auf Ziele mit 20 km Durchmesser zu schießen, um überhaupt was zu treffen). Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die V2 vor allem deswegen in der Pampa einschlug, weil Deutschland zu blöd zur Luftaufklärung war und sich auf Doppelspione verließ, die über lange Zeiträume hinweg "zu weit" gemeldet haben, wenn die V-Waffen noch vor London in den Acker fielen.
- Die V2 wurde nicht in 10 Jahren "und mehr" entwickelt. Konkrete Arbeit am Aggregat 4 begann erst 1939. Vier Jahre später waren erfolgreiche Prototypenstarts Routine (kann man von Nordkorea heute noch nicht ganz behaupten), fünf Jahre später war sie im operativen Einsatz. Was vor 39 ablief war primär Grundlagenforschung, um überhaupt ein lauffähiges Flüssigraketentriebwerk zu bauen - große Teile des Wissens, das man damals über Jahre erarbeitet hat, kannst du (oder eine ausreichend großer Kreis von Nordkoreanern) heute auf Wikipedia nachlesen.
- Vor allem aber: Nordkorea hat seit Mitte der 70er Jahre zugang zu Scuds aus diversen Ostblock-Quellen. Eigenbauten fliegen vermutlich seit Mitter der 80er Jahre. Seit dem Anfang des Raketenprograms, ausgehend von einer fertigen, funktionierenden Rakete hatte man vier Jahrzehnte Zeit, um die Technik zu verfeinern und für andere Größen zu skalieren.
Zum Vergleich: Die Russen hatten Mitte der 40er Jahre erstmals Zugriff auf eine operative Mittelstreckenrakete, hatten Ende der 40er die ersten Nachbauten im Test und nach eineinhalb Jahrzehnten den ersten Menschen in einer Umlaufbahn. Die Nordkorea sind nicht schnell, sie sind schnarchlangsam. Selbst das iranische Raketenporgramm, dass weder bei den Sowjets noch den Chinesen auf Sympathie hoffen konnte und auf reverse Engeneering aufbaut, kam schneller voran. Eindrucksvoll ist der nordkoreanische Fortschritt nur, wenn man die miserablen Bedingungen im und die Größe des Landes berücksichtigt. Aber dafür hat das Land halt auch quasi keine Erfolge an anderer Stelle vorzuweisen, alle Ressourcen fließen in die Entwicklung einer nukler bestückten ICBM.



> Für mehrstufige Interkontinentalraketen wie die im Artikel angesprochene nordkoreanische Hwasong-14, oder auch die Taepondong-2 (die 2012 einen kleinen Sateliten ins All schoß) haben die Amerikaner und Sovjets ab 1945 nochmal gut und gerne 12 Jahre (1957) Entwicklungszeit benötigt und die hatten damals das know how deutscher Raketenforscher.
> Allerdings waren selbst diese Raketen noch nicht ausgereift genug und für den militärischen Transport von Nuklearsprengköpfen geeignet, bis dahin dauerte es nochmal gut 4 Jahre (bis 1961).



Die Amerikaner haben lediglich länger gebraucht, um ihre Atomsprengköpfe klein genug zu bekommen. Und hier reden wir von Interkontinentalraketen - die wurden binnen 10 Jahren auf Basis deutscher Technik entwickelt. Die Nordkoreaner spielen, wie gesagt, nach 40 Jahren erstmals mit einer Mittelstreckenrakete herum.



> Folglich, was ist die schnellste und günstigste Alternative für ein Land wie Nordkorea selber an die notwendigen Antriebe zu gelangen,  wen man nicht mindestens (sehr positiv geschätzt) 2 Jahrzehnte für die Eigenentwicklung benötigen will?
> Das kopieren und selber fertigen bereits vorhandener Antriebe.
> 
> Wer kommt dafür in Frage?
> ...



Iran verfügt über das nötige Know-How (Israel, Brasilien und Japan übrigens auch), die Liste der westlichen Staaten ist lang und du schließt die anderen Staaten aus geopolitischen Gründen aus. Geopolitisch geht Nordkorea aber auch der Ukraine am allerwertesten vorbei. Das "Pleite"-Argument zieht auch nicht, da Nordkorea quasi keine Devisen hat und somit niemanden vor einer Pleite bewahren kann. Ich gebe der Argumentation "Nordkorea konnte (und kann!) Hilfe gut gebrauchen" durchaus recht. Aber es gibt in über zwei Dutzend Nationen auf der Welt, in der Personen mit interessantem Know-How leben. Mit Ausnahme des Irans hätte keiner dieser Staaten einen Grund, Nordkorea zu helfen, aber in jedem dieser Staaten kann Nordkorea es auf dem Schwarzmarkt versuchen. Die Ukraine würde ich hier nicht einmal sonderlich weit oben auf die Liste setzen. Einzig wenn es um den Erwerb ganzer Triebwerksteile geht, dürfte das dort herrschende Chaos ein Vorteil sein. Aber mit 1-2 Triebwerken ist es nicht getan, viel wichtiger ist das wissen wie man 30 weitere baut.
Zumal das ukrainische Triebwerk, auf das verwiesen wird, ja eben nicht für eine Einzel-Triebwerkskonfiguration geeignet ist. Nordkorea muss auch in diesem Fall das komplette Treibstroffsystem neu designen (und das ist mit der schwierigste Teil, nachdem man erstmal ausreichend hitzefeste Stähle für die Düse hat - was bei Nordkorea der Fall ist)



> Natürlich ist das kein 100% Hieb- und Sichtfest untermauerbarer Beweis, das es wirklich so ist, aber unter den gegebenen Umständen und vorhanden Informationen halte ich das doch nicht für die abwägigste Theorie und der IISS-Thinktank, sowie andere Medien wie die New York Times, Spiegel, FAZ, usw. wohl scheinbar auch nicht.



Wieso "andere Medien wie die New York Times, Spiegel, FAZ, usw."? Der Spiegel zitiert die NYT, die NYT zitiert IISS und IISS hat nur eine Analyse von einer einzelnen Person veröffentlicht, die sich auf wenige Bilder stützt. Verifikationen gibt es keine. Der gleiche Autor hat übrigens 2016 noch von iranischer Technik in Nordkorea gesprochen:
38 North: North Korea–Iran Missile Cooperation | IISS

Für mich sieht das ganze nach "juchu, wir haben ein Indiz in einem Meer von Unwissenheit, dass und seit Jahren nervt" aus. Und alle stürzen sich drauf.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Friedensvertrag mit den USA (!) wurde explizit von Nordkorea gefordert.



Mit welchen Bedingungen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich und auch, dass NK sich selbst davon zurückgezogen hat. NK nutzt das doch nur, um Nahrungsmittel zu eerpressen.



"2002 brandmarkte Bush Nordkorea neben dem Iran und Irak als Teil der  sogenannten "Achse des Bösen". Washington verlangt seitdem von  Pjöngjang, seine Nuklearanlagen stillzulegen, weigert sich jedoch, in  bilaterale Gespräche einzutreten, und weist Nordkoreas Forderung nach  einem gegenseitigen Nichtangriffspakt zurück."

Den Rückzug Nordkoreas aus diesen 6 Parteien Gesprächen ist mit großer Sicherheit nicht die Schuld Nordkoreas, das kannst du vergessen.
Die hatten dafür gute Gründe und zwar war die Bush Regierung damals so kriegslüstern wie schon lange keine US Regierung mehr.

""Es gibt für uns keinen Grund, wieder an den Sechs-Parteien-Gesprächen  teilzunehmen, solange die Bush-Regierung die DVRK als Vorposten der  Tyrannei’ bezeichnet.""



> A)	Nicht die USA, sondern der UN-Sicherheitsrat.



Das wäre mir jetzt neu.
Warum Truman den Abwurf der Atombombe befahl - WELT



> NK hat keine Forderungen zu stellen. Ganz einfach.



Ja, absolut logisch. Nur die USA darf Forderungen stellen, alle anderen haben sich gefälligst zu unterwerfen.



> B)	Beim konventionellen Angriff auf Tokio am 9. März 1945 starben mehr  Menschen, als in Hiroshima oder Nagasaki. Ist das jetzt  „menschenunwürdiger“?



Nein ist es nicht, weil mit der Atombombe die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet wird.
Die Atombombe wurde nur abgeworfen, weil sich die USA Stalin damals "beweisen" musste.



> C)	Japan hatte noch nicht kapituliert und bisher auch nicht eingelenkt.



Aber sie waren kurz davor kapitulieren zu müssen, das war nur noch eine Frage von Tagen oder Wochen.



> Eher angesichts der Kriegsrhetorik aus dem Norden. Und die Isolierung hat sich Nordkorea selbst zuzuschreiben.



Klar ein Land isoliert sich ja von selbst, ohne dass es dafür Gründe gibt.



> Klar, weil die USA hat ja zuerst Nordkorea gedroht und es war ja überhaupt nicht umgekehrt



Seit dem letzten Koreakrieg hat Nordkorea genau wen angegriffen?



> Nordkorea müsste sich nicht zur „Wehr“ setzten, wenn sie sich einfach mal benehmen würden. Daran scheitert es.



Genau, so wie Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien. etc.. Klar.



> Gegen kommunistische Länder muss man harte Kante zeigen, dass ist die einzige Sprache, die diese Leute verstehen.



Gegen kapitalistische Länder muss man harte Kante zeigen, das ist die einzige Sprache die sie verstehen.
Aber der Kapitalismus ist doch die einzig richtige Art zu leben, das haben wir doch gelernt.



> Wir bräuchten mal wieder jemanden wie Reagan.



Um dann in einer atomaren Wolke zu Staub zu verfallen, ja das ist ne super Idee.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> "2002 brandmarkte Bush Nordkorea neben dem Iran und Irak als Teil der  sogenannten "Achse des Bösen". Washington verlangt seitdem von  Pjöngjang, seine Nuklearanlagen stillzulegen, weigert sich jedoch, in  bilaterale Gespräche einzutreten, und weist Nordkoreas Forderung nach  einem gegenseitigen Nichtangriffspakt zurück."
> 
> Den Rückzug Nordkoreas aus diesen 6 Parteien Gesprächen ist mit großer Sicherheit nicht die Schuld Nordkoreas, das kannst du vergessen.
> Die hatten dafür gute Gründe und zwar war die Bush Regierung damals so kriegslüstern wie schon lange keine US Regierung mehr.



Es war Nordkorea, das (allen Gesprächen zum Trotz) sein Atomprogramm weiterbetrieben hat. Die machen das doch nur, um (wie so oft in der Vergangenheit) Nahrungsmittel zu erpressen. Wozu soll man mit so einem Land reden? Zumal es ständig den Süden bedroht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ""Es gibt für uns keinen Grund, wieder an den Sechs-Parteien-Gesprächen  teilzunehmen, solange die Bush-Regierung die DVRK als ‚Vorposten der  Tyrannei’ bezeichnet.""



Stimmt, die Bezeichnung „Vorposten der Tyrannei“ ist eigentlich ein ziemlicher Euphemismus, für das was Nordkorea ist.

Man wird aktuell wohl kein unfreieres Land finden. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir jetzt neu.
> Warum Truman den Abwurf der Atombombe befahl - WELT



Doch nicht der Abwurf, die Forderung, dass NK keine A-Waffen haben soll. Das fordert nicht die USA, sondern der UN-Sicherheitsrat.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, absolut logisch. Nur die USA darf Forderungen stellen, alle anderen haben sich gefälligst zu unterwerfen.



Die Forderungen kommen (wie gesagt) vom UN-Sicherheitsrat.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, weil mit der Atombombe die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet wird.



Tot ist tot, oder nicht? Oder macht es einen Unterschied, wie man gestorben ist? Sind die A-Bomben Toten in Hiroshima jetzt Opfer 1 Klasse und die konventionellen Bomben Toten in Tokio Opfer 2. Klasse? 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Atombombe wurde nur abgeworfen, weil sich die USA Stalin damals "beweisen" musste.



Und weil man damit Menschenleben, Ressourcen und Zeit gespart hat. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber sie waren kurz davor kapitulieren zu müssen, das war nur noch eine Frage von Tagen oder Wochen.



Und so ging es deutlich schneller.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Klar ein Land isoliert sich ja von selbst, ohne dass es dafür Gründe gibt.



Klar gibt es Gründe. Das Verhalten von Nordkorea. Das ist der Grund, warum sich diese Land isoliert.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Seit dem letzten Koreakrieg hat Nordkorea genau wen angegriffen?



Den Süden, mehrfach. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Genau, so wie Lybien, Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien. etc.. Klar.



Nordkorea steht da schon ziemlich unangefochten an der Spitze. Oder welches dieser Länder hat mit einem Atomkrieg gedroht?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Gegen kapitalistische Länder muss man harte Kante zeigen, das ist die einzige Sprache die sie verstehen.



Man vergleiche mal Nord- mit Südkorea. Mir fällt es ziemlich leicht, welches Land in so ziemlich allen relevanten Punkten überlegen ist.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber der Kapitalismus ist doch die einzig richtige Art zu leben, das haben wir doch gelernt.



Guck ich mir so den HDI an, jop absolut. Vergleiche ich NK mit SK, dann ist SK (dank Kapitalismus) quasi in allen relevanten Punkten überlegen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Um dann in einer atomaren Wolke zu Staub zu verfallen, ja das ist ne super Idee.



Dank Reagan mussten wir das nicht. Weil er den Roten gezeigt hat, wo ihr Platz ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du liegst gleich viermal falsch. Von hinten nach vorn:



Seh ich schon etwas anders:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die Ausfallquote der V2 im Einsatz lag an den miserablen Produktionsbedingungen. Die späten Vorserienmodelle funktionierten wesentlich zuverlässiger. Das Design als solches dürfte sogar wesentlich zuverlässiger gewesen sein, als die bislang in nordkoreanischen Tests gelieferte Performance - nur wurde die V2 halt von verhungernden Sklaven in notdürftigen Werkstätten während Bombardements produziert unter der Aufsicht von Wärtern, die Sabotage allenfalls bei Einbau von zwei Tonnen Steinbalast als solche erkannt hätten.



Die Serienproduktion der V2 ab 1943 wurde bereits weitestgehend unter Tage verlegt, Luftangriffe spielten bei der Produktion also ehr eine untergeordnete Rolle und waren weniger das Problem. Das gilt natürlich nicht für den Transport von Teilen zu den Fertigungsstätten und fertigen Raketen hin zu den Einsatzorten, aber selbst das ist ehr ein vernachlässigbarer Faktor und wirkt sich maximal auf den Austoß, nicht jedoch auf die Qualität der Raketen selbst aus.

Was Sabotage angeht liegst du schlicht falsch. Da Kreiselinstrumente, die Antriebe und andere wichtige Teile als äußerst kriegswichtig eingestuft wurden wurden für deren Fertigung nur bedingt Sträflinge herrangezogen, lediglich in der Endmontage erfolgte die Produktion überwiegend durch Zwangsarbeiter und K.Z-"Sträflinge" (echt jetzt die zensieren K.Z ...) durchgeführt, die Endkontrolle wurde aber aber wieder von ehr fachkundigen deutschen Personal durchgeführt, so das Sabotage im größeren Umfang wohl ehr aufgefallen wäre.
Auch in der Fachwelt ist man der Auffassung das das die Unzuverlässigkeit der V2 ehr aus den noch unausgereiften Triebwerken herruhte und nicht hauptsächlich auf Sabotage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die Entwicklung eines Leitsystems hat wenig mit der Rakete als solches zu tun und Nordkorea kann aus anderen Bereichen auf Technik zurückgreifen, von der die Nazis nur träumen konnten (heute wäre es auch etwas peinlich, aus 200 km Entfernung auf Ziele mit 20 km Durchmesser zu schießen, um überhaupt was zu treffen). Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die V2 vor allem deswegen in der Pampa einschlug, weil Deutschland zu blöd zur Luftaufklärung war und sich auf Doppelspione verließ, die über lange Zeiträume hinweg "zu weit" gemeldet haben, wenn die V-Waffen noch vor London in den Acker fielen.



Natürlich war gerade die Steuerung der Raketen damals noch zimlich unausgereift und man kann wohl zurecht sagen primitiv und hauptsächlich dafür ursächlich das sie eine enorme Streuung aufwies und natürlich stehen dort heute wesentlich zuverlässigere und genauere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.

Das mit der Aufklärung ist allerdings völliger Blödsinn. Es hat wenig damit zu tun das man zu blöd zum aufklären gewesen wäre, als das man schlicht dazu nicht mehr in der Lage war. Ein Aufklärungsflugzeug ohne Lufthoheit kam damals nunmal nicht besonders weit und wurde mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit abgeschossen und die Lufthoheit war im Westen ab 1943 schon lange Geschichte.

Und wo du das mit den Doppelspionen her haben willst ist mir ein Rätsel, aber um eine V-Waffe mit der annähernd richtigen Entfernung auf London abzufeuern brauchte man keine Doppelspione. Die Entfernungen waren schon damals recht gut bekannt, das Problem war nur das man halt teilweise Kilometerweite Abweichungen wegen der primitiven "Leittechnik" hatte, da brauchte es keinen Doppelspion der falsche Angaben machte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Die V2 wurde nicht in 10 Jahren "und mehr" entwickelt. Konkrete Arbeit am Aggregat 4 begann erst 1939. Vier Jahre später waren erfolgreiche Prototypenstarts Routine (kann man von Nordkorea heute noch nicht ganz behaupten), fünf Jahre später war sie im operativen Einsatz. Was vor 39 ablief war primär Grundlagenforschung, um überhaupt ein lauffähiges Flüssigraketentriebwerk zu bauen - große Teile des Wissens, das man damals über Jahre erarbeitet hat, kannst du (oder eine ausreichend großer Kreis von Nordkoreanern) heute auf Wikipedia nachlesen.



Ich bezog mich aber nicht nur auf das konkrete Aggregat 4 sondern auch schon auf die Vorgänger, also durchaus 10 Jahre. Aggregat 4 war letztlich nur eine größere Version mit überarbeiteten Antrieb, ect. der Vorgängermodelle.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Vor allem aber: Nordkorea hat seit Mitte der 70er Jahre zugang zu Scuds aus diversen Ostblock-Quellen. Eigenbauten fliegen vermutlich seit Mitter der 80er Jahre. Seit dem Anfang des Raketenprograms, ausgehend von einer fertigen, funktionierenden Rakete hatte man vier Jahrzehnte Zeit, um die Technik zu verfeinern und für andere Größen zu skalieren.



Nur weil Nordkorea seit den 1970er Jahren Zugriff auf sovjetische Modelle hatte heißt das noch nicht das man auch seit diesem Zeitpunkt bereits an eigenen Entwicklungen arbeitet die über Eigenschaften verfügen die über die Vorlage hinaus gehen.
Eine wirklich eigenständige Raketenentwicklung mit leistungsfähigeren Modellen findet erst seit etwa Ende der 1980er Jahre statt.
Zudem ist es ein himmelweiter Unterschied ob man eine einstufige Kurz- und Mittelstreckenrakete baut, oder aber im Vergleich dazu eine ICBM bauen zu will, die in der Lage ist einen bis mehrere Miniaturatomsprengköpfe über 5000km und mehr tragen zu können und dann auch noch recht zielgenau dort zu treffen wo man es gerne hätte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Die Russen hatten Mitte der 40er Jahre erstmals Zugriff auf eine operative Mittelstreckenrakete, hatten Ende der 40er die ersten Nachbauten im Test und nach eineinhalb Jahrzehnten den ersten Menschen in einer Umlaufbahn. Die Nordkorea sind nicht schnell, sie sind schnarchlangsam. Selbst das iranische Raketenporgramm, dass weder bei den Sowjets noch den Chinesen auf Sympathie hoffen konnte und auf reverse Engeneering aufbaut, kam schneller voran. Eindrucksvoll ist der nordkoreanische Fortschritt nur, wenn man die miserablen Bedingungen im und die Größe des Landes berücksichtigt. Aber dafür hat das Land halt auch quasi keine Erfolge an anderer Stelle vorzuweisen, alle Ressourcen fließen in die Entwicklung einer nukler bestückten ICBM.



Soviel langsamer sind sie nicht, bedenkt man vor allem die geringen Ressourcen die dafür zur Verfügung stehen und das man erst seit Ende der 1980er Jahre über simple Nachbauten und kleinere Anpassungen vorhandener Modelle eine wirkliche Eigenentwicklung betreibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben lediglich länger gebraucht, um ihre Atomsprengköpfe klein genug zu bekommen. Und hier reden wir von Interkontinentalraketen - die wurden binnen 10 Jahren auf Basis deutscher Technik entwickelt. Die Nordkoreaner spielen, wie gesagt, nach 40 Jahren erstmals mit einer Mittelstreckenrakete herum.



Da man erst seit etwa Ende der 1980er Jahre ein wirklich eigenes Programm betreibt sind es etwa 27 bis 30 Jahre. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iran verfügt über das nötige Know-How (Israel, Brasilien und Japan übrigens auch), die Liste der westlichen Staaten ist lang und du schließt die anderen Staaten aus geopolitischen Gründen aus. Geopolitisch geht Nordkorea aber auch der Ukraine am allerwertesten vorbei. Das "Pleite"-Argument zieht auch nicht, da Nordkorea quasi keine Devisen hat und somit niemanden vor einer Pleite bewahren kann.



Er redet ja auch von Mitarbeitern / Managern die die Dinger unter der Hand für Geld veräußern, nicht davon das Nordkorea auf staatlicher Ebene Geschäfte mit der Firma macht und um jemanden ein paar Millionen für ein paar Aggregate und Baupläne zu geben werden die Devisen von Nordkorea wohl gerade noch ausreichen, den das Nordkorea gar keine Divisen hat stimmt so schlicht nicht. Durch den Handel mit und über China mit Scheinfirmen hat Nordkorea durchaus einen Zugang zu Devisen gehabt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebe der Argumentation "Nordkorea konnte (und kann!) Hilfe gut gebrauchen" durchaus recht. Aber es gibt in über zwei Dutzend Nationen auf der Welt, in der Personen mit interessantem Know-How leben. Mit Ausnahme des Irans hätte keiner dieser Staaten einen Grund, Nordkorea zu helfen, aber in jedem dieser Staaten kann Nordkorea es auf dem Schwarzmarkt versuchen.



In jedem anderen Land, außer aktuell der Ukraine und vieleicht Pakistan dürfte es aber auch um ein vielfaches schwieriger sein solche Dinge illegal über den Schwarzmarkt und ohne Aufmerksamkeit des Staates aus dem Land nach Nordkorea zu bekommen.
Würde ich jetzt mal behaupten wollen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ukraine würde ich hier nicht einmal sonderlich weit oben auf die Liste setzen. Einzig wenn es um den Erwerb ganzer Triebwerksteile geht, dürfte das dort herrschende Chaos ein Vorteil sein. Aber mit 1-2 Triebwerken ist es nicht getan, viel wichtiger ist das wissen wie man 30 weitere baut.



Dafür gibt es Baupläne die man sicher auch besorgen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal das ukrainische Triebwerk, auf das verwiesen wird, ja eben nicht für eine Einzel-Triebwerkskonfiguration geeignet ist. Nordkorea muss auch in diesem Fall das komplette Treibstroffsystem neu designen (und das ist mit der schwierigste Teil, nachdem man erstmal ausreichend hitzefeste Stähle für die Düse hat - was bei Nordkorea der Fall ist)



Bedenkt man die vielen Fehlschläge der vergangenen paar Jahre bei Test könnte das durchaus auch dafür sprechen das diese Anpassung nicht das ausgereifteste ist. 
Natürlich nur Spekulation.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das ganze nach "juchu, wir haben ein Indiz in einem Meer von Unwissenheit, dass und seit Jahren nervt" aus. Und alle stürzen sich drauf.



Natürlich ist es sehr spekulativ und ohne das valide Quellen aus dem nordkoreanischen Raketenprogramm und / oder Bezugspersonen die Nordkorea mit Teilen und Wissen beliefert haben ist im Grunde alles reine Spekulation auf Basis von maximal vagen Indizien.
Allerdings ist diese These valider als das Nordkorea inerhalb von 2 Jahren zaubern gelernt hat und eine Rakete aus dem Hut gezaubert hat. 

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf das es eine unbelegbare These von vielen ist, die nicht völlig abwägig ist, aber auch nicht belegbar ist, so wie faktisch nahezu alles was das nordkoreanische Raketenprogramm betrifft.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was sollte China davon haben Nordkorea im Atomprogramm und bei den Raketen zu helfen?



Ganz einfach, damit haben die Chinesen einen Brückenkopf in dieser Region 

Die Chinesen wollen doch nicht den Ami vor der Haustür haben,

was macht man also? 
Hm. jetzt muss mal kurz nachdenken


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2017)

Na ja, die Russen haben sich die Krim geschnappt.
Was für eine Halbinsel oder Insel ist den da vor der Küste?
Ach ja, Taiwan.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Russen haben sich die Krim geschnappt.



Warum wohl?

Der Putin ist von der Vision bessen, Russland wieder zur Größe des Sowjetreiches zu formen


----------



## Nightslaver (17. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, damit haben die Chinesen einen Brückenkopf in dieser Region
> 
> Die Chinesen wollen doch nicht den Ami vor der Haustür haben,
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das macht einfach absolut null Sinn. Sie haben doch schon eine Pufferzone und die USA werden Nordkorea sicher nicht angreifen  solange sie damit auch einen Krieg gegen die chinesische Atommacht riskieren würden, die ihre militärische Hand über Nordkorea hält.
Also warum  bitte sollte Nordkorea bzgl. Raketen und Nuklearprogramm helfen und sich so nur einen Haufen Streß, wie sie ihn aktuell haben, ans Bein binden und die vormals kalkulierbare Situation unkalkulier- und händelbar machen?

Vieleicht solltest du selbst nochmal kurz darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war Nordkorea, das (allen Gesprächen zum Trotz) sein Atomprogramm weiterbetrieben hat.



Ja die haben es weiterbetrieben, weil sie nicht davon überzeugt waren dass die Zusicherungen der USA irgendeinen Pfifferling wert sind.



> Guck ich mir so den HDI an, jop absolut. Vergleiche ich NK mit SK, dann  ist SK (dank Kapitalismus) quasi in allen relevanten Punkten überlegen.



Überlegen vielleicht, dafür sind aber auch alle Ressourcen aufgebraucht, sämtliche Gewässer vergiftet und der unweigerliche Crash eines solchen Systems ist auch nicht mehr weit.



> Stimmt, die Bezeichnung „Vorposten der Tyrannei“ ist eigentlich ein ziemlicher Euphemismus, für das was Nordkorea ist.



Stimmt weil ja in einer Scheindemokratie andere Länder durch Freiheitsbomben regelmäßig in Schutt und Asche gelegt werden.
Denn man muss ja dem Gelddrucken irgendwie mit realen Werten wieder hinterherkommen.
Neue Häuser, Waffen etc..

Die USA stehen bei China mit 1,15 Bilionen US Dollar in der Kreide, da bietet es sich als Militärmacht an China durch eine scheinbare unmittelbare Gefahr aus Nordkorea unter Druck zu setzen.
Wie Bannon sagte steht China im Fokus und nicht Nordkorea und wer glaubt, dass das Abschotten das die USA mit Strafzöllen etc.. vorantreibt eine Idee von Trump ist, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann.
China wird auch gedrängt den Handel mit Nordkorea einzufrieren, das schädig China Handel schon ein beträchtliches Stück ein, denn aus Nordkorea bezieht China einige Rohstoffe.
Rohstoffe die die USA gerne hätten, deswegen werden sie wenn Nordkorea entnuklearisiert wurde, bei der ersten Gelegenheit das Land mit amerikanischen Stützpunkten und Truppen besetzen.

Da wird dasselbe laufen wie derzeit in der Ukraine mit einem neuen US Stützpunkt nahe der Krim.
Die USA verfolgen wie in den 80er Jahren eine Zerstörung der Sowjetunion, nur dass die jetzt China und Russland heißt.
Denn die USA ist vollständig pleite, da hilft nur ein Krieg oder eine Schwächung Chinas, durch einen Krieg in Nordkorea.
China und Nordkorea wünschen eine Einstellung der Militärübungen der USA mit Südkorea, im Gegenzug dazu eine Entnuklearisierung Nordkoreas, dem stimmen die USA aber nicht zu.
Das heißt ein Krieg ist, wenn diese Spielchen der USA auf Dauer so weitergehen, nur eine Frage der Zeit.



> Die Forderungen kommen (wie gesagt) vom UN-Sicherheitsrat.



Der UN-Sicherheitsrat ist ein Verbrecherklüngel mit 5 Veto Mächten die quasi alle Entscheidungen blockieren können.
Somit haben kleine Länder rein gar nichts zu melden. Wer Atomwaffen besitzt darf aber ruhig auch was fordern.



> Nordkorea steht da schon ziemlich unangefochten an der Spitze. Oder welches dieser Länder hat mit einem Atomkrieg gedroht?



Du solltes dir mal bewusst werden aus welchen Gründen Nordkorea diese Drohungen ausspricht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, die Russen haben sich die Krim geschnappt.



Und die USA große Teile der Ukraine und die Hälfte Syriens.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dass ohne dass der böse Russe die Amerikaner eingeladen hat.

Die Ausbreitung der USA auf dem gesamten Erdball mit Militärstützpunkten und Vasallenstaaten wird sogut es nur irgendwie geht in den Mainstreammedien verschwiegen.
Besonders bei ARD und ZDF.



			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Also warum  bitte sollte Nordkorea bzgl. Raketen und Nuklearprogramm  helfen und sich so nur einen Haufen Streß, wie sie ihn aktuell haben,  ans Bein binden und die vormals kalkulierbare Situation unkalkulier- und  händelbar machen?



Um gegen die USA Druck aufbauen zu können und mehr fordern zu können.
Trotz allem Kriegsgeschrei kann sich die USA so einen Krieg nie leisten, die haufenweise toten US Soldaten und Verbündete Zivilisten würden die Regierung in den Vereinigten Staaten so beschädigen, dass diese vermutlich von Einheimischen mit Waffengewalt hingerichtet wird.

Die USA haben ja x mal vergeblich mit False Flag Übungen versucht den Waffenbesitzt in den Vereinigten Staaten zu beschränken.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und die USA große Teile der Ukraine und die Hälfte Syriens.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf der Krim weht die russische Flagge.
Wo in der Ukraine oder in Syrien wehen US Flaggen?
Denk daran, die USA haben sich ein Stück Land völkerrechtswidrig einverleibt.
Wann haben sich die USA das letze Mal Land einverleibt? War das Texas während es Krieges mit Mexiko im 19. Jahrhundert?
Europa hat sich deutlich mehr Land untern Nagel gerissen -- Kolonien und so.


----------



## hoffgang (18. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Denn die USA ist vollständig pleite, da hilft nur ein Krieg oder eine Schwächung Chinas, durch einen Krieg in Nordkorea.



Das alte Argument der VT.
Wie soll ein Krieg denn bitte einen Staatsbankrott abwenden, v.a. wenn die gegenwärtige monetäre Situation der USA durch die Kriege in Afghanistan & dem Irak zustande gekommen ist?
Die Schulden bei den Chinesen werden nicht weniger wenn man NK Krieg führt, eine Schwächung Chinas erreicht man mit Krieg in NK ebenfalls nicht. Das einzige was die USA tun werden ist ihr extrem belastetes Militär noch weiter aufreiben, nochmehr Geld in sinnlose Militäraktionen stecken und nochmehr Geld drucken um Financial Cliffs zu umschiffen. Außerdem, wollte man China wirklich schaden dann sollte man sich auf Afrika konzentrieren, nicht auf Nordkorea.
Dort bekommt China eine Menge Rohstoffe her, dort gibts keine Atomwaffen und keine Armee in der Größenordnung von Nordkorea.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> China und Nordkorea wünschen eine Einstellung der Militärübungen der USA mit Südkorea, im Gegenzug dazu eine Entnuklearisierung Nordkoreas, dem stimmen die USA aber nicht zu.
> Das heißt ein Krieg ist, wenn diese Spielchen der USA auf Dauer so weitergehen, nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Klasse Deal.
NK verzichtet auf Atomwaffen, SK und die USA hören auf zu üben.
Das Millionenheer auf Seiten des Nordens bleibt aber bestehen.  Ja, damit wird sich Südkorea ganz toll sicher fühlen.

Wie wärs mit: NK und sein unberechenbares Regime verzichten auf Atomwaffen, werden vor angeblich geplanter Übernahme der USA durch Chinas Atomwaffen geschützt (wo gabs sowas schonmal, ich weiß es nicht...). Beide Seiten stehen sich weiterhin konventionell gegenüber und kochen Ihr Süppchen.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA haben ja x mal vergeblich mit False Flag Übungen versucht den Waffenbesitzt in den Vereinigten Staaten zu beschränken.



Mal abgesehen davon dass dieser False Flag Mist wieder absolute Hirngespinste sind, Regulierung des Waffenbesitzes in den USA? #SinnvollsteMaßnahmeallerZeiten.
Dieser ewige Quatsch von wegen Milizentum wenn der Engländer wieder anlandet oder die Regierung auf einmal faschistisch wird.
Oder noch schlimmer kommunistisch. Dann kommt der ungebildete Hinterwälder der zu dämlich ist die Grundlagen von Demokratie & Meinungsfreiheit zu kapieren mit seinen nach 2nd Ammendment legitimierten Waffen nach Washington und stellt die Ordnung wieder her!

Es wäre den USA zu wünschen wenn hier ein Umdenken stattfindet.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Es wäre den USA zu wünschen wenn hier ein Umdenken stattfindet.



Eher gibt es auf deutschen Autobahnen ein generelles Tempolimit.


----------



## chaotium (18. August 2017)

Es mag sein dass NK eine große Arme hat, hat aber kaum Waffen wie ein STG oder Ähnliches.
Die wissen genau, wenn die keine Atomwaffen besitzen oder entwickeln würden, dann wäre über kurz oder lang das Regime am Ende.
Selbst bei einem Atomkrieg sieht es für NK sehr düster aus.

Und dass die Russen oder Chinesen im Kriegsfall einmischen, wag ich auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Threshold (18. August 2017)

Na ja, 1 Millionen Soldaten sind so oder so eine Menge Kanonenfutter. Und die sind so auf Linie getrimmt, dass sie mit Freude in den Tod laufen.
Selbst wenn du modernes Kriegsgerät hast, ist das einfach ein Bollwerk, das du erst mal durchbrechen musst.


----------



## Adi1 (18. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das macht einfach absolut null Sinn. Sie haben doch schon eine Pufferzone und die USA werden Nordkorea sicher nicht angreifen  solange sie damit auch einen Krieg gegen die chinesische Atommacht riskieren würden, die ihre militärische Hand über Nordkorea hält.
> Also warum  bitte sollte Nordkorea bzgl. Raketen und Nuklearprogramm helfen und sich so nur einen Haufen Streß, wie sie ihn aktuell haben, ans Bein binden und die vormals kalkulierbare Situation unkalkulier- und händelbar machen?
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du selbst nochmal kurz darüber nachdenken.



Korea als Puffer zu Japan? 

Naja, vlt. das Problem darin, das der Kim langsam mitbekommt,

dass auch sein engster Verbündeter Abstand nimmt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit welchen Bedingungen?



Habe ich nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung. Maximal der Abzug von US-Truppen aus Südkorea - vor allem ging es aber darum, dass die nordkoreanischer Herrschaft überhaupt anerkannt und ein bilaterales Abkommen getroffen wird. Die USA bestehen ja sehr stringent darauf, dass nahezu alle Nordkoreaverhandlungen in größerer Gruppe laufen und Nordkorea nur als notwendiges übel dabei sitzen darf, während Südkorea als einzig echtes Korea behandelt wird.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seh ich schon etwas anders:
> 
> Die Serienproduktion der V2 ab 1943 wurde bereits weitestgehend unter Tage verlegt, Luftangriffe spielten bei der Produktion also ehr eine untergeordnete Rolle und waren weniger das Problem. Das gilt natürlich nicht für den Transport von Teilen zu den Fertigungsstätten und fertigen Raketen hin zu den Einsatzorten, aber selbst das ist ehr ein vernachlässigbarer Faktor und wirkt sich maximal auf den Austoß, nicht jedoch auf die Qualität der Raketen selbst aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei anderen Postern würde ich von Ironie ausgehen, aber bei dir bin ich mir nicht sicher. "chinesischer Brückenkopf in einer Region" die zu 95% aus China besteht?



Sry, dann nennen wir es "direktes Einflußgebiet"

Schon alleine der Gedanke, das Psychopathen an einer Atombombe basteln,
mit welcher man "nur" Südkorea treffen könnte,
bereitet doch schon Sorgen

Wir reden hier nicht über Mehrfachsprengköpfe 

Wenn man die Technik zur Zündung eines Atomsprengkopfs beherrscht,

dann ist die Minituasierung kein Problem mehr 

Die Treffergenauigkeit solch einer "Anfängerbombe" ist nicht relevant,

die Auswirkungen wären definitiv verherrend


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Aber trotzdem quatsch.
Kim redet ja immer, Korea zu vereinen. Wenn er aber den Süden atomar angreift und alles verseucht, wie soll man da dann von "vereinen" reden?
Soll der Süden genauso bettelarm sein wie der Norden?
Will er die gesamte Halbinsel dann abschotten? Wen will er danach mit Atomwaffen bedrohen um Nahrungsmittel zu erpressen? Japan?


----------



## Andrej (23. August 2017)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob die USA wirklich an einer Lösung interessiert sind oder ob sie den Atomstreit nur dazu nutzen um weiter in der Region zu bleiben.
Denn wenn es den Konflikt nicht mehr gibt, dann gibt es für die USA keinen Grund dort zu bleiben und sie müssten mit dem Truppenabzug und dem Schließen der Basen beginne. Oder sie müssten zugeben, dass sie jahrelang denn Atomkonflikt mit NK nur benutzt haben um China an den Grenzen Chinas präsent zu sein.
Die Situation ist die Selbe wie im Nachen Osten. Solange es dort Öl gibt, solange werden die USA dort gegen den Terror kämpfen und wenn es den Terror nicht mehr gibt, dann sucht man sich eben einen anderen Feind. Denn zuert schützt man den Nahen Osten gegen die UdSSR, dann gegen Saddam und jetzt gegen den Terror.

Eine Lösung kann ich nicht anbieten. Vielleicht könnte man versuchen die Familie Kim zu vergiften oder so. Es ist zwar keine geniale Lösung mit vielen Ungewissheiten und verstößt gegen das Völkerrechtlich, aber seit wann kümmeten sich die USA um Völkerrechtlich, wenn es um die eigenen Interessen ging.

Zum Thema Atomwaffen:Mich stört es nicht, dass NK die Waffen hat. Genauso stört es mich nicht, dass der Iran welche haben möchte oder hat. Es stört sich doch auch niemand daran, dass Israel welche hat und denn Atomwaffensperfertrag nicht unzerzeichnet hat - Deutschland liefert sogar U-Boote die mit Atomraketen bestückt werden können. Ok, Deutschland schulden den Juden ja auch was nach den Holocaust, deswegen müssen sie ja auch jetzt alles Wünsche ohne Kritik erfüllen die der Staat Israel hat. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Staat Israel es mit seinen Wünschen nicht zu weit treibt. Welcher Wunsch das ist könnt ihr euch selbst denken,  er soll etwas "Lösen".
Zurück zum Thema, es sind alles funktionierende Staaten, die die volle Kontrolle über ihr Staatsgebiet haben. Da gibt es aber ein Land namens Pakistan, dass eine Atommacht ist und nur einen Teil des Staatsgebiet kontrolliet und dieses Land bereitet mir "mehr" Sorgen. Diese sorgen Teilt, aber der Westen nicht mit mir.

Entschuldigung für die Fehler mit Handy geschrieben.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Seit wann brauchen die USA einen Grund, um an einem Ort zu sein?
Diego Garcia haben sie auch, Guam auch und in der Nähe ist absolut gar nichts los.
Und Trump will wieder Truppen nach Afghanistan schicken und das Land hat gezeigt, dass du da Truppen rein schicken kannst wie du willst. Am Ende ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Andrej (23. August 2017)

Es gibt nur eine Lösung für Afghanistan. Alle Truppen abziehen und die Grenzen dicht machen und alle Flühtlinge zurückschicken. 
Der afghanische Bürgerkrieg hat eine lange Geschichte, die schon in den 60er oder so angefangen hat, als der afghanische König versucht hatte das Land zu modernisieren. Er wurde dafür von Koranschülern aus dem Amt vertrieben und ein Verwandter von ihm übernahm das Amt, der dann von den Kommunisten vertrieben wurde.
Die Afghanen versuchen einfach mit einem Arsch auf zwei Stühlen zu sitzen. Zum einen wollen sie den Wohlstand wie im Westen, zum anderen weiter in der Steinzeit leben. Das Beides nur geht, wenn man Öl hat verstehen sie einfach nicht. 
Es soll endlich in afghanistan einen Sieger geben - Moderne oder Steinzeit, Frauen oder Esel, Einsten oder Koran. Ich glaube aber, dass die die für den Esel sind gewinnen werden.

Eine sehr gute Doku über den Afghanistan Krieg.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOlCOBRb_kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Schau dir Somalia an, dann weißt du, wie es in Afghanistan weiter geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, dann nennen wir es "direktes Einflußgebiet"
> 
> Schon alleine der Gedanke, das Psychopathen an einer Atombombe basteln,
> mit welcher man "nur" Südkorea treffen könnte,
> ...



Die Miniaturisierung ist im Gegenteil ein verdammt großes Problem. USA und Sowjetunion haben da enorm viel Forschung (und Tests!) investiert. Solange man nicht den Schritt zur H-Bombe macht (und dafür gibt es keine Anzeichen) ist umgekehrt für Nordkorea auch die Skalierung nach oben extrem aufwendig, da eben mit Urananreicherung oder gar Brutreaktoren verbunden. Rein militärisch wäre somit auch die Treffergenauigkeit sehr wichtig, denn mit den bisherigen kleinen Bomben und dem sehr mutmatlich sehr begrenzten Vorrat an waffenfähigem Material könnte Nordkorea nicht einmal eine Kleinstadt vernichten, geschweige denn mit einer Treffergenauigkeit von ±20 km ein strategisches Ziel ausschalten. In ihrem jetzigen Zustand sind die nordkoreanischen Atomwaffen nur ein Faustpfand: Man hat die Möglichkeit, ein paar hundertausend Südkoreaner zu töten. Das ist strategisch nichts, aber politisch und moralisch so schwerwiegend, dass sich ein Krieg für niemanden lohnt. Umgekehrt ist es aber auch nichts, womit man Druck ausüben könnte. Und Nordkorea möchte Druck ausüben können.




Andrej schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob die USA wirklich an einer Lösung interessiert sind oder ob sie den Atomstreit nur dazu nutzen um weiter in der Region zu bleiben.



Die USA sind nicht auf regionale Stützpunkte angewiesen. Sie haben genug im weiten Umkreis und könnten selbst von Guam aus alle militärischen Optionen ausnutzen. Aber es für die USA wirtschaftlich wichtig, dass im Dreieck China/Südkorea/Japan stabile, friedliche Bedingungen herrschen. Und das klappt nur, solange der Koreakrieg aufgrund massiver Unterlegenheit der SüdNordkoreaner eingefroren bleibt.



> Zum Thema Atomwaffen:Mich stört es nicht, dass NK die Waffen hat. Genauso stört es mich nicht, dass der Iran welche haben möchte oder hat. Es stört sich doch auch niemand daran, dass Israel welche hat und denn Atomwaffensperfertrag nicht unzerzeichnet hat



Es gibt durchaus einige Leute, die stören sich da sehr dran. *meld*




Andrej schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Lösung für Afghanistan. Alle Truppen abziehen und die Grenzen dicht machen und alle Flühtlinge zurückschicken.
> Der afghanische Bürgerkrieg hat eine lange Geschichte, die schon in den 60er oder so angefangen hat, als der afghanische König versucht hatte das Land zu modernisieren. Er wurde dafür von Koranschülern aus dem Amt vertrieben und ein Verwandter von ihm übernahm das Amt, der dann von den Kommunisten vertrieben wurde.
> Die Afghanen versuchen einfach mit einem Arsch auf zwei Stühlen zu sitzen. Zum einen wollen sie den Wohlstand wie im Westen, zum anderen weiter in der Steinzeit leben. Das Beides nur geht, wenn man Öl hat verstehen sie einfach nicht.



"die Afghanen" versuch(t)en ihr eigenes Leben zu führen. Dann kamen die Briten und haben ihnen erklärt, sie wären Afghanen (obwohl es nie ein Volk dieses Namens gab) und sie hätten einen König, ernannt von England. Ging nur solange gut, wie es Briten und König beim reden belassen haben - als sie sich ernsthaft einmischten ging der "Bürgerkrieg" los. Irgendwann hatten die Briten dann genug und haben das Chaos zu einem selbstständigen Staat mit demokratischer Regierung erklärt. Fanden die Sowjets super und haben einen kommunistischen Wahlsieg als Anlass zur Ausrufung der sozialistischen Alleinherrschaft genutzt - hat einem nicht gerade kleinen Teil der Afghanen aber ebenfalls nicht gefallen und dem CIA noch viel weniger. Irgendwann haben dann die Russen und der CIA das massiv aufgerüstete Pulverfass sich selbst überlassen und die Taliban haben ihre US-Waffen genutzt, um die Alleinherrschaft zu übernehmen. Hat auch nicht gerade gut funktioniert, ebensowenig wie der Versuch, es mit großangelegten Bombardements wieder rückgängig zu machen. Jetzt hat die NATO eine korrupte Regierung zur rechtmäßigen erklärt und will sich wieder vom Acker machen, dummerweise ist die Taliban aber immer noch da und hat auch nicht gerade an Anhängern eingebüßt - kein Wunder, wenn man sich gegenüber einem externen Feind abgrenzen kann, der zwar Rot-Kreuz-Camps und Krankenhäuser bombardiert, aber auch nur selektiv Aufbauarbeitet leistet.
In kurz: Die letzten 150 bis 200 Jahre Geschichte im Raum Afghanistan bestanden fast nur aus massiver europäisch-amerikanischer Einmischung und "die Afghanen" haben zu keinem Zeitpunkt irgendwas versuchen können. Mittlerweile lebt dort die dritte Generation, die nichts anderes als internationalen Krieg kennt und bereit ist, beinahe jedem hinterherzurennen, der a) nicht von außen kommt und b) einen Weg zu Frieden verspricht. Die 60er waren in dieser Geschichte weder Start- noch Endpunkt von irgendwas. Allenfalls könnte man sagen, dass Afghanistan kurz vor der amerikanischen Einmischung die größte Annäherung an eine moderne, offene Gesellschaft erreicht hatte (keine Religiöse Vorschriften, international verknüpfte Universitäten, zunehmende Rolle von Frauen in allen Gesellschaftsfeldern) - aber das war eben auch schon aus Russland gesteuert und damit der perfekte Nährboden für einen Kreis radikaler Islamisten, denen die USA nur noch den nötigen Waffennachschub verschaffen musste, um alles in die Steinzeit zurück zu schicken.


----------



## Andrej (23. August 2017)

Scheiß Firefox ist hängen geblieben musste alles neu schreiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA sind nicht auf regionale Stützpunkte angewiesen. Sie haben genug im weiten Umkreis und könnten selbst von Guam aus alle militärischen Optionen ausnutzen. Aber es für die USA wirtschaftlich wichtig, dass im Dreieck China/Südkorea/Japan stabile, friedliche Bedingungen herrschen. Und das klappt nur, solange der Koreakrieg aufgrund massiver Unterlegenheit der Südkoreaner eingefroren bleibt.



Guam ist dann doch etwas zu weit entfernt um rechtzeitig Reagieren zu können oder China in schach zu halten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch ohne die Anwesenheit der USA es dort friedich zugehen würde. Denn China ist auch nicht an einem Krieg in der Region interessiert, aber an der Ausweitung ihres Einflusses im Pazifik.
Zudem Glaube ich nicht, dass der Süden wirklich unterlegen ist. Der Norden hat zwar mehr Soldaten, diese sind aber schlechter ausgerüstet. Das einzige Problem des Südens ist die Hauptstad die sehr nach an der Grenze liegt und einem massiven Angriff aus dem Norden nicht standhalten wird, auch wenn die USA da sind. Im offenem Gelände wird der Süden aber überlegen sein mit seinen modernen Waffen. Man sollte diesen Konflikt nicht aus der Perspektive der 50er Jahre sehen, wo der Süden eine unterentwickelte Region war und der Norden das Industriezentrum des Landes. Die Situation hat sich geändert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus einige Leute, die stören sich da sehr dran. *meld*


Natürlich stört es die USA, dass der Iran und Nordkorea an Atomwaffen bastelln. Denn jetzt können die USA sie nicht so einfach "demokratisieren". Wieso es für die Europäuer ein Problem ist verstehe ich nicht.


Zu Afghanistan:
Die Doku die ich ober verlinkt habe, gibt einen guten Überblick über die Beziehungen der UdSSR zu Afghanistan. Die UdSSR hatte nähmlich sehr gute Beziehungen zum Land und war über den Sturz des Königs durch die Kommunisten nicht begeistert. Auch das Vorgehen der Kommunisten in Afghanistan wurde von der UdSSR stark kritisiert.
Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, ging es in den ganzen Umstürzen in Afghanistan seit den 60er Jahren nur darum, ob das Land weiter in der Steinzeit bleibt oder sich zu einem modernen Staat mit gleichen Rechten für Alle entwickelt.
Der Westen hat in diesem Konflickt auf die Steinzeit gesetzt und versucht jetzt das Rad mit allen Mitteln wieder in die andere Richtung zu drechen.
Zur Entwicklungshilfe kann man nur sagen, dass man diese an Bedingungen knüpfen sollte. Welchen Sinn hat es Schulen zu bauen, wenn sie von den Taliban wieder zerstört werden. Die Afghanen egal welcher ethnischen Gruppe sie angehören sollen entlich dafür sorgen, dass diese Koranschüler verschwinden. Dann kann man auch über Investitionen sprechen.

Hier eine Doku über den Gaza Streifen und die Milliarden die dort ohne Sinn versenkt werden Aufgrund des Anhaltenden Krieges.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Q7piBiWENk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Trump will wieder Truppen nach Afghanistan schicken und das Land hat gezeigt, dass du da Truppen rein schicken kannst wie du willst. Am Ende ändert sich nichts.



Aber wieviele denn?
Atm sind ~8500 US Soldaten in Afghanistan. Verglichen mit 2012 ist das nichts.
Diese Idioten sind einfach von Anfang an mit einer vollkommen falschen Zielsetzung in dieses Land gegangen und haben den Kurs nachträglich angepasst, was ihnen später immer wieder um die Ohren gehauen wurde.
"Wir machen kein Nation Building". Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie beenden diesen Konflikt nicht.

Und der Schwachsinn von wegen das Bild der 3 Frauen im Rock hätte Trump gezeigt was Afghanistan in den 70ern für ein Land war. Das ist typisch amerikanische Argumentation (also für 3 Jährige).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die USA sind nicht auf regionale  Stützpunkte angewiesen. Sie haben genug im weiten Umkreis und könnten  selbst von Guam aus alle militärischen Optionen ausnutzen. Aber es für  die USA wirtschaftlich wichtig, dass im Dreieck China/Südkorea/Japan  stabile, friedliche Bedingungen herrschen. Und das klappt nur, solange  der Koreakrieg aufgrund massiver Unterlegenheit der Südkoreaner  eingefroren bleibt.



Kommt auf die Region an.
Die Amerikaner machen das ganz gerne, also Soldaten in Länder schicken in denen die USA Interessen hat.
Beispiel Kaukasus, unter Partnership for Peace hat sich dort US Präsenz ausgebreitet.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "die Afghanen" versuch(t)en ihr eigenes Leben zu führen. Dann kamen die  Briten und haben ihnen erklärt, sie wären Afghanen (obwohl es nie ein  Volk dieses Namens gab) und sie hätten einen König, ernannt von England.  Ging nur solange gut, wie es Briten und König beim reden belassen haben  - als sie sich ernsthaft einmischten ging der "Bürgerkrieg" los.  Irgendwann hatten die Briten dann genug und haben das Chaos zu einem  selbstständigen Staat mit demokratischer Regierung erklärt. Fanden die  Sowjets super und haben einen kommunistischen Wahlsieg als Anlass zur  Ausrufung der sozialistischen Alleinherrschaft genutzt - hat einem nicht  gerade kleinen Teil der Afghanen aber ebenfalls nicht gefallen und dem  CIA noch viel weniger. Irgendwann haben dann die Russen und der CIA das  massiv aufgerüstete Pulverfass sich selbst überlassen und die Taliban  haben ihre US-Waffen genutzt, um die Alleinherrschaft zu übernehmen. Hat  auch nicht gerade gut funktioniert, ebensowenig wie der Versuch, es mit  großangelegten Bombardements wieder rückgängig zu machen. Jetzt hat die  NATO eine korrupte Regierung zur rechtmäßigen erklärt und will sich  wieder vom Acker machen, dummerweise ist die Taliban aber immer noch da  und hat auch nicht gerade an Anhängern eingebüßt - kein Wunder, wenn man  sich gegenüber einem externen Feind abgrenzen kann, der zwar  Rot-Kreuz-Camps und Krankenhäuser bombardiert, aber auch nur selektiv  Aufbauarbeitet leistet.



Den Absatz würd ich anders formulieren.
Vor allem würde ich diesen unsäglichen Unterton, die USA hätten die Taliban bewaffnet, deutlich abgrenzen.
Richtig, die USA haben durch Pakistan die gegen Russland kämpfenden Mudschaheddin bewaffnet. Nur war das keine homogene Gruppe sondern eine Vielzahl an Gruppierungen mit eigenen Zielen.
Nach Abzug der Russen haben sich diese Gruppen gegenseitig bekämpft, teils aus simplen Macht Gründen, teils aus ethnischen Gründen. Während dieses Bürgerkriegs sind die Taliban entstanden, haben Afghanistan zu weiten Teilen erobert.
Ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zum hin und wieder behaupteten: "Die USA haben die Taliban geschaffen um gegen die Russen zu kämpfen" und sollte meiner Meinung nach klar abgegrenzt werden. (Literaturhinweis: Taliban von Ahmed Rashid, gibts in 2 Versionen, die alte kommt ohne Analyse von9/11 und den Folgen aus)


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber wieviele denn?
> Atm sind ~8500 US Soldaten in Afghanistan. Verglichen mit 2012 ist das nichts.
> Diese Idioten sind einfach von Anfang an mit einer vollkommen falschen Zielsetzung in dieses Land gegangen und haben den Kurs nachträglich angepasst, was ihnen später immer wieder um die Ohren gehauen wurde.
> "Wir machen kein Nation Building". Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie beenden diesen Konflikt nicht.



Wie viele Truppen weiß ich nicht genau, aber als die USA dort 50.000 Mann hatten, hat sich nichts geändert, es bringt also nichts, noch mal 10.000 hinzuschicken zu denen, die schon da sind.
Keine Ahnung, was Trump plant aber er ist seit seinem Amtsantritt recht planlos in allem.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Den Absatz würd ich anders formulieren.
> Vor allem würde ich diesen unsäglichen Unterton, die USA hätten die Taliban bewaffnet, deutlich abgrenzen.
> Richtig, die USA haben durch Pakistan die gegen Russland kämpfenden Mudschaheddin bewaffnet. Nur war das keine homogene Gruppe sondern eine Vielzahl an Gruppierungen mit eigenen Zielen.
> Nach Abzug der Russen haben sich diese Gruppen gegenseitig bekämpft, teils aus simplen Macht Gründen, teils aus ethnischen Gründen. Während dieses Bürgerkriegs sind die Taliban entstanden, haben Afghanistan zu weiten Teilen erobert.
> Ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zum hin und wieder behaupteten: "Die USA haben die Taliban geschaffen um gegen die Russen zu kämpfen" und sollte meiner Meinung nach klar abgegrenzt werden. (Literaturhinweis: Taliban von Ahmed Rashid, gibts in 2 Versionen, die alte kommt ohne Analyse von9/11 und den Folgen aus)



Ich sehe das ein wenig anders.
Die USA haben die "Rebellen" in Afghanistan mit Waffen versorgt und sie ausgebildet, damit sie gegen die Sowjets kämpfen.
Als sich die Sowjets zurück gezogen haben, hätten die Amerikaner nun nachlegen und eine Infrastruktur in Afghanistan aufbauen können.
Haben sie aber nicht. Sie haben das Land und die menschen sich selbst überlassen, obwohl klar war, dass es erneut zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommen wird. 
So ist das eben mit Supermächten -- sie schauen sich die Welt an und formen sie, wie sie sie brauchen. Den Amerikanern ging es nur darum, den Einflussbereich der Sowjets klein zu halten, was mit den Menschen passiert, war ihnen schlicht egal.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Truppen weiß ich nicht genau, aber als die USA dort 50.000 Mann hatten, hat sich nichts geändert, es bringt also nichts, noch mal 10.000 hinzuschicken zu denen, die schon da sind.
> Keine Ahnung, was Trump plant aber er ist seit seinem Amtsantritt recht planlos in allem.



Nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn man 50.000 Soldaten irgendwo hat und eine Aufstockung um 10.000 nix bringt, bedeutet das nicht dass es generell sinnlos wäre aufzustocken.
Problem: Für ein Land, so zerklüftet und mit so schwierigem Gelände wie Afghanistan bräuchte man locker 300.000 - 500.000 Soldaten. Und davon die Masse mit Rucksack, nicht mit Schreibtisch.

Was Trump aktuell vorhat klingt ein wenig wie CT Plus (ironischerweise der Plan von Obamas Vizepräsident).
Das generelle Problem ist die Zielsetzung. Amerika redet immer davon Terroristen zu bekämpfen, dabei hat man in Afghanistan ein ganz anderes Szenario. 
Wenn der Scope nicht stimmt dann benutzt man automatisch die falschen Werkzeuge.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ein wenig anders.
> Die USA haben die "Rebellen" in Afghanistan mit Waffen versorgt und sie ausgebildet, damit sie gegen die Sowjets kämpfen.
> Als sich die Sowjets zurück gezogen haben, hätten die Amerikaner nun nachlegen und eine Infrastruktur in Afghanistan aufbauen können.
> Haben sie aber nicht. Sie haben das Land und die menschen sich selbst überlassen, obwohl klar war, dass es erneut zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommen wird.
> So ist das eben mit Supermächten -- sie schauen sich die Welt an und formen sie, wie sie sie brauchen. Den Amerikanern ging es nur darum, den Einflussbereich der Sowjets klein zu halten, was mit den Menschen passiert, war ihnen schlicht egal.



Das ist vollkommen korrekt & deckt sich mit meiner Auffassung. 
Nur leg ich eben Wert darauf dass die Entstehung der Taliban im klaren Kontext gesehen wird und nicht einfach alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird. Dann kommt am Ende nämlich leider die vielgesagte aber falsche Behauptung auf, die USA hätten die Taliban gegründet oder ähnlicher Blödsinn.
Man hat sich mit ihnen arrangiert nachdem Sie an der Macht waren, das definitiv.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig.
> Wenn man 50.000 Soldaten irgendwo hat und eine Aufstockung um 10.000 nix bringt, bedeutet das nicht dass es generell sinnlos wäre aufzustocken.
> Problem: Für ein Land, so zerklüftet und mit so schwierigem Gelände wie Afghanistan bräuchte man locker 300.000 - 500.000 Soldaten. Und davon die Masse mit Rucksack, nicht mit Schreibtisch.



Das Land ist schlicht zu groß, du weißt nicht, wer mit wem da ins Bett geht und hast auch sonst keinen Plan von der Kultur.
Die Amerikaner können da 40 Jahre drin sitzen und kratzen nicht mal an der Oberfläche.
Keine Ahnung, was sich Trump davon verspricht.
Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass er vor der Wahl gesagt hat, dass er sich aus allen außenpolitischen Belangen raus halten will, mischt er sich in eine Menge außenpolitischer Belange ein.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was Trump aktuell vorhat klingt ein wenig wie CT Plus (ironischerweise der Plan von Obamas Vizepräsident).
> Das generelle Problem ist die Zielsetzung. Amerika redet immer davon Terroristen zu bekämpfen, dabei hat man in Afghanistan ein ganz anderes Szenario.
> Wenn der Scope nicht stimmt dann benutzt man automatisch die falschen Werkzeuge.



Vermutlich sucht er jetzt nach Massenvernichtungswaffen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen korrekt & deckt sich mit meiner Auffassung.
> Nur leg ich eben Wert darauf dass die Entstehung der Taliban im klaren Kontext gesehen wird und nicht einfach alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird. Dann kommt am Ende nämlich leider die vielgesagte aber falsche Behauptung auf, die USA hätten die Taliban gegründet oder ähnlicher Blödsinn.
> Man hat sich mit ihnen arrangiert nachdem Sie an der Macht waren, das definitiv.



Ist genauso wie der Konflikt in Vietnam. Den gab es ja nicht erst seit die Amerikaner mitgemischt haben. Da waren die Franzosen schon schwer am Intervenieren.

Und der Korea Konflikt ist ja darauf zurück zu führen, dass die UN die Sowjets und die USA "beauftragt" haben, das von Japan besetze Land in die Unabhängigkeit zu führen.
Ergo wurde das Land geteilt -- wie Deutschland damals auch.
Nur dass der Norden 2 Jahre später den Süden angegriffen hat.


----------



## Andrej (24. August 2017)

Also ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand gesagt hat, dass die USA die Taliban gegründet haben. Meisten war die Rede von der Al Qaida. Talib bedeutet Schüler, es sind Koranschüler, die gegen die Modernisierung des Landes und für die Etablierung der Scharia im Land sind. Denn nach ihrem Sieg im Bürgerkrieg in den 90er Jahren etablierten sie en System, dass man oft auch als Steinzeit-Islam bezeichnete. Musik, Fernsehen, Computer alles war verboten, Frauen mussten sich Vollverschleiern und durften nur auf die Staße in männlicher Begleitung, zudem wurde die Scharia eingeführt.
Wie ich schon sagte sehe ich keinen Grund Aufbauhilfe in Afghanistan zu leisten solange es dort keinen Sieger gibt. Der Sieger sollte, dann aber auch unsere Bedingungen akzeptieren um diese Hilfen zu bekommen. Wenn die weiter in der Steizeit leben wollen, dann soll es uns recht sein. Wenn sie aber in die Moderne wollen, sollten wir ihnen Helfen.
Ich komme selbst aus Russland und das Land ist überschwemmt mit Drogen aus Afghanistan. Diese Drogen töten im Land tausende von Menschen jährlich - die sind natürlich selber Schuld, dass sie sie nehmen und Mitleid habe ich mit ihnen nicht. Aber an der Stelle Russland würde ich den Menschen in Afghanistan 2 Optionen gegebe. Etweder der Moon kommt weg und sie bauen dort Getreide an oder das Dorf ist weg. Brutal - Ja,aber effektiv.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand gesagt hat, dass die USA die Taliban gegründet haben.



Der Autor des Buches "Wer Wind sät", erzählt z.b. sowas, leider fehlt hier die Trennschärfe. Geht dabei oftmals darum die USA zu diskreditieren und wie in seinem Fall, Bücher damit zu verkaufen.
Man kann Kausalketten knüpfen in denen die Entscheidungen der USA dazu geführt haben das gewisse Gruppierungen entstanden sind, aber man kann oftmals keine definitive Absicht nachweisen und hier wird aus geschichtlichem Fakt gerne mal ein Fiktiönchen mit dem Ziel die USA zu bashen.

Bedeutet nicht die USA wären Unschuldsengel, aber wenn man jemandem was vorwirft, dann sollte dies auch der richtige Vorwurf sein.
Aber, manches klingt halt besser und wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann... Deswegen isses mir halt wichtig es richtig einzuordnen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Genauso wenig haben die USA den IS gegründet. Solche Strömungen entstehen und im nachhinein ist man dann immer klüger und hätte das verhindern können.
Genau das ist dann auch mein Kritikpunkt. Als die USA den Irak besetzt und die Armee aufgelöst haben, hätte man sich denken können, dass da irgendwas draus entsteht. Was genau wusste man ja nicht.
Man hätte die Armee nicht auflösen dürfen, genauso hätte man sich nicht nur für das Öl interessieren dürfen.
Hier wurden so unfassbar viele Fehler begangen, dass man echt nur den Kopf in den Sand stecken kann.
Bush Junior ist ohne Plan einmarschiert, was denn danach passieren sollte.
Und jetzt hocken wir damit herum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ...Man kann Kausalketten knüpfen in denen die Entscheidungen der USA dazu geführt haben das gewisse Gruppierungen entstanden sind, aber man kann oftmals keine definitive Absicht nachweisen....


Das ist, je nach Betrachtung dasselbe, oder etwas ganz anderes. Sie unterstützen Gruppen im Kampf gegen den bösen ideologischen Feind und haben vorher nicht abgesehen, was hinterher passiert. Ziemlich kindlich und solche Wesen sitzen auf dem größten ABC-Waffen Arsenal. Noch geht keine direkte Gefahr gegen uns aus, was aber in unserer Nachbarschaft passiert, geht ebenso oft auf das Konto der Weltpolizei. Auch nicht mit Absicht, aber wie immer gedenkenlos. Aber auch ohne Absicht sind die Folgen fatal.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist, je nach Betrachtung dasselbe, oder etwas ganz anderes. Sie unterstützen Gruppen im Kampf gegen den bösen ideologischen Feind und haben vorher nicht abgesehen, was hinterher passiert. Ziemlich kindlich und solche Wesen sitzen auf dem größten ABC-Waffen Arsenal. Noch geht keine direkte Gefahr gegen uns aus, was aber in unserer Nachbarschaft passiert, geht ebenso oft auf das Konto der Weltpolizei. Auch nicht mit Absicht, aber wie immer gedenkenlos. Aber auch ohne Absicht sind die Folgen fatal.



Wie gesagt, kommt drauf an was man draus macht.
Will man Bücher verkaufen oder Clicks generieren (oder Wahlen gewinnen) dann behauptet man einfach: Die USA (Obama) haben die Taliban (den IS) geschaffen.

Klingt super, ist total catchy und bei näherer Betrachtung einfach falsch.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Aber seit wann interessieren sich die Wähler von Trump für die Wahrheit?
Nicht mal Trump selbst interessiert sich für die Wahrheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klingt super, ist total catchy und bei näherer Betrachtung einfach falsch.


Es ist eine lange Entwicklung der Unterdrückung des Nahen Osten, die im osmanischen Reich begann, durch westeuropäische Kolonialstaaten und nicht eingehaltene Versprechen im ersten und zweiten Weltkrieg  gefestigt wurde, sich mit der Gründung des Staates Israel, ohne  Einzubeziehungen der arabische Bevölkerung, manifestierte und seit der Befreiung Ägyptens und der dortigen Militärdiktatur, die sich sicher im Sattel fühlte und den Islamimus ignorierte, in der Gründung der Moslembrüderschaft gipfelte. Das ist der Anfang des heutige Terrorismus. Die Bewaffnung der Widerstandskämpfer / Terroristen in Afganistan in den frühen Achzigern durch die USA, die sich bis heute in der Unterstützung von syrischen Widerstandskämpfern / Terroristen fortsetzen, ist natürlich nur ein Teil. "Schuld" sind fünf Generationen von Weltpolitikern, die arabische Stämme systematisch unterdrückten. Die USA sind ein Teil davon. Du argumentierts in die Richtung,_ "Die USA haben alle Schuld oder keine"_, und das ist manipulierend.

Der kalte Krieg von Kapitalismus gegen Sozialismus ist alles andere als überwunden und wird weiterhin in Stellvertreterkriegen wie in Korea, der Ukraine, Venezuela oder im nahen Osten geführt. Es wird irgendwann massiv rumpsen. Wann und wo weiß vorher niemand. Vernunft sehe ich auf keiner Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (24. August 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...] Du argumentierts in die Richtung,_ "Die USA haben alle Schuld oder keine"_, und das ist manipulierend.
> 
> Der kalte Krieg von Kapitalismus gegen Sozialismus ist alles andere als überwunden und wird weiterhin in Stellvertreterkriegen wie in Korea, der Ukraine, Venezuela oder im nahen Osten geführt. Es wird irgendwann massiv rumpsen. Wann und wo weiß vorher niemand. Vernunft sehe ich auf keiner Seite.



Bitte?
Da versteht mich aber mal jemand falsch. Mir gings nur darum dass man ein bisschen Trennschärfe anbringt wenn man über die Entstehung der Taliban spricht.
Ein großes Problem solcher Diskussionen ist doch dass die Kritik an den USA oftmals in Amerikabashing ausarten oder eben dem Gegenteil (aber der Russe hat!). Ich bin ein Freund davon Amerika jene Verfehlungen vorzuwerfen für die es tatsächlich verantwortlich ist und nicht Dinge so zu biegen dass sich besser verkaufen.

Und es ist ein Unterschied ob man behauptet die USA haben (Mit)Schuld daran dass die Taliban entstanden sind oder ob man behauptet die Taliben seien von den USA ins Leben gerufen worden um gegen die Russen zu kämpfen.
Ersteres ist richtig, letzteres macht Auflage.
Hat Obama den IS geschaffen? Nein. Haben Entscheidungen der Regierung Bush Dinge in Gang gesetzt die zur Gründung des IS beigetragen haben? Absolut.
Ersteres erzählt man gerne um Obama zu diskreditieren, letzteres ist richtig.

Man kann über Schuld & Verantwortung der USA diskutieren, nur dann eben richtig & nicht mit falschen Behauptungen um davon zu profitieren.


----------



## Leob12 (24. August 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Für mich stellt sich die Frage ob die USA wirklich an einer Lösung interessiert sind oder ob sie den Atomstreit nur dazu nutzen um weiter in der Region zu bleiben.
> Denn wenn es den Konflikt nicht mehr gibt, dann gibt es für die USA keinen Grund dort zu bleiben und sie müssten mit dem Truppenabzug und dem Schließen der Basen beginne. Oder sie müssten zugeben, dass sie jahrelang denn Atomkonflikt mit NK nur benutzt haben um China an den Grenzen Chinas präsent zu sein.


Wieso müssten sie irgendetwas zugeben? 
Außerdem: Soweit ich weiß besitzt die USA Basen in Deutschland. Da herrscht auch kein Krieg mehr. Dass es geostrategische Interessen der USA für diese Region gibt, ist ja kein Geheimnis. 


> Die Situation ist die Selbe wie im Nachen Osten. Solange es dort Öl gibt, solange werden die USA dort gegen den Terror kämpfen und wenn es den Terror nicht mehr gibt, dann sucht man sich eben einen anderen Feind. Denn zuert schützt man den Nahen Osten gegen die UdSSR, dann gegen Saddam und jetzt gegen den Terror.


Ja, dumm von den USA. Rohstoffe sichern die für das Funktionieren der Zivilisation notwendig sind. Ich bin mit so einem Vorgehen zwar nicht einverstanden, aber auch hier ist es nicht dumm von den USA sich auf die Rohstoffe zu setzen. 



> Eine Lösung kann ich nicht anbieten. Vielleicht könnte man versuchen die Familie Kim zu vergiften oder so. Es ist zwar keine geniale Lösung mit vielen Ungewissheiten und verstößt gegen das Völkerrechtlich, aber seit wann kümmeten sich die USA um Völkerrechtlich, wenn es um die eigenen Interessen ging.


Wem würde das nützen? Dann kommt irgendein durchgeknallter General an die Macht und plötzlich ist Nordkorea weitaus unberechenbarer.



> Zum Thema Atomwaffen:Mich stört es nicht, dass NK die Waffen hat. Genauso stört es mich nicht, dass der Iran welche haben möchte oder hat. Es stört sich doch auch niemand daran, dass Israel welche hat und denn Atomwaffensperfertrag nicht unzerzeichnet hat - Deutschland liefert sogar U-Boote die mit Atomraketen bestückt werden können. Ok, Deutschland schulden den Juden ja auch was nach den Holocaust, deswegen müssen sie ja auch jetzt alles Wünsche ohne Kritik erfüllen die der Staat Israel hat. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Staat Israel es mit seinen Wünschen nicht zu weit treibt. Welcher Wunsch das ist könnt ihr euch selbst denken, er soll etwas "Lösen".
> Zurück zum Thema, es sind alles funktionierende Staaten, die die volle Kontrolle über ihr Staatsgebiet haben. Da gibt es aber ein Land namens Pakistan, dass eine Atommacht ist und nur einen Teil des Staatsgebiet kontrolliet und dieses Land bereitet mir "mehr" Sorgen. Diese sorgen Teilt, aber der Westen nicht mit mir.


Ja stimmt, ein paar durchgeknallte Köpfe mit Atomsprengköpfen mehr wäre auch schon egal. 
Dich stört es nicht, dass der Iran Atomwaffen haben möchte wenn ein Ayatollah sagt es wäre ok alle Juden zu töten und Israel zu vernichten? 
Israel setzt die Waffen nicht ein sofern die Existenz nicht bedroht ist. 
Deutschland "liefert", ähm ja, klingt so als ob das eine nette Geste gewesen wäre. Aber das schreibst du schon ganz bewusst so. Dass Israel aber Geld dafür zahlt lässt du weg. 

Ich finde es geil wie dich Atomwaffen in Pakistan stören, aber in Nordkorea oder im Iran nicht. Was für ein Widerspruch. Wenn, dann schießen sie die Atomraketen sowieso nach Indien, und nicht in die westliche Hemisphäre. 



Andrej schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine Lösung für Afghanistan. Alle Truppen abziehen und die Grenzen dicht machen und alle Flühtlinge zurückschicken.


Verstößt aber gegen die Menschenrechte sowie Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention. 



Andrej schrieb:


> Guam ist dann doch etwas zu weit entfernt um rechtzeitig Reagieren zu können oder China in schach zu halten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch ohne die Anwesenheit der USA es dort friedich zugehen würde. Denn China ist auch nicht an einem Krieg in der Region interessiert, aber an der Ausweitung ihres Einflusses im Pazifik.
> Zudem Glaube ich nicht, dass der Süden wirklich unterlegen ist. Der Norden hat zwar mehr Soldaten, diese sind aber schlechter ausgerüstet. Das einzige Problem des Südens ist die Hauptstad die sehr nach an der Grenze liegt und einem massiven Angriff aus dem Norden nicht standhalten wird, auch wenn die USA da sind. Im offenem Gelände wird der Süden aber überlegen sein mit seinen modernen Waffen. Man sollte diesen Konflikt nicht aus der Perspektive der 50er Jahre sehen, wo der Süden eine unterentwickelte Region war und der Norden das Industriezentrum des Landes. Die Situation hat sich geändert.


Ohne die USA wäre China dort in der absoluten Vormachtstellung. Was sollen Staaten wie Südkorea oder Japan dagegen auch ausrichten können? 
Ich glaube niemand beurteilt die Lage dort wie in den 50ern. So dumm ist hier niemand. 




Andrej schrieb:


> Natürlich stört es die USA, dass der Iran und Nordkorea an Atomwaffen bastelln. Denn jetzt können die USA sie nicht so einfach "demokratisieren". Wieso es für die Europäuer ein Problem ist verstehe ich nicht.


Der Iran interessiert die USA nur, weil er Rohstoffe hat und Israel bedroht. Deswegen wollen die USA keinen Konflikt zwischen Israel und dem Iran, denn da würden sie mit hineingezogen werden und das würde ihnen nichts bringen. 




Andrej schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand gesagt hat, dass die USA die Taliban gegründet haben. Meisten war die Rede von der Al Qaida. Talib bedeutet Schüler, es sind Koranschüler, die gegen die Modernisierung des Landes und für die Etablierung der Scharia im Land sind. Denn nach ihrem Sieg im Bürgerkrieg in den 90er Jahren etablierten sie en System, dass man oft auch als Steinzeit-Islam bezeichnete. Musik, Fernsehen, Computer alles war verboten, Frauen mussten sich Vollverschleiern und durften nur auf die Staße in männlicher Begleitung, zudem wurde die Scharia eingeführt.
> Wie ich schon sagte sehe ich keinen Grund Aufbauhilfe in Afghanistan zu leisten solange es dort keinen Sieger gibt. Der Sieger sollte, dann aber auch unsere Bedingungen akzeptieren um diese Hilfen zu bekommen. Wenn die weiter in der Steizeit leben wollen, dann soll es uns recht sein. Wenn sie aber in die Moderne wollen, sollten wir ihnen Helfen.
> Ich komme selbst aus Russland und das Land ist überschwemmt mit Drogen aus Afghanistan. Diese Drogen töten im Land tausende von Menschen jährlich - die sind natürlich selber Schuld, dass sie sie nehmen und Mitleid habe ich mit ihnen nicht. Aber an der Stelle Russland würde ich den Menschen in Afghanistan 2 Optionen gegebe. Etweder der Moon kommt weg und sie bauen dort Getreide an oder das Dorf ist weg. Brutal - Ja,aber effektiv.


Das funktioniert nicht. Du kannst irgendwelchen Fundamentalisten nicht mit Entzug finanzieller Mittel drohen und hoffen dass sie einlenken. Im Land sagen sie einfach die USA sind schuld dass es den Bewohnern so mies geht weil sie uns die Gelder gestrichen haben und uns ihre Art zu leben aufzwingen wollen. 
Ich bin der Meinung dass das Sprichwort „Jede Publicity ist gute Publicity“ hier nicht zutrifft.
Glaubst du Russland hat irgendein Interesse daran die Drogen einzudämmen? Da wird kräftig mitverdient. Und ganz ehrlich: Wie soll Russland diese Forderungen kontrollieren? Und wenn müssten die Gelder massiv erhöht werden, weit mehr als die Drogen ausmachen, sonst lohnt es sich für die Afghanen nicht. 





hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Autor des Buches "Wer Wind sät", erzählt z.b. sowas, leider fehlt hier die Trennschärfe. Geht dabei oftmals darum die USA zu diskreditieren und wie in seinem Fall, Bücher damit zu verkaufen.
> Man kann Kausalketten knüpfen in denen die Entscheidungen der USA dazu geführt haben das gewisse Gruppierungen entstanden sind, aber man kann oftmals keine definitive Absicht nachweisen und hier wird aus geschichtlichem Fakt gerne mal ein Fiktiönchen mit dem Ziel die USA zu bashen.
> 
> Bedeutet nicht die USA wären Unschuldsengel, aber wenn man jemandem was vorwirft, dann sollte dies auch der richtige Vorwurf sein.
> Aber, manches klingt halt besser und wenn man damit Geld verdienen kann... Deswegen isses mir halt wichtig es richtig einzuordnen.


Kann ich so bestätigen. Das Buch ist im Ansatz ok, aber es fehlt die Objektivität und teilweise auch einfach die Genauigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Da versteht mich aber mal jemand falsch. .


Jetzt habe ich Dich verstanden. War nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das alte Argument der VT.



Deine Ignoranz - alle Themen betreffend - ist echt ungeschlagen.



> Wie soll ein Krieg denn bitte einen Staatsbankrott abwenden, v.a. wenn  die gegenwärtige monetäre Situation der USA durch die Kriege in  Afghanistan & dem Irak zustande gekommen ist?



Yuan: IWF nimmt chinesischen Renminbi in Wahrungskorb auf - WELT

Der Renmimbi stieg schon 2015 zur Weltleitwährung auf und ist jetzt gerade auf dem besten Weg den Dollar unter Druck zu setzen.
Deshalb will die USA sich von Chinesischen Exporten abschotten und belegt China trotz dem Nachgeben in der Nordkorea Frage mit neuen Sanktionen ohne wie in Wirtschaftskriegen üblich über die UN zu gehen.



> Die Schulden bei den Chinesen werden nicht weniger wenn man NK Krieg  führt, eine Schwächung Chinas erreicht man mit Krieg in NK ebenfalls  nicht.



Selbstverständlich würde man das dadurch erreichen. Ein teilweiser Zusammenbruch der chinesischen Wirtschaft würde ausgelöst werden, das würde die chinesische Währung deutlich schwächen und den Anteil am Kuchen verringern.
Flüchtlingskrise aus Nordkorea wäre für die USA auch schmackhaft.
China will sein Engagement neuerdings auch im nahen Osten Ausbauen.



> Klasse Deal.
> NK verzichtet auf Atomwaffen, SK und die USA hören auf zu üben.



Das Einstellen der Militärübungen beinhaltet nicht einen Abzug der US Truppen aus Südkorea.
Die USA liefern unterdessen Waffen an Taiwan, ich meine das ist direkt neben China. 
Ich sehe keinen Sinn in einer Aufrüstungsspirale, weder von Nordkorea noch von Südkorea.
Die USA brauchen nur einen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen und die verbalen Entgleisungen die der Bush Regierung die zu dem Abbruch der Gespräche geführt haben endlich mal scharf zurückzuweisen.



> Mal abgesehen davon dass dieser False Flag Mist wieder absolute  Hirngespinste sind, Regulierung des Waffenbesitzes in den USA?  #SinnvollsteMaßnahmeallerZeiten.



Nein, der False Flag von Sandy Hook beispielsweise ist schon lange aufgeklärt.
Die Opfer waren inszeniert und es war eine groß angelegte Übung mit Crisis Actors und Kindern die dafür benutzt wurden.
Hier sieht man Robbie Parker der Vater eines verstorbenen Kindes, Stunden nach dem Tod seiner Tochter wie er sich auf seinen Charakter vorbereitet.
Und fragt ob man denn nun starten könne.

Ntürlich erst lächelnd und locker vom hocker um dann sofort den traurigen Vater zu spielen. Ermüdend dass es Menschen gibt die auf auf False Flags/Übungen hereinfallen und dann ihr Weltbild daraus formen lassen.
Das betrifft genauso 9/11 und andere Ereignisse. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist seinen Verstand einzuschalten, dann ist man leider schlecht beraten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-UY7Gounm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und danach den stockenden, trauernden Vater zu spielen, nein wie herzerwärmend.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4rwdriJpkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Dann kommt der ungebildete Hinterwälder der zu dämlich ist die  Grundlagen von Demokratie & Meinungsfreiheit zu kapieren mit seinen  nach 2nd Ammendment legitimierten Waffen nach Washington und stellt die  Ordnung wieder her!



Sagt ja keiner dass Waffenbesitz in den USA in der Menge in irgendeiner Form wirklich gut wäre.
Fakt ist lediglich dass die USA mit crisis actors versuchen Waffen eben zu beschränken.
Heißt ja nicht dass das Motiv nicht vielleicht edel wäre.


Aussenpolitik, Geopolitik ist nichts was man hier in dem Forum wirklich diskutieren kann, weil alles was außerhalb des Mainstreams liegt (also was die Medien berichten) als VT deklariert wird.
Ich empfehle als Lektüre die Joint Vision 2020 Militärdoktrin der USA mal zu lesen und die Aussagen der Imperialisten sich anzuschauen die gerade dabei sind die Macht im weißen Haus wieder zu übernehmen.
Bannon wurde ja schon entsorgt, der letzte der eine militärische Lösung gegen Nordkorea komplett ausschloss, aber  der ist ja der böse rechte Spinner.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Autor des Buches "Wer Wind sät", erzählt  z.b. sowas, leider fehlt hier die Trennschärfe. Geht dabei oftmals darum  die USA zu diskreditieren und wie in seinem Fall, Bücher damit zu  verkaufen.



Die Taliban wurden damals gegen die Sowjetunion von den USA aufgerüstet, die USA gründete den IS und Al-Kaida.


> aber  man kann oftmals keine definitive Absicht nachweisen und hier wird aus  geschichtlichem Fakt gerne mal ein Fiktiönchen mit dem Ziel die USA zu  bashen.



Ja klar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Yuan: IWF nimmt chinesischen Renminbi in Wahrungskorb auf - WELT
> 
> Der Renmimbi stieg schon 2015 zur Weltleitwährung auf und ist jetzt gerade auf dem besten Weg den Dollar unter Druck zu setzen.
> Deshalb will die USA sich von Chinesischen Exporten abschotten und belegt China trotz dem Nachgeben in der Nordkorea Frage mit neuen Sanktionen ohne wie in Wirtschaftskriegen üblich über die UN zu gehen.



Schlicht Unsinn.
Der IWF hat den Renminbi neben dem Dollar, dem Euro, des britischen Pfundes und des Yen zu den 5 globalen Handeslwährungen aufgenommen.
Da setzt niemanden den anderen unter Druck. 
Steht ja auch so im Artikel. Du solltest lieber mal deine Artikel vorher durchlesen, bevor du irgendeinen Unsinn behauptest. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich würde man das dadurch erreichen. Ein teilweiser Zusammenbruch der chinesischen Wirtschaft würde ausgelöst werden, das würde die chinesische Währung deutlich schwächen und den Anteil am Kuchen verringern.
> Flüchtlingskrise aus Nordkorea wäre für die USA auch schmackhaft.
> China will sein Engagement neuerdings auch im nahen Osten Ausbauen.



Die USA sind der größte Konsument der Welt. Gleichzeitig kaufen die Chinesen massig US Staatsanleihen, eben damit die USA konsumieren können.
Keiner hätte ein Interesse daran, dass der andere wegbricht. 
Du musst endlich mal in globalen Maßstäben denken und deine Nationalbrille abnehmen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Einstellen der Militärübungen beinhaltet nicht einen Abzug der US Truppen aus Südkorea.
> Die USA liefern unterdessen Waffen an Taiwan, ich meine das ist direkt neben China.
> Ich sehe keinen Sinn in einer Aufrüstungsspirale, weder von Nordkorea noch von Südkorea.
> Die USA brauchen nur einen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen und die verbalen Entgleisungen die der Bush Regierung die zu dem Abbruch der Gespräche geführt haben endlich mal scharf zurückzuweisen.



Warum sollten die USA einen Friedensvertrag machen, wenn Kim weiterhin Raketen baut und testet?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, der False Flag von Sandy Hook beispielsweise ist schon lange aufgeklärt.
> Die Opfer waren inszeniert und es war eine groß angelegte Übung mit Crisis Actors und Kindern die dafür benutzt wurden.
> Hier sieht man Robbie Parker der Vater eines verstorbenen Kindes, Stunden nach dem Tod seiner Tochter wie er sich auf seinen Charakter vorbereitet.
> Und fragt ob man denn nun starten könne.



Also, das ist echt ein starkes Stück, was du hier bringst.
Natürlich wurden keine Bilder von erschossenen Kindern gezeigt. Ich will jedenfalls keine sehen.
Und nach deiner Theorie müssten ja sämtliche Polizisten, Feuerwehrleute und Krankenhauspersonal unter einer Decke stecken. 
Echt lächerlich und das zeigt auch, dass man dich schlicht nicht erst nehmen kann. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Taliban wurden damals gegen die Sowjetunion von den USA aufgerüstet, die USA gründete den IS und Al-Kaida.



Auch wieder so ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, der False Flag von Sandy Hook beispielsweise ist schon lange aufgeklärt.
> Die Opfer waren inszeniert und es war eine groß angelegte Übung mit Crisis Actors und Kindern die dafür benutzt wurden.
> Hier sieht man Robbie Parker der Vater eines verstorbenen Kindes, Stunden nach dem Tod seiner Tochter wie er sich auf seinen Charakter vorbereitet.
> Und fragt ob man denn nun starten könne.



Sag mal tickst du noch ganz richtig? So eine Rotze kannst du doch unmöglich ernst meinen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal tickst du noch ganz richtig? So eine Rotze kannst du doch unmöglich ernst meinen?



Selbstverständlich ist das ernst gemeint und schon seit mindestens 4 Jahren völlig eindeutig belegt. Das Internet ist voll mit Belegen und Beweisen hierzu.
Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema, das Thema hier ist der Aggressive Imperialismus der USA, der auch in diesem Forum weitgehendst hofiert wird.
Erreicht wird das durch mediale Desinformationskampagnen. Oder meinst du Nordkorea hat ohne Friedensvertrag auch nach Lybien, Aghanistan und dem Irak nur einen Hauch des Glaubens an die Friedfertigkeit der USA?
Die sind dort drüben ja nicht völlig bescheuert.

Die Bush Regierung hatts mit ihrer Agressivität vergeigt und Obama mit seiner Transe Michelle hat das Thema kaum angefasst.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

Aha, "das Internet" ist voll von Belegen? Wie wäre es denn zur Abwechslung mal mit ein paar vernünftigen wissenschaftlich belegten Quellen, anstatt irgendwelcher vollkommen hanebüchener Youtube Videos 
Sollte ja kein Problem für dich sein sowas aufzutreiben, ist ja "alles voll mit Belegen"


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deine Ignoranz - alle Themen betreffend - ist echt ungeschlagen.



Immnoch salty weil ich Dir deinen Link im 9/11 Thread um die Ohren gehauen habe? 
Damit kann ich leben, denn mein Ego ist weitaus größer als meine Ignoranz!




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Yuan: IWF nimmt chinesischen Renminbi in Wahrungskorb auf - WELT
> 
> Der Renmimbi stieg schon 2015 zur Weltleitwährung auf und ist jetzt gerade auf dem besten Weg den Dollar unter Druck zu setzen.
> Deshalb will die USA sich von Chinesischen Exporten abschotten und belegt China trotz dem Nachgeben in der Nordkorea Frage mit neuen Sanktionen ohne wie in Wirtschaftskriegen üblich über die UN zu gehen.
> ...



Die USA erreichen Ihre Ziele aber nicht durch einen Krieg mit einem Halbverbündeten Chinas.

Bleibt der Konflikt konventionell dürfte das Chinas Wirtschaft wenig ausmachen. Aus Nordkorea kommt nichts wirklich spannendes. Der Schaden für die USA & ihre Verbündeten dürfte hier durch direkte Betroffenheit höher liegen
Eskaliert der Konflikt nuklear gibts keine Gewinner. China wird die USA vor einem Kernwaffeneinsatz gegen NK abschrecken, ggf. wird Russland dies ebenfalls tun. Das ist nichtmal im Ansatz eine Lösung für die Probleme der USA.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Einstellen der Militärübungen beinhaltet nicht einen Abzug der US Truppen aus Südkorea.
> Die USA liefern unterdessen Waffen an Taiwan, ich meine das ist direkt neben China.
> Ich sehe keinen Sinn in einer Aufrüstungsspirale, weder von Nordkorea noch von Südkorea.
> Die USA brauchen nur einen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen und die verbalen Entgleisungen die der Bush Regierung die zu dem Abbruch der Gespräche geführt haben endlich mal scharf zurückzuweisen.



Es gibt auch keinen Sinn in einer Aufrüstungsspirale.
Dennoch bleibt, warum sollten die USA & Ihre Verbündeten aufhören zu üben? Kann NK doch ebenfalls tun. Es geht darum die nukleare Komponente aus dem Konflikt zu streichen.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, der False Flag von Sandy Hook beispielsweise ist schon lange aufgeklärt.
> Die Opfer waren inszeniert und es war eine groß angelegte Übung mit Crisis Actors und Kindern die dafür benutzt wurden.
> Hier sieht man Robbie Parker der Vater eines verstorbenen Kindes, Stunden nach dem Tod seiner Tochter wie er sich auf seinen Charakter vorbereitet.
> Und fragt ob man denn nun starten könne.



Das ist alles was du dazu hast?
Wie immer, man findet dazu nichts ausserhalb von VT Websiten. Warum wohl.
Ich hab mal auf den ersten Link geklickt der Sandy Hook anzweifelt, ich nehm mir mal einfach eine ihrer "Argumente " raus:



> Adam war sowieso vom Körperbau viel zu schwach um überhaupt die Anzahl  Waffen und hunderte Schuss Munition zu tragen, was man ihm aber  zuschreibt. Er soll mit einem Bushmaster AR-15 automatischen Sturmgewehr  geschossen haben, eine Glock und eine Sig-Sauer 9 mm getragen haben mit  der er sich am Schluss erschossen hat. Dann hatte er drei volle  Magazine mit je 30 Schuss Munition dabei und noch Magazine für die  beiden Pistolen. Insgesamt sollen 150 Schuss abgegeben worden sein. Als  man ihn fand soll er eine Schutzveste und Kampfmontur wie ein Soldat an  gehabt haben. Dieses ganze Gewicht trug dieses schmächtige Bürschchen?



Es ist kein Wunder dass niemand eure Thesen glaubt wenn so argumentiert wird. Kennen die denjenigen überhaupt? Haben die diesen Menschen irgendwann vormehr mal gesehen?
Wie kommt man auf sowas? Aber, Internet knows best, deswegen schauen die sich ein Foto an und entscheiden, körperlich garnicht geeignet. Merkste wo das Problem ist? Selbst wenn andere Argumente plausibler klingen, dieser Mist zieht die Gesamte Betrachtung immer in den Dreck. Immer.





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aussenpolitik, Geopolitik ist nichts was man hier in dem Forum wirklich diskutieren kann, weil alles was außerhalb des Mainstreams liegt (also was die Medien berichten) als VT deklariert wird.
> Ich empfehle als Lektüre die Joint Vision 2020 Militärdoktrin der USA mal zu lesen und die Aussagen der Imperialisten sich anzuschauen die gerade dabei sind die Macht im weißen Haus wieder zu übernehmen.
> Bannon wurde ja schon entsorgt, der letzte der eine militärische Lösung gegen Nordkorea komplett ausschloss, aber  der ist ja der böse rechte Spinner.



Mit mir kann man darüber trefflich diskutieren, ist mein Studienschwerpunkt gewesen, sowohl in DEU als auch in den USA, sowie eine meiner beruflichen Aufgaben in den letzten 13+ Jahren.
Nur diskutiere ich gerne auf Basis halbwegs seriöser Quellen und nicht auf irgendwelchen Artikeln die von Religionstheologen geschrieben wurden.
Hab mir die Joint Visions 2020 mal durchgesehen, ich kann dich beruhigen. Solchen klickibunti Blödsinn produzieren wir auch immer mal wieder. Da zuck ich mit den Schultern und gähn einmal leise, das sind Konzepte für die Integration der Führung (ganz großes Hypethema), oder Ausbau von C2 und EW.
Ist am Ende nur die Antwort auf die Frage: Wie transformieren wir die Streitkräfte um auf zukünftige Bedrohungen vorbereitet zu sein. Kennt man irgendwoher? Ja, da gibts bei uns auch Einen der ständig davon redet, bzw. mittlerweile ja, Eine.





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Taliban wurden damals gegen die Sowjetunion von den USA aufgerüstet.



Really. Wie sie das gemacht haben, wo sie doch erst nach Abzug der Russen aus Afghanistan erstmals in Erscheinung getreten sind. 
Gibt ne Legende zur Entstehung der Taliban, datiert 1994. Die mag stimmen, oder auch nicht. Aber: Warum tauchen die Taliban als solche zu keiner Zeit im Kriegsverlauf gegen die Russen auf?
Warum gibts es Schriften über Dostum, Hekmatyar, Ahmed Shah Massoud und die anderen Kommandeure, aber der Begriff Taliban & deren Ziele beginnen erst deutlich später?

Dafür hast du doch sicher eine Erklärung oder?
Das Buch Taliban von Ahmed Rashid aus dem Jahr 2000 greift die Entstehung der Taliban ebenfalls auf und datiert diese weit nach Abzug der Russen aus Afghanistan.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Bush Regierung hatts mit ihrer Agressivität  vergeigt und Obama mit seiner Transe Michelle hat das Thema kaum  angefasst.


Weißt du, mit solchen Aussagen stärkst du irgendwie schon das Vorurteil das VTler mindestens latente Rassisten & Homophobe Hinterwäldler sind...



blautemple schrieb:


> Aha, "das Internet" ist voll von Belegen? Wie  wäre es denn zur Abwechslung mal mit ein paar vernünftigen  wissenschaftlich belegten Quellen, anstatt irgendwelcher vollkommen  hanebüchener Youtube Videos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Außerdem, von einem Studentenwohnheim sollte es nicht allzuweit bis zu einer vernünftigen Bibliothek sein!


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. August 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aha, "das Internet" ist voll von Belegen?



Du musst dir doch nur einmal anschauen in welchen Medien diese Diskussion um Nordkorea wirklich mal konkret aufgedröselt wird.
Was sind die Forderungen von Nordkorea, was sind die Forderungen der USA und was sind die geopolitischen Interessen der USA auf dem grand chessboard.
Sowas wird nur im Bezug auf Russland recherchiert über die USA wird da nicht weiter nachgedacht. Das ist einfach so. Je eher man es akzeptiert, desto eher wird die Welt ein Stückchen besser.



> Wie wäre es denn zur Abwechslung mal mit ein paar vernünftigen wissenschaftlich belegten Quellen, anstatt irgendwelcher vollkommen hanebüchener Youtube Videos



Stimmt, es gab für False Flags, Nato Geheimarmeen, Übungen etc.. auch damals quasi immer jede Menge an wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen die das aufdeckten. Not.
Mit solchen Forderungen machst du dich lächerlich und das konterkarriert dramatisch deine Argumentationsstrategie die auf Ohrenzuhalten und rehtorischen Finten basiert.
Zeige doch eine wissenschaftliche Untersuchung, am besten noch aus der Hand der Regierung selbst oder?

Traurig dass die User hier so wenig gebildet sind, was das Vorgehen der USA anbetrifft dass man sich hier herabwürdigen muss und das regime aus Nordorea verteidigen muss.

Off Topic


> Sollte ja kein Problem für dich sein sowas aufzutreiben, ist ja "alles voll mit Belegen"



Ist auch kein Problem. Das Problem liegt nur in der Deutungshoheit.
Und zuweilen bei kognitiver Dissonanz.
Sandy Hook ist ein Fall für sich und nur ein weiter Beleg dafür dass unangenehme Dinge im Mainstream nicht diskutiert werden.
Dafür müssen dann die VTler herhalten die nicht oft wohlbegründete Theorien aufstellen, sondern zuweilen völligen Blödsinn schwadronieren.
So machen sie sich leicht angreifbar.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Really.



Ja stimmt war Al Kaida. Taliban ist wieder was anderes gewesen. Aber trotzdem gab es da Zusammenarbeit.
Aktuell behauptet Washington dass Russland die Taliban mit Waffen unterstützt. Hab ich verwechselt.



> Immnoch salty weil ich Dir deinen Link im 9/11 Thread um die Ohren gehauen habe?



Ich hatte bisher noch keine Zeit für eine Antwort, die kommt schon noch.



> Die USA erreichen Ihre Ziele aber nicht durch einen Krieg mit einem Halbverbündeten Chinas.



Die USA erreichen ihre Ziele fast immer mit einem verheerenden Krieg, vor allem im Nahen Osten.



> Bleibt der Konflikt konventionell dürfte das Chinas Wirtschaft wenig ausmachen.



Viel mehr als der Wirtschaft in den USA.



> Dennoch bleibt, warum sollten die USA & Ihre Verbündeten aufhören zu  üben? Kann NK doch ebenfalls tun. Es geht darum die nukleare Komponente  aus dem Konflikt zu streichen.



Und die wird nicht gestrichen werden solange die USA keine Zugeständnisse machen.



> Wie immer, man findet dazu nichts ausserhalb von VT Websiten. Warum wohl.



Für Theorien abseits der offiziellen gibt es zumeist nur VT Seiten.
Die Kinder und auch die Eltern sind alle Fake, genauso wie das komplette Sandy Hook Event.
Dort ist niemand gestorben, muss man nur recherchieren, aber vielen ist das zu aufwendig.

Da wird ml kurz irgendein Schwachsinn zitiert und dann wird wieder mit dem üblichem Unsinn weitergemacht.
Wenn du dich damit beschäftigst dann wird dir schnell klar dass die Familien alle Fake sind und die Eltern crisis actors.



> Es ist kein Wunder dass niemand eure Thesen glaubt wenn so argumentiert wird.



Ich habe so sicherlich nicht argumentiert.



> Ich hab mal auf den ersten Link geklickt der Sandy Hook anzweifelt, ich nehm mir mal einfach eine ihrer "Argumente " raus:



Ein kurzer Blick, ja, das ist alles zu was manche User bereit sind die pauschal jede alternative Theorie als Unsinn abtun.
Die toten Kinder von Sandy Hook hat man fast alle auf der Trauerfeier beim Superbowl identifiziert.



> Nur diskutiere ich gerne auf Basis halbwegs seriöser Quellen und nicht  auf irgendwelchen Artikeln die von Religionstheologen geschrieben  wurden.



Gibt doch haufenweise Artikel zu 9/11 die von Spezialisten ihres Fachs geschrieben wurden, ich weiß gar nicht was du willst.
Außerdem ist das Thema des anderen Threads.



> Weißt du, mit solchen Aussagen stärkst du irgendwie schon das Vorurteil  das VTler mindestens latente Rassisten & Homophobe Hinterwäldler  sind...



Also da irrst du dich VT´ler sind ein buntes Gemisch aus allen politischen Richtungen, da gibt es keine pauschale Zuordnung.
Und ich hab kein Problem mit Transvestiten, nur finde ich es schon auf gewisse weise empörend wenn ein Präsident mit einem Transvestiten zusammen ist und das nicht öffentlich macht.
Ich hätte damit überhaupt kein Problem, im Gegensatz zur amerikanischen Bevölkerung die weit konservativer ist.
Und ich dachte wirkllich das wäre quasi schon lange klar dass Michelle Obama keine Frau ist, jedenfalls in Zeiten des Internet.



> Hab mir die Joint Visions 2020 mal durchgesehen, ich kann dich  beruhigen. Solchen klickibunti Blödsinn produzieren wir auch immer mal  wieder. Da zuck ich mit den Schultern und gähn einmal leise, das sind  Konzepte für die Integration der Führung (ganz großes Hypethema), oder  Ausbau von C2 und EW.
> Ist am Ende nur die Antwort auf die Frage: Wie transformieren wir die  Streitkräfte um auf zukünftige Bedrohungen vorbereitet zu sein. Kennt  man irgendwoher? Ja, da gibts bei uns auch Einen der ständig davon  redet, bzw. mittlerweile ja, Eine.



Nein, Joint Vision 2020 ist eine ganz klare Marschrichtung.
Analytisch mag 2020 sicherlich unscharf bleiben, aber die Richtung geht ganz klar zur Eskalation und die Bedrohungswahrnehmung der USA geht ganz klar in Richtung Paranoidität.

Pentagon veroffentlicht Joint Vision 2020 | heise onlineNational Security Strategy vom September 2002 – Wikipedia
Es ist eine Anlehnung an die  usprüngliche Security Strategy von Sepetmber 2002 die ganz klar auf eine imperalistische Strategie ausgelegt.
Aktuell wird versucht die Wolfowitz Doktrin wieder aufleben zu lassen, alle Maßnahmen und geopolitische Strategien lassen genau diesen Schluss zu.
Was man ohehin schon aus joint vision 2020 entnehmen kann.
Du hast von dem Thema einfach keinen Schimmer, wenn du sagst klickubunti Blödsinn dann disqualifizierst du dich für ne weitere Debatte darüber.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Really. Wie sie das gemacht haben, wo sie doch erst nach Abzug der Russen aus Afghanistan erstmals in Erscheinung getreten sind.


Die CIA hat damals die Taliban ausgebildet und sie mit Stinger-Raketen versorgt, um gegen die Hubschrauber der Russen vorzugehen.
Keine VT, sondern mitlerweile von Historikern anerkannter Fakt: Operation Cyclone – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sandy Hook ist ein Fall für sich und nur ein weiter Beleg dafür dass unangenehme Dinge im Mainstream nicht diskutiert werden.
> Dafür müssen dann die VTler herhalten die nicht oft wohlbegründete Theorien aufstellen, sondern zuweilen völligen Blödsinn schwadronieren.
> So machen sie sich leicht angreifbar.



Das ganze erinnert an das Flugzeug, das ins Pentagon geflogen ist, von dem die Verschwörer meinen, dass es das gar nicht gegeben hat.
Sind also die Passagiere des Flugzeugs auch alle ausgedacht? Hat man Identitäten, Familien, Wohnungen, usw extra erschaffen, damit es glaubwürdig wird?
Oder meinst du nicht auch -- was ich natürlich nicht glaube -- dass sich irgendwelche Pfosten den Kram ausgedacht haben, damit sie davon reich werden?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die CIA hat damals die Taliban ausgebildet und sie mit Stinger-Raketen versorgt, um gegen die Hubschrauber der Russen vorzugehen.
> Keine VT, sondern mitlerweile von Historikern anerkannter Fakt: Operation Cyclone – Wikipedia



Aber sie hießen damals nicht Taliban.
Die haben sich erst später gebildet aus dem, was übrig war und was die gleiche Ideologie hatte.


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die CIA hat damals die Taliban ausgebildet und sie mit Stinger-Raketen versorgt, um gegen die Hubschrauber der Russen vorzugehen.
> Keine VT, sondern mitlerweile von Historikern anerkannter Fakt: Operation Cyclone – Wikipedia



Da ist das Kernproblem. Keine Ahnung vom Konflikt. Sorry wenn das hart klingt, aber das muss so.

1.) Der Begriff Taliban kommt in dem von Dir geposteten Link EINMAL vor. Und zwar in:


> Die Unterstützung der Mudschaheddin führte zu einer Stärkung des Islamismus in Afghanistan, was den Taliban den Weg ebnete.


 Dieser Satz wird mit Fußnote 7 angegeben. Der Link in der Fußnote greift den Begriff Taliban überhaupt nicht auf.

2.) Es fehlt, wie immer, die Unterscheidung zwischen den Warlords, den verschiedenen Gruppierungen (verschiedener Ethnien) die gemeinhin als Mudschaheddin zusammengefasst werden. Ja, DIESE wurden von den USA ausgerüstet.
Nach Abzug der Russen 1989 haben sich diese Warlords untereinander im anschließenden Afghanischen Bürgerkrieg gegenseitig mit wechselhaften Allianzen bekriegt. Während dieses Bürgerkrieges sind die Taliban als Bewegung entstanden um die Herrschaft der Warlords zu brechen.

3.) Bedeutet was? Man sollte sehr vorsichtig mit Begrifflichkeiten sein, denn klar definierte Begriffe betreffen eben nur den in der Definition benannten Gegenstand.
Was du postest ist schlicht falsch und selbst deine Quelle eignet sich absolut nicht um deine Aussage zu bekräftigen.

4.) Wenn du Wiki als Quelle  möchtest solltest du den Link Taliban auch mal anklicken.


> Die Taliban traten erstmals im Jahre 1994 in der südlichen Stadt Kandahar in Erscheinung.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Ohne die Unterstützung der USA, wären die Taliban später nie so mächtig geworden. 
Die Kernaussage unterstreicht das sehr gut.


----------



## hoffgang (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne die Unterstützung der USA, wären die Taliban später nie so mächtig geworden.
> Die Kernaussage unterstreicht das sehr gut.



Welche Unterstützung der USA?
Die Taliban wurden hauptsächlich von Pakistan & Saudi Arabien unterstützt. Zum einen weil Pakistan ein deutliches Interesse an Afghanistan hat, zum anderen weil Saudi Arabien einen immer stärkeren Einfluss des Iran in Afghanistan befürchtet hat.
Den USA war Afghanistan in dieser Periode vollkommen egal.

Man muss 2 Dinge trennen.
Die Unterstützung der USA für Kämpfer in Afghanistan gegen die Russische Besatzung.
Das Entstehen der Taliban als Bewegung nach der Russischen Besatzung.

Viele denken jetzt, Moment, Pakistan, Saudi Arabien? Sind das nicht genau die Kanäle durch die Waffen und Geld aus den USA nach Afghanistan geflossen sind. Ja, genau.
Bedeutet aber nicht dass diese Kanäle benutzt wurden um von Seiten der USA die Taliban zu unterstützen. Klingt verlockend, stimmt aber nicht.
Wie gesagt, gibt ziemlich gute Literatur dazu, Ahmed Rashid Taliban und Decent into Chaos sind 2 die ich hier unbedingt empfehle wenn man das Thema erfassen möchte.


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2017)

Die USA hatten damals Milliarden zur Unterstützung islamistischer Gruppierungen ausgegeben. Sie haben die Propaganda vom Heiligen Krieg sogar noch direkt unterstützt, was später auch die Taliban aufgegriffen haben. Ich sehe da ehrlichgesagt keinen Unterschied, die Waffen, die militärische Ausbildung, all das hatten sich einige der islamistischen Kräfte damals später zu Nutze gemacht.

Für mich ist das ein Paradebeispiel für den Unsinn, den die USA da unten angerichtet haben.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Für mich ist das ein Paradebeispiel für den Unsinn, den die USA da unten angerichtet haben.



Ist aber immer so. Die Sowjets sind der Feind und man macht alles, um den Feind irgendwie zu schaden.
Und man kümmert sich ja nie um das, was später dann passiert.
Genauso wenig, wie man sich in Deutschland darum schert, wer am Ende die Waffen bekommt, die man so in friedliche Gebiete schickt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

Andrej schrieb:


> Guam ist dann doch etwas zu weit entfernt um rechtzeitig Reagieren zu können oder China in schach zu halten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch ohne die Anwesenheit der USA es dort friedich zugehen würde. Denn China ist auch nicht an einem Krieg in der Region interessiert, aber an der Ausweitung ihres Einflusses im Pazifik.
> Zudem Glaube ich nicht, dass der Süden wirklich unterlegen ist. Der Norden hat zwar mehr Soldaten, diese sind aber schlechter ausgerüstet. Das einzige Problem des Südens ist die Hauptstad die sehr nach an der Grenze liegt und einem massiven Angriff aus dem Norden nicht standhalten wird, auch wenn die USA da sind. Im offenem Gelände wird der Süden aber überlegen sein mit seinen modernen Waffen. Man sollte diesen Konflikt nicht aus der Perspektive der 50er Jahre sehen, wo der Süden eine unterentwickelte Region war und der Norden das Industriezentrum des Landes. Die Situation hat sich geändert.



Sorry, da war ein Fehler im Text: Ich meinte natürlich dass der Krieg eingefroren ist, solange der Norden deutlich unterlegen ist. Das ist er in Sachen Offensivpotential deutlich, denn Massen schlecht ausgerüsteter Soldaten sind nur im Guerillakampf, also in der Defensive, ein gewichtiger Faktor. Die südkoreanischen Streitkräfte selbst, ohne Unterstützung der USA, sind aber wiederum so klein, dass Nordkorea sich Hoffnungen auf einen Sieg machen könnte. Ich sage bewusst nicht, dass diese berechtigt sind - aber für Stabilität müssen eben Verhältnisse herrschen, bei denen selbst ein Kim die Füße still hällt. (Zumal der Norden in einem rein nationalen Krieg schlichtweg kaum etwas zu verlieren hätte. Selbst eine Zerstörung der kompletten nordkoreanischen Infrastruktur wäre ein kleinerer Schaden, als allein die Börsenkursverluste südkoreanischer Unternehmen in den ersten fünf Minuten. Und Südkorea hat viel zu wenig Soldaten, um nenneswerte Teile des Nordens zu besetzen. Ein militärisch verlorener Krieg würde für den Norden also vor allem eine Angleichung der Verhältniss und damit de facto einen Vorteil bedeuten, ein gewonnner Krieg erst recht. Nur ein Krieg mit einem US-Verbündeten wäre ein Katastrophe - und das stabilisiert die Lage)
China wiederum könnte die Sicherheit auch garantieren, zeigt bislang aber wenig Interesse an einer derartigen Rolle. Und im Worst Case (aus US-Sicht) kann man sich bei China auch nicht sicher sein, dass sie den Spieß nicht umdrehen.



> Natürlich stört es die USA, dass der Iran und Nordkorea an Atomwaffen bastelln. Denn jetzt können die USA sie nicht so einfach "demokratisieren". Wieso es für die Europäuer ein Problem ist verstehe ich nicht.



Man stelle sich mal vor, der französischen oder britischen Bevölkerung würde plötzlich auffallen, dass man das Risiko der Verbreitung von Atomwaffen deutlich reduzieren könnte, wenn man global einschließlich der Heimat alles daran setzen würde, Atomenergie abzuschaffen. Dieses Risiko können europäische Regierungen nicht eingehen, deswegen müssen sie so tun, als könnten sie Proliferation auf anderem Wege bekämpfen 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen korrekt & deckt sich mit meiner Auffassung.
> Nur leg ich eben Wert darauf dass die Entstehung der Taliban im klaren Kontext gesehen wird und nicht einfach alles in einen Topf geschmissen wird. Dann kommt am Ende nämlich leider die vielgesagte aber falsche Behauptung auf, die USA hätten die Taliban gegründet oder ähnlicher Blödsinn.
> Man hat sich mit ihnen arrangiert nachdem Sie an der Macht waren, das definitiv.



Keine Sorge, das wollte ich nicht aussagen. In einem Thread zu Nordkorea (!) erlaube ich mir aber eine etwas verkürzte Darstellung und Fakt ist: Die CIA hat systematisch Interessensgruppen, darunter explizit und insbesondere auch islamistische ausgebildet, ausgerüstet und sogar ideologisch unterstützt. "Gründen" würde ich nicht sagen, aber sie haben militante islamistische Milizen herangezogen. Das sich erst später ein Teil davon zur Taliban zusammengeschlossen haben ändert nichts daran, dass sie ohne US-Unterstützung ein Haufen meckernder Zivilisten wären, während sie dank der CIA heute eine bedeutende lokale Macht darstellen. Und das war auch explizit das Ziel der US-Einmischung, kein Unfall den niemand hätte vorhersehen können. Es galt - und gilt, es gab keine Distanzierung, Entschuldigung oder gar Wiedergutmachung - explizit "lieber fundamentalistischen Islam als modernen Kommunismus". Und genau das haben sie bekommen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist genauso wie der Konflikt in Vietnam. Den gab es ja nicht erst seit die Amerikaner mitgemischt haben. Da waren die Franzosen schon schwer am Intervenieren.



"Intervenieren" würde ich es nicht nennen, wenn einem die eigene Kolonie unterm Arsch in Flammen aufgeht...


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Miniaturisierung ist im Gegenteil ein verdammt großes Problem. USA und Sowjetunion haben da enorm viel Forschung (und Tests!) investiert. Solange man nicht den Schritt zur H-Bombe macht (und dafür gibt es keine Anzeichen) ist umgekehrt für Nordkorea auch die Skalierung nach oben extrem aufwendig, da eben mit Urananreicherung oder gar Brutreaktoren verbunden. Rein militärisch wäre somit auch die Treffergenauigkeit sehr wichtig, denn mit den bisherigen kleinen Bomben und dem sehr mutmatlich sehr begrenzten Vorrat an waffenfähigem Material könnte Nordkorea nicht einmal eine Kleinstadt vernichten, geschweige denn mit einer Treffergenauigkeit von ±20 km ein strategisches Ziel ausschalten. In ihrem jetzigen Zustand sind die nordkoreanischen Atomwaffen nur ein Faustpfand: Man hat die Möglichkeit, ein paar hundertausend Südkoreaner zu töten. Das ist strategisch nichts, aber politisch und moralisch so schwerwiegend, dass sich ein Krieg für niemanden lohnt. Umgekehrt ist es aber auch nichts, womit man Druck ausüben könnte. Und Nordkorea möchte Druck ausüben können.



Nö, mehrere Atombomben haben die Nordkoreaner doch schon getestet, also ist eine funktionierende Struktur für die Urananreicherung vorhanden,
außerdem liefert der in Nyongbyon befindliche Brutreaktor doch jetzt schon genug Plutonium,
um die H-Bombe zu ermöglichen

Mit solchen Sprengsätzen werden aber auch nur taktische Ziele bekämpft, 
da spielt die Treffergenauigkeit eine geringere Rolle, bei einer derartigen Vernichtungskraft von mehreren MT

Dagegen ist die Hiroshima-Bombe, man möge mir den Vergleich angesichts der Opfer verzeihen, ein Lacher gewesen


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2017)

Das vorranginge Ziel Nordkoreas ist es wohl, eine Rakete über die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. "Fällt" so eine Rakte dann wieder runter, wird sie so schnell, da kann sie von keinem Abwehrsystem mehr erfasst werden. Gegen so Ziele wie Südkorea also sehr verlockend...


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das vorranginge Ziel Nordkoreas ist es wohl, eine Rakete über die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. "Fällt" so eine Rakte dann wieder runter, wird sie so schnell, da kann sie von keinem Abwehrsystem mehr erfasst werden. Gegen so Ziele wie Südkorea also sehr verlockend...



Von der koreanischen Grenze bis Seoul sind es weniger als 100 km,

dafür braucht man keine Raketen, da reicht schon ein mittelgroßer flugfähiger Bomber,

um solch ein Ei auszuklinken


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Von der koreanischen Grenze bis Seoul sind es weniger als 100 km,
> 
> dafür braucht man keine Raketen, da reicht schon ein mittelgroßer flugfähiger Bomber,



Hm, würde man den Bomber nicht einfach abschießen?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Da ist das Kernproblem. Keine Ahnung vom Konflikt. Sorry wenn das hart klingt, aber das muss so.



Ja  schon klar, das einzige was die USA vermeiden wollten war sowjetischer  Einfluss und aktuell scheißen die USA auf ein Gleichgewicht, sondern  bauen sukzessive ihren Einfluss aus.
Ukraine, Syrien, Aghanistan, Irak, Lybien, Philippinen, überall dort wo der IS oder irgendwelche radikalen Spinner sind  ist auch die USA nicht weit.
Der  IS ist wie Al Quaida ein Produkt der US Geheimdienste.Wenn man es braucht wird er  supported und wenn nicht wird er mal wieder bisschen bekämpft.
Die  USA haben halb Syrien annektiert, aber von Annektion wird da nirgends  gesprochen, sondern nur von einer Allianz gegen des IS, weil man nicht  wollte dass Assad mit Russland und den Iranischen Kämpfern wieder die  Kontrolle über Syrien zurückerlang so wie es eben früher dort gewesen  war.

Ganz ehrlich ich bezweifel schwer dass deine Arbeit etwa damit zu tun hat, ansonsten würdest du die Aktivitäten der USA weit kritischer sehen.
Ich kann mir sowas nur mit dem Einfluss von Netzwerken erklären, die dann pseudo wissenschaftlich einen großen Pool an Informationen weglassen.

Und da kommen wir zu Nordkorea zurück. Die USA verfolgen  ganz klar eine imperialistische Politik und der tiefe Staat ist extrem  stark und drängt die US Regierung zum Krieg gegen Nordkorea und China.
Und  drängt vor allem zur Ausdehnung der Macht, das zeigen auch die  unglaublichen Militärinvestitionen. Man ist wieder soweit wie in den  80er Jahren, man versucht China und Russland auszuschalten.

Und zu der Unterstützung der Taliban, Al Kaida.. etc. das ist wie immer nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.
Kalter Krieg: Akten belegen westliche Hilfe fur Islamisten in Afghanistan | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Von der koreanischen Grenze bis Seoul sind es weniger als 100 km,
> 
> dafür braucht man keine Raketen, da reicht schon ein mittelgroßer flugfähiger Bomber,
> 
> um solch ein Ei auszuklinken


Darum geht es ja, einen Bomber kannst du runterholen, eine Rakete, die so schnell vom Himmel fällt, die kein Zielsystem mehr auf's Korn nehmen kann, eben so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2017)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja, einen Bomber kannst du runterholen, eine Rakete, die so schnell vom Himmel fällt, die kein Zielsystem mehr auf's Korn nehmen kann, eben so gut wie gar nicht mehr.



Nö, so schnell ist nicht einmal das amerikanischen Patriot-Raketenabwehrsystem,

mit welchem man auch Flugzeuge bekämpfen kann


----------



## Two-Face (26. August 2017)

Sag' ich doch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, mehrere Atombomben haben die Nordkoreaner doch schon getestet, also ist eine funktionierende Struktur für die Urananreicherung vorhanden,
> außerdem liefert der in Nyongbyon befindliche Brutreaktor doch jetzt schon genug Plutonium,
> um die H-Bombe zu ermöglichen
> 
> ...



Der bislang stärkste nordkoreanische Test wird auf 30 kt geschätzt, das sind gerade einmal 30% mehr als Nagasaki und viel zu wenig für eine Fusionswaffe. Deren Entwicklung erfordert auch mehr als nur Zugriff auf Plutonium, dass Nordkorea soweit bekannt ist eben nicht in "genug", sondern in "verdammt kleinen" Mengen hat, weswegen bis heute nur rund der Hälfte der Kernwaffen besitzenden Staaten derartige Waffen zugesprochen werden - und diese haben allesamt eine Reihe von Tests gebraucht, bis es wie gewünscht funktionierte.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das vorranginge Ziel Nordkoreas ist es wohl, eine Rakete über die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen. "Fällt" so eine Rakte dann wieder runter, wird sie so schnell, da kann sie von keinem Abwehrsystem mehr erfasst werden. Gegen so Ziele wie Südkorea also sehr verlockend...



Was die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit erreicht fällt nie wieder runter, deswegen heißt die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit 
Und allgemein gelten besonders hohe Geschwindigkeit selbst bei Langstreckenraketen nicht als erfolgsversprechende Maßnahme. In der Raumfahrt ist die Erfassung extrem schneller Objekte Alltag und keines der Abwehrsysteme gegen Großraketen nutzt ein Verfolgerprinzip. Der Abwehrkörper wird in den vorberechneten Kurs des Ziels bewegt und steht da entweder einfach im Weg oder explodiert. In beiden Fällen ist es egal, wie schnell das Objekt sich bewegt, das beeinflusst nur den vorrausberechneten Zielpunkt. Genaugenommen ist eine hohe Geschwindigkeit sogar von Vorteil, weil dann die Einschlagskraft von Objekten in der Flugbahn um so heftiger ist - umgekehrt kann eine Rakete, die einen riesigen Hitzeschild für Eintritte bei Mach 30+ mitschleppt, nur noch einen Bruchteil der ursprünglichen Waffenlast tragen.
Deswegen zielen eigentlich alle Entwicklungen selbst auf Langstrecken, aber insbesondere auf Kurzstrecken auf eine möglichst flache, möglichst kurze und möglichst schlecht zu ortende Flugbahn. Eine 5 Minuten im vorraus zu ortende ICBM ist leichter abzufangen, als ein moderner Marschflugkörper der plötzlich 100 m über der Grenze zwischen zwei Berggipfeln durchkommt. Nach Südkorea könnte man sogar gute Artillerie an Stelle von Raketen nutzen - aber eigentlich ist die Verseuchung Südkoreas gar nicht das Ziel. Die Atomwaffen richten sich gegen Japan und USA, dafür braucht man Reichweite. Südkorea will man erobern.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach Südkorea könnte man sogar gute Artillerie an Stelle von Raketen nutzen - aber eigentlich ist die Verseuchung Südkoreas gar nicht das Ziel. Die Atomwaffen richten sich gegen Japan und USA, dafür braucht man Reichweite. Südkorea will man erobern.



Denkbar wäre das man für den lokalen Einsatz taktische Nuklearwaffen mit begrenzter Sprengkraft benutzt. So eine von Artillerie abgeschossene Granate mit einem Nuklearsprenkopf der 1/4 bis die Hälfte der Wirkung von Hiroshima hat ist schon recht effektiv zum ausschalten gegnerischer Einheiten und die Verstrahlung der Lanschaft hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2017)

Ich glaube schon das NK es ernst meint, Heute haben sie einfach mal so eine Rakete über Japan geschossen! Zum Glück ist den Japanern nichts passiert aber der Kim hat eine Grenze überschritten und von fast überall hagelt es Kritik nur China sagt das man sich beruhigen soll! Der Kim wird irgendwann schon ernst machen und wenn man bedenkt wie egal ihm die anderen sind, dann erübrigt sich die Frage ob er es ernst meint.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon das NK es ernst meint, Heute haben sie einfach mal so eine Rakete über Japan geschossen! Zum Glück ist den Japanern nichts passiert aber der Kim hat eine Grenze überschritten und von fast überall hagelt es Kritik nur China sagt das man sich beruhigen soll! Der Kim wird irgendwann schon ernst machen und wenn man bedenkt wie egal ihm die anderen sind, dann erübrigt sich die Frage ob er es ernst meint.



Ehr macht der Irre in Washington ernst...


----------



## Gamer090 (29. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehr macht der Irre in Washington ernst...


Oder beide... hoffen wir mal das es weder noch ist! Habe es langsam satt nix anderes über NK zu lesen, der Kim könnte mit dem ganzen auch auffhören aber das wird er nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Oder beide... hoffen wir mal das es weder noch ist! Habe es langsam satt nix anderes über NK zu lesen, der Kim könnte mit dem ganzen auch auffhören aber das wird er nicht.



Genauso wenig wie Trump.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> [...Anti USA Verschwörungs BS ...]
> 
> Ganz ehrlich ich bezweifel schwer dass deine Arbeit etwa damit zu tun hat, ansonsten würdest du die Aktivitäten der USA weit kritischer sehen.
> Ich kann mir sowas nur mit dem Einfluss von Netzwerken erklären, die dann pseudo wissenschaftlich einen großen Pool an Informationen weglassen.[...]
> ...



Weißt du was das lustige ist:
Ich hab meine Diplomarbeit zum Thema: "Der Amerikanische Einfluss an der Peripherie Russlands" geschrieben unter der These dass die USA mit verstärkter Militärpräsenz rund um Russland dessen Streben zum Großmachtstatus eindämmen wollen.
Diese Arbeit von 2009 und wäre auf dem Höhepunkt der Krimkrise ohne Probleme als das Werk eines Putinverstehers durchgegangen. (Nato Osterweiterung, Raketenschild, Orange Revolution & Ihre Folgen, Bedeutung und Zukunft der Krim, Krieg in Georgien, alles drin...)

Nur bin ich darauf bedacht objektiv und nicht vorverurteilend an Dinge heranzugehen.
Anders als z.b. du erkenne ich dass der schwachsinnige Link den du zum Thema Afghanistan gepostet hast nichts, aber auch garnichts mit den Taliban zu tun hat.
Wenn du mal weiter vorblätterst, dieser Artikel ist im Wiki Artikel verlinkt den Two.Face bereits angebracht hat um diese Wirre These zu untermauern.

Aber wenn man der Meinung ist ein derart kurzer Artikel schafft es die Wirren um die Mudschaheddin, die Gründungf der  Taliban, die Gründung von Al Qaida, den Weg der Taliban an die Macht in Afghanistan, den Weg Al Qaidas aus Afghanistan über Afrika, zurück nach Afghanistan darzustellen dann ist Geschichte vllt nicht das richtige.
Da sind die Texte immer so furchtbar lang und komplex, möglicherweise weil sie auch komplexe Sachverhalte behandeln die eben nicht in 4 Absätzen klärbar sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Diese Arbeit von 2009 und wäre auf dem Höhepunkt der Krimkrise ohne Probleme als das Werk eines Putinverstehers durchgegangen. (Nato Osterweiterung, Raketenschild, Orange Revolution & Ihre Folgen, Bedeutung und Zukunft der Krim, Krieg in Georgien, alles drin...)



Du hast nicht zuvällig irgendwo eine hochgeladene Version davon, würde mich ja durchaus mal interessieren sie zu lesen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nur bin ich darauf bedacht objektiv und nicht vorverurteilend an Dinge heranzugehen.
> Anders als z.b. du erkenne ich dass der schwachsinnige Link den du zum Thema Afghanistan gepostet hast nichts, aber auch garnichts mit den Taliban zu tun hat.



Das sollte einfach nur zeigen, dass die USA überall dort wie sie Russland schaden können irgendwelche Halsabschneider unterstützen und diese Methode nur zu weiterem Krieg und Chaos führt.
Zudem weiß ich nicht wo Russland seinen Einfluss ausdehnt, eher schwindet er immer mehr und Russland muss aus einer Schwäche heraus Militärmanöver abhalten und eine Drohkulisse aufbauen, damit die US Imperialisten vor der russischen Grenze halt machen. Aus einer Schwäche heraus hat Russland das Krim Referendum angestoßen und aus der Unsicherheit betreffend was überhaupt innerhalb der Ukraine nach dem Putsch passieren wird.



> Wenn du mal weiter vorblätterst, dieser Artikel ist im Wiki Artikel verlinkt den Two.Face bereits angebracht hat um diese Wirre These zu untermauern.



Wirre These?  Ich dachte du bist ein Experte für US Außenpolitik? 
Du kennst die Aussagen von Brzezinski zu dem Thema?
Es ging darum mit der Unterstützung der Terroristen die Sowjetunion in einen Krieg hineinzuziehen und zu demoralisieren und innenpolitisch zu destabilisieren.
Ähnlich dessen was die USA mit Syrien versucht hatten. Sie versuchten die Verbindungen zwischen Syrien/Iran/Russland zu schwächen und Russland in einen Konflikt hineinzuziehen.
Aktuell wird versucht China in einen Konflikt mit Nordkorea hineinzuziehen, damit es wirtschaftlich abbaut, es geht nicht um das Atomprogramm von Nordkorea, das ist nur der Vorwand für einen Wirtschaftskrieg mit China.



> Da sind die Texte immer so furchtbar lang und komplex, möglicherweise weil sie auch komplexe Sachverhalte behandeln die eben nicht in 4 Absätzen klärbar sind.



Na was ist dann dann dein Fazit zu den Aktivitäten der USA? Andere Länder zu destabilisieren ohne die Folgen eizukalkulieren ist offenbar deren Spezialgebiet siehe Syrien.
So komplex sind die Sachverhalte nicht, es geht schlicht und einfach um Imperialismus, das Ausdehnen der Macht mit militärischen Mitteln und Sanktionen bis hin zu einer Weltregierung.
Das ist das Ziel des tiefen Staates hinter der US Regierung.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aktuell wird versucht China in einen Konflikt mit Nordkorea hineinzuziehen, damit es wirtschaftlich abbaut, es geht nicht um das Atomprogramm von Nordkorea, das ist nur der Vorwand für einen Wirtschaftskrieg mit China.



China ist seit 70 Jahren im Konflikt von Nord Korea dabei und würden die Chinesen Rückgrat haben, würden sie den kleinen Typen mal wegjagen, aber die Chinesen brauchen ihn, damit er die Amerikaner beschäftigt, damit nicht auffällt, dass sich die Chinesen die halb Welt einverleiben.
Die machen in Afrika ja nicht Geschäfte, damit es den Leuten da besser geht.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> China ist seit 70 Jahren im Konflikt von Nord Korea dabei und würden die Chinesen Rückgrat haben, würden sie den kleinen Typen mal wegjagen, aber die Chinesen brauchen ihn, damit er die Amerikaner beschäftigt, damit nicht auffällt, dass sich die Chinesen die halb Welt einverleiben.
> Die machen in Afrika ja nicht Geschäfte, damit es den Leuten da besser geht.



Nicht? Gilt da nicht das Motto der Mondnazis aus IronSky: "We come in peace and will bring happiness."?


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wirre These?  Ich dachte du bist ein Experte für US Außenpolitik?
> Du kennst die Aussagen von Brzezinski zu dem Thema?



Du meinst dieses eine Interview mit dieser französischen Zeitung, von der es zu keiner Zeit eine Bestätigung durch eine Zweite Quelle gab?
Ja, kenne ich. Hab ich auch noch nie im Original gesehen, immer nur in indirekter Form. (Wiki z.b. linkt auf Counterpunch, die datieren einfach auf 1998 zurück)



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es ging darum mit der Unterstützung der Terroristen die Sowjetunion in einen Krieg hineinzuziehen und zu demoralisieren und innenpolitisch zu destabilisieren.



Mit Unterstützung der Terroristen.
Soso, also sind Afghanen die gegen die Russische Besatzung kämpfen Terroristen.
One mans `terrorist is another mans freedom fighter? Interessante Betrachtung, die Afghanen als Terroristen zu bezeichnen wenn sie gegen einen Staat kämpfen der mal eben Ihr Land besetzt hat.
Und selbst wenn das so zutreffend war, es hat immernoch absolut garnix mit Al Qaida & den Taliban zu tun.

An dieser Unterscheidung tun sich komischerweise immer wieder Leute in Diskussionen schwer, kann garnicht verstehen wieso.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ähnlich dessen was die USA mit Syrien versucht hatten. Sie versuchten die Verbindungen zwischen Syrien/Iran/Russland zu schwächen und Russland in einen Konflikt hineinzuziehen.
> Aktuell wird versucht China in einen Konflikt mit Nordkorea hineinzuziehen, damit es wirtschaftlich abbaut, es geht nicht um das Atomprogramm von Nordkorea, das ist nur der Vorwand für einen Wirtschaftskrieg mit China.



Siehst du, hier wirds einfach eine wirre These.
Oder willst du behaupten Bush hätte die Irakische Armee nur aufgelöst damit sich später der IS bilden kann, damit ein späterer US Präsident dort Krieg führen kann.
Diese Masterminds aber auch. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na was ist dann dann dein Fazit zu den Aktivitäten der USA? Andere Länder zu destabilisieren ohne die Folgen eizukalkulieren ist offenbar deren Spezialgebiet siehe Syrien.
> So komplex sind die Sachverhalte nicht, es geht schlicht und einfach um Imperialismus, das Ausdehnen der Macht mit militärischen Mitteln und Sanktionen bis hin zu einer Weltregierung.
> Das ist das Ziel des tiefen Staates hinter der US Regierung.



Damit war eher gemeint dass du nicht einfach irgendwelche 4 Absatz Texte hernehmen sollst und irgendwelchen Blödsinn daraus konstruieren kannst.
Wenn man sowas komplexes wie Afghanistan besprechen will sollte man wenigstens eine Grundlegende Ahnung haben und nicht irgendwelche viel zu kurzen Welt Artikel hernehmen.
Deine Thesen mögen nicht komplex sein (keine Widerrede meinerseits), die Dinge auf denen die Thesen aufbauen sind es sehr wohl.
Und Afghanistan sowie das US Engagement in diesem Land, sind deutlich komplexer als es dieser dämliche Welt.de link erscheinen lassen. Wenn du den Konflikt nicht verstehst, wie willst du dann seine Auswirkungen verstehen?


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie Trump.


Siehst du ihn als Verursacher des ganzen? Ich habe eher das Gefühl das der Kim selber Schuld ist, er interessiert sich nur für sich selbst. Lies mal auf Wikipedia die Verachtung von Menschenrechten in NK, du wirt staunen!


Threshold schrieb:


> China ist seit 70 Jahren im Konflikt von Nord Korea dabei und würden die Chinesen Rückgrat haben, würden sie den kleinen Typen mal wegjagen, aber die Chinesen brauchen ihn, damit er die Amerikaner beschäftigt, damit nicht auffällt, dass sich die Chinesen die halb Welt einverleiben.
> Die machen in Afrika ja nicht Geschäfte, damit es den Leuten da besser geht.


Und auf Wikipedia steht das China ein Verbündeter NK ist also so sehr können die nicht im Konflikt sein.

Was denkt ihr was die beste Lösung für alle Beteiligten wäre ohne dem Volk in NK zu Schaden? Auf ein Friedensvertrag wird sich Kim erst einlassen wenn seine Armee und Raketen nicht mehr da sind.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und auf Wikipedia steht das China ein Verbündeter NK ist also so sehr können die nicht im Konflikt sein.
> 
> Was denkt ihr was die beste Lösung für alle Beteiligten wäre ohne dem Volk in NK zu Schaden? Auf ein Friedensvertrag wird sich Kim erst einlassen wenn seine Armee und Raketen nicht mehr da sind.



Die Chinesen sollten mehr Einfluss nehmen. Tun sie aber nicht. Das ist ja das Problem.
Große Teile der Bevölkerung hungern. Anstatt mal Geld in Nahrungsmittel zu stopfen, wird es für Raketen ausgegeben und die Chinesen haben garantiert einen Anteil daran.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Siehst du ihn als Verursacher des ganzen? Ich habe eher das Gefühl das der Kim selber Schuld ist, er interessiert sich nur für sich selbst. Lies mal auf Wikipedia die Verachtung von Menschenrechten in NK, du wirt staunen!



Naja, Bush & Obama haben NK anders gehandelt. Trump hatte noch nichtmal einen echten Krisenfall zu behandeln.
Man bedenke an die Südkoreanischen Korvette der versenkt wurde (und man NK die Schuld dafür gab), oder die Insel welche von NK mit Artillerie beschossen wurde. Bei beiden Vorfällen sind Menschen gestorben und ein Krieg wäre durch Eskalation, grade beim Artilleriegefecht zwischen den beiden Ländern, schnell möglich gewesen.
Haben Trumps Vorgänger eine ähnliche Rhetorik an den Tag gelegt? Nein.

Das hat TheDonald dank seiner unfassbar tollen, also der besten Art Politik zu führen überhaupt, ganz alleine hinbekommen.
Also in diesem Sinne ja, ich sehe Trump als Mitverursacher dieser Krise. Weil der Idiot versucht Feuer mit Benzin zu löschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Chinesen sollten mehr Einfluss nehmen. Tun sie aber nicht. Das ist ja das Problem.
> Große Teile der Bevölkerung hungern. Anstatt mal Geld in Nahrungsmittel zu stopfen, wird es für Raketen ausgegeben und die Chinesen haben garantiert einen Anteil daran.



Tja, die frage ist warum sie nix machen, China könnte aber anscheinend wollen sie nicht.  Das Volk von NK ist sehr arm dran aber Kim interessiert sich ja nur für seine Raketen  


hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, Bush & Obama haben NK anders gehandelt. Trump hatte noch nichtmal einen echten Krisenfall zu behandeln.
> Man bedenke an die Südkoreanischen Korvette der versenkt wurde (und man NK die Schuld dafür gab), oder die Insel welche von NK mit Artillerie beschossen wurde. Bei beiden Vorfällen sind Menschen gestorben und ein Krieg wäre durch Eskalation, grade beim Artilleriegefecht zwischen den beiden Ländern, schnell möglich gewesen.
> Haben Trumps Vorgänger eine ähnliche Rhetorik an den Tag gelegt? Nein.
> 
> ...



Trump will nicht mehr reden sondern endlich handeln, und ich gebe ihm Recht! Es glaubt doch keiner im ernst daran das man mit Kim mit Worten reden kann oder?  Dem ist eh alles egal und gegen die UN Sanktionen wil er nix machen und die Forderungen erfüllen damit diese aufgehoben werden.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Trump will nicht mehr reden sondern endlich handeln, und ich gebe ihm Recht! Es glaubt doch keiner im ernst daran das man mit Kim mit Worten reden kann oder?  Dem ist eh alles egal und gegen die UN Sanktionen wil er nix machen und die Forderungen erfüllen damit diese aufgehoben werden.



Aber was sind die Alternativen?
Militärisch in Nord Korea einmarschieren?
Darauf wartet Kim doch nur.


----------



## azzih (30. August 2017)

Im Fokus vor 2 Wochen war ein Special zu Nordkorea, interessant da halt vor allem die Karte. NK hat alleine mehr als 10 verschiedene Nuklearanlagen und Depots verteilt übers Land. Wäre extrem schwierig die alle mit einem Schlag schnell auszuschalten. Und dann bestünde die Gefahr von Vergeltung, die selbst mit NK konventionellem Arsenal ziemlich verheerend wäre. Der gute Kim würde zwar einen Krieg innerhalb von wenigen Wochen verlieren, aber das was er an kürzester Zeit an Schaden anrichten würde, ließe sich kaum vermeiden.

Deswegen wirds auch kein Erstschlag von USA geben.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was sind die Alternativen?
> Militärisch in Nord Korea einmarschieren?
> Darauf wartet Kim doch nur.


Das wäre wirklich nicht sehr intelligent da gebe ich dir Recht und die würden auch nicht einmarschieren sondern aus der Luft angreifen oder vom Meer aus, das Waffenarsenal der USA ist riesig!



azzih schrieb:


> Im Fokus vor 2 Wochen war ein Special zu Nordkorea, interessant da halt vor allem die Karte. NK hat alleine mehr als 10 verschiedene Nuklearanlagen und Depots verteilt übers Land. Wäre extrem schwierig die alle mit einem Schlag schnell auszuschalten. Und dann bestünde die Gefahr von Vergeltung, die selbst mit NK konventionellem Arsenal ziemlich verheerend wäre. Der gute Kim würde zwar einen Krieg innerhalb von wenigen Wochen verlieren, aber das was er an kürzester Zeit an Schaden anrichten würde, ließe sich kaum vermeiden.
> 
> Deswegen wirds auch kein Erstschlag von USA geben.



Soweit ich weiss kann NK im Moment noch keine Nuklearwaffen effizient einsetzen auch wenn sie welche haben aber bin mir da nicht sicher ob sie in der Entwicklung schon weiter sind. Die Militärischen Anlagen von NK zu zerstören wäre eine Option, es kommt darauf an wie gross die Armee ist die hinter so einen Angriff ist.

Hier noch ein interessantes Video zu der Lage und am Schluss des Videos wird noch ein ehemaliger U.N. Botschafter der USA mehr erklären.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxEbyWQHuIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich nicht sehr intelligent da gebe ich dir Recht und die würden auch nicht einmarschieren sondern aus der Luft angreifen oder vom Meer aus, das Waffenarsenal der USA ist riesig!



Dann würden sie das aber als Zeichen sehen, in den Süden einzumarschieren.
Und das will dann keiner sehen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du meinst dieses eine Interview mit dieser französischen Zeitung, von der es zu keiner Zeit eine Bestätigung durch eine Zweite Quelle gab?
> Ja, kenne ich. Hab ich auch noch nie im Original gesehen, immer nur in indirekter Form. (Wiki z.b. linkt auf Counterpunch, die datieren einfach auf 1998 zurück)



Also mal wieder Quellenkritik um sich mit dem Inhalt nicht auseinandersetzen zu müssen und weiter auf überholten Theorien weiterzureiten.
Denn man solle ja nicht in einen oberflächlichen Antiamerikanismus abgleiten. Nur ist meiner gar nicht oberflächlich.
Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Thema. 



> Soso, also sind Afghanen die gegen die Russische Besatzung kämpfen Terroristen.



Lol, Die Regierung Aghanistans bat die Sowjetunion im Kampf gegen den US finanzierten Terror um Hilfe.
Zudem hab ich nirgendwo gesagt Afghanen wären Terroristen.



Sowjetische Intervention in Afghanistan – Wikipedia

Geschichtsverfälschung ist wohl dein Spezialgebiet.
Es ging darum sie Sowjetunion in einen unpopulären Krieg hineinzuziehen um diese schwächen zu können, ganz einfach weil sie verhindern mussten dass der finanzierte Terror weiter in die Sowjetunion vordringt.
Brzezinski empfand das als Super Strategie um den Kalten Krieg zu beenden. Kalter Krieg wäre besser als diese Schweinereien die die USA nun überall in der Welt entfachen.



> An dieser Unterscheidung tun sich komischerweise immer wieder Leute in Diskussionen schwer, kann garnicht verstehen wieso.



Unterscheidung würde dir gut tun. Du hast ja von nichts nur Ansatzweise irgendeine Ahnung. Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.



> Siehst du, hier wirds einfach eine wirre These.



Wirre Thesen die bei Stratfor, Friedman, Brzezinski damals und heute hoch im Kurs stehen.
Von verdeckter Kriegsführung verstehst du jedenfalls nichts selbst Obama gab zu, dass man in dem IS eine Chance sah, eben Syrien plattzumachen.
DIA Dokumente zeigen die indirekte Unterstützung des IS durch die USA, und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.
Bestimmt erklärst du auch gleich der Syrien Konflikt wäre kompliziert. Oder der Nordkorea Konflikt wäre kompliziert. Sind sie nicht.



> Damit war eher gemeint dass du nicht einfach irgendwelche 4 Absatz Texte hernehmen sollst und irgendwelchen Blödsinn daraus konstruieren kannst.



Also der Link kam ja ursprünglich von Two-Face und wenn du als "Forscher" nicht sehen kannst wen die USA damals gegen wen unterstützten, dann bist du einfach blind auf einem Auge, nichts weiter.
Deine Spitzfindigkeiten kannst du dir ehrlichgesagt sparen.



> Wenn man sowas komplexes wie Afghanistan besprechen will sollte man wenigstens eine Grundlegende Ahnung haben und nicht irgendwelche viel zu kurzen Welt Artikel hernehmen.



Ich wüsste nicht wo meine Behauptung, dass die USA solche Kräfte unterstützt hätten in irgendeiner Weise gegen die Fakten steht.
Die USA tun das seit Jahrzehnten, nur in den Mainstreammedien gibts immernoch aufgrund einiger Spinner und transatlantiker die schöngeredete Teilwahrheit jedes mal auf dem Silbertablett präentiert.
Mit einem Schluck Öl, damit es besser verdaubar ist.




> Wenn du den Konflikt nicht verstehst, wie willst du dann seine Auswirkungen verstehen?



Na dann erklär doch den Konflikt ein wenig ausführlicher, aber von dir kommt ja nichts?
Ich hab von dir noch nichts geistreiches zum Thema lesen dürfen, sondern bisher lediglich Geschichtsklitterung.
Der größte Schwachsinn ist der so zu tun als hätte Afghanistan das von der Regierung erwünschte Eingreifen der Sowjetunion abgelehnt und dann normale "Afghanen" mit Waffen aufgerüstet um gegen die bösen Sowjetischen "Besatzer" zu kämpfen. Das ist die Geschichte die sich in den feuchten Träumen der US Imperialisten abspielt, die ähnlich auch in der Ukraine und in Syrien benutzt wurden um die Menschen dort unten für dumm zu verkaufen.
Kaum ertragbar dass du dich für diese Propaganda hergeben willst.

Und natürlich heißts dann in Mainstream in Syrien herrsche ein Bürgerkrieg. Bürgerkriege gabs vielleicht damals.
In der modernen Welt sind das Stellvertreterkriege, ausgetragen auf dem Rücken der Menschen.

Und abgesehen davon sieht man die Ahnungslosigkeit einiger in diesem Thread mal wieder dramatisch.
Dieser Konflikt ist niemals militärisch zu lösen und würde sofort in eine Art von dritten Weltkrieg münden mit Millionen von Toten, wenn nicht milliarden.
Die USA werden, wenn sie vernünftig sind, Nordkorea als Atommacht dulden und endlich einen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen. Das ist das Ziel von Kim.
Die USA tun das nicht, weil sie ihren aggressiven Imperialismus als Doktrin Gründen nicht aufgeben werden und auch nicht zurückstecken oder gar von irgendwo ihre Truppen abziehen werden.
Und ich glaube auch kaum dass Trump der Grund für das Aufflammen des Konfliktes ist, sondern die von Interessen finanzierten Hintermänner und Strategen die hinter der Regierung im Schatten stehen und diese nur vor sich hertreiben.

Woher kommt diese neuerliche immer größer werdende Anspannung auf globaler Ebene? Bestimmt nicht eplizit von den Regierungen, sondern von Einflussreichen Interessengruppen die sich untereinander zanken wollen.

Die CIA hintertrieb und hintertreibt immer die Interessen der Amerikanischen Führung, damals wie heute und vertritt schlicht und einfach nur die Interessen der Wall Street.
Und diese sehen bei den ganzen Schulden die die USA bei China hat, nicht sehr rosig aus.

Die CIA schreckt vor nichts zurück, auch nicht vor der Ermordung des Präsidenten und sicher auch nicht der dem Auslösen eines großen Konfliktes mit Nordkorea oder gar China.

Erste der letzten Kennedy-Akten freigegeben | Telepolis


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also mal wieder Quellenkritik um sich mit dem Inhalt nicht auseinandersetzen zu müssen und weiter auf überholten Theorien weiterzureiten.
> Denn man solle ja nicht in einen oberflächlichen Antiamerikanismus abgleiten. Nur ist meiner gar nicht oberflächlich.
> Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Thema.



Berufskrankheit. Hab mal in der Informationsgewinnung gearbeitet, Single Source ist ein NoGo. Da krieg ich direkt Pickel & ein unwohles Gefühl.
Aber selbst wenn die Aussagen von Brezi so stimmen, es hat immer noch nichts mit Al Kaida oder den Taliban zu tun.
Außerdem, Pispers zu zitieren lässt dich nicht klüger erscheinen, eher wie jemand der sich keine eigenen Sprüche ausdenken kann.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lol, Die Regierung Aghanistans bat die Sowjetunion im Kampf gegen den US finanzierten Terror um Hilfe.
> Zudem hab ich nirgendwo gesagt Afghanen wären Terroristen.
> Sowjetische Intervention in Afghanistan – Wikipedia
> Geschichtsverfälschung ist wohl dein Spezialgebiet.



Ach du meinst die auf demokratischem Wege und staatlich legitimierte Regierung Afghanistans.
Ich dachte immer die Kommunisten wären auf unredlichem Wege an die Macht gekommen, z.b. mit Russlands Hilfe Saurrevolution – Wikipedia



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Unterscheidung würde dir gut tun. Du hast ja von nichts nur Ansatzweise irgendeine Ahnung. Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.



Molten Steel... mehr sag ich hierzu nicht  Du solltest kleinere Steine werfen 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wirre Thesen die bei Stratfor, Friedman, Brzezinski damals und heute hoch im Kurs stehen.
> Von verdeckter Kriegsführung verstehst du jedenfalls nichts selbst Obama gab zu, dass man in dem IS eine Chance sah, eben Syrien plattzumachen.
> DIA Dokumente zeigen die indirekte Unterstützung des IS durch die USA, und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.
> Bestimmt erklärst du auch gleich der Syrien Konflikt wäre kompliziert. Oder der Nordkorea Konflikt wäre kompliziert. Sind sie nicht.



Du hast DIA Dokumente gesehen. Meine Herren. Die Jungs lassen ganz schön nach.
Habs grade gegoogelt (siehst du, ich mach extra für dich Recherche). Furz im Wind, aufgebauscht zum Orkan der VT. Wenn du, mal wieder, glauben willst was andere daraus lesen, wie bei FEMA & molten steel, bitte.
3 Minuten auf VT Seiten haben mir mehr als ausgereicht um die These als BS abzutun. Englishskills ftw.

Wenn man z.b. mal den ganzen Bericht liest (also bis auf das was sowieso geschwärzt ist) erkennt man dass der Bericht deutlich vor den Gefahren des IS warnt. Hier wird keine Chance gesehen, sondern ein Risiko.
Die Amerikaner sahen dort 2012 z.b. die Möglichkeit dass der Sunnitische Extremismus in den Irak zurückkehrt und dort erneut gegen die Schiiten kämpft.
Ein Traumszenario für die USA, sind sie doch 2011 erst offiziell abgezogen und haben diesen Krieg für sich beendet.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also der Link kam ja ursprünglich von Two-Face und wenn du als "Forscher" nicht sehen kannst wen die USA damals gegen wen unterstützten, dann bist du einfach blind auf einem Auge, nichts weiter.
> Deine Spitzfindigkeiten kannst du dir ehrlichgesagt sparen.



Richtig, die USA haben diejenigen unterstützt die es gab.
Al Kaida & Taliban gab es zum Zeitpunkt der US Unterstützung für Afghanistan nicht. Scheint echt schwer zu sein diese ganze Datum / Zeit Geschichte. 
Lustig, hier sinds Spitzfindigkeiten, weiter oben sind mangelnde Details dann Geschichtsverfälschung 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wo meine Behauptung, dass die USA solche Kräfte unterstützt hätten in irgendeiner Weise gegen die Fakten steht.
> Die USA tun das seit Jahrzehnten, nur in den Mainstreammedien gibts immernoch aufgrund einiger Spinner und transatlantiker die schöngeredete Teilwahrheit jedes mal auf dem Silbertablett präentiert.
> Mit einem Schluck Öl, damit es besser verdaubar ist.



Soso, die Fakten. Präsentier sie doch mal, die Fakten dass die USA die Taliban unterstützt haben.
Ja, Bush wollte mit ihnen ein Öldeal, Pipelines ftw. Aber zeig doch mal wo die USA die von Two.Face angsprochene Aufrüstung der Taliban während der Bürgerkrieges in Afghanistan unterstützt haben.
Einfach nur zu sagen es entspreche den Fakten ist zu einfach, v.a. wenns mal eben der führenden Literatur zu dem Thema widerspricht. Haste das Buch denn mittlerweile mal gelesen?




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na dann erklär doch den Konflikt ein wenig ausführlicher, aber von dir kommt ja nichts?
> Ich hab von dir noch nichts geistreiches zum Thema lesen dürfen, sondern bisher lediglich Geschichtsklitterung.
> Der größte Schwachsinn ist der so zu tun als hätte Afghanistan das von der Regierung erwünschte Eingreifen der Sowjetunion abgelehnt und dann normale "Afghanen" mit Waffen aufgerüstet um gegen die bösen Sowjetischen "Besatzer" zu kämpfen.



Da geht dein Unwissen schon los, denn du fängst erst nach Machtübernahme durch die Kommunisten an. Was davor passiert ist blendest du einfach aus.
Gleichzeitig ignorierst du mal eben den Fakt dass die Soviets die Hilferufe des MP Tarki ignoriert haben. Erst als dieser von seinem Kommunistischen Bruder Armin ermordert wurde & der Bürgerkrieg weiter eskaliert ist sind die Soviets einmarschiert. 
Wer betreibt hier Geschichtskittung? Weißt du was dabei am geilsten ist? Du präsentierst weiter oben einen Wiki link der genau das beschreibt was ich hier sage & dir widerspricht.



> Mit der Ermordung Tarakis übernahm Hafizullah Amin im September 1979 die Macht und versuchte den Widerstand niederzuschlagen. In der Folge eskalierte der Bürgerkrieg. *Taraki hatte seit Ende 1978 mehrfach und dringend um sowjetische  Militärhilfe gebeten, um innere Unruhen zu bekämpfen. Damals lehnte die  Sowjetunion, unter anderem wegen des hohen außenpolitischen Risikos, die  militärische Hilfe ab.* Da das KGB  nun jedoch fürchtete, Amin könne sich an den Westen anlehnen und  NATO-Truppen ins Land rufen, um seine Macht zu sichern, mehrten sich  innerhalb der Führung der UdSSR die Stimmen, die sich für eine zeitlich  begrenzte Militärintervention aussprachen. Als die Beziehungen zum  Westen nach dem NATO-Doppelbeschluss vom 12. Dezember 1979 einen neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht hatten, setzte sich diese Position durch, und so gab Leonid Iljitsch Breschnew  den Einsatzbefehl. *Ziel dieser Invasion sollte es sein, ein  sowjetfreundliches, moskauhöriges Regime in Kabul einzusetzen und das  Land gewaltsam zu befrieden, um so zugleich die Südflanke der  Sowjetunion zu sichern. *[...] Am 27. Dezember führten schon länger im Land befindliche Spezialtruppen des KGB mit Unterstützung durch Fallschirmjäger die Operation Storm-333 durch, indem sie den Tajbeg-Palast  und weitere operativ wichtige Punkte in Kabul erstürmten und Amin  töteten. *Die bisherige afghanische Führung wurde mit einem Schlag  ausgeschaltet*, politische Gefangene befreit und noch am selben Tag wurde  im Rundfunk die Regierungsübernahme durch Babrak Karmal verkündet



Die Soviets sind zu keiner Zeit nach Afghanistan um den Afghanen oder einer Regierung zu helfen. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und abgesehen davon sieht man die Ahnungslosigkeit einiger in diesem Thread mal wieder dramatisch.
> Dieser Konflikt ist niemals militärisch zu lösen und würde sofort in eine Art von dritten Weltkrieg münden mit Millionen von Toten, wenn nicht milliarden.
> Die USA werden, wenn sie vernünftig sind, Nordkorea als Atommacht dulden und endlich einen Friedensvertrag unterzeichnen. Das ist das Ziel von Kim.
> Die USA tun das nicht, weil sie ihren aggressiven Imperialismus als Doktrin Gründen nicht aufgeben werden und auch nicht zurückstecken oder gar von irgendwo ihre Truppen abziehen werden.
> Und ich glaube auch kaum dass Trump der Grund für das Aufflammen des Konfliktes ist, sondern die von Interessen finanzierten Hintermänner und Strategen die hinter der Regierung im Schatten stehen und diese nur vor sich hertreiben.



Ahja, tolle Idee. 
Ich würd auch jedem bekloppten Diktator einfach Atomwaffen an die Hand geben. Wird schon nichts passieren. Sind ja ganz vernünftige Leute dort.
Und natürlich ist es ausschliesslich US Imperialismus der hier zum Zuge kommt. Kein Gedanke an Non Proliferation, oder daran dass eine multipolare Welt (bei der Atommächte die Pole darstellen) immer unsicherer wird.
Oh und natürlich muss wieder die Schattenregierung erwähnt werden. Diese MJ Bilderberger 12, diese unfassbar clevere Organisation. Macht natürlich deutlich mehr Sinn als die Annahme es ginge darum die Verbreitung von Atomwaffen zu verhinden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Berufskrankheit. Hab mal in der Informationsgewinnung gearbeitet, Single Source ist ein NoGo. Da krieg ich direkt Pickel & ein unwohles Gefühl.



Single Source direkt aus der US Regierung und eine schon lange unter Historikern unverschwiegene Tatsache wird von dir mit "Single Source" diskreditiert, nur weil es deiner Ideologie nicht in den Kram passt.
Da wachsen mir nicht nur im Gesicht die Pickel bei soviel Ignoranz.



> Aber selbst wenn die Aussagen von Brezi so stimmen, es hat immer noch nichts mit Al Kaida oder den Taliban zu tun.



Taliban und Al Kaida stehen stellvertretend für die Unterstützung der Mudschahed.
Aber klar, das alles hat nix mit Al Kaida zu tun oder sich aus den Mudschahed entwickelten Taliban.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=27&v=Dqn0bm4E9yw



> Außerdem, Pispers zu zitieren lässt dich nicht klüger erscheinen, eher wie jemand der sich keine eigenen Sprüche ausdenken kann.



Ach ich finde den Spruch von Pispers gut. Zeigt er doch in seinem Kabarett immerwieder schonungslos auf was von Ignoranten die auf der transatlantischen Welle dahinschwimmen, zu halten ist.



> Ach du meinst die auf demokratischem Wege und staatlich legitimierte Regierung Afghanistans.



Als ob in dem Pulverfass dort unten irgendwelche demokratischen Prozesse einfach angestoßen werden könnten.
Tatsache ist einfach dass die falschen an der Macht waren und es daher ein massives Aufrüstungsprogramm des Terrors gab, nur damit nicht der falsche die Kontrolle über das Land besitzt.
Bei Mussadegh 1953 im Iran war es noch schlimmer und aus niederen Beweggründen.

Besonders kommst ausgerechnet du  jetzt mit der US Deutungshoheit was legitimiert ist und was nicht.
Du bist doch wirklich kaum ernstzunehmen. Du kommst ernsthaft mit der USA wenn es um demokratische legitimierte Regierungen geht?
Die USA sind doch die Hauptspezialisten legitimierte Regierungen zu stürzen, die Liste der CIA Operationen und von außen inszenierten Umstürzen ist lang.
Hattest du nicht genau darüber eine Diplomarbeit verfasst? Apropos wo ist denn die so? Kann man die einsehen?



> Ich dachte immer die Kommunisten wären auf unredlichem Wege an die Macht gekommen,



Also so wie alle Führer dort unten früher oder später, egal von welcher Seite.
Nur ist es halt ein Unterschied ob ich immerwieder die amtierende Regierung die aktuell einen Frieden schafft aus dem AMT mit Waffen verjage und einen riesigen Krieg anzettele oder ob es ein politischer Prozess ist.



> Molten Steel... mehr sag ich hierzu nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Molten Steel ist durch die FEMA belegt, eine Regierungsorganisation der USA.



> Du hast DIA Dokumente gesehen. Meine Herren. Die Jungs lassen ganz schön nach.
> Habs grade gegoogelt (siehst du, ich mach extra für dich Recherche). Furz im Wind, aufgebauscht zum Orkan der VT. Wenn du, mal wieder, glauben willst was andere daraus lesen, wie bei FEMA & molten steel, bitte.



Als ob du irgendetwas richtig recherchieren würdest, das gegen deine Behauptungen spricht.
Der DIA Bericht zeigt klar dass die USA den IS gewähren ließen, weil sie darin eine Chance sahen Assad zu stürzen, die massakrierten Menschen sind natürlich Kollateralschäden.
Das Dokument hat dabei nur die Zweitniedrigste Sicherheitsstufe, deutet aber klar an was Phase ist.
Pentagon-Bericht enthullt: USA liessen den IS gewahren - n-tv.de

"Genau das ist mit dem "Islamischen Staat" vor etwa zwei Jahren auch geschehen. Es wurde vom Pentagon jedoch - trotz aller ebenfalls erkannten Gefahren - als hilfreich bei der Destabilisierung des syrischen Regimes gesehen"




> Al Kaida & Taliban gab es zum Zeitpunkt der US Unterstützung für Afghanistan nicht. Scheint echt schwer zu sein diese ganze Datum / Zeit Geschichte.




Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Tatsache ist einfach dass die USA beliebig einfach immer Terroristen supporten solange es ihrer Agenda dienlich ist.
Und als das mit dem Islamischen Staat in Syrien nicht klappte, griff an dann schnell ein damit man wenigstens Ostsyrien noch abzwacken konnte.




> Lustig, hier sinds Spitzfindigkeiten, weiter oben sind mangelnde Details dann Geschichtsverfälschung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du könntest es doch einfach einsehen, dass die USA Taliban, Mudschaheddin und Al Kaide unterstützten bzw letztere gegründet haben.
Dass das zu versch. Zeiten passierte will ich nicht bestreiten.
Nur ich kann nicht einfach immer Terror unterstützen und trotz aller Gefahren dann so weitermachen und ganze Länder plattmachen und das Volk umbringen lassen.
Ich denke das ist Russland und China den Amerikanern weit vorraus.




> Aber zeig doch mal wo die USA die von Two.Face angsprochene Aufrüstung der Taliban während der Bürgerkrieges in Afghanistan unterstützt haben.




"Die Unterstützung der Mudschaheddin führte zu einer Stärkung des Islamismus in Afghanistan, was den Taliban den Weg ebnete."

Wie gesagt die Taliban sind ein Produkt der USA, aber damals gabs die Taliban in der Form noch nicht, das ist natürlich korrekt.




> Da geht dein Unwissen schon los, denn du fängst erst nach Machtübernahme durch die Kommunisten an. Was davor passiert ist blendest du einfach aus.




Richtig, weil es absolut absurd ist einen Krieg gegen die Sowjetunion zu führen und die Terroristen dafür zu unterstützen die bis heute riesige Probleme machen.
Zumal Aghanistan ja wohl auch in der Nähe der Sowjetunion lag.
Desweiteren wäre Aghanistan heute deutlich stabiler wenn die USA sich da nicht weiter eingemischt hätten.




> Erst als dieser von seinem Kommunistischen Bruder Armin ermordert wurde & der Bürgerkrieg weiter eskaliert ist sind die Soviets einmarschiert.




Jup, lieber die Sowjets als die Terroristen.




> Wer betreibt hier Geschichtskittung?




Klitterung heißt das.




> Die Soviets sind zu keiner Zeit nach Afghanistan um den Afghanen oder einer Regierung zu helfen.




Also 10 Jahre sind schon eine lange Zeit in denen die Sowjets an der Seite der Regierung gegen die Terroristen gekämpft haben.




> Ich würd auch jedem bekloppten Diktator einfach Atomwaffen an die Hand geben. Wird schon nichts passieren. Sind ja ganz vernünftige Leute dort.




Natürlich wenn Kim das Programm einfriert und unter internationale Kontrolle stellt, was sonst.
Trotzdem sollten die USA endlich mal auf Augenhöhe ohne Vorbedingungen verhandel. Der Konflikt wäre schon lange gelöst.




> Kein Gedanke an Non Proliferation, oder daran dass eine multipolare Welt (bei der Atommächte die Pole darstellen) immer unsicherer wird.




Na gerade eben deswegen sollten die USA Nordkorea etwas mehr zugestehen um eine Welt mit mehreren Akteuren die Atomwaffen haben, verhindern.
Aber sie unterzeichnen ja keinen Friedensvertrag.


----------



## hoffgang (31. August 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Single Source direkt aus der US Regierung und eine schon lange unter Historikern unverschwiegene Tatsache wird von dir mit "Single Source" diskreditiert, nur weil es deiner Ideologie nicht in den Kram passt.
> Da wachsen mir nicht nur im Gesicht die Pickel bei soviel Ignoranz.



Die Behauptung! dass Brezi das gesagt haben soll, DIE ist Single Source. Überall wird immer auf denselben Artikel verwiesen. Hab mal versucht das Original zu finden, aber ich glaube, dazu müsste ich nach Paris ins Archiv der Zeitung.

Ich geb Dir ein Beispiel: In 1998 zensiertes Brzezinski-Interview: Die Russland-Falle
Die sagen, es hätte ein Interview mit _Le Nouvel Observateur_ gegeben. Linken aber auf Wikipedia. Operation Cyclone – Wikipedia
Weiter unten wird auf Counterpunch & eine andere Website gelinkt,  dort endet alles, teilweise wird nichtmal erklärt wo das Interview  überhaupt herkommt.
Was steht als Fußnote in Wiki?



> Bob Gates: From the Shadows: The Ultimate Insider's Story of Five Presidents and How They Won the Cold War. Simon and Schuster,  2007, ISBN 9781416543367, S. 145–47.  When asked whether he expected that the revelations in his memoir  (combined with an apocryphal quote attributed to Brzezinski) would  inspire "a mind-bending number of conspiracy theories which  adamantly—and wrongly—accuse the Carter Administration of luring the  Soviets into Afghanistan," Gates replied: "*No, because there was no  basis in fact for an allegation the administration tried to draw the  Soviets into Afghanistan militarily.*" See Gates, email communication  with John Bernell White, Jr., October 15, 2011, as cited in John Bernell  White: The Strategic Mind Of Zbigniew Brzezinski: How A Native Pole Used Afghanistan To Protect His Homeland. May 2012. cf. Steve Coll: Ghost Wars: The Secret History of the CIA, Afghanistan, and Bin Laden, from the Soviet Invasion to September 10, 2001. Penguin,  2004, ISBN 9781594200076,  S. 581: „Contemporary memos—particularly those written in the first  days after the Soviet invasion—make clear that while Brzezinski was  determined to confront the Soviets in Afghanistan through covert action,  he was also very worried the Soviets would prevail. ... Given this  evidence and the enormous political and security costs that the invasion  imposed on the Carter administration, *any claim that Brzezinski lured  the Soviets into Afghanistan warrants deep skepticism.*“



Das sind Kreisläufer, deswegen bin ich immer vorsichtig wenn ich solche Behauptungen sehe, aber das Original nicht zu Gesicht bekomme.
Weil wenn ich Dir sage, das der gesagt hat dass... würdest du mir einfach so glauben?




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Taliban und Al Kaida stehen stellvertretend für die Unterstützung der Mudschahed.
> Aber klar, das alles hat nix mit Al Kaida zu tun oder sich aus den Mudschahed entwickelten Taliban.



Nein tun sie nicht.
Damit sind z.b. Herren wie Seinereiner gemeint: Gulbuddin Hekmatyār – Wikipedia
Wurde von den USA gegen die Russen aufgerüstet, hat dann im Bürgerkrieg z.b. gegen Dostum & Ahmed Shah Massoud gekämpft & später eben gegen die US Truppen in Afghanistan.
Dazu muss man wissen, zeitweise hat sich Hekmatyar und die Taliban um die Gunst des Pakistanischen Geheimdienstes gestritten.

Dieser Verallgemeinernde Schwachsinn "Taliban und Al Kaida stehen stellvertretend..." klassische Oberflächliche Betrachtung. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Als ob in dem Pulverfass dort unten irgendwelche demokratischen Prozesse einfach angestoßen werden könnten.
> Tatsache ist einfach dass die falschen an der Macht waren und es daher ein massives Aufrüstungsprogramm des Terrors gab, nur damit nicht der falsche die Kontrolle über das Land besitzt.
> Bei Mussadegh 1953 im Iran war es noch schlimmer und aus niederen Beweggründen.



Komischerweise wars kein Pulverfass bevor die Kommunisten den König abgesetzt haben.


> Zahir Schah läutete jedoch eine demokratische Wende in Afghanistan ein.  Unter seiner Herrschaft wurde unter anderem Wahlen, ein  Zwei-Kammern-Parlament, die Emanzipation der Frauen bis hin zum  Frauenwahlrecht, eine Modernisierung der Infrastruktur und  Pressefreiheit etabliert. Schahs fortschrittliche und westliche Politik  war jedoch nicht unumstritten unter der afghanischen Bevölkerung.[SUP][37][/SUP] Seit 1946 ist Afghanistan Mitglied der Vereinten Nationen. 1973 stürzte der sich an die Sowjetunion anlehnende Mohammed Daoud Khan das Königshaus und rief die Republik aus.






Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Besonders kommst ausgerechnet du  jetzt mit der US Deutungshoheit was legitimiert ist und was nicht.
> Du bist doch wirklich kaum ernstzunehmen. Du kommst ernsthaft mit der USA wenn es um demokratische legitimierte Regierungen geht?
> Die USA sind doch die Hauptspezialisten legitimierte Regierungen zu stürzen, die Liste der CIA Operationen und von außen inszenierten Umstürzen ist lang.
> Hattest du nicht genau darüber eine Diplomarbeit verfasst? Apropos wo ist denn die so? Kann man die einsehen?



Tja und von Dir kommt, mal wieder, nichts anders außer Amerika böse, Amerika schlecht. Wird halt wieder ignoriert dass Afghanistan nicht das Schwarz-Weiß ist welche deinesgleichen mit den USA so gerne hat.
Schade dass du das PispersZitat zwar schreibst, aber nichtmal für dich anwendest. Hier gehts garnicht um eine "US Deutungshoheit", keine Ahnung wo du die USA hier wieder hernimmst. Du hast einfach ein vollkommen falsches Bild warum die Soviets in Afghanisten einmarschiert sind.
Nach deiner Auffassung sind das die Samariter gewesen welche die arme Afghanische Regierung vor den bösen, von den USA finanzierten Terroristen gerettet haben, aber nichts liegt weiter von der Wahrheit entfernt als diese Darstellung.

Nur kannst du garnicht anders weil dein verblendeter (Hass) Anti US Kurs keine andere Deutung zulässt.
Frei nach dem Motto, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund werden auf einmal die Soviets zu den Noblen Gestalten der Geschichte verklärt, an jeder Realität vorbei, Hauptsache das eigene Weltbild bleibt im Wasser & die USA die bösen.

Du kommst mit Behauptungen, ich kontere mit Fakten (aus einem Link den du selbst gepostet hast ), von Dir kommt Polemik.
Ist besser du liest meine Arbeit nicht, die ist Dir zu lang, mit zuvielen Fremdwörtern & komplexen Thesen. Wenn dich der Wikilink schon überfordert, dann kann ich Dir das nicht antun.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der bislang stärkste nordkoreanische Test wird auf 30 kt geschätzt, das sind gerade einmal 30% mehr als Nagasaki und viel zu wenig für eine Fusionswaffe. Deren Entwicklung erfordert auch mehr als nur Zugriff auf Plutonium, dass Nordkorea soweit bekannt ist eben nicht in "genug", sondern in "verdammt kleinen" Mengen hat, weswegen bis heute nur rund der Hälfte der Kernwaffen besitzenden Staaten derartige Waffen zugesprochen werden - und diese haben allesamt eine Reihe von Tests gebraucht, bis es wie gewünscht funktionierte.



Das ist richtig

Die Rohstoffe um eine Atombombe zur H-Bombe weiter zu entwickeln, 
sind doch frei verfügbar, etwas Lithium, Bereyllium usw.

Allerdings gibt es sehr viele Atomwissenschaftler, welche nach dem Quatus Quo nix mehr zu tun haben,
aus Russland. Pakistan, Indien, China 

Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das da Nordkorea Manpower eingekauft hat,
um einige Entwicklungsstufen zu beschleunigen

Das gleiche gilt auch für die Raketenentwicklung

Und Plutonium gibts in Russland ohne Ende, liegt z.T. völlig ungesichert rum,

wenn da mafiöse Beziehungen im Spiel sind, kommt da auch der Kim ran


----------



## Leob12 (31. August 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig
> 
> Die Rohstoffe um eine Atombombe zur H-Bombe weiter zu entwickeln,
> sind doch frei verfügbar, etwas Lithium, Bereyllium usw.
> ...


Glaubst du ernsthaft dass solche Techniker nirgendwo anders einen Job bekommen als in Nordkorea? 
Außerdem: Wer würde freiwillig dahin gehen wo einem die Gurgel umgedreht wird, wenn es dem Diktator grad so einfällt? Die Staaten die du aufzählst haben in aller Regel auch Interesse daran, dass diese Leute möglichst nicht woanders anheuern. Erstens Insiderwissen und zweitens kann das Know-How nützlich sein.


----------



## Taskmaster (31. August 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft dass solche Techniker nirgendwo anders einen Job bekommen als in Nordkorea?
> Außerdem: Wer würde freiwillig dahin gehen wo einem die Gurgel umgedreht wird, wenn es dem Diktator grad so einfällt? Die Staaten die du aufzählst haben in aller Regel auch Interesse daran, dass diese Leute möglichst nicht woanders anheuern. Erstens Insiderwissen und zweitens kann das Know-How nützlich sein.



Wenn dann müsste der Steckbrief wohl in etwa so aussehen: Ideologisch durchtränkter Kommunist der alten Schule (kann deswegen mit schnödem Mammon auch nicht unbedingt viel anfangen), verbittert über den Niedergang der UdSSR, unzufrieden mit seinem Leben, vielleicht schon etwas älter (Rentner) und gewillt, dem alten Klassenfeind noch mal richtig Feuer zu machen.

Klingt zwar eher nach einer Romanfigur von Tom Clancy, als nach einer tatsächlichen Person, aber die Realität übertrifft manchmal jedes noch so merkwürdige Klischee.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du kommst mit Behauptungen, ich kontere mit Fakten (aus einem Link den du selbst gepostet hast ), von Dir kommt Polemik.



Ich gebe dir zum Hergang des Konfliktes in Aghanistan insofern recht, dass dieser nicht plakativ als Wohltat (so habe ich das eh nicht behauptet) der Sowjets gesehen werden kann oder wegen des Aufrufs der damaligen legitimierten Regierung. (Die es ja durchaus gab und es diese auch durchaus nach Hilfe rief)
Wenn man das sagen würde, wäre das verkürzt dargestellt. Ansonsten sehe ich aber nicht wirklich wo die Unterstützung des Terrors der USA in irgendeiner Weise dazu beigetragen hätte die Lage zu stabilisieren.
Es war einfach eine Sauerrei und ich werte das Eingreifen der Sowjetunion als weit vernünftiger als das massive unterstützen von irgendwelchen Terroristen.

Sry und natürlich ging es den USA darum die Sowjets in einen Konflikt hineinzuziehen. Aber glaub doch was du willst.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft dass solche Techniker nirgendwo anders einen Job bekommen als in Nordkorea?
> Außerdem: Wer würde freiwillig dahin gehen wo einem die Gurgel umgedreht wird, wenn es dem Diktator grad so einfällt? Die Staaten die du aufzählst haben in aller Regel auch Interesse daran, dass diese Leute möglichst nicht woanders anheuern. /QUOTE]
> 
> Solche Fachleute gehen dahin, wo sie ordentlich bezahlt werden
> ...


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2017)

Und das Geld kommt von woher??? Also China ist ein Verbündeter von NK aber ob die da Geld überweisen weiss ich nicht, die haben aber vor kurzem ein paar Sanktionen gegen NK umgesetzt die von der UN vorgeschlagen wurden. Bin mir also nicht sicher ob China wirklich noch so ein grosser Verbündeter von NK ist.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und das Geld kommt von woher??? Also China ist ein Verbündeter von NK aber ob die da Geld überweisen weiss ich nicht, die haben aber vor kurzem ein paar Sanktionen gegen NK umgesetzt die von der UN vorgeschlagen wurden. Bin mir also nicht sicher ob China wirklich noch so ein grosser Verbündeter von NK ist.



Aber sicher doch, koreanische Stein/Braunkohle ist billiger als das chinesische Zeug,

einige Geschäftemacher werden da einen richtigen Reibach machen,

den interessieren Sanktionen ohnehin nicht 

Hauptsache in der Börse klingelt es


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir zum Hergang des Konfliktes in Aghanistan insofern recht, dass dieser nicht plakativ als Wohltat (so habe ich das eh nicht behauptet) der Sowjets gesehen werden kann oder wegen des Aufrufs der damaligen legitimierten Regierung. (Die es ja durchaus gab und es diese auch durchaus nach Hilfe rief)
> Wenn man das sagen würde, wäre das verkürzt dargestellt. Ansonsten sehe ich aber nicht wirklich wo die Unterstützung des Terrors der USA in irgendeiner Weise dazu beigetragen hätte die Lage zu stabilisieren.
> Es war einfach eine Sauerrei und ich werte das Eingreifen der Sowjetunion als weit vernünftiger als das massive unterstützen von irgendwelchen Terroristen.



Weit vernünftiger?
2 Großmächte auf Expansionspolitik, der eine Böse, der andere "weit vernünftiger". Schon Arg vernünftig als Sovietunion erstmal die komplette Regierung zu entlassen, den MP umzulegen und mal eben das Land zu übernehmen.
Ich kenn eine andere Großmacht, wenn die sowas tut, dann kommt Schaffe aber mit der ganz großen Keule. Aber weils die Soviets waren und nicht die Amis kann Schaffe das problemlos verharmlosen.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Sry und natürlich ging es den USA darum die Sowjets in einen Konflikt hineinzuziehen. Aber glaub doch was du willst.



Tja, ich glaub nicht irgendwelchen schlecht gemachten Websites die nichtmal in der Lage sind anzugeben woher die Information die sie verbreiten eigentlich stammt.
Dass Brezi dieses Interview gegeben haben soll verbreitet sich im Internet wie Feuer in Südspanien, komischerweise kann aber niemand das Originalinterview ablichten, oder einen Link dazu. Und komischerweise gabs niemanden der Brezi dazu nochmal gefragt hätte, sodass eine zweite Quelle entstanden wäre.
Wie gesagt, Berufskrankheit, aber ich hinterfrage ALLE Quellen.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2017)

Wo sind denn die ganzen Killary-Schreier hin? Sie hätte die USA ja ohne weiteres in einen Krieg geführt und Trump nicht. Komisch, die sind ganz still geworden. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Also ist deiner Meinung nach Trump an der Eskalation Schuld und nicht etwa Kim? Interessantes Weltbild.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist deiner Meinung nach Trump an der Eskalation Schuld und nicht etwa Kim? Interessantes Weltbild.


Dein "ja-nein" Weltbild ist zu einfach. Das ganze ist eine stetige Aufschaukelung seit dem Koreakrieg, in dem US-Generäle gerne flächendeckende
Wasserstoffbomben einsetzen wollten. Seitdem provozieren die USA auf ihrem Feldzug gegen jede andere Ideologie massiv, Nordkorea hält gegen,
und entwickelt Waffen. Was macht nordkoreanische Atomraketen gefährlicher als pakistanische, Indischen, israelischen, französische. englische,
chinesischen, russische oder amerikanische? 

Wer verbietet das Entwickeln von Atomwaffen? Korea hat den Sperrvertrag nicht unterschrieben. Wenn wir TrumpfsAufforderung nachkommen
würden und mehr in Rüstung investieren, den Atomwaffensperrvertrag verlassen und unsere U-Boot schnell  mit ein paar Atomraketen ausrüsten, 
werden wir dann auch sofort "platt gemacht"?

Trump hat sich ordentlich provosieren lassen, es ist das letzte Glied der Kette und der Trottel wird einen Krieg anfangen. Damit wird "Der Westen"
mit seiner angeblichen moralischen Überlegenheit vollends in der Versenkung landen. Denn es wird keinen Beschluss des Sicherheitsrates für 
einen Atomschlag geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein "ja-nein" Weltbild ist zu einfach. Das ganze ist eine stetige Aufschaukelung seit dem Koreakrieg, in dem US-Generäle gerne flächendeckende Wasserstoffbomben einsetzen wollten. Seitdem provozieren die USA auf ihrem Feldzug gegen jede andere Ideologie massiv, Nordkorea hält gegen, und entwickelt Waffen.



Und wer hat diesen Krieg, den du da zitierst nochmal begonnen? Achja, der kommunistische Norden.

Aber auch wieder schön zu sehen, wie hier das (falsche) Bild vom armen Underdog Nordkorea gezeichnet wird, der sich nur gegen die „böse“ Provokation der USA schützen muss.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was macht nordkoreanische Atomraketen gefährlicher als pakistanische, Indischen, israelischen, französische. englische, chinesischen, russische oder amerikanische?



Ihr Besitzer. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer verbietet das Entwickeln von Atomwaffen? Korea hat den Sperrvertrag nicht unterschrieben.



Richtig und muss jetzt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Aber dann heult Nordkorea rum.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn wir TrumpfsAufforderung nachkommen würden und mehr in Rüstung investieren, den Atomwaffensperrvertrag verlassen und unsere U-Boot schnell  mit ein paar Atomraketen ausrüsten, werden wir dann auch sofort "platt gemacht"?



Weiß ich nicht. Ist Deutschland eine vergleichbare Diktatur, die ständig ihren Nachbarländern droht? Sag du es mir.

Aber Moment. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da war Deutschland genauso ein Land. Eine Diktatur und hat seinen Nachbarländern erst gedroht und dann angefangen, sie zu besetzen.

Wurde dieses Deutschland mit Appeasement und Diplomatie von diesem Weg abgebracht? 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trump hat sich ordentlich provosieren lassen, es ist das letzte Glied der Kette und der Trottel wird einen Krieg anfangen.



Um sich provozieren zu lassen, braucht es ja in der Regel auch einen Provokateur. Nur der wird in deinem Beitrag nicht mit einem Wort bedacht. Warum eigentlich? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn es wird keinen Beschluss des Sicherheitsrates für einen Atomschlag geben.



Atomschläge als solche müssen nicht gesondert beschlossen werden, soweit ich weiß. Es reicht, wenn es einen Beschluss zum Militärschlag gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (4. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist deiner Meinung nach Trump an der Eskalation Schuld und nicht etwa Kim? Interessantes Weltbild.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


Er trägt sicher nicht zur Entspannung bei. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

Lass mich raten, die Britisch-französische Garantieerklärung 1939 hat damals auch nicht zur Entspannung beigetragen, oder wie?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer hat diesen Krieg, den du da zitierst nochmal begonnen?


Liest Du Kommentare nie genau? Es ging nicht um den Krieg, niemand sagt, dass der Korekrieg nicht legitimiert war.
Aber schon damals wurde ganz massiv mit Atomwaffen gedroht. Das ist der Anfang der atomaren Aufrüstung Nord-
Koreas gewesen. Der Konflikt schwelt seit 60 Jahre, das wollte ich sagen. 

Wir haben uns den Rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln verpflichtet. Einfach einen Angriffskrieg mit Atomwaffen zu führen,
ist heute nicht mehr legitim. Es ging in meinem Beitrag nicht darum, ob es moralisch sinnvoll wäre.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ihr Besitzer. .


Du hältst potenzielle islamistische Fundamentalisten in Parkistan für ungefährlicher? Ich nicht, der drohende Krieg
Parkistan gegen Indien mit Einbeziehen von China und dann weiteren Staaten ist für mich das bedrohlichste Szenario
zur Zeit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Weiß ich nicht. Ist Deutschland eine  vergleichbare Diktatur, die ständig ihren Nachbarländern droht? Sag du  es mir....


Nein, aber was ist in zehn Jahren? Da kann zur Zeit alles passieren, Prognosen sind noch mehr Kaffeesatz als sonst.
Blick auf Polen und Ungarn, zwei typische Länder mit rechten Populisten an der Macht, sie drohen uns ständig....


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2017)

Warten wir mal ab, jetzt wird es langsam interessant


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber schon damals wurde ganz massiv mit Atomwaffen gedroht. Das ist der Anfang der atomaren Aufrüstung Nord-Koreas gewesen. Der Konflikt schwelt seit 60 Jahre, das wollte ich sagen.



Hätte man damals wohl Nägel mit Köpfen machen müssen, dann wäre uns viel erspart geblieben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben uns den Rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln verpflichtet. Einfach einen Angriffskrieg mit Atomwaffen zu führen, ist heute nicht mehr legitim. Es ging in meinem Beitrag nicht darum, ob es moralisch sinnvoll wäre.



Und wer droht ständig unverhohlen mit dem Atomschlag? Doch wohl Nordkorea. Nun haben sie aber jemanden auf der anderen Seite der nicht mehr mit Appeasement antwortet, sondern in der entsprechenden Sprache.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hältst potenzielle islamistische Fundamentalisten in Parkistan für ungefährlicher? Ich nicht, der drohende Krieg Parkistan gegen Indien mit Einbeziehen von China und dann weiteren Staaten ist für mich das bedrohlichste Szenario zur Zeit.



Nur das daran - bei aller Problematik zwischen Indien und Pakistan - keiner der Beteiligten ein Interesse hat. China hat schon kein Interesse an einer Eskalation bei der Problematik Nordkoreas. Warum sollte China ein Interesse an einem Konflikt mit Indien (viel größer und stärker als Nordkorea haben)?

Indien kann das auch nicht gebrauchen und der Investor von Pakistans Atomwaffen (Saudi-Arabien) kann daran auch nicht interessiert sein. Ergo unwahrscheinlich. Zumal die Beteiligten dort deutlich logischer und rationaler agieren, als Nordkorea es je getan hat. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Blick auf Polen und Ungarn, zwei typische Länder mit rechten Populisten an der Macht, *sie drohen uns ständig*....



Hahahahahahahah. Bitte was? Wo drohen uns denn Polen und Ungarn ständig mit Militärschlägen?

Die Aussage ist ja besser, als alles was im WTC 7 Thread bisher gepostet wurde und das will was heißen


----------



## Nightslaver (4. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer droht ständig unverhohlen mit dem Atomschlag? Doch wohl Nordkorea. Nun haben sie aber jemanden auf der anderen Seite der nicht mehr mit Appeasement antwortet, sondern in der entsprechenden Sprache.



Ich bin weiß Gott kein Fan des Regimes in Nordkorea, aber so wie du das hinstellst ist es auch nicht. Das einzige was man aus Nordkorea an Drohungen hört ist das man mit einem Nuklearschlag antworten wird sollten die USA, oder ihre Verbündeten meinen militärisch gegen Nordkorea vorzugehen, oder Kim gezielt töten wollen.

Nordkorea droht also nicht mit einem Angriff, sondern mit Vergeltung, das schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Es wäre auch selten dämmlich würde Nordkorea einen Krieg beginnen, auch da weiß man, Nuklearwaffen hin oder her, das man so einen Krieg nicht gewinnen kann.
Nordkorea will vor allem Legitimation des Regimes, eine Position als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe und einen Friedensvertrag mit Ende der Sanktionen, weil eben das notwendig wäre das Nordkorea aus seinem seit Jahrzehnten anhaltenden wirtschaftlichen Niedergang raus kommt.
Solange man aber gerade bei der Legitimation des Regimes und Verhandlungen auf Augenhöhe nicht bereit ist Zugständnisse an Nordkorea zu machen werden eben diese auch mit dem Atomprogramm weiter machen.

Unter Trump werden aber entsprechende Verhandlungen und Gespräche auch sowieso nicht stattfinden, da Trump der seit seiner Amtseinführung an der Eskalationsschraube dreht, Nordkorea mit Krieg droht, ja selbst einen präventiven Atomschlag nicht ausschließt und scheinbar kein Interesse daran hat die Situation dort unten zu beruhigen und stabilisieren.
Er ist halt außenolitisch ein sprichwörtlicher Elefant im Porzelanladen, null Gefühl für Außenpolitik. 

Man könnte sogar fast meinen er hat ehr ein Interesse daran das es dort unten zu einem großen Knall kommt der dann Millionen von Nord- und Südkoreanern das Leben kosten würde.

Wie dem auch sei, es ist eben nicht nur Nordkorea die dort unten provozieren und die Eskalation drastisch vorrantreiben.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Trump will ja jetzt erst mal Südkorea militärisch massiv aufrüsten.
Die US Rüstungsindustrie reibt sich mal wieder die Hände.
Scheinbar trommelt Trump herum, damit die Rüstungskonzerne dicke Aufträge und fette Gewinne machen können -- die Koreaner dürfen dann bezahlen.
Und das gleiche wird später bei Japan auch sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump will ja jetzt erst mal Südkorea militärisch massiv aufrüsten.
> Die US Rüstungsindustrie reibt sich mal wieder die Hände.
> Scheinbar trommelt Trump herum, damit die Rüstungskonzerne dicke Aufträge und fette Gewinne machen können -- die Koreaner dürfen dann bezahlen.
> Und das gleiche wird später bei Japan auch sein.



Vor allem bringt diese Aufrüstung den Südkoreanern bei einem Konflikt mit Nordkorea nahezu null. Das südkoreanische Militär ist schon jetzt Jahrzehnte moderner ausgestattet als das nordkoreanische. Die einzigen die sich über einen solchen Deal freuen werden sind die amerikanischen Rüstungsunternehmen, die dadurch ordentliche Umsatz machen können.

Nordkorea dürfte das wieder als neue Provokation der Situation auffassen und seinesfalls weiter provozieren.

Daran sieht man halt das Trump kein Interesse daran hat das die Situation in Korea zu entspannen, lieber mit weiteren Sinnlosigkeiten weiter an der Eskalationspirale gedreht. Hauptsache US-Rüstungskonzerne  verdienen damit Geld und wie würde Trump sagen: "Das bringt Jobs, Jobs, Jobs! Viele gute Jobs für amerikanische Arbeiter!"


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2017)

Trump sieht nur die Dollar Zeichen. Das ist das einzige, was ihn interessiert.
In der form ist er noch schlimmer als Bush junior und der war schon ein Trampel.
Solange die US Rüstungsindustrie dicke Gewinne macht, kümmert ihn das nicht, was er damit anrichtet.
Er würde auch die Ukraine militärisch aufrüsten, aber die sind ja ständig pleite.


----------



## Adi1 (5. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump sieht nur die Dollar Zeichen. Das ist das einzige, was ihn interessiert.
> In der form ist er noch schlimmer als Bush junior und der war schon ein Trampel.
> Solange die US Rüstungsindustrie dicke Gewinne macht, kümmert ihn das nicht, was er damit anrichtet.
> Er würde auch die Ukraine militärisch aufrüsten, aber die sind ja ständig pleite.



Naja, warten wir mal ab,

in Trumps Beraterstab sitzen ja auch einige erfahrene gemässigte Generäle,

die werden jetzt nicht so schnell die Axt auspacken


----------



## Leob12 (6. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, warten wir mal ab,
> 
> in Trumps Beraterstab sitzen ja auch einige erfahrene gemässigte Generäle,
> 
> die werden jetzt nicht so schnell die Axt auspacken


Und Trump wirft seine hochqualifizierten Leute auch gerne raus...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (6. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Trump wirft seine hochqualifizierten Leute auch gerne raus...



Ja, etwas Sorgen bereitet mir das auch 

Das kann sich ganz schnell hochschaukeln, hoffentlich hat da die Diplomatie noch eine Chance


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2017)

Naja, Diplomatie... Die bringt in solch verfahrenen Situationen kaum noch etwas und selbst wenn man die Sache für den Moment lösen könnte: sobald dem Moppelchen wieder was nicht passt, holt er seine Bomben wieder aus der Tasche.
Für Nordkorea (und die gesamte Welt) wäre es wohl am besten, wenn sich Kim und dessen obersten Militärs mal an einer Stelle treffen, das durchsickert und diese Herren dann durch eine mittelprächtige Explosion dahinscheiden. Die Situation wird durch Diplomatie an diesem Punkt schwerlich dauerhaft stabil oder auch nur verbessert. 
Auch dieses linke Vorzeigeparadies sollte alsbald ein Ende finden, bevor es wirklich noch ein ganzes Depot an effektiven Nuklearwaffen aufbaut. NOCH ist es überschaubar.
Ich sehe da Trump gar nicht so als Problem. Er will ja handeln. Das Problem ist China, das zu seinem Zögling hält. Würde China Kim fallen lassen, wäre die Sache weit weniger beunruhigend. Das wird so aber nie passieren.

Und so bleiben für mich zwei Optionen:
- Nordkorea geht wirklich zu weit (ob versehentlich oder nicht ist egal) und feuert im Wahn/Übereifer tatsächlich  eine oder mehrere Raketen mit aktivem Sprengkopf ab, trifft vielleicht Japan, Südkorea, Guam, etc.. Die NATO würde zwar nur durch Bündnispartner wie Japan hineingezogen, aber die Amerikaner werden bei allen Zielen reagieren (müssen).
- Nordkoreas Sprünge in der Interkontinentalraketentechnik werden so groß, Kim so unberechenbar, dass einfach irgendwer einschreiten muss und man hofft, China im Nachhinein irgendwie wieder beruhigen und einen Weltkrieg verhindern zu können. Wenn nicht, dann... Wird das ein ganz schlechter Tag für die Menschheit.

Was viele zu vergessen scheinen, ist, dass Nordkorea den Krieg gar nicht gewinnen muss. Es geht hier um Ideologie. Uns hier im Westen ist das nur noch schwerlich zu vermitteln. Aber es ist wie bei Islamisten oder fanatischen Sekten, die Massenselbstmord begehen, weil sie zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass die Welt eh bald untergehen wird: die interessiert der schnöde Mammon oder das nächste iphone nicht, die wägen nicht nach Profit oder generell rationalen Maßstäben ab. Es geht um eine höhere Sache, für die sich der Tod jederzeit und ohne Diskussion lohnt.
Sich vor dem Westen zu beugen, kommt nicht infrage. Und wenn es nur noch die Wahl zwischen Aufgeben und totaler Vernichtung gibt, wählen diese Personen letzteres.
Das ist jetzt auch nichts beispielloses. War bei uns früher kaum anders. Die Japaner kämpften mit Kamikaze und bis zum letzten Mann, die Geschichten um den Vietkong kennt jeder, hier in Deutschland schickte man (obwohl alle wussten, dass nichts mehr zu gewinnen war) am Ende noch Kinder an die Front. Aus purer Angst vor dem, was passieren würde, wenn der vermeintliche Feind siegt.
Diese Angst dürfte im völlig isolierten und indoktrinierten Nordkoreanischen Volk fast übermenschlich groß sein.

Was wären die Alternativen zu meinen beiden Möglichkeiten? 
- Kim alles geben, was er verlangt, solange er die Weiterentwicklung ruhen lässt (zerstören wird er sie wohl keinesfalls): das würde zu einem Wettrennen aller Länder um Atomwaffen führen. Denn das würde bedeuten, dass der Besitz gar nicht so schlimm ist, im Gegenteil, man wird beschenkt/belohnt/beachtet.
- Darauf hoffen, dass sich das Nordkoreanische Volk erhebt? Das kann man wohl vergessen.
- Dass Kim die Lust an den A-Waffen vergeht? Auch unwahrscheinlich.
- Dass die Sanktionen ihn in die Knie zwingen? Die Menschen in Nordkorea hatten noch nie viel. Wer sich mal ein Satellitenbild von Nordkorea bei Nacht angesehen hat, der weiß, dass da kaum jemand Strom hat. Die Menschen sind das gewohnt. Es gibt kaum Autos und so manche Hungersnot hat man auch schon, ohne es groß außerhalb bekannt werden zu lassen, ausgesessen. 

Ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen, aber ich glaube, dieses Mal muss es auf die ein oder andere Weise knallen. Wie genau das aussehen wird, liegt an China, nicht an Trump.


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2017)

Sicherlich werden einige Spionagesatelitten der Amerikaner in Echtzeit Daten liefern,

wo sich welche Köpfe der Führung befinden

Allerdings wäre so ein Enthauptungsschlag sehr gefährlich,

niemand weiß, 

1. über wieviele einsatzbereite Sprengköpfe die Nordkoreaner verfügen

2. wo sind die denn genau stationiert, sehr wahrscheinlich  unterirdisch

3. die Kommandoketten beim Militär,
    wenn der Kopf weg ist, könnten auch noch untergeordnete Einheiten den Drücker aktivieren


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2017)

Dass Spionagesatelitten so etwas tun, ist eher Kino denn Realität. Geostationäre Bahnen nehmen vielleicht Satelliten zur TV-Übertragung ein. Aber eine lückenlose Verfolgung (auch innerhalb von Gebäuden) gibt es nicht. Es gibt Zeitfenster, in denen Personen über Stunden getrackt werden können (dann verlässt der S-Satellit den Aufnahmebereich und wenn grad kein anderer verfügbar ist, geht das Licht aus), aber dafür muss man den Startpunkt kennen, bevor man aufschalten kann.
Deswegen haben Satelliten auch noch nicht die Aufklärungseinheiten ersetzt (Beispiel: United States Marine Corps Reconnaissance Battalions - Wikipedia, Drohnen, etc.). Sie können unterstützen, aber nicht das volle Star Trek-Programm abspielen.

Wenn ein Satellit etwas aufzeigen könnte, dann größere Baumaßnahmen (wie zum Beispiel für Raketensilos, das ging schon zur Kuba-Krise mit einfacher Spionage per Lockheed U-2). Ein ganzes Land dahingehend auszuwerten, ist aber auch noch schwerer, als man denkt.

Ein Enthauptungsschlag wird mit fortschreitender Zeit immer gefährlicher. Momentan läuft sicherlich noch keine Serienproduktion von A-Waffen. Man wird einige Versuchsbomben besitzen, aber insgesamt wird noch fleißig entwickelt.
Wenn morgen ein solcher Schlag erfolgen würde, ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass vielleicht um die 5 kleinere Sprengköpfe auf den Weg gebracht werden könnten(!), die ihr Ziel auch nicht sonderlich zuverlässig treffen würden. Selbst wenn es 20 wären... wie sähe die Lage aus, wenn man in einem oder zwei Jahren reagieren müsste, weil bereits eine Rakete losgeschickt wurde (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) und Tokio ausradiert hat? 50-100 mittel bis große Sprengköpfe, die ausgereifter, schneller und zielsicherer und abschussbereit sind?!

Natürlich ist das eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Aber eins dürfte klar sein: die Sache muss so schnell wie möglich beendet werden. Und das wird sie eben nicht, wenn man Kim und seine Leute gewähren lässt, ihnen vielleicht sogar noch Zugeständnisse macht. Denn dann kommen die Kims überall auf dem Planeten aus ihren Löchern und fangen mit der A-Waffenentwicklung an.

Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Die ist selbstverständlich streitbar. Ich sehe (zumindest jetzt und unter diesen Vorzeichen, vielleicht bekommt das Moppelchen morgen ja einen Infarkt und alles ändert sich, aber nicht jeder Genussmensch stirbt vor der Zeit, drauf wetten würde ich lieber nicht) keine Alternative zu einem schnellen und harten Erstschlag gegen Nordkoreas Führung. Und im Gegensatz zum Irak gibt es hier eindeutige Beweise für WMD und eine absolute Dringlichkeit.
Ohne China wäre das wohl auch längst geschehen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. September 2017)

*Hat er eine Strategie?*
*Hayes:* Dieser Ansatz folgt keiner klaren Geo-Strategie, er besteht sogar aus sich widersprechenden Strategien.
Sein Handeln widerspricht klar dem Konzept hegemonialer Führung, nach dem ein Hegemon wie die USA Gefolgschaft anderer eigentlich durch Konsens und klare Führung erreichen sollte, nicht durch Drohungen und Zwang. Ich denke, wir befinden uns in der Phase eines posthegemonialen Interregnums. Und Trump ist schlicht ein Symptom des Zerfalls.
Nordkorea-Konflikt: Welche Auswirkungen Praventivschlag von Donald Trump hatte


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2017)

@ Taskmaster

In Verwendung mit Aufklärungsdrohnen ist eine lückenlose Überwachung keine Fiktion mehr

Und was die Treffergenauigkeit angeht,

bei strategischen Zielen spielt das eine untergeordnete Rolle,

um Seoul oder Tokio zu vernichten hätte selbst eine Abweichung von +/- 5km 

katastrophale Auswirkungen


----------



## Taskmaster (9. September 2017)

Eine Aufklärungsdrohne kann man nur einsetzen, wenn man Lufthoheit Besitzt, keine Flugabwehr existiert. Die lückenlose Überwachung ist (zumindest in diesem Szenario) gänzlich Fiktion. Niemand weiß, was in Nordkorea wirklich abläuft, da auch keine Spione eingeschleust werden können, jeder Versuch grausam gescheitert ist, weil das vorherrschende System jeden Nichtbürger auffliegen lässt, Anwerbungsversuche postwendend gemeldet werden.

Und zu deiner Treffergenauigkeit:
Tokio oder Seoul wären keine "strategischen Ziele". Strategische Ziele wählt man so aus, dass man nach ihrer Beseitigung/Einnahme einen Kriegsvorteil erlangt.
Die Zerstörung genannter Orte wäre wenn dann ein Racheakt, Präventivschlag (aus irgendeiner Irrationalität heraus) oder auch schlichte Bosheit. 
Da die Kernwaffentests bis dato eine Sprengkraft um die 10 Kilo-(nicht Mega)tonnen aufwiesen, sind +-5km schon eine beträchtliche Abweichung, denn diese Größenordnung verursacht Schäden ähnlich Hiroshima oder Nagasaki (Radius von 1,6 Kilometern erhebliche Schäden, in einem Radius von weiteren 2,4 Kilometern verwüstet die Explosion die Region nur mäßig; bei einer Zielungenauigkeit von 5km könnte das Ziel also quasi "unbeschadet [bis auf die unmittelbare Strahlung] davonkommen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig
> 
> Die Rohstoffe um eine Atombombe zur H-Bombe weiter zu entwickeln,
> sind doch frei verfügbar, etwas Lithium, Bereyllium usw.
> ...



Pakistan hat keine Fusionswaffen, Indien hat (vermutlich) keine ausgereiften (es gab einen fehlgeschlagenen Test), in Russland hat Putin die Wiederaufrüstung mit den Atomstreitkräften begonnen und in China läuft die Entwicklung meines Wissens nach kontinuirlich - das für H-Bomben benötigte Know-How liegt also nirgendwo auf der Straße. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Kreis der Wissenden um Größenordnungen kleiner sein sollte, als bei Raketentechnik. Selbst wenn eine einstellige Zahl dieser Wissenschaftler z.B. wegen den politischen Umschwüngen in Russland oder China "frei" wurde, wäre es leicht und von großer Bedeutung für die Regierungen gewesen, diese Personen im Auge zu behalten.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Leob12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Glaubst du ernsthaft dass solche Techniker nirgendwo anders einen Job bekommen als in Nordkorea?
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

Nun scheinbar hat Kim nach Ansicht der US-Regierung wohl am dritten September wirklich eine Wasserstoffbombe getestet:



> Die US-Regierung hat am Donnerstag bestätigt, dass die Nordkoreaner  bei ihrem Test am 3. September eine Wasserstoffbombe gezündet haben. Die  Größe der Explosion - Experten schätzen sie auf 250 bis 350 Kilotonnen  TNT, dem 19- bis 27-Fachen der Hiroshima-Bombe - "weist darauf hin, dass  es eine Wasserstoffbombe war", sagte John Hyten, Oberbefehlshaber der  US-Atomstreitkräfte.
> 
> 
> Nordkorea-Konflikt: Warum Kims Kalkul aufgehen konnte


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Wobei man das nicht rein an der Sprengkraft festmachen kann. Es gibt auch reine Spaltungsbomben, die das schaffen. Ich glaube die Amerikaner haben bis zu 500 Kilotonnen nur mit Spaltung geschafft.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. September 2017)

Das zünden ist das eine, aber wie weit kommt er mit so einer Bombe? Hat er schon passende Raketen bereit um seine Ziele zu treffen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. September 2017)

Scheinbar will man jetzt die Sanktionen nochmal anziehen, anstatt zu Gesprächen zurückzukehren in dem Land entgegen zu kommen.
Wie Putin bereits sagte eine eher schlechte Idee, aber die USA brauchen dringend einen Aufmacher für den nächsten Weltkrieg. China wird einfach als Wirtschaftsmacht zu gefährlich und würde das Imperium langsam und kontinuierlich zu Fall bringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Stimmt, man müsste mal echt mit Kim reden.

Das hat ja auch damals 1938 super geklappt, als man mit Hitler in München geredet hat....

Ähmm, moment. Nein, hat es nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun scheinbar hat Kim nach Ansicht der US-Regierung wohl am dritten September wirklich eine Wasserstoffbombe getestet:



Hat irgend jemand die Primärquelle? Web.de traue ich jetzt nicht unbedingt zu den Unterschied zwischen Fusions- und geboosteten Fissionswaffen zu kennen und "weist hin" ist ohnehin eine sehr weiche Aussage, bei der ich gerne auch den Rest der Einschätzung sehen würde. 300 kt sind aber auf alle Fälle ein neues Kaliber und auch wenn es für eine H-Bombe ziemlich wenig wäre, spricht es entweder für einen sehr gut designten oder aber sehr großen Sprengkopf. Beides wäre ein beunruhigender Fortschritt gegenüber dem bisherigen "Anfänger experimentiert mit begrenzten Materialien".


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat irgend jemand die Primärquelle? Web.de traue ich jetzt nicht unbedingt zu den Unterschied zwischen Fusions- und geboosteten Fissionswaffen zu kennen und "weist hin" ist ohnehin eine sehr weiche Aussage, bei der ich gerne auch den Rest der Einschätzung sehen würde. 300 kt sind aber auf alle Fälle ein neues Kaliber und auch wenn es für eine H-Bombe ziemlich wenig wäre, spricht es entweder für einen sehr gut designten oder aber sehr großen Sprengkopf. Beides wäre ein beunruhigender Fortschritt gegenüber dem bisherigen "Anfänger experimentiert mit begrenzten Materialien".



Wen du oben rechts im Artikel schaust siehst du das der Artikel eigentlich vom Spiegel stammt und nur von web.de übernommen wurde:

Nordkorea und USA: Atomschlag konnte fur Kim rational sein - SPIEGEL ONLINE 

Keine Ahnung wo der Spiegel die Information her hat, ich konnte zumindest keine weitere Quelle dazu finden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. September 2017)

Müssten die USA das nicht einfach per Flugzeuge bestimmen können?

Soweit ich weiß, hinterlassen Fussionsbomben doch andere Spaltprodukte in der Luft, als Fissionsbomben oder nicht?


----------



## Poulton (15. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> aber die USA brauchen dringend einen Aufmacher für den nächsten Weltkrieg


lol. Geht das wieder los.
Thread zur Ukrainekriese: Der Weltkrieg steht unmittelbar bevor. Nur noch Stunden und das Inferno bricht über uns herein. >>> Nichts passiert.
Syrien-Thread: Der Weltkrieg steht unmittelbar bevor. Nur noch Stunden und das Inferno bricht über uns herein. >>> Nichts passiert.
Korea-Thread: Der Weltkrieg steht unmittelbar bevor. Nur noch Stunden und das Inferno bricht über uns herein.

Wann ist eigentlich der nächste Weltuntergang mit After-Show-Party geplant?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2017)

Die neuste "Entwicklung" in Fernost:

China: Hat Kim-jong uns letzte Bombe einen Supervulkan geweckt? 

Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2017)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die neuste "Entwicklung" in Fernost:
> 
> China: Hat Kim-jong uns letzte Bombe einen Supervulkan geweckt?
> 
> Kannste dir nicht ausdenken.



Der Typ wird doch noch sein eigenes Land in Schutt und Asche legen wenn er so weiter macht, und was dann mit den Ländern in der Nähe passiert, wissen wir wohl alle. China,Japan,Russland,Südkorea wären Gefahrenzonen! Beim Ausbruch des Vulkans in Island hatten wir damals Asche bis zu uns die mit dem Wind kam, also würden auch wir hier Asche bekommen wenn der Wind nicht in die Andere Richtung weht.

Diese Gefahr aber könnte auch der Auslöser sein für China endgültig die Beziehung zu Nordkorea zu beenden, ausser sie wären so blöd und würden ihr eigenes Volk in Gefahr bringen, jetzt liegt es an Nordkorea und den anderen Staaten die in diesem Konflikt involviert sind endlich mal mit Worten zu reden. Aber Trump, bitte kein "Wut und Zerstörung" und weiteres Bla Bla, sondern richtige Gespräche!


----------



## Schaffe89 (19. September 2017)

Poulton schrieb:


> lol. Geht das wieder los.



Hast du mal die Geschichte verfolgt wie knapp es immer wieder war?
Da gibts von Galileo ein nettes Heft dazu, würd ich mir mal durchlesen.



> Wann ist eigentlich der nächste Weltuntergang mit After-Show-Party geplant?



Bisschen paranoid zu sein hat bei solchen Themen noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2017)

Galileo? Diese Infotainment-Show? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Galileo? Diese Infotainment-Show?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Haben die eigentlich noch andere Themen als Essen, wo sie ihren stark übergewichtigen Jumbo hinschicken, und irgendwelche skurilen Orte und Personen? 
Mit der Wissenschaftssendung, wo auch halbwegs wissenschaftliche Themen behandelt wurden, aus den 1990ern haben die ja nicht mal mehr annähernd was zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (19. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bisschen paranoid zu sein hat bei solchen Themen noch nie geschadet.


Das erklärt so einiges.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2017)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Pakistan hat keine Fusionswaffen, Indien hat (vermutlich) keine ausgereiften (es gab einen fehlgeschlagenen Test), in Russland hat Putin die Wiederaufrüstung mit den Atomstreitkräften begonnen und in China läuft die Entwicklung meines Wissens nach kontinuirlich - das für H-Bomben benötigte Know-How liegt also nirgendwo auf der Straße. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Kreis der Wissenden um Größenordnungen kleiner sein sollte, als bei Raketentechnik. Selbst wenn eine einstellige Zahl dieser Wissenschaftler z.B. wegen den politischen Umschwüngen in Russland oder China "frei" wurde, wäre es leicht und von großer Bedeutung für die Regierungen gewesen, diese Personen im Auge zu behalten.



Sry, da liegst du jetzt aber völlig falsch 

Wir reden hier nicht von 30-40 Wissentschaftlern und Ingenieuren

Nach dem Kollaps der Sowjetunion, und dem Ende des Wettrüstens, gab es doch Tausende derartiger Spezialisten,
welche auf einmal nix zu tun hatten

Was haben die denn als damals vlt. 30-jährige gemacht?

Richtig, sie haben ihre gutbezahlten Jobs aufgegeben und sind mittellose Bauern geworden 

Und vlt. mal als kleine Hilfe Abdul Kadir Khan – Wikipedia

dieser Mann hat Pakistan relativ schnell zur Atommacht verholfen,

ohne externes Wissen, wäre das niemals so schnell möglich gewesen


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich noch andere Themen als Essen, wo sie ihren stark übergewichtigen Jumbo hinschicken, und irgendwelche skurilen Orte und Personen?
> Mit der Wissenschaftssendung, wo auch halbwegs wissenschaftliche Themen behandelt wurden, aus den 1990ern haben die ja nicht mal mehr annähernd was zu tun.


Jumbo war wenigstens unterhaltsam. 
Ist ja Infotainment und ich tippe mal darauf dass da Magazin irgendwo dort angesiedelt ist wo auch Welt der Wunder angesiedelt ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, da liegst du jetzt aber völlig falsch
> 
> Wir reden hier nicht von 30-40 Wissentschaftlern und Ingenieuren
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich und sehe nicht, wo ich falsch liege: Pakistan hat keine Fusionsbombe.
Fissionswaffen sind im Vergleich dazu lächerlich primitiv. Wenn man mit geringen Yields zufrieden ist, sind sie kaum schwerer zu bauen als eine konventionelle Waffe - die USA haben bei little man bekanntermaßen nicht einmal einen Test durchgeführt. Das große Hindernis ist hier die Anreicherung entsprechenden Materials und oh Wunder: Khan hatte eine lange Karriere bei Unternehmen hinter sich, die Uran anreichern. Von diesem Kaliber gibt es noch eine ganze Menge mehr Leute, denn im Gegensatz zu ein paar hunderten bis wenigen tausend Atomsprengköpfen, die USA und UdSSR über einen Zeitraum von einem halben Jahrhundert gefertigt und von der Konzeption bis zur Lagerung sehr sorgfältig unter Verschluss gehalten werden, braucht es Zentrifugen für diverse Prozesse und selbst für kleine Anreicherungsprogrammen zehntausende davon, an deren Herstellung, Betrieb und Wartung entsprechend viele Leute beteiligt sind.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2017)

Nö, da reichen schon "halbwegs" moderne Atombomben aus den 70-igern Jahren,
um eine Großstadt zu pulverisieren 

Naja, der erste Test war Trinity-Test – Wikipedia,

also bevor die Bomben in Hiroshima und Nakasagi eingesetzt worden 

Der Khan hatte ja auch seine Finger im Spiel, als der Iran anfing sein Nuklearprogramm zu starten

Und was die Zentrifugen betrifft, die braucht man zwar nur für die Urananreicherung,

sind aber viel zu teuer und schwer zu beschaffen

Deswegen setzen doch die Nordkoreaner auf Plutonium, ist halt effektiver zu beschaffen,

einen Brutreaktor gibt es ja schon


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Das mit dem Supervulkan wäre eine Möglichkeit die USA komplett Lahm zulegen unter dem Yellow Stone ist bekanntlich eine der größten Kalderen weltweit das gefährliche daran ist die Reaktion des Pazifischen Feuerrings der durch das einwirken zb einer Atombombe nicht ausbleiben würde.

Dafür müsste sie nur tief genug in die Kruste eindringen und solche Raketen sind leichter zu bauen als man denkt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Supervulkan wäre eine Möglichkeit die USA komplett Lahm zulegen unter dem Yellow Stone ist bekanntlich eine der größten Kalderen weltweit das gefährliche daran ist die Reaktion des Pazifischen Feuerrings der durch das einwirken zb einer Atombombe nicht ausbleiben würde.
> 
> Dafür müsste sie nur tief genug in die Kruste eindringen und solche Raketen sind leichter zu bauen als man denkt.



Die gibt es schon, werden übrigens Erdraketen genannt, damit kann man Leitungen verlegen,

ohne umständliche und teure Ausschachtungen vornehmen zu müssen


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Supervulkan wäre eine Möglichkeit die USA komplett Lahm zulegen unter dem Yellow Stone ist bekanntlich eine der größten Kalderen weltweit das gefährliche daran ist die Reaktion des Pazifischen Feuerrings der durch das einwirken zb einer Atombombe nicht ausbleiben würde.



Soo einfach ist das nun auch nicht.
Der Vulkan ist seit 100.000 Jahren überfällig oder so. Aber so einfach kannst du den nun auch nicht künstlich auslösen.
Da ginge eher der San Andreasgraben oder so.
Und vor der Küste Seattles liegt eine noch viel größere Verwerfung.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Supervulkan wäre eine Möglichkeit die USA komplett Lahm zulegen unter dem Yellow Stone ist bekanntlich eine der größten Kalderen weltweit das gefährliche daran ist die Reaktion des Pazifischen Feuerrings der durch das einwirken zb einer Atombombe nicht ausbleiben würde.
> 
> Dafür müsste sie nur tief genug in die Kruste eindringen und solche Raketen sind leichter zu bauen als man denkt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



Wenn Kim so blöd ist das zu tun, dann schadet er u.a. nur sich selbst! Niemand weiss bis wohin die Asche fliegen würde es kommt eben auf die Windrichtung an und so ein Supervulkan wäre so stark ganz Asien eine Gefahrenzone wäre!


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn Kim so blöd ist das zu tun, dann schadet er u.a. nur sich selbst! Niemand weiss bis wohin die Asche fliegen würde es kommt eben auf die Windrichtung an und so ein Supervulkan wäre so stark ganz Asien eine Gefahrenzone wäre!



Wenn Yellowstone komplett ausbricht -- ein kompletter Ausbrauch ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich -- betrifft das den gesamten Planeten. 
Jeder Geologie Student weiß das. Kim also auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Yellowstone komplett ausbricht -- ein kompletter Ausbrauch ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich -- betrifft das den gesamten Planeten.
> Jeder Geologie Student weiß das. Kim also auch.


Ich war in der Schule nicht so gut in Geologie  Aber ja kann schon sein, ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn es so ist.


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Yellowstone komplett ausbricht -- ein kompletter Ausbrauch ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich -- betrifft das den gesamten Planeten.



Ausbrechen wird der Kumpel schon mal, es ist aber unbekannt wann 

Dann dürfen wir uns aber weltweit sehr warm anziehen müssen


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ausbrechen wird der Kumpel schon mal, es ist aber unbekannt wann
> 
> Dann dürfen wir uns aber weltweit sehr warm anziehen müssen


Ein Ausbruch wie vor 640.000 Jahren würde einen nuklearen Winter hervorzurufen da reicht warm anziehen nicht mehr da die Folgen bis zum nahen Exodus reichen würden (Temperatur Senkung um ca 20° und mehr, Ernte Ausfälle usw.)

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2017)

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage:


Elistaer schrieb:


> Ein Ausbruch wie vor 640.000 Jahren würde einen nuklearen Winter hervorzurufen [...]


Seit wann sind Vulkane nuklear?


----------



## Adi1 (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ein Ausbruch wie vor 640.000 Jahren würde einen nuklearen Winter hervorzurufen da reicht warm anziehen nicht mehr da die Folgen bis zum nahen Exodus reichen würden (Temperatur Senkung um ca 20° und mehr, Ernte Ausfälle usw.)



Dadurch würde wieder mal Platz gemacht werden auf diesen Planeten. 

Von unserer Spezie gibt es doch eh schon viel zuviele


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2017)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ein Ausbruch wie vor 640.000 Jahren würde einen nuklearen Winter hervorzurufen da reicht warm anziehen nicht mehr da die Folgen bis zum nahen Exodus reichen würden (Temperatur Senkung um ca 20° und mehr, Ernte Ausfälle usw.)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk



Der Ausbruch war ja noch sehr klein. Der Ausbruch vor 2,2 Millionen Jahren war deutlich stärker.


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Ausbruch war ja noch sehr klein. Der Ausbruch vor 2,2 Millionen Jahren war deutlich stärker.


Er war der 2 stärkste mit ca 1000 km3 Material. 

Der vor 2.2 Millionen Jahren hatte ja um die 2.500 km3 zusammen genommen wobei der Ausbruch zusammengefasst wurde der erste hatte ca 1.300 km3 dann 800 km3 und ca 200 km3 die 3 sind innerhalb von ca 4000 Jahren passiert.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Dadurch würde wieder mal Platz gemacht werden auf diesen Planeten.
> 
> Von unserer Spezie gibt es doch eh schon viel zuviele


Wobei ich dann davon ausgehe das sich andere versuchen zu bereichern militärisch und mit sonstwie.

Vor allem um Rohstoffe und Nahrung die dadurch sehr stark gefragt werden wird es dann Kriege geben.





Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage:
> 
> Seit wann sind Vulkane nuklear?


Mit dem Nuklearen Winter bezeichnet man eine verdunklung des Himmels durch aufsteigen starker Rauch und Asche sowie Staub in die Atmosphäre, der Name kommt durch die Angst eines Atomaren Krieges bei dem nicht nur eine sondern mehrere Waffen gezündet würden.

 Da bei Verbrennungen von zb Holz, Öl, Plastik und anderen Stoffen auch Partikel aufsteigen, würden diese Wärme und Sonnen strahlen absorbieren die Folgen sind sehr stark Temperatur Senkung um bis zu 30K vor allem bei uns. Die USA auf Jahrzehnte wenn nicht Jahrhunderte unbewohnbar zu fast 2/3. 

Ein Ausbruch eins Supper Vulkans zb bringt vor allem Asche in die Atmosphäre diese ist so fein das bei ungünstigen Wind Europa sehr dunkle Zeiten bevorstehen würden. Stelle man sich ein Sommer mit vielleicht 5 - 15° vor und Winter weit unter -30° eher so -50° - -60° dazu verkürzte Sommer. 

Als Beispiel der Ausbruch in Island vor ein paar Jahren hatte eine Senkung von 5° zur Folge und der war sehr klein. Yellow Stone wird so auf über 3.000 km3 geschätzt reine Magma. Die Kammer soll so 80km x 50km betragen und fast 20km tief. Nach dem Ausbruch Folgen aber auch Flächen Brände die nach einem  Pyroklastischen Strom entstehen die Lava tut ihr Übriges.

Nuklearer Winter

Pyroklastischer Strom

Tante Edit: Für die faulen ein Pyroklastischer Strom ist eine Wolke aus Asche und Staub so um die paar 1.000° heiß da verbrennt alles was ihm in den wegkommt in weniger als paar Tausendstel Sekunden.  Diese Wolke bewegtsich so ca mit über 300 Km/h entkommen nicht möglich Reichweite kommt auf stärke des Ausbruches an. Der Pyroklastische Strom bei dem Ausbruch von 1980 am Mount St Helens war so um die 5 km und weiter gekommen hat dabei eine  riesiges Gebiet verwüstet, die gesamte Fläche ist 500 Km2 groß. Selbst Wochen da nach war die Temperatur noch ca bei 400°C in den oberen Schichten. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*

Kann es sein, dass ihr die Fähigkeit von Atomwaffen, mehrere km³ Gestein in Bewegung zu setzen, geringfügig unterschätzt? 




Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, da reichen schon "halbwegs" moderne Atombomben aus den 70-igern Jahren,
> um eine Großstadt zu pulverisieren



Bezieht sich das auf mein Post? Ich habe von Fissionsbomben gesprochen, die von USA und UdSSR seit Mitte der 50er nur noch für taktische Zwecke gebaut wurden, wo die große Sprengkraft von Fusionsdesigns unerwünscht war.



> Naja, der erste Test war Trinity-Test – Wikipedia,
> 
> also bevor die Bomben in Hiroshima und Nakasagi eingesetzt worden



Trinity war ein Test des Fat man Designs (Nagasaki). Litte Boy wurde zwar erst nach Trinity abgeworfen, sein älteres Design wurde aber als so einfach und Fehlersicher erachtet, dass Tests als überflüssig erachtet wurde. Eine korrekte Einschätzung, wie die Einwohner Hiroshimas erfahren mussten.

Bei Fat Man war es aber auch nur fragwürdig, ob man die multiplen Zünder zeitlich exakt genug ansteuern kann. Das war in den 40er Jahren eine Herausforderung, mit heutiger Elektronik (selbst der in Nordkorea verfügbaren) wäre selbst das keine alzu große Herausforderung und Nordkorea hat sein Programm ja auch über mehrere Tests hinweg weiterentwickelt, wobei die ersten so schwach waren, dass sogar konventionelle Explosionen als Erklärung in Betracht gezogen wurden - genau sowas würde man bei einem Implosionsdesign mit Fehler erwarten.

Fazit: Das Atomprogramm passt 1:1 auf Fissionsbomben, naheliegender Weise geboostet und die einzige große Herausforderung, die Nordkorea überwinden musste, war die Beschaffung entsprechenden Spaltmaterials. Der Rest ist easy - und sagt somit nichts darüber aus, ob sie heute auch das know-how für eine Fusionswaffe haben.



> Der Khan hatte ja auch seine Finger im Spiel, als der Iran anfing sein Nuklearprogramm zu starten
> 
> Und was die Zentrifugen betrifft, die braucht man zwar nur für die Urananreicherung,
> 
> ...



Laut Wikipedia mit einer Kapazität von maximal 6 kg/a bei optimaler Nutzung und Hinweisen darauf, dass er zumindest in der noch halbwegs überwachten Phase in den 90ern keinesfalls zugunsten maximaler Produktionsmengen benutzt wurde. Wenn das wirklich die einzige Quelle von Waffenmaterial ist, dann haben die Tests der letzten beiden Jahre die Produktion eines ganzen Jahrzehnts verbraucht. Nordkorea hat aber definitiv ein Anreicherungsprogram "für zivile Pläne" und die großflächige Verbreitung von Uran zumindest in den US- und GB-Atomprogrammen legt zumindest nahe, dass eine Konzentration allein auf Pu nicht der einfachste Weg wäre.


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr die Fähigkeit von Atomwaffen, mehrere km³ Gestein in Bewegung zu setzen, geringfügig unterschätzt?



Also ich würde das nicht unterschätzen  vor allem nicht bei der jetzigen Lage, manmuss nur mal die Aktivitäten in China beobachten und der Vulkan war 200km entfernt. Das umgemünzt auf ein direkten Treffer mit einer Rakete die auch nur tief genug eindringen kann wäre sehr gefährlich da braucht es keine 100 Atombomben oder H-Bomben es reicht eine.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia mit einer Kapazität von maximal 6 kg/a bei optimaler Nutzung und Hinweisen darauf, dass er zumindest in der noch halbwegs überwachten Phase in den 90ern keinesfalls zugunsten maximaler Produktionsmengen benutzt wurde. Wenn das wirklich die einzige Quelle von Waffenmaterial ist, dann haben die Tests der letzten beiden Jahre die Produktion eines ganzen Jahrzehnts verbraucht. Nordkorea hat aber definitiv ein Anreicherungsprogram "für zivile Pläne" und die großflächige Verbreitung von Uran zumindest in den US- und GB-Atomprogrammen legt zumindest nahe, dass eine Konzentration allein auf Pu nicht der einfachste Weg wäre.



Nö, Plutonium ist doch relativ leicht zu beschaffen,

alleine im russischen Majak lagern doch sehr viele abgerüstete Sprengköpfe,

mit genug Kohle, kannst du in Russland alles kaufen


----------



## Nightslaver (27. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> mit genug Kohle, kannst du in Russland alles kaufen



Naja fast alles. Putins Leichnahm würdest du für kein Geld der Welt bekommen, der wir später für die Nachwelt konserviert neben Lenin ausgestellt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, Plutonium ist doch relativ leicht zu beschaffen,
> 
> alleine im russischen Majak lagern doch sehr viele abgerüstete Sprengköpfe,
> 
> mit genug Kohle, kannst du in Russland alles kaufen



Nicht "abgerüstet", nur "demontiert" 
Die Pits sind hoffentlich sehr gut bewacht, dass ist ja auch vom Aufwand her kein großes Ding (wieviel Lagerfläche wird man brauchen? 50*50 m? 1/10 wenn sie Regale nutzen) und seit bald einem Jahrzehnt hebt Putin das Budget der russischen Armee ja stetig an. Und eins sollte man vielleicht auch nicht vergessen: Nordkorea hat nicht "genug Kohle", sondern ein akutes Devisenproblem. Wenn Al Quaida und IS mit Milliarden aus unseren Spritkäufen im Rücken keine Nuklearwaffen auf dem Schwarzmarkt kaufen können, dann kann Nordkorea definitiv nicht soviele davon erwerben, dass sie ein paar zum Druck machen zünden würden.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Nordkorea &amp;amp; Atomwaffen-Politik allgemein: Meinen die es ernst?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht "abgerüstet", nur "demontiert"
> Die Pits sind hoffentlich sehr gut bewacht, dass ist ja auch vom Aufwand her kein großes Ding (wieviel Lagerfläche wird man brauchen? 50*50 m? 1/10 wenn sie Regale nutzen)



Das macht jetzt kein Unterschied.

In dieser Region Russlands gehört doch Korruption zum alltäglichen Leben, wie die Luft zum Atmen.

Da hat auch Moskau kaum noch etwas zu melden.

Aber lassen wir das Thema mal, und lassen uns einfach überraschen


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. September 2017)

Gibt jetzt offenbar doch direkte Verhandlungen, gute Idee.

Atomstreit mit Nordkorea: USA suchen direkte Gesprache mit Pjongjang - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2017)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Gibt jetzt offenbar doch direkte Verhandlungen, gute Idee.


Hast du einen Link dazu ?


----------

